# IUI December Buddies



## ttcbaby117

Hi everyone.....it looks like I will be doing my 2nd IUI in December so I figured if anyone else is in the same boat then lets start chatting to each other. If anyone else is gearing up for IUI please join in and lets get our BFP's together!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Sorry about your :bfn:. :hugs:

Thanks for starting this thread! I am back at it for December too. I'll be your buddy!

I am currently in cycle day 26. So if my next cycle starts in time, I will probably be doing my IUI around the 1st of December.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hi ttc and Mrs. T

I think i will be doing my first IUI in december too, so count me in. Hope this time we get our bfps :)

I am on bcps and today is the cd 9 for me.


----------



## Mrs. T

MissMaddy that is so exciting! Are you taking oral (Clomid or Femara) or injectable meds?

Fx for u!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Mrs. T I will probably be doing femara, my doctor wants me to try injectables though, but i have a calender year insurance, and i am sure they will charge me for my deductables if i use injectables and thn i will have to pay them again from jan! So its a lil trickey ;) I will start injectables from January If needed! Fx'ed for you too!!

We do not have any MFI, i hope IUI would still work! I have heard IUIs are a better option for MFI.


----------



## Mrs. T

I had one success with Femara but sadly I miscarried. 

The second IUI was not successful but I thought what are the odds two in a row would work? Also I had the flu when I did that one and couldn't stop coughing for a few days so I thought that was pretty bad for implantation. Then about a week after the IUI I fell down the stairs! So not shocked that one didn't work.

Now I am on to my third (hopefully final) IUI. Even though Femara worked for us before, I don't want to do this anymore so I thought injectables would be like bringing out the big guns since I only produced one follicle on each IUI in the past. I'm dealing with fewer sperm than most so hopefully if I produce more eggs with injectables I will be giving them more targets.


----------



## MissyMaddy

More follicles are definitely a plus for you, I have read so many IUI success stories with MFI, hope this is it for you! A/c to my doctor IUI with injectables has higher success rates! 

And sorry about BFN :( glad you are moving to injectbles, I wonder whar if i use injectables and produce many follicles so they would have to switch to IVF! hows your dh's counts now? Is he getting any treatments? 

I have basically unexplained secondary infertility, i did ovulate max of 4 eggs with clomid n femara cycle but NO bfp! DS was conceived on the first cycle of clomid, but this time i had NO luck what so ever, and i never produced EWCM with 5 clomid cycles! So hopefylly femara will do the trick!


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah I hope Femara works out for you. I never tried Clomid but I keep reading story after story that Clomid thins lots of women's linings which makes implantation next to impossible but that Femara doesn't do that. I read eating the core of a pineapple for 5 days (1 core split into 5 - one piece for each day) following the IUI can help with implantation. Although the cycle that worked for me I ate it leading up to the IUI rather than after.

My husbands counts are low. I think the most he's had on an analysis is 11 million and that's not washed. Washed is much lower. He sees a urologist for check ups but never has been offered any treatment. I don't think they can do much for a man's sperm count unless it is caused by a blockage or something they can correct but he doesn't have anything like that. I just bought him some stuff from the health food store though.


----------



## MissyMaddy

I hope his counts catch your eggy this time ;) You need just 1 :spermy: 
Cant wait for December! Even one month seems like a century... time is just not moving :dohh:

Anyone else doing IUI next month?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies welcome....so happy that we are here together!!!!!!

mrst - sorry for the bfn and the loss...that is awesome you will back at it very soon! I did injectables for my first IUI in combination with femara...I developed 3 beauties but alas...still bfn!

MissyMaddy - why do they have you on Birth Control pills? usually you dont develop more than 3 or 4 follies with injectables..I developed 3. I have seen rare instances where they did convert to IVF because of the number of follies but if you do it how I did it and combine it with femara the chances of that are slim. I did femara cd 3-7 and Gonal -f cd8-10, triggered on cd11 and had my iui on cd 12 and 13. Like I said I had 3 beauties but it still didnt work. I dont have MFI and I am really hopign this works in Decemeber. If it doesnt then I am on to IVF!


----------



## MissyMaddy

I am so sorry about bfn ttc, this cycle will do the trick for us!!

Dr gave me bcps to shorten and to regulate my cycles this month as i was having HSG and she didn't want to start something this cycle.. Plus i am on doxycycline (teratogenic) for 10 days, i am on CD 10 today.

And i will be on femara i think, haven't got my protocol yet! why are you using injectables? Have you been on femara?


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi ladies, may I join you?

As you can see from my siggy I've also been down this route before. I had such high hopes for our iui in September but BFN. Seems such a long time ago.
I've just had a lap and now I hope I can do iui in dec but this time with injectables again. I'm seeing my cons on Monday so I hope I get the go ahead :)
I'm currently 5dpo


----------



## augustluvers

Hello ladies! :hi: I would love to join you all.

I'm currently on BCP. I have an appointment with the FS on Wednesday and I'm supposed to start the Lupron with BCP for 10 days, stop the BCP, continue with the Lurpon until the :witch: shows and then start my IUI cycle with Lupron, Bravelle and Menopur along with a trigger shot :wacko: I feel like it's so much to keep up with! And I'm already crying about the injections! I HATE needles so I'm a little nervous. If all were to work out well my IUI will be between December 14 to the 17th. 

_*Ttcbaby117 ~ *_Thank you for starting this thread. I'm so happy to have found you ladies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this 2nd IUI it your lucky charm.

_*Mrs. T ~*_ What cd do you usually get your IUI done on? Which injectable medications are you using this cycle?

_*MissyMaddy ~*_ We are both on the BCP right now. How are you feeling? I haven't taken BCP in over 5 years and right now I'm hating the breast tenderness. 

*Charliegirl27 ~* Which injectable medications will you be taking during this IUI cycle?


----------



## ttcbaby117

MissMaddy - I have to travel from the Bahamas to Florida everytime I do treatments so my Dr was aggressive with me and we decided to go straight to injectables to give me a better chance of success. She has actually told me she would get straight to IVF now, but we opted to try IUI one more time.

August - welcome! Well It sounds almost like you are on an IVF protocol and not IUI with all of those meds. I am chicken too with the meds and I have my sister do my injections because she is a nurse.

AFM - My af is sooooo heavy this time and soooo painful. I guess from all of the hormones I was on for this failed IUI cycle...WOW! I sitting here with a heating pad trying to get some comfort!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Charlie! Good luck! I hope this IUI works for you!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Welcome Charlie.. Thats kinda disappointing when you are unexplained! Hope injectables will bring you bfp once again!! My dr. Says there is 30% chance of success with injectables which is pretty good.. So Good luck!!

Hi August.. Welcome to the board, i was on bcps when i was ttc#1 for a month to regulate my cycles, and i was so swollen on day 21 that i didnt even recognize myself in mirror! Lol! But clomid after that cycles was a success, i am blaoted abit and having a nausea right now, may be because of antibiotics?


Ttc: I pray this cycle is it for you and that you do not have to move to ivf!! But if you do, ivf gives you much better chances, my doctor asked me if i wanna go for ivf, but i decided to give it a try, may be for 3-4 cycles!! Sorry about AF, have alot of rest, get some hot tea or ask your hubby to make it ;) 

Anyone on Extended release glucophage? I am gonna start it from today!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

augustluvers said:


> Hello ladies! :hi: I would love to join you all.
> 
> I'm currently on BCP. I have an appointment with the FS on Wednesday and I'm supposed to start the Lupron with BCP for 10 days, stop the BCP, continue with the Lurpon until the :witch: shows and then start my IUI cycle with Lupron, Bravelle and Menopur along with a trigger shot :wacko: I feel like it's so much to keep up with! And I'm already crying about the injections! I HATE needles so I'm a little nervous. If all were to work out well my IUI will be between December 14 to the 17th.
> 
> _*Ttcbaby117 ~ *_Thank you for starting this thread. I'm so happy to have found you ladies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this 2nd IUI it your lucky charm.
> 
> _*Mrs. T ~*_ What cd do you usually get your IUI done on? Which injectable medications are you using this cycle?
> 
> _*MissyMaddy ~*_ We are both on the BCP right now. How are you feeling? I haven't taken BCP in over 5 years and right now I'm hating the breast tenderness.
> 
> *Charliegirl27 ~* Which injectable medications will you be taking during this IUI cycle?




ttcbaby117 said:


> Welcome Charlie! Good luck! I hope this IUI works for you!




MissyMaddy said:


> Welcome Charlie.. Thats kinda disappointing when you are unexplained! Hope injectables will bring you bfp once again!! My dr. Says there is 30% chance of success with injectables which is pretty good.. So Good luck!!
> 
> Hi August.. Welcome to the board, i was on bcps when i was ttc#1 for a month to regulate my cycles, and i was so swollen on day 21 that i didnt even recognize myself in mirror! Lol! But clomid after that cycles was a success, i am blaoted abit and having a nausea right now, may be because of antibiotics?
> 
> 
> Ttc: I pray this cycle is it for you and that you do not have to move to ivf!! But if you do, ivf gives you much better chances, my doctor asked me if i wanna go for ivf, but i decided to give it a try, may be for 3-4 cycles!! Sorry about AF, have alot of rest, get some hot tea or ask your hubby to make it ;)
> 
> Anyone on Extended release glucophage? I am gonna start it from today!!

I hate needles too! My hubby had to chase me around the house to do them initially but then one day he was away and i had to do it myself. It took ages but once that first one was over, it wasn't too bad surprisingly! 
I will be on Gonal f injections (and trigger) again as that's what I used before and I responded well. I should be doing mine first week of dec if all well. I usually 'O' on day 14 but with injectables last time I used them I had my iui on day 11 which will be approx dec 5th! 
Missmaddy, unexplained sucks. i like control and this can feel like torture some months! What is glucophage for?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Can I join too? Was hoping I wouldn't have to but got told today this months IUI has been cancelled as I've over responded, been threatening all week to happen but after today's scan there is no way they'll let it go ahead. I'm gutted and now just want this cycle over and done with so we can try again but now have a 2-3 week wait for AF.


----------



## Mrs. T

@Augustluvers - 

I usually trigger on cd14 and do B2B IUIs on cds 15 & 16. That was when I was using Femara and I only had one follicle each time. It may be different this time on injectables. And I believe I will be using Puregon.

And I am right there with you on hating needles. Just the trigger is bad enough and now I will be doing injectables so I will have to be getting a needle everyday! Yikes!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi Tinkerbell3! Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Did you over respond on injectables? I am scared of that happening.


----------



## Cindylou777

Hey ya'll may I join too?? Dh and I were going to start IUI this month but we won't be near the Dr to be monitored when AF is supposed to be here sooo we have to wait another month! Praying for our BFP this month but if not then IUI time it is. Dr. put me on Menopur and Follistim, I haven't started takin it yet seeing as I have to wait for AF to show up before that can happen... I am currently in my 2ww and PRAYIN like a crazy person for those 2 BEAUTIFUL PINK LINES!!! 
HUGS and LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALL :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Mrs. T said:


> Hi Tinkerbell3! Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Did you over respond on injectables? I am scared of that happening.

I had clomid cd2-6 and Gonal f injections (150iu) cd 7 and 9 was also meant to hve a 3rd shot on day 9 but already started to show signs of over responding.
I have no ovulation problems though and despite my very good response to meds during IVF they didn't listen to my concerns and have their standard IUI medication doses :growlmad: on CD16 yesterday I had a 16, three 14's and two 12's so with a limit of 3 and preferring just 1 or 2 follicles there was no way they were going ahead.

Next time am trying daily Gonal f injections at 75iu


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Cindy...you and I are in the same boat. I have to wait till December because I have travel for my iui....time for patience.

Tinker - ugh that is so frustrating....I hope they listen to you for this next round.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell3! Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Did you over respond on injectables? I am scared of that happening.
> 
> I had clomid cd2-6 and Gonal f injections (150iu) cd 7 and 9 was also meant to hve a 3rd shot on day 9 but already started to show signs of over responding.
> I have no ovulation problems though and despite my very good response to meds during IVF they didn't listen to my concerns and have their standard IUI medication doses :growlmad: on CD16 yesterday I had a 16, three 14's and two 12's so with a limit of 3 and preferring just 1 or 2 follicles there was no way they were going ahead.
> 
> Next time am trying daily Gonal f injections at 75iuClick to expand...

That is frustrating! I don't have any probs with ovulation either and I was started on Gonal F 50mg. I nearly had cycle cancelled as i had 3 good sized follies but after triplet counselling they went ahead thank god! 
I didn't realise you could do clomid and injectables in same cycle


----------



## Bma11

Hi, I'd like to join too. I will be doing my third IUI at the very end of November. This time I'm doing bravelle shots and ovidrel. I'm pretty nervous to mix the bravelle right. :/ 

So my first :bfn: from an IUI was the hardest, I cried. My second :bfn: from IUI, I'm more upbeat, and I have no idea why. I have on and have emotional times where if I could I would cry but I always seem to have to be somewhere or I'm at work. Praying that this third IUI works for us!!! If not, we are going to ale a break and pray to be one of those miracle stories where we magically get pregnant on our own!!! Hehe.

Anyways, I'm here to help anyone as well!!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Welcome :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Charlie - I did a combo cycle for my first IUI of Femara from cd 3-7 and then GonalF CD 8-10, triggered on 11 and B2B IUI on Cd 12 and 13. It didnt work but I did get 3 great follies. I just wonder with 3 great follies, a great lining, and awesome sperm counts why it didnt work. We are going to try this one more time in December and then if that doesnt work I am not wasting any further $$ on it. We will go on to IVF.

Bma - Oh I just finished my first IUI and I am still trying to emotionally come back from teh BFN.....it was really horrible! I will do my second and last IuI in December....I hope it works for both of us!


----------



## Mrs. T

Well I am on CD4. I had my first ultrasound and blood work done yesterday (CD3). They said everything looks good to proceed this cycle. I apparently have 12 follicles (8 on one side and 4 on the other), which I don't think means much this early. I don't yet know how many of those will develop. I start Puregon tomorrow. I have to inject it at the same time everyday. The nurse said to pick a time between 6 and 8 pm. So I am gonna pick 7pm. Unfortunately my husband will be out of town tomorrow (he does my needles for me) and I'll be at work! Ugh! So my sister is gonna stop by my work and quickly inject me. LOL! I have to recruit people this week to inject me. I think I would faint if I had to do it myself.


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby- my 1st bfn from re was the hardest... Second was not so bad. But the days after have been emotional. I tear up & want to cry over anything. I try too hard to be strong!!!

So, today is my CD 5 & second night to do the bravelle shots. I swear they are not bad at all. Of course I stuck myself & my reaction was to automatically pull out, ha, & then stuck it in and pushed the bravelle in. It is a tiny pinch for me. Thank The Lord!!! 

I'm feeling really good about this cycle. My RE refers acupuncturist & I'm seriously considering going. Anyone tried this? 

My 2 year old nephew out of the blue last night told my sister that "they have baby" my sis said who has a baby & he said " mommy not have a baby, uncle b( what he calls my hubby) has a baby in a little while". I sure hope he is right about me! Lol sweet baby, hearing that made my day, my sis said maybe he is psychic , ha 

:dust: to all you beautiful women!!!! Praying for each of you :)


----------



## Bma11

Mrs T,- I literally have 12 follicles on both sides. Mind are characteristic of PCOS, but I do not clinically have PCOS. So I am on 75iu of the bravelle. I did my ultrasound & bloodwork yesterday, CD4. Will go back on Friday for ultrasound & bloodwork. You are one day behind me! Good luck ! 

TTC baby- forgot to mention, If this IUI fails, I'm taking time off from getting help from dr, & saving money for ivf. My hubby has 2 kids from a previous marriage that were conceived naturally. So, he's supportive but he just doesn't understand. & sometimes I feel it puts more pressure on me, because its me with the unexplained fertility. You know, I've always known it wouldn't be easy for me to have a baby. But my RE is so super sweet & he assures me we'll get there. The place I go if ivf doesn't work the first time, it's free the second time and all other times too, but you do have to pay some fees. Pretty cool. Okay I'm rambling .... Goodnight!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> Mrs T,- I literally have 12 follicles on both sides. Mind are characteristic of PCOS, but I do not clinically have PCOS. So I am on 75iu of the bravelle. I did my ultrasound & bloodwork yesterday, CD4. Will go back on Friday for ultrasound & bloodwork. You are one day behind me! Good luck !
> 
> TTC baby- forgot to mention, If this IUI fails, I'm taking time off from getting help from dr, & saving money for ivf. My hubby has 2 kids from a previous marriage that were conceived naturally. So, he's supportive but he just doesn't understand. & sometimes I feel it puts more pressure on me, because its me with the unexplained fertility. You know, I've always known it wouldn't be easy for me to have a baby. But my RE is so super sweet & he assures me we'll get there. The place I go if ivf doesn't work the first time, it's free the second time and all other times too, but you do have to pay some fees. Pretty cool. Okay I'm rambling .... Goodnight!




Bma11 said:


> ttcbaby- my 1st bfn from re was the hardest... Second was not so bad. But the days after have been emotional. I tear up & want to cry over anything. I try too hard to be strong!!!
> 
> So, today is my CD 5 & second night to do the bravelle shots. I swear they are not bad at all. Of course I stuck myself & my reaction was to automatically pull out, ha, & then stuck it in and pushed the bravelle in. It is a tiny pinch for me. Thank The Lord!!!
> 
> I'm feeling really good about this cycle. My RE refers acupuncturist & I'm seriously considering going. Anyone tried this?
> 
> My 2 year old nephew out of the blue last night told my sister that "they have baby" my sis said who has a baby & he said " mommy not have a baby, uncle b( what he calls my hubby) has a baby in a little while". I sure hope he is right about me! Lol sweet baby, hearing that made my day, my sis said maybe he is psychic , ha
> 
> :dust: to all you beautiful women!!!! Praying for each of you :)

I have tried acupuncture for a bad back but not for anything else, it was a weird sensation and I was skeptical but it worked so I'd recommend giving it a go.

Would be fab if your nephew is psychic! They reckon kids and animals can see things we can't- so you never know! 

The deal you have for the IVF sounds great. It's so expensive so any discounting will be a great help but shows they are confident in there work as they only expect you to need the one! Good luck for this cycle though


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs T - well that is some good ones to work with. I am like you I cant do the injections to myself...though I have no problem injecting someone else!

Bma - do you think the sad feelings are from the fert drugs...I was a crying monster during my TWW from the progesterone....I mean I look back at how sensitive I was and think...how did DH deal with me...LOL....anyway, in the end all of this craziness will be worth it, right? That is awesome about the IVF chances....I need to come to that clinic...hahaha...I get the second chance free if I dont get pg on the first but after that I am on my own. Oh and I will have to pay for meds for each cycle. Your nephew might just be a psychic....I will choose to believe he is right! I have tried the fertility accupuncture but I did it while I was ttc naturally....no med or treatments.....I would try it again to be honest with this next IUI if I can afford it....I will see!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- yes, I think I was fine until the second TWW. Just emotional but did not cry when they called to tell me it was negative. Monday at the consult with my RE I almost lost it when he was talking about what an emotional roller coaster this process is for us women. And just the littlest things make me tear up & I have to hold back the tears.
This is what my clinic says: still a pretty penny but I'm sure not nearly as much as ivf. 
* HFI provides exceptional value to its patients by sharing the risk with a FREE 2nd IVF cycle offer. If you are cash pay and do not become pregnant during the first cycle, your 2nd cycle (and all subsequent cycles) is free of all HFI physician fees. Patient is responsible for anesthesia, facility fees and medications. But yes everything will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Mrs. T

CD5 - just had my first dose of Puregon (100iu). I will do the same dose CD 6&7. Then on CD8 I have to go for an ultrasound to see how I'm responding (well I hope) and they will determine then if my dose has to be adjusted at all. C'mon follies!!!


----------



## Bma11

Nice, how was the shot for you??? I go in cycle day 8 as well. Hope I am responding. I think my biggest fear is having too many follicles and the cycle being cancelled or something. When I was there on Monday I had 12 follicles on both sides. So was only ordered to take 75iu of bravelle. 

Anyway, positive thoughts your way for some good follicles!!!


----------



## Bma11

Happy Thanksgiving, hope everyone has a great day!

Remember how I told y'all about what my nephew said? Well he said his mom would not have a baby. Turns out she got a positive preg test. Now-- I hope this sticks an she has a baby, but I can't help but feel like a little hope is lost. These injections better work. Sucks that I can't get pregnant naturally, but so very thankful to be able to have the resources & money to bypass the infertility! So, not all hope is lost :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsT - well I hope that you go in cd 8 and they tell you all is growing wonderful and you have some really nice follies in there!

Bma - that is a really great deal for IVF. I wouldnt get discouraged....just believe that things will work out the way they should...seriously that is the only thing that has gotten me through the last 3 years of TTC.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Bma11

Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)

All sounds very positive. AF due for me on Sunday but I'd be happy with the :witch: now! The sooner she comes, the sooner I can crack on with iui no2!


----------



## Bma11

Charliegirl27 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)
> 
> All sounds very positive. AF due for me on Sunday but I'd be happy with the :witch: now! The sooner she comes, the sooner I can crack on with iui no2!Click to expand...


I know how that feels! Hope she comes sooner than later!! Will this be your first round with injectables?


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is awesome Bma!!!!!! Hopeful is a good feeling to have. Keep the positive vibes going.

I know how you feel Charlie. I am waiting for my December cycle which starts in the middle of the month for my next IUI. It just seems sometimes iwth this LTTTC thing that we wish away our lives 2 weeks at a time!


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma11 said:


> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)

Hi Bma11 - I just found you on this thread, I was looking to see if you decided to try the estrogen priming that I sent you a message about a couple of weeks ago. 10 follicles on both sides sounds amazing - the best of luck to you in this cycle! (BTW, where in Texas do you live? My DH and I were contemplating moving there for his job....).

Good luck to all the other ladies on this thread - I know how disappointing it can be when IUIs don't work, I had three failed ones, but hang in there, it will happen for all of you!


----------



## Bma11

KBrain3377 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)
> 
> Hi Bma11 - I just found you on this thread, I was looking to see if you decided to try the estrogen priming that I sent you a message about a couple of weeks ago. 10 follicles on both sides sounds amazing - the best of luck to you in this cycle! (BTW, where in Texas do you live? My DH and I were contemplating moving there for his job....).
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies on this thread - I know how disappointing it can be when IUIs don't work, I had three failed ones, but hang in there, it will happen for all of you!Click to expand...


TTC baby- 2 weeks at a time, is no joke! I do it too!

Hey there, kbrain. Thank you!! they bumped up my bravelle to 150iu until I go in on monday! I had a consult with my RE Monday and asked him about the estrogen priming. He said my bloodwork and everything was really good that he didn't think I should do that. So, under his advisement I am not doing it. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I'm going to just save some money for ivf and cross my fingers I get pregnant naturally! So, maybe then I'll do it. 

We live near Houston & I work in Houston. I love Texas and Houston is a melting pot of people. It's a good city!


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma11 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)
> 
> Hi Bma11 - I just found you on this thread, I was looking to see if you decided to try the estrogen priming that I sent you a message about a couple of weeks ago. 10 follicles on both sides sounds amazing - the best of luck to you in this cycle! (BTW, where in Texas do you live? My DH and I were contemplating moving there for his job....).
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies on this thread - I know how disappointing it can be when IUIs don't work, I had three failed ones, but hang in there, it will happen for all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TTC baby- 2 weeks at a time, is no joke! I do it too!
> 
> Hey there, kbrain. Thank you!! they bumped up my bravelle to 150iu until I go in on monday! I had a consult with my RE Monday and asked him about the estrogen priming. He said my bloodwork and everything was really good that he didn't think I should do that. So, under his advisement I am not doing it. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I'm going to just save some money for ivf and cross my fingers I get pregnant naturally! So, maybe then I'll do it.
> 
> We live near Houston & I work in Houston. I love Texas and Houston is a melting pot of people. It's a good city!Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan Bma - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 
My DH's job would be in Austin, and it sounds like a lovely area. The climate is what attracts me the most, I have to say - I love Chicago but the winters here I'm just fed up with. Life is too short to spend 4 months of the year miserable!


----------



## Bma11

KBrain3377 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from blood work & ultra sound. He says I'm responding well to the estrogen. My lining is 7mm thick which he said was awesome. I have 10+ follicles on both sides, all under 9mm except for one which is at 11mm. Again, he said all is good! They will call and tell me later if I need to adjust the dosage of bravelle. Feeling hopeful! :)
> 
> Hi Bma11 - I just found you on this thread, I was looking to see if you decided to try the estrogen priming that I sent you a message about a couple of weeks ago. 10 follicles on both sides sounds amazing - the best of luck to you in this cycle! (BTW, where in Texas do you live? My DH and I were contemplating moving there for his job....).
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies on this thread - I know how disappointing it can be when IUIs don't work, I had three failed ones, but hang in there, it will happen for all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TTC baby- 2 weeks at a time, is no joke! I do it too!
> 
> Hey there, kbrain. Thank you!! they bumped up my bravelle to 150iu until I go in on monday! I had a consult with my RE Monday and asked him about the estrogen priming. He said my bloodwork and everything was really good that he didn't think I should do that. So, under his advisement I am not doing it. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I'm going to just save some money for ivf and cross my fingers I get pregnant naturally! So, maybe then I'll do it.
> 
> We live near Houston & I work in Houston. I love Texas and Houston is a melting pot of people. It's a good city!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good plan Bma - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> My DH's job would be in Austin, and it sounds like a lovely area. The climate is what attracts me the most, I have to say - I love Chicago but the winters here I'm just fed up with. Life is too short to spend 4 months of the year miserable!Click to expand...

Thank you! 
Austin is pretty amazing as well. The climate is better there than here, but still hot. It is about 80 degrees here today and the same yesterday. I love it and the winter well ha you may wear a heavy coat 1 or 2 months out of the year. I love it ..... But I will admit summers are scorchers so you are forced to be inside or at a water park all the time! Lol If there was a job in Austin for my DH, I'd love to move there! Lakes & rivers & hill country. Did I mention I love Texas? Lol

So, you did a couple iuis & then ended up getting pregnant naturally? No iui just meds huh? Happy for you!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma - I think I can handle heat better than the cold, and I love the idea of having so many choices of activities outside, almost year round. Also, my passion is riding horses, and I think Tx would have many more options for me to do that than Chicago has. 
Yes, we tried 3 IUIs, but the last one was cancelled, so technically we only did 2. To be honest, after the second one, I pretty much lost hope in the process, and when the third cycle was cancelled due to poor response, I knew that our next step would have to be IVF. I knew I had to get the ball rolling by looking into clinics, seeing which ones work w/my insurance, their success ratings, etc - but I kept procrastinating (for two whole cycles) b/c every time I would sit down to do it, I would get pretty depressed and ask myself, why me? (the whole poor me scenario, etc). As luck with have it, on the second cycle of procrastinating, I got a BFP on DPO9, and it was so faint, I threw it away, convinced there was no second line there, and then fishing it out of the garbage can 5 minutes later, just to make sure.... So hang in there, it'll happen for you, one way or the other.


----------



## Bma11

Love it. It is stories like yours, my sister and many others that give me hope! And keep me somewhat positive!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma11 said:


> Love it. It is stories like yours, my sister and many others that give me hope! And keep me somewhat positive!!

You have every reason to be optimistic, and it WILL happen for you!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Welcome everyone.. :)

Sorry I have been mia for awhile, still on bcp. Mrs. T and. Bma good luck!! Hoping and praying this cycle will bring u and all of us a bfp.. :)


----------



## Mrs. T

I am now on CD 8. I went in for another ultrasound and blood work this morning. On CD5 I was told I had 12 follicles (8 on one side and 4 on the other). Today on CD8 I have 14 (7 on each side). They are all in the range of 9mm. Not clear which one(s) will be taking the lead just yet. I find it strange that the number of follicles changed so much in 3 days.


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> I am now on CD 8. I went in for another ultrasound and blood work this morning. On CD5 I was told I had 12 follicles (8 on one side and 4 on the other). Today on CD8 I have 14 (7 on each side). They are all in the range of 9mm. Not clear which one(s) will be taking the lead just yet. I find it strange that the number of follicles changed so much in 3 days.

Sounds good! The other day the nurse told me 12 on each side and then one of the RE's in the practice did my ultrasound yesterday and just said 10+ on ech side. So, maybe sometimes they just don't see them or I don't know what the RE's case was. I should have asked but dr's I trust & just figured he knew what he was doing. 

But the injections are doing their job! Yay. 
:dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey ladies... :hugs: 

Just a quick update, I haven't been on in days due to being away on vacation. But I started my lupron injection today and I was so happy that it didn't hurt one bit. I gave it to myself on my right thigh :happydance: I stop the birth control on Wednesday and call on cd1 for blood work and ultrasound :happydance: I can't wait to start!!!! 

Now I need to go back and catch up on you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

MissyMaddy said:


> Welcome everyone.. :)
> 
> Sorry I have been mia for awhile, still on bcp. Mrs. T and. Bma good luck!! Hoping and praying this cycle will bring u and all of us a bfp.. :)

Hey maddy, when do you stop the bcp? Are you taking any injectables while on bcp? I only have 4 more days on bcp but I'm starting to spot more and more each passing day. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome back August - glad you were able to get away! 

Mrs T - I think the injectables will do that and sometimes the ultrasound tech will not see some of the follies! It is great news though that you have got so many at this point. It gives you a very strong chance of having multiple mature follies!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Hey August welcome back :)

I called my nurse and she said she will let me know on Monday I.e tomorrow. So hopefully will stop in a day or two. And nopes no injectables on bcps and I am not spotting but having a lot of discharge.. why are you using Lupron?

Girls you are responding so well to injectables. keep it up!!


----------



## augustluvers

MissyMaddy said:


> Hey August welcome back :)
> 
> I called my nurse and she said she will let me know on Monday I.e tomorrow. So hopefully will stop in a day or two. And nopes no injectables on bcps and I am not spotting but having a lot of discharge.. why are you using Lupron?

Well from what I have read, Lupron is used for women going into an IVF cycle, apparently most of my medications are used more for IVF then IUI which kinda scares me :haha: :wink wink: But I'm taking the Lupron with BCP to suppress my ovaries. I overstimulate on my own so that Doctor wants to make sure that by my cd2 or cd3 ultrasound there are no follies and that my LH is at a normal level. My LH is usually really HIGH which causes me to overstimulate on my own but never really produce an egg to release. It's weird :shrug: But I'm happy that it doesn't hurt me. Today was day two of the injection and I didn't feel a thing :happy dance:

I hope you come off BCP soon. It looks like you and I will be on point with matching cycles. :hugs: You are so lucky you aren't spotting. I've been spotting for at least a week. I think the day I skip my first pill will be the onset of the :witch:


----------



## MissyMaddy

Aww I am so sure Lupron will do the trick. Glad your Re is changing your protocol. So fingers crossed :)

And that's a positive side. You will Start Af as soon as you stop pills .. and yup I hope we will be together in our cycle.. yayyyy !!


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning girls! How's everyone today?

It's only 7:30am here as of right now. I'm getting ready to head to work after 4 days off :cry: LOL Today is day 3 on Lupron and BCP and I'm really bloated. I feel huge! :growlmad: I'm going to google and see if bloating is a symptom caused by Lupron.


----------



## Bma11

Good morning! At my doctors appointment for ultrasound & blood work! 

They say my right ovary is responding really well--has 3 big ones and my left has one! Last time my left was the only one with a mature egg.. Feeling very excited. I have one 12mm two 11mm & one 9mm! I'm so excited, hopefully the third IUI will be the charm!!! 

Just worried about ovulating on my own before IUI, but she says bravelle delays ovulation anyway & blood work will let them know where I'm at!


----------



## Mrs. T

That sounds really promising!!!

I had an u/s and b/w today too but I have to wait for my doctor's office to call me later and let me know the results.


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> That sounds really promising!!!
> 
> I had an u/s and b/w today too but I have to wait for my doctor's office to call me later and let me know the results.

I still have to wait to get my bloodwork but they just tell me what they see on the ultrasound. 

Have you had to up your meds? I had to and I switched to injecting in my right side... And it seems to be hurting more. I don't know if its because there is more meds or I'm gettin more sensitive as more hormones are in my body. Just wondering how you were feeling. 

Hope yours comes back great!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hoping I can join in here! I was completely unresponsive to clomid and femara. So we are moving to injections. I cannot wait! All I want for Xmas is a mature follicle! If we do have a mature follicle I will have an IUI in December. No MFI here but just wanted to increase our chances. I'm On provera now to induce a period and then the injections will commence!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> Hoping I can join in here! I was completely unresponsive to clomid and femara. So we are moving to injections. I cannot wait! All I want for Xmas is a mature follicle! If we do have a mature follicle I will have an IUI in December. No MFI here but just wanted to increase our chances. I'm On provera now to induce a period and then the injections will commence!

Hey there, welcome :) . Good luck to you! I hope you respond well to injections! I wish I would have listened to my RE when he told me we should go straight to injections. I was scared and overwhelmed, that I asked him if I could just do clomid and IUI. He said sure, he is an absolute doll with the best bedside manner. And on clomid I only produced one egg. Shoulda coulda woulda!!! Haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - Are you doing a trigger shot? If so, dont worry about premature ovulation...it will help the dr office get the timing right!

Mrs T - cant wait to hear!

August and Miss Maddy - sounds like everything is trucking along! I had alot of bloating on my first IUI cycle...it is the drugs...I wore lots of elastic waist pants for a while!

type A- welcome and good luck!


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bma - Are you doing a trigger shot? If so, dont worry about premature ovulation...it will help the dr office get the timing right!
> 
> Mrs T - cant wait to hear!
> 
> August and Miss Maddy - sounds like everything is trucking along! I had alot of bloating on my first IUI cycle...it is the drugs...I wore lots of elastic waist pants for a while!
> 
> type A- welcome and good luck!

I am doing the trigger shot. Thanks! :) like I told the nurse, I know y'all know what you are doing but it's hard to not be a little worried because I don't know what they know.


----------



## typeA TTC

My OB and FS made me try clomid and femara before injections. I kept asking for injections and now I'll be getting my wish. I have never had a mature follicle so I'm praying the injections are what I need. I do have a question though...with injections, will the dr vary the dosage during the cycle or will I be forced to stay t the same dosage all cycle even though it's not working?


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> My OB and FS made me try clomid and femara before injections. I kept asking for injections and now I'll be getting my wish. I have never had a mature follicle so I'm praying the injections are what I need. I do have a question though...with injections, will the dr vary the dosage during the cycle or will I be forced to stay t the same dosage all cycle even though it's not working?

You should go in for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. From there they will tell you the dosage. You will then go in and have another ultrasound and bloodwork like 3 or 4 days later. They will be able to tell how you are responding and up the dosage. They will adjust the meds as needed!!

I started Monday nov 19 on 75 ius of bravelle then went in on Friday and they upped it to 150 iu. And today I went in and they will give me instructions on to go up or down with the meds. I hope you respond, I only ever had one egg with clomid, and with injections it looks like 3 bigs ones and 1ok sized!! Yay. It is exciting. :)


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Im jumping on the December boat, since AF showed 10days past my 1st IUI :( good luck everyone and thanks for the support!


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11 said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really promising!!!
> 
> I had an u/s and b/w today too but I have to wait for my doctor's office to call me later and let me know the results.
> 
> I still have to wait to get my bloodwork but they just tell me what they see on the ultrasound.
> 
> Have you had to up your meds? I had to and I switched to injecting in my right side... And it seems to be hurting more. I don't know if its because there is more meds or I'm gettin more sensitive as more hormones are in my body. Just wondering how you were feeling.
> 
> Hope yours comes back great!!Click to expand...

Where I am, the ultrasound techs are not allowed to show you the screen or tell you what they see. The doctor has to review it and then the doctor's office lets you know. 

I haven't had to adjust my meds yet. I have been on a steady 100iu's of Puregon per day so far. Who knows what they might tell me later. I rotate on my stomach where I inject. I hate needles but they haven't been bad at all. I have been very aware if my ovaries at certain times though. I feel growth down there. LOL!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies!

Can I join the club? I'm due to start my first IUI in January. I only tried Clomid one cycle earlier this year with timed intercourse but did not result in pregnancy. After switching to a fertility specialist, she is suggesting IUI with injectibles. Had an HSG a couple of months ago and all came back normal, DH's SA results are normal as well. We need to wait until January because we are paying out of pocket for everything iui related....I'm hopeful but nervous.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome concieve....I pay out of pocket as well and I have to travel from the Bahamas to Florida for the IUI so I feel your pain. We did one IUI in October and am saving up for the December IUI.....which will start in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Bma11

FYI- this is obviously an emotional roller coaster and we try to do everything perfect in hopes of good follicles and pregnancy right? So, I had my first freak out today and wanted to share just in case any of you find yourself in a similar situation. 

I had to do bloodwork and ultrasound on Friday which was the day after thanksgiving and only one location was open and only until noon. So they email me with my instructions and I was doing 75 iu of bravelle to .5ml o the liquid. The new instructions said to take 150iu of bravelle. I emailed right back and asked how much of the liquid am I supposed to use. And no response until today. So, naturally they didn't tell me to adjust the mixing solution so I kept it at .5ml and today I got the email that said to use 1ml! Okay I freaked out thinking I may not have diluted it enough, what if I over respond and have to cancel the cycle etc... Finally got a hold of a nurse and she said it was no problem! WHEWW. Point is, I'm getting all 150 iu of bravelle and if I use 1 ml of liquid it will jut take longer to get the meds in from the needle. Which obviously makes sense..,.,,,NOW! :) anyways just wanted to share just in case!!!!

Update: this other nurse that I emailed today asking what this would do.... Told me that the .5ml was okay for a couple of nights but for tonight and on use the 1ml. Now, again I'm a tad bothered by the difference in answers. 
Sorry y'all. I'm all over the place. I confirmed with a third nurse and she said they were both right. .5ml or 1ml is all the same. Wheww


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - wow....you are right...huge rollercoaster! We are sooo entitled to freak outs arent we! I would have been the same way as you....lol


----------



## Charliegirl27

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bma - wow....you are right...huge rollercoaster! We are sooo entitled to freak outs arent we! I would have been the same way as you....lol

Same as! 
Bma11 I'm glad the nurse has finally put your mind at ease. Bit annoying that they assume you will automatically adjust the solution as well as the bravelle!

Hi guys, hope everyone is well and welcome to all of the new ladies :flower:
I've been MIA for a few days but am filled with excitement again as AF came today so I can call the clinic tomorrow and get started with my injections. I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to needles but hey ho!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Charlie that is awesome....what will they have you taking??????


----------



## Charliegirl27

I'm hoping to use what I did back in 2006. That was menopur 75iu. I used it for 7 days then had trigger shot and iui early as I responded really well with 3 mature follies. I've got my fx'd for same positive result! My cons wanted me to try clomid as I dont have any ovulation problems but I've heard it has bad side effects and is not as effective as the injectables and I'm impatient lol!


----------



## Bma11

Charliegirl27 said:


> I'm hoping to use what I did back in 2006. That was menopur 75iu. I used it for 7 days then had trigger shot and iui early as I responded really well with 3 mature follies. I've got my fx'd for same positive result! My cons wanted me to try clomid as I dont have any ovulation problems but I've heard it has bad side effects and is not as effective as the injectables and I'm impatient lol!

The clomid for me had no side effects, my sis on other hand had almost all of them! :/ my nurse also told me that clomid depletes the uterine lining & they wouldn't like for me to do too many clomid cycles! I wish I would have went straight to injections! Good luck sweet girl!!! 

:dust: to all of us!!!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies, mind if I join you.
I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow. Can't wait to get started


----------



## Bma11

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you.
> I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow. Can't wait to get started

Yay! What meds are you going to be taking?


----------



## Mrs. T

Update on my CD10 ultrasound today. I have 8 follicles on the right and 5 on the left. Two on the left are leading the way at 12&13mm. I am so pumped to have two lead follicles!!! My previous two cycles I only had one each time.

And my lining is 9mm! 

I am so happy with these results. I am continuing 100iu's of Puregon and go for another ultrasound on Wednesday. I will keep you posted. :)


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> Update on my CD10 ultrasound today. I have 8 follicles on the right and 5 on the left. Two on the left are leading the way at 12&13mm. I am so pumped to have two lead follicles!!! My previous two cycles I only had one each time.
> 
> And my lining is 9mm!
> 
> I am so happy with these results. I am continuing 100iu's of Puregon and go for another ultrasound on Wednesday. I will keep you posted. :)

Awesome! Happy for you! I go back on Wednesday as well! Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Mrs. T said:


> Update on my CD10 ultrasound today. I have 8 follicles on the right and 5 on the left. Two on the left are leading the way at 12&13mm. I am so pumped to have two lead follicles!!! My previous two cycles I only had one each time.
> 
> And my lining is 9mm!
> 
> I am so happy with these results. I am continuing 100iu's of Puregon and go for another ultrasound on Wednesday. I will keep you posted. :)

That's great news, all on track :happydance:

Afm- the opposite! I called my clinic only to be told I can't see cons today or tomorrow and he's next free on Friday which will be too late for this cycle. She said I can have iui next cycle like its a dentist appt I'm making! 
I was so mad but now so upset as next cycle ill be away cd1-8 and don't know think this will be ok because I will need scanning at least once in that time. :nope:
So now I'm looking at iui at beginning of feb. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. T

Charliegirl27, that sucks!!! That almost happened to me this cycle too. Since I wanted to switch to injectables this cycle the nurse said I had to see the doctor first. He had already gone over them with me before though when we were originally going over my options. The next appt with him would've been Nov 30th so this cycle would have been a bust. I had to really convince her that he already offered them to me. I pleaded with her to talk to him and ask if we could go ahead without that appt since he and I already talked about it. She did and he said no problem. If she hadn't talked to him I would've missed this cycle and next cycle too because they close over the holidays and that would've been mid cycle for me. I'm 37, I can't afford to sit around and waste cycles. So I know how you are feeling. It is very frustrating!!!


----------



## Bma11

Charliegirl27 said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Update on my CD10 ultrasound today. I have 8 follicles on the right and 5 on the left. Two on the left are leading the way at 12&13mm. I am so pumped to have two lead follicles!!! My previous two cycles I only had one each time.
> 
> And my lining is 9mm!
> 
> I am so happy with these results. I am continuing 100iu's of Puregon and go for another ultrasound on Wednesday. I will keep you posted. :)
> 
> That's great news, all on track :happydance:
> 
> Afm- the opposite! I called my clinic only to be told I can't see cons today or tomorrow and he's next free on Friday which will be too late for this cycle. She said I can have iui next cycle like its a dentist appt I'm making!
> I was so mad but now so upset as next cycle ill be away cd1-8 and don't know think this will be ok because I will need scanning at least once in that time. :nope:
> So now I'm looking at iui at beginning of feb. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no! That stinks! Almost happen to me, so I immediately went on to do another clomid cycle, instead of injections :(. I hope a miracle happens and you get prego before then! Stay strong :)


----------



## CCClomidQueen

IUI round 2! starting my 1st clomid pill again tonight and will have a follie check Dec 6th. Mrs.T what injectables are you doing. are there better chances with injectables?


----------



## typeA TTC

For those that are experts on injections....how do they know what injections to give you? Is it based on your bloodwork on some CD? I'm confused as to how they know which hormone to inject. 

CCC-my understanding is that you are more likely to get a mature follicle with injections (and you may get too many mature ones)


----------



## lady luck12

Bma11 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you.
> I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow. Can't wait to get started
> 
> Yay! What meds are you going to be taking?Click to expand...

Starting Suprecur tomorrow then Gonal F on Thursday. Cant believe I'm getting excited about injecting myself lol xx


----------



## lady luck12

Charliegirl27 said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> Update on my CD10 ultrasound today. I have 8 follicles on the right and 5 on the left. Two on the left are leading the way at 12&13mm. I am so pumped to have two lead follicles!!! My previous two cycles I only had one each time.
> 
> And my lining is 9mm!
> 
> I am so happy with these results. I am continuing 100iu's of Puregon and go for another ultrasound on Wednesday. I will keep you posted. :)
> 
> That's great news, all on track :happydance:
> 
> Afm- the opposite! I called my clinic only to be told I can't see cons today or tomorrow and he's next free on Friday which will be too late for this cycle. She said I can have iui next cycle like its a dentist appt I'm making!
> I was so mad but now so upset as next cycle ill be away cd1-8 and don't know think this will be ok because I will need scanning at least once in that time. :nope:
> So now I'm looking at iui at beginning of feb. :cry:Click to expand...


So sorry to hear this, really feel for you xxx


----------



## augustluvers

lady luck12 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you.
> I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow. Can't wait to get started
> 
> Yay! What meds are you going to be taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Starting Suprecur tomorrow then Gonal F on Thursday. Cant believe I'm getting excited about injecting myself lol xxClick to expand...

I have found myself secretly excited and anxious for the morning to come so I can inject myself :wacko: :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

Quick Update:

Tomorrow is the day I'm supposed to stop the birth control pills, however I took my last pill yesterday morning. My breast have been solid hard and in so much pain since day 3 on these birth control pills and I'm just so tired of it! They are KILLING me! I'm still injecting Lupron. I'm just waiting for the :witch: to come so I can schedule my day 2 or day 3 ultrasound and blood work. I've been spotting really bad the last few days so hopefully the :witch: doesn't take too long to come. 

When I used to use BCP years ago, my period always came on day 2 of placebo which that means tomorrow will be day 2 off the pill. Getting really really excited!!!!


----------



## Bma11

lady luck12 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you.
> I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow. Can't wait to get started
> 
> Yay! What meds are you going to be taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Starting Suprecur tomorrow then Gonal F on Thursday. Cant believe I'm getting excited about injecting myself lol xxClick to expand...

I know the feeling!!!! Good luck. To me, they aren't bad at all!!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> For those that are experts on injections....how do they know what injections to give you? Is it based on your bloodwork on some CD? I'm confused as to how they know which hormone to inject.
> 
> CCC-my understanding is that you are more likely to get a mature follicle with injections (and you may get too many mature ones)

Good question. I wondered that too. I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. I will ask the nurse and get back to you!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> For those that are experts on injections....how do they know what injections to give you? Is it based on your bloodwork on some CD? I'm confused as to how they know which hormone to inject.
> 
> CCC-my understanding is that you are more likely to get a mature follicle with injections (and you may get too many mature ones)

Good question. I wondered that too. I go in for bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. I will ask the nurse and get back to you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Charlie - I had s/e onlly when they increased clomid....it was horrible. but at 50mgs which is usually where they start I didnt feel a thing. I understand being impatient I am as well! That sucks about having to wait...UGH!!!!!

Lady - welcome!!!! I felt the same way las tcycle...Why are we so excited to be sticking ourselves with a needle..LOL

Mrst - those are awesome numbers...congrats!

Clomidqueen - good luck on this cycle! Injectables give you a better chance at more mature follicles and more eggs. It also helps more with your lining where clomid can thin it out.

type a - I do believe that you E2 number gives them a baseline to follow and depending on that number they might adjust the dosage. They will also look at your ultrasound and see how big your follies start out on cd3...for me my first E2 and ultrasound was on cd7 which was on the last day I took Femara.....according to those results my Dr gave 3 days worth of gonal-f at 150miu. I hope that helps.

august - woohoo..this is so exciting!!!!


----------



## Bma11

CCClomidQueen said:


> IUI round 2! starting my 1st clomid pill again tonight and will have a follie check Dec 6th. Mrs.T what injectables are you doing. are there better chances with injectables?


I know this was directed at mrs. T , but I wanted to share my knowledge :) 

In the beginning my RE said that clomid has an 8-9% chance of working. He said normal 21 year old college kids have a 20% chance naturally. Injectables have a 25-30% chance. (I believe these are the numbers he gave me, please forgive if I'm a little off) So, yes injectables give you a better chance to have more than one follicle, while clomid rarely produces 2 or more. Also, clomid depletes the uterine lining where the embryo implants. And injectables actually help the uterine lining. Also, my gyno told me clomid can do something negative to your cervical mucus. 

I honestly was scared the first time around and did clomid against my RE's advise. Did another round and when nurse told me about it depleting my lining, I freaked out asked if I could do injectables, without a follow up consult with RE (he would be out of town). And then I realized I hadn't planned for the money it would cost for meds and monitoring. And just did the clomid cycle and each time I only produced 1 egg. And clomid did not do any damage for me. So far, with injectables I have 3 big ones on my right and one big one on my left. 

With that being said, my hubby has plenty of friends who got pregnant on their first round of clomid. I can't remember my RE's exact wording but it was something to the effect that the reproductive system is not predictable always anyway. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mrs. T

CCClomidQueen said:


> IUI round 2! starting my 1st clomid pill again tonight and will have a follie check Dec 6th. Mrs.T what injectables are you doing. are there better chances with injectables?

I am on Puregon. This is my first time on injectables. The noticeable differences for me this time is I have two growing follicles, my previous cycles I only had one each cycle. Also, my lining seems thicker at an earlier stage and my estrogen level is much higher. My doctor wouldn't say if there was a better chance but his nurse told me she sees better results with injectables. I figured I'd give it a try. My husband has a low count and I figure if there are more eggs, it gives his swimmers more targets.


----------



## Pookabear

Hi ladies!! I would like to join you!! I am preparing for my iui and I am currently cd 9!!
The FS doesn't reccomend that I take any medication and wants to try it natural..hubs has a pretty low sa but all my numbers have come back great!! 
Hoping This works as we have been trying for what feels like forever LOL

Hoping to make some friends and see some BFPs soon!


----------



## Bma11

Pookabear said:


> Hi ladies!! I would like to join you!! I am preparing for my iui and I am currently cd 9!!
> The FS doesn't reccomend that I take any medication and wants to try it natural..hubs has a pretty low sa but all my numbers have come back great!!
> Hoping This works as we have been trying for what feels like forever LOL
> 
> Hoping to make some friends and see some BFPs soon!

:) good luck! Hope it works too.


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! I should be having my first IUI this December hopefully, fingers, toes, legs,etc crossed :) Started my first round of Femara yesterday, on CD 4, waiting for CD 12 for my ultrasound to see if IUI #1 gets to occur. I'm so excited, yet worried, just a million emotions ! Has anyone who has taken Femara had the tiredness S/E? I felt like the walking dead today at work when I'm usually bouncing off the walls. Hope to enjoy the coming days with ladies who are going through similar experiences!


----------



## Mrs KD

Hello Ladies, I will be going for my 3rd round of IUI starting end of this week.Had 2 chemical with previous two IUI's and i am dead scared what is gonna happen with this one. donn want to loose this one as i dont have anymore strength left to face the same again.
Please please please pray for me..


----------



## typeA TTC

I took femara but my only s/e were hot flashes and frequent urination. I took clomid too and really didn't have any s/e on it. I think it depends on the person. The whole TTC journey is exhausting in my opinion! :)

My dr informed me that I will be on follistim injections and progesterone suppositories in December. Just waiting for my period to start and praying for no cysts so I can get in with everything!


----------



## Bma11

Mrs KD said:


> Hello Ladies, I will be going for my 3rd round of IUI starting end of this week.Had 2 chemical with previous two IUI's and i am dead scared what is gonna happen with this one. donn want to loose this one as i dont have anymore strength left to face the same again.
> Please please please pray for me..

sorry for your losses. My two IUI's have been unsuccesful. This cycle I am on now,I am responding so well, that I am getting excited, yet crying because I'm scared of another failure. I'm scared to get too excited. ;/ 

SO, I will be praying for you to get pregnant,and if not, to have the strength to carry you through.


----------



## Bma11

I just got back from my ultrasound and blood work. 

The nurse says I have a 13,14,11,11 on my right and 13,16,12 on my left. Whoo hoo!

She said it is a very good thing that they all are not big, if they were all that big we would probably cancel the cycle. She said the doctor will probably have me do my trigger shot and I will go in for IUI Thursday & Friday! I'm so happy with these eggs. But I'm so dang nervous, I know I will be heart broken if I don't get pregnant this time. Dr, has to confirm everything and then I will know for sure. Anxiously waiting until then. Probably going to really clean my house. I haven't wanted to be home alone on my days off lately, hubby is home today so I'm not alone and I can clean!!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> I just got back from my ultrasound and blood work.
> 
> The nurse says I have a 13,14,11,11 on my right and 13,16,12 on my left. Whoo hoo!
> 
> She said it is a very good thing that they all are not big, if they were all that big we would probably cancel the cycle. She said the doctor will probably have me do my trigger shot and I will go in for IUI Thursday & Friday! I'm so happy with these eggs. But I'm so dang nervous, I know I will be heart broken if I don't get pregnant this time. Dr, has to confirm everything and then I will know for sure. Anxiously waiting until then. Probably going to really clean my house. I haven't wanted to be home alone on my days off lately, hubby is home today so I'm not alone and I can clean!!!!

Hi Pookabear, welcome. Are you having scans and a trigger shot with your iui? Clinicians all seem to do the same procedures slightly different ways, I'm just curious.

Welcome anmlz86, tiredness could well be a se but I haven't tried that before so perhaps one of the other ladies can help with that one.

MrsKD, sorry to hear of your losses, I hope third time is a charm. Fx'd for you.

BMa11, fab results. How exciting, you may end up with twins with those numbers! They wont do b2b iui in uk. I wish they would, makes sense to do it that way so you cover all bases but hey ho! Good luck for thurs/ fri, fx'd 

TypeA- I would never normally say this but I hope the :witch: shows soon


Afm- I'm sooooo happy today after my disappointment yesterday. I spoke to my hospital cons today (who also works at my clinic) and told her what was happening- or wasn't in my case, and she faxed my op details straight over and verbally gave a prescription to another dr. I got a call at work asking me to go in at lunchtime for a scan and to collect my injections and I have administered the first one! I'm so happy. I go back tues (cd9) for a scan and plan! The nurse who scanned me said I had 2 lil follies on each side already so I'm hoping the injections will work! :happydance:


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for 4 1/2 years now, last year we decided it was time to see a Fertility Doctor. My husband has a 14 yr old son from a previous relationship and has been really wanting to have another as do I. Last December my doctor started me on Clomid, on January 22nd I found out I was pregnant. I couldn't believe it we were both so happy after trying for over three years we finally got pregnant. Then on February 21st was when we got the bad news, there was no heartbeat and I had miscarried. I went in the next day for a D&C and for the next few months was in an extremely depressed state. My husband and I decided we would take the Summer to relax and start again in the Fall. Come September I started back on the Clomid, this past Friday November 23rd I went in for an Ultrasound to check my follicles and that night did my "Trigger" Ovidrel shot. I go back on Dec 7th for blood work and if this was not my month we start IUI. 

This Website is a godsent, to know there are others going through the same ups and downs like you makes all of these proceedures a little more bearable. Babydust to all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome to all the newbies...we are so happy to have you here!

Bma - those are awesome...that is kinda how my cd8 scan sounded and I ended up with 3 nice follies...woohoo!!!!

Charlie - woohoo!!! so excited

type a - I am with ya...in the holding position and cheering all the other ladies on until then!


----------



## Bma11

Charlie- what great news! Happy for you 

My hubby is an identical twin, and I know that isn't genetic, but still with these meds there is always a good chance for twins. I don't want to be greedy at this point, so I'lll say I want a healthy baby, but two would be the ultimate blessing!!!! :) I wonder why they won't do back to back IUI's? everywhere is so different. When my sister did hers, she just did one as well. Humph. Just make sure you BD ... :) after my second IUI that's what I do, just to make sure! Lol 

Grney-- good luck!! Wish you the best 

:dust:


----------



## typeA TTC

Ttcbaby117- what meds are you taking this cycle?


----------



## Bma11

Ahhhh.... They called. I just took my ovidrel shot. She said I was already starting to surge on my own. :) I go in tomorrow and Friday for my IUI. About to be on the TWW!!!! I am Going to try so hard to not try and turn everything I feel into "is this a symptom?" But I'll do it in my head anyway. LOL


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Bma11 said:


> Ahhhh.... They called. I just took my ovidrel shot. She said I was already starting to surge on my own. :) I go in tomorrow and Friday for my IUI. About to be on the TWW!!!! I am Going to try so hard to not try and turn everything I feel into "is this a symptom?" But I'll do it in my head anyway. LOL

Bma11, that is such good news!!! I know what you mean about the "is this a symptom", I have done that myself, hopefully you will have great news for Christmas.


----------



## Pookabear

Hi grn! Sorry for your loss and I hope you get your bfp this time around!!
Charliegirl thank you so much! Nah no trigger or meds for me this time around just smiley opks, prayer, and hope for me


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Lots of Baby Dust your way Pookabear!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> Charlie- what great news! Happy for you
> 
> My hubby is an identical twin, and I know that isn't genetic, but still with these meds there is always a good chance for twins. I don't want to be greedy at this point, so I'lll say I want a healthy baby, but two would be the ultimate blessing!!!! :) I wonder why they won't do back to back IUI's? everywhere is so different. When my sister did hers, she just did one as well. Humph. Just make sure you BD ... :) after my second IUI that's what I do, just to make sure! Lol
> 
> Grney-- good luck!! Wish you the best
> 
> :dust:

I've told my husband it's his lucky month for :sex: lol!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Grneydmassgal said:


> Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for 4 1/2 years now, last year we decided it was time to see a Fertility Doctor. My husband has a 14 yr old son from a previous relationship and has been really wanting to have another as do I. Last December my doctor started me on Clomid, on January 22nd I found out I was pregnant. I couldn't believe it we were both so happy after trying for over three years we finally got pregnant. Then on February 21st was when we got the bad news, there was no heartbeat and I had miscarried. I went in the next day for a D&C and for the next few months was in an extremely depressed state. My husband and I decided we would take the Summer to relax and start again in the Fall. Come September I started back on the Clomid, this past Friday November 23rd I went in for an Ultrasound to check my follicles and that night did my "Trigger" Ovidrel shot. I go back on Dec 7th for blood work and if this was not my month we start IUI.
> 
> This Website is a godsent, to know there are others going through the same ups and downs like you makes all of these proceedures a little more bearable. Babydust to all!

Hi Grney, sorry to hear your sad news I hope this is your lucky month :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T

Update CD12 - I have 3 main follicles (16,13,10mm - but they don't care about the 10mm one) and bunch of smaller ones that don't count. My lining is 9mm, my estrogen is 872 and my LH is 4.9. I go for another U/S and B/W tomorrow.......I'm getting close. :)


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> Update CD12 - I have 3 main follicles (16,13,10mm - but they don't care about the 10mm one) and bunch of smaller ones that don't count. My lining is 9mm, my estrogen is 872 and my LH is 4.9. I go for another U/S and B/W tomorrow.......I'm getting close. :)


:thumbup: looking good!


----------



## Lyghtning

Feeling gutted. DP's seman sample came back and has decreased motility. 
This means we may not be able to use frozen semen for IUI, only fresh. But he works away, which is the main reason we started this process in the first place. 

He has to go for another test when he gets back Tuesday in the hopes we will get a better result.

I'm CD 12 today, normally ovulate CD17 which was going to work out perfect for our last chance to concieve naturally as he will be home then. Last cycle ended up being CD36.
OPK is negative but CM suggests I may ovulate early, as in any day. 

Getting myself so worked up over all this, just feeling like crying. No where to vent but here as no one except my mum knows we are doing this. Thanks for listening x


----------



## Bma11

Lyghtning said:


> Feeling gutted. DP's seman sample came back and has decreased motility.
> This means we may not be able to use frozen semen for IUI, only fresh. But he works away, which is the main reason we started this process in the first place.
> 
> He has to go for another test when he gets back Tuesday in the hopes we will get a better result.
> 
> I'm CD 12 today, normally ovulate CD17 which was going to work out perfect for our last chance to concieve naturally as he will be home then. Last cycle ended up being CD36.
> OPK is negative but CM suggests I may ovulate early, as in any day.
> 
> Getting myself so worked up over all this, just feeling like crying. No where to vent but here as no one except my mum knows we are doing this. Thanks for listening x

So sorry. Hoping for better results.


----------



## anmlz86

Lyghtning- My heart goes out to you with the recent news. I hope it's just a fluke thing for you and your DH, and maybe next round will produce olympic swimmers. I know it's easy to let these things get you down, but cheer up, I'm fairly positive there are multiple fingers, among many other paired appendages, crossed in the hope that things perk up in your favor! Good luck and we're here to send you good vibes!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Lyghtning said:


> Feeling gutted. DP's seman sample came back and has decreased motility.
> This means we may not be able to use frozen semen for IUI, only fresh. But he works away, which is the main reason we started this process in the first place.
> 
> He has to go for another test when he gets back Tuesday in the hopes we will get a better result.
> 
> I'm CD 12 today, normally ovulate CD17 which was going to work out perfect for our last chance to concieve naturally as he will be home then. Last cycle ended up being CD36.
> OPK is negative but CM suggests I may ovulate early, as in any day.
> 
> Getting myself so worked up over all this, just feeling like crying. No where to vent but here as no one except my mum knows we are doing this. Thanks for listening x

I hope you have better news this time. 
Although we fall in the 'unexplained' category, my DH has a normal count. Motility, morhpology one month but then everything is decreased the next. It was 121 mil with per iui test but on day of iui after washing -6 mil! When we got pregnant naturally with our first, we were undergoing initial testing and DH had to do a sample but we never went back for the results as I found I was pregnant the next week. When we had trouble conceiving the second, we looked back at that result and it was 3 mil with decreased everything! As they say, it only takes the one! Good luck


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

I've been stalking this forum for a bit so I thought I would weigh in with my story as well.

Had my 3rd IUI almost 2 weeks ago ( triggered on the 15th, had back to back--16th AM and then 17th AM. ) At least 3 follies and tons of good swimmers both times. I was on injectibles ( GONAL ) this cycle and the one before, first IUI was with Clomid.

I took a HPT this AM ( 13 dpo ) and it was :bfn:

My blood test is tomorrow morning at the doctor but I am already thinking it will not be good news.

I thought this would work after three tries, but I feel it was not successful.

I'm 31, DH 39. No other children, tyring for about a year on our own before we sought help of this RE ( who I love ). We're both really healthy, in shape, and are "unexplained"

Anyway, what would you do next if this doesn't work? Lap surgery? Another IUI? Ivf? I'm at a loss ( and also scared of what a LAP actually is/does )

Good luck to all of you for a :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

I am worried. I think I accidentally gave myself 125iu's of Puregon last night instead of 100iu. I used the last 25iu's in one vile and then I put the 2nd vile in and meant to click the dial to 75 but after I injected I thought "Wait, did I just do 75 or 100?". Well I will see by my ultrasound today if I did any damage. :(

Sunshine24, hope it ends up working out for you. If not, I know for me personally, I will move on to IVF next year if this 3rd one doesn't work for me.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Lyghtning said:


> Feeling gutted. DP's seman sample came back and has decreased motility.
> This means we may not be able to use frozen semen for IUI, only fresh. But he works away, which is the main reason we started this process in the first place.
> 
> He has to go for another test when he gets back Tuesday in the hopes we will get a better result.
> 
> I'm CD 12 today, normally ovulate CD17 which was going to work out perfect for our last chance to concieve naturally as he will be home then. Last cycle ended up being CD36.
> OPK is negative but CM suggests I may ovulate early, as in any day.
> 
> Getting myself so worked up over all this, just feeling like crying. No where to vent but here as no one except my mum knows we are doing this. Thanks for listening x

Thinking good thoughts for you Lyghtning. I know what you mean about the venting part, mine and my husbands family just don't understand the emotional toll going through this process does to you. Until I found this website I would just vent to my husband. We both feel lonely going through this. Just know we are here for you.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a bit so I thought I would weigh in with my story as well.
> 
> Had my 3rd IUI almost 2 weeks ago ( triggered on the 15th, had back to back--16th AM and then 17th AM. ) At least 3 follies and tons of good swimmers both times. I was on injectibles ( GONAL ) this cycle and the one before, first IUI was with Clomid.
> 
> I took a HPT this AM ( 13 dpo ) and it was :bfn:
> 
> My blood test is tomorrow morning at the doctor but I am already thinking it will not be good news.
> 
> I thought this would work after three tries, but I feel it was not successful.
> 
> I'm 31, DH 39. No other children, tyring for about a year on our own before we sought help of this RE ( who I love ). We're both really healthy, in shape, and are "unexplained"
> 
> Anyway, what would you do next if this doesn't work? Lap surgery? Another IUI? Ivf? I'm at a loss ( and also scared of what a LAP actually is/does )
> 
> Good luck to all of you for a :bfp: soon!!!

Sunshine24 I feel for you. Talk to your RE and see what he/she feels should be the next step.


----------



## Bma11

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a bit so I thought I would weigh in with my story as well.
> 
> Had my 3rd IUI almost 2 weeks ago ( triggered on the 15th, had back to back--16th AM and then 17th AM. ) At least 3 follies and tons of good swimmers both times. I was on injectibles ( GONAL ) this cycle and the one before, first IUI was with Clomid.
> 
> I took a HPT this AM ( 13 dpo ) and it was :bfn:
> 
> My blood test is tomorrow morning at the doctor but I am already thinking it will not be good news.
> 
> I thought this would work after three tries, but I feel it was not successful.
> 
> I'm 31, DH 39. No other children, tyring for about a year on our own before we sought help of this RE ( who I love ). We're both really healthy, in shape, and are "unexplained"
> 
> Anyway, what would you do next if this doesn't work? Lap surgery? Another IUI? Ivf? I'm at a loss ( and also scared of what a LAP actually is/does )
> 
> Good luck to all of you for a :bfp: soon!!!


Don't give up hope for BFP just yet. Every body is different. My cousin tested early and it was negative and she was actually pregnant. 

As for me, I'm only 26. Been trying for over a year. This is my third IUI. If this doesn't work, I'm taking a break, and saving money for IVF. In my case I've already spent about $5400. Which is halfway there for ivf. So, I just can't imagine spending 5400 more when I could just move on to ivf.


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> I am worried. I think I accidentally gave myself 125iu's of Puregon last night instead of 100iu. I used the last 25iu's in one vile and then I put the 2nd vile in and meant to click the dial to 75 but after I injected I thought "Wait, did I just do 75 or 100?". Well I will see by my ultrasound today if I did any damage. :(
> 
> Sunshine24, hope it ends up working out for you. If not, I know for me personally, I will move on to IVF next year if this 3rd one doesn't work for me.

Don't you go in today? Let us know what they say. It seems like you should be triggering pretty soon, so hopefully 25 ius more wouldn't do too much harm, hopefully give those eggs a boost! I know I was nervous about triggering when not all of my eggs were 18-22mm. One was at 16 yesterday, the rest were at 13,14...... But hopefully they grew from 8am yesterday to today!


----------



## Bma11

I'm sitting here in the room, lying down for 10 minutes. To me, this is my time, I'm getting prego! We heard a cricket chirp and nurse said its good luck .. Haha ill take it! And she said the catheter went in smooth and everything. :) I'm hopeful. They put 41 million sperm and it had a motility of 74%. Go in tomorrow and then the dreaded two week wait. Going to try and not go crazy as I said before!!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Bma11 said:


> I'm sitting here in the room, lying down for 10 minutes. To me, this is my time, I'm getting prego! We heard a cricket chirp and nurse said its good luck .. Haha ill take it! And she said the catheter went in smooth and everything. :) I'm hopeful. They put 41 million sperm and it had a motility of 74%. Go in tomorrow and then the dreaded two week wait. Going to try and not go crazy as I said before!!

Lots of Babydust coming your way Bma11. I am almost halfway through my 2ww, doing lots to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a bit so I thought I would weigh in with my story as well.
> 
> Had my 3rd IUI almost 2 weeks ago ( triggered on the 15th, had back to back--16th AM and then 17th AM. ) At least 3 follies and tons of good swimmers both times. I was on injectibles ( GONAL ) this cycle and the one before, first IUI was with Clomid.
> 
> I took a HPT this AM ( 13 dpo ) and it was :bfn:
> 
> My blood test is tomorrow morning at the doctor but I am already thinking it will not be good news.
> 
> I thought this would work after three tries, but I feel it was not successful.
> 
> I'm 31, DH 39. No other children, tyring for about a year on our own before we sought help of this RE ( who I love ). We're both really healthy, in shape, and are "unexplained"
> 
> Anyway, what would you do next if this doesn't work? Lap surgery? Another IUI? Ivf? I'm at a loss ( and also scared of what a LAP actually is/does )
> 
> Good luck to all of you for a :bfp: soon!!!

Best of luck, your not out yet! I did hpt 14dpo with my second Dd and it was bfn. In uk they don't do HCG routinely so I had t await AF. When she didn't show 16dpo, I tested again and got a faint positive and all went well! Sending loads of :dust: your way


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> I'm sitting here in the room, lying down for 10 minutes. To me, this is my time, I'm getting prego! We heard a cricket chirp and nurse said its good luck .. Haha ill take it! And she said the catheter went in smooth and everything. :) I'm hopeful. They put 41 million sperm and it had a motility of 74%. Go in tomorrow and then the dreaded two week wait. Going to try and not go crazy as I said before!!

Fx'd crossed for you :dust:


----------



## anmlz86

Previous IUI-ers, after the sample is placed do doctors typically request you take the day easy, like stay home, or is it safe to go back to work? If all goes well I have an IUI next Friday and I'm just trying to get my feelers out there on whether I should just have my boss plan on me not coming in. I'm pretty much on my feet all day at work. Thanks so much! Hope everything is going uber awesome for everyone!


----------



## typeA TTC

I am wondering the same thing. I have heard it both ways. But I think I will take it easy for the rest of the day and not stress when I have mine. Interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## Bma11

anmlz86 said:


> Previous IUI-ers, after the sample is placed do doctors typically request you take the day easy, like stay home, or is it safe to go back to work? If all goes well I have an IUI next Friday and I'm just trying to get my feelers out there on whether I should just have my boss plan on me not coming in. I'm pretty much on my feet all day at work. Thanks so much! Hope everything is going uber awesome for everyone!

Everytime I've done mine, they have me stay for 10 mins to lay down. Then they tell me there are no restrictions. Obviously take it easy, but go to work @ daily life is fine. Exercise.... Obviously not.

I will say this: last two cycles I only had 1 egg so I never felt a thing. This time I have 2-3 and I swear this time I feel heavy, it does not hurt at all but I feel like I should be walking really lightly . LOL I know the symptoms after IUI can be bloating and fullness and I certainly have the fullness, and did not the last 4 iui's ( we do IUI back to back)


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11 said:


> I'm sitting here in the room, lying down for 10 minutes. To me, this is my time, I'm getting prego! We heard a cricket chirp and nurse said its good luck .. Haha ill take it! And she said the catheter went in smooth and everything. :) I'm hopeful. They put 41 million sperm and it had a motility of 74%. Go in tomorrow and then the dreaded two week wait. Going to try and not go crazy as I said before!!

I am sooo excited for you!!!

:dust: to you!!!

How many follicles do you have and what are their sizes?


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in the room, lying down for 10 minutes. To me, this is my time, I'm getting prego! We heard a cricket chirp and nurse said its good luck .. Haha ill take it! And she said the catheter went in smooth and everything. :) I'm hopeful. They put 41 million sperm and it had a motility of 74%. Go in tomorrow and then the dreaded two week wait. Going to try and not go crazy as I said before!!
> 
> I am sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> :dust: to you!!!
> 
> How many follicles do you have and what are their sizes?Click to expand...

Thank you!!!

As of yesterday at 8 am I had a 16,13,14,12 and some other small ones she said I would most likely not ovulate with. And to what they have told me before they grow about 2mm a day! I triggered yesterday around 2:30pm!!


----------



## Pookabear

Woohoo bma fingers crossed that it is working up a BFP as we speak!! Very excited for you!! Mrs.T I also hope everything is lovely for you as well and of course same with all the rest of you wonderful ladies..
I am on cd 11and anxiously awaiting O so we can get a smiley opk and head in for my IUI.I. hope hubs had a great count and those swimmers anxiously await that egg and snuggle right in LOL


----------



## Mrs. T

CD13 update - my three follicles are now 21, 17 & 15mm. My estrogen is 1166. No LH surge. I am pretty shocked they didn't make me trigger tonight but I am also happy because I work tomorrow. I go back for one more U/S and B/W tomorrow and then I will probably trigger tomorrow night and do my IUIs on Saturday & Sunday, which will be perfect because I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and I typically feel like crap the day of an IUI for some reason so I can just sleep all day.

With these injectables, regular blood work and now the trigger coming up I feel like a human pin cushion!


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> CD13 update - my three follicles are now 21, 17 & 15mm. My estrogen is 1166. No LH surge. I am pretty shocked they didn't make me trigger tonight but I am also happy because I work tomorrow. I go back for one more U/S and B/W tomorrow and then I will probably trigger tomorrow night and do my IUIs on Saturday & Sunday, which will be perfect because I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and I typically feel like crap the day of an IUI for some reason so I can just sleep all day.
> 
> With these injectables, regular blood work and now the trigger coming up I feel like a human pin cushion!

Oh my gosh! That's awesome. I've come to the conclusion that I am much better off trusting the nurses and RE. I do much better that way. Keep us updated! 
What did they say about you possibly giving yourself 125ius instead of 100??


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies,

First off, good luck to each of you on your up coming IUIs... :hugs: Next, I just found out today that in order for hubby and I to conceive, we have to have IUI or IVF. I notice you all seem to be on some kind of meds- clomid and such. My Dr. did bloodwork and I ovulate and have normal levels in all regards. Hubby is the one with the low count, so is that why I'm not on meds? Should I be asking to go on something in order to up my chances of success with the IUI next month?? 

Please let me know what you think as I am new to this..

Again, sending you health, luck, and :dust:


----------



## Bma11

hmommy219 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First off, good luck to each of you on your up coming IUIs... :hugs: Next, I just found out today that in order for hubby and I to conceive, we have to have IUI or IVF. I notice you all seem to be on some kind of meds- clomid and such. My Dr. did bloodwork and I ovulate and have normal levels in all regards. Hubby is the one with the low count, so is that why I'm not on meds? Should I be asking to go on something in order to up my chances of success with the IUI next month??
> 
> Please let me know what you think as I am new to this..
> 
> Again, sending you health, luck, and :dust:

Okay, I'm fairly new to all this as well. I'm the one with the infertility not my hubby. With that being said we normally only produce one egg each month. If you were to get on some meds (injectables) then you'd have more eggs for the sperm to get into and fertilize. 

Like I said I'm the one with infertility so, I hop what I said was true and I'm no just throwing crap out there!! :) 
Good luck to u!


----------



## hmommy219

Bma11 said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> First off, good luck to each of you on your up coming IUIs... :hugs: Next, I just found out today that in order for hubby and I to conceive, we have to have IUI or IVF. I notice you all seem to be on some kind of meds- clomid and such. My Dr. did bloodwork and I ovulate and have normal levels in all regards. Hubby is the one with the low count, so is that why I'm not on meds? Should I be asking to go on something in order to up my chances of success with the IUI next month??
> 
> Please let me know what you think as I am new to this..
> 
> Again, sending you health, luck, and :dust:
> 
> Okay, I'm fairly new to all this as well. I'm the one with the infertility not my hubby. With that being said we normally only produce one egg each month. If you were to get on some meds (injectables) then you'd have more eggs for the sperm to get into and fertilize.
> 
> Like I said I'm the one with infertility so, I hop what I said was true and I'm no just throwing crap out there!! :)
> Good luck to u!Click to expand...

Oh, that makes perfect sense. I guess maybe when I go for my pre-consult this issue may come up now. I think I'd like to ask for Clomid! Some people say you have to look out though b/c you may have twins, but I think that would be GREAT so I won't have to go through this again! lol.. Thanks so much, and good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11 said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> CD13 update - my three follicles are now 21, 17 & 15mm. My estrogen is 1166. No LH surge. I am pretty shocked they didn't make me trigger tonight but I am also happy because I work tomorrow. I go back for one more U/S and B/W tomorrow and then I will probably trigger tomorrow night and do my IUIs on Saturday & Sunday, which will be perfect because I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and I typically feel like crap the day of an IUI for some reason so I can just sleep all day.
> 
> With these injectables, regular blood work and now the trigger coming up I feel like a human pin cushion!
> 
> Oh my gosh! That's awesome. I've come to the conclusion that I am much better off trusting the nurses and RE. I do much better that way. Keep us updated!
> What did they say about you possibly giving yourself 125ius instead of 100??Click to expand...

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you. The nurse said it was no biggie! She said if it's later on it is not as big of a deal as if I had done it at the start of my cycle. I didn't ask her why. I was just relieved that it didn't hurt anything.


----------



## Bma11

hmommy219 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> First off, good luck to each of you on your up coming IUIs... :hugs: Next, I just found out today that in order for hubby and I to conceive, we have to have IUI or IVF. I notice you all seem to be on some kind of meds- clomid and such. My Dr. did bloodwork and I ovulate and have normal levels in all regards. Hubby is the one with the low count, so is that why I'm not on meds? Should I be asking to go on something in order to up my chances of success with the IUI next month??
> 
> Please let me know what you think as I am new to this..
> 
> Again, sending you health, luck, and :dust:
> 
> Okay, I'm fairly new to all this as well. I'm the one with the infertility not my hubby. With that being said we normally only produce one egg each month. If you were to get on some meds (injectables) then you'd have more eggs for the sperm to get into and fertilize.
> 
> Like I said I'm the one with infertility so, I hop what I said was true and I'm no just throwing crap out there!! :)
> Good luck to u!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes perfect sense. I guess maybe when I go for my pre-consult this issue may come up now. I think I'd like to ask for Clomid! Some people say you have to look out though b/c you may have twins, but I think that would be GREAT so I won't have to go through this again! lol.. Thanks so much, and good luck to you :hugs:Click to expand...


On that note my RE really didn't want me to start with clomid. It has a low success rate. And I only ever produced one egg and a good egg, but with these injectables I had at least 3 good ones!!!! I just wish I would have gone straight to injectables, but you have to see what your RE says. And do what is best for you!!! Thank you! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Pookabear

hi Hmommy! My hubs also has a low SA and they didn't perscribe me any meds either..although, it is likely a better chance with meds but my FS said that in my case he didn't think it would change things too much and suggested two natural iui's...now in my previous marriage where I had issues and my ex didn't he did give me clomid and trigger

Btw anyone on cd 11 and o late?? I am thinking I will O sometime late next week just wondered if anyone wanted to be cycle buddies?


----------



## Bma11

Whoop whoop! Second IUI stats 40 million sperm at 86 % motility. The motility went up from yesterday. I hope my body works with me. It stinks being the one with issues!! But I'm so positive. I feel different this time. But like I've said, it's probably because I have more eggs than usual. Okay... On to the two week wait. 

Mrs. T..... Let me know what's up with you as I'm excited for you!

Good luck to all you ladies!!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ those numbers sound great! I'm praying that this IUI works out well for you and your SO. 

As for me I'm finally on CD2 :happydance: I called and scheduled my cd3 ultrasound for tomorrow morning. Thing is... my period is SUPER SUPER SUPER light. I don't know if its the Lupron or what. But it's not getting red and its not heavy or close to medium LOL But I know its my period because its lining you know? Its not spotting. But it almost feels like it. 

Any one have this problem?


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ those numbers sound great! I'm praying that this IUI works out well for you and your SO.
> 
> As for me I'm finally on CD2 :happydance: I called and scheduled my cd3 ultrasound for tomorrow morning. Thing is... my period is SUPER SUPER SUPER light. I don't know if its the Lupron or what. But it's not getting red and its not heavy or close to medium LOL But I know its my period because its lining you know? Its not spotting. But it almost feels like it.
> 
> Any one have this problem?

Yay!!! Good luck with everything. I don't know anything about Lupron or what it can do. Maybe google could help??


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ How did you feel about the Bravelle? Did it sting? And what cycle day did you go in for your first IUI? 

I'm hoping that my IUI is on or a day before cd14 for me. This way I can test on Christmas Eve LOL OMG it's the POAS inside of me. But what sucks is that I'm triggering this cycle so I'm gonna have to buy cheap test so I can test out the trigger.


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ How did you feel about the Bravelle? Did it sting? And what cycle day did you go in for your first IUI?
> 
> I'm hoping that my IUI is on or a day before cd14 for me. This way I can test on Christmas Eve LOL OMG it's the POAS inside of me. But what sucks is that I'm triggering this cycle so I'm gonna have to buy cheap test so I can test out the trigger.

The bravelle wasn't too bad at all. It did feel like a little pinch, but it was over before I knew it. You have nothing to worry about! 
I went in in cycle day 14 (yesterday) for first IUI. 

I've never tested out the trigger. Just about three days before I go in for blood preg test I start testing. Always negative. 

I hope you get bfp for christmas. I test the day my hubby goes to pick up my step kids & a day before our Xmas party we are hosting. If its negative I'm getting drunk!!!! But it's going to be positive!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Grneydmassgal said:


> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.

Oops that should say any advise would be helpful.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> BMA ~ How did you feel about the Bravelle? Did it sting? And what cycle day did you go in for your first IUI?
> 
> I'm hoping that my IUI is on or a day before cd14 for me. This way I can test on Christmas Eve LOL OMG it's the POAS inside of me. But what sucks is that I'm triggering this cycle so I'm gonna have to buy cheap test so I can test out the trigger.
> 
> The bravelle wasn't too bad at all. It did feel like a little pinch, but it was over before I knew it. You have nothing to worry about!
> I went in in cycle day 14 (yesterday) for first IUI.
> 
> I've never tested out the trigger. Just about three days before I go in for blood preg test I start testing. Always negative.
> 
> I hope you get bfp for christmas. I test the day my hubby goes to pick up my step kids & a day before our Xmas party we are hosting. If its negative I'm getting drunk!!!! But it's going to be positive!Click to expand...

Well if mine is negative I'm getting drunk on Christmas! LOL


----------



## augustluvers

Grneydmassgal said:


> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.

I have had 3 triggers before... the trigger shot is a shot of pregnancy hormone, with that said I had many pregnancy symptoms the days after the shot. It is said that 10,000units of the trigger shot takes 10 days to flush out of your system. 1000 units flushing a day. They say now to test until 14 days after the shot but I never can hold out that long.


----------



## Bma11

Grneydmassgal said:


> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.

I read a lot on these forums that people test out the shot. I don't know for sure why. Do you have an appointment to get your blood drawn for a preg test ? 
That's what I have to do. I assume they test out the trigger and then they will know for sure when it turns positive that it isn't the shot, that they are prego!!!! So, I'd do it if it weren't for me having to get blood test. You know? 

Every time I've done my trigger with IUI, I've never felt anything after. Nothing after the IUI. This time, I do feel twinges & fullness, it's totally different this time. (Did 2nd IUI) today. And I hate to say that I feel things more this time & get too excited. But it is true. Plus I'm normally nauseous around ovulation, but it's never as noticeable as it has been these past two days. But it could be all these hormones in me and what not. 

Hope I kinda answered or gave you advise! Lol


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.
> 
> I have had 3 triggers before... the trigger shot is a shot of pregnancy hormone, with that said I had many pregnancy symptoms the days after the shot. It is said that 10,000units of the trigger shot takes 10 days to flush out of your system. 1000 units flushing a day. They say now to test until 14 days after the shot but I never can hold out that long.Click to expand...

Makes sense. 
I've never had symptoms. The first time I did IUI the days I took endometrin , my boobs hurt something awful and that was it. And test was always negative at day 11 & that would be day 13 after ovidrel. It's crazy how symptoms vary. Makes me think everything is a symptom!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Grneydmassgal

augustluvers said:


> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.
> 
> I have had 3 triggers before... the trigger shot is a shot of pregnancy hormone, with that said I had many pregnancy symptoms the days after the shot. It is said that 10,000units of the trigger shot takes 10 days to flush out of your system. 1000 units flushing a day. They say now to test until 14 days after the shot but I never can hold out that long.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your advise. I go in for Bloodwork on Friday Dec 7th, so I will try and occupy my mind and wait til then.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Bma11 said:


> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.
> 
> I read a lot on these forums that people test out the shot. I don't know for sure why. Do you have an appointment to get your blood drawn for a preg test ?
> That's what I have to do. I assume they test out the trigger and then they will know for sure when it turns positive that it isn't the shot, that they are prego!!!! So, I'd do it if it weren't for me having to get blood test. You know?
> 
> Every time I've done my trigger with IUI, I've never felt anything after. Nothing after the IUI. This time, I do feel twinges & fullness, it's totally different this time. (Did 2nd IUI) today. And I hate to say that I feel things more this time & get too excited. But it is true. Plus I'm normally nauseous around ovulation, but it's never as noticeable as it has been these past two days. But it could be all these hormones in me and what not.
> 
> Hope I kinda answered or gave you advise! LolClick to expand...

You did, I go in for bloodwork on Friday Dec 7th. I will try to occupy my mind with other things but I know it is going to be difficult to do.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> I am now at 7 days past tigger, my first question is should I be buying some cheap HPT and checking to see if the Ovidrel has left? Second question is this could either be a side effect or maybe it took but since yesterday I have been feeling almost a pulling like feeling in my lower stomach and twinges. I don't want to get my hopes up only because after 4 1/2 years and numerous Negative HPT's. Does anyone have any words of advise for me. I haven't said anything to DH, don't want to get his hopes up either. This is my first time doing the Trigger shot so nay advise would be helpful.
> 
> I have had 3 triggers before... the trigger shot is a shot of pregnancy hormone, with that said I had many pregnancy symptoms the days after the shot. It is said that 10,000units of the trigger shot takes 10 days to flush out of your system. 1000 units flushing a day. They say now to test until 14 days after the shot but I never can hold out that long.Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense.
> I've never had symptoms. The first time I did IUI the days I took endometrin , my boobs hurt something awful and that was it. And test was always negative at day 11 & that would be day 13 after ovidrel. It's crazy how symptoms vary. Makes me think everything is a symptom!!! AhhhhhhClick to expand...

Yes this such an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

BMA11 keeping my finger crossed for you that you get your BFP!!


----------



## Pookabear

Same here bma!!! Fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is a sign for you and you bet that bfp!! Grn I am wishing the best for you too your right its def. An emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Bma11

Grneydmassgal said:


> BMA11 keeping my finger crossed for you that you get your BFP!!

Thanks to both of you! 
& grney-- will be praying for yours as well! One week!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

CD14 update - the two main follicles are now 22&18mm and the third is still 15mm (all on my left ovary). The U/S tech mentioned there is one over 10mm in my right ovary but it's too small to make a difference. My lining is 13nm and my estrogen is 2147.

I trigger tonight! My first IUI is at 9am on Saturday (12 hrs after trigger) and second IUI is on Sunday (36 hrs after trigger).

Wish me luck and I am doing the same for all of you. :)


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> CD14 update - the two main follicles are now 22&18mm and the third is still 15mm (all on my left ovary). The U/S tech mentioned there is one over 10mm in my right ovary but it's too small to make a difference. My lining is 13nm and my estrogen is 2147.
> 
> I trigger tonight! My first IUI is at 9am on Saturday (12 hrs after trigger) and second IUI is on Sunday (36 hrs after trigger).
> 
> Wish me luck and I am doing the same for all of you. :)

HOW EXCITING!!! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Conceive81

Mrs. T said:


> CD14 update - the two main follicles are now 22&18mm and the third is still 15mm (all on my left ovary). The U/S tech mentioned there is one over 10mm in my right ovary but it's too small to make a difference. My lining is 13nm and my estrogen is 2147.
> 
> I trigger tonight! My first IUI is at 9am on Saturday (12 hrs after trigger) and second IUI is on Sunday (36 hrs after trigger).
> 
> Wish me luck and I am doing the same for all of you. :)

OOOH, great news! Please keep us updated. Saying a prayer for you!


----------



## lady luck12

augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ How did you feel about the Bravelle? Did it sting? And what cycle day did you go in for your first IUI?
> 
> I'm hoping that my IUI is on or a day before cd14 for me. This way I can test on Christmas Eve LOL OMG it's the POAS inside of me. But what sucks is that I'm triggering this cycle so I'm gonna have to buy cheap test so I can test out the trigger.

Same here hun, hoping it's a good sign testing on Christmas Eve. Would be all I want this Christmas xxxx


----------



## lady luck12

Good luck Mrs T
How's everyone doing today ?
My stomach is full of bruises from the injections, just hope I'm doing them right.
Hope everyone is having a good wkend xxxx


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck Mrs T, I hope you get your Christmas wish


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hello! 

I was wondering if I could jump into this discussion?

DH and I are going to have IUI #3 tomorrow morning. I have a blocked right tube and I've got a good one growing on the left (20mm). I triggered last night. 

I feel the same as many of you have said...this is my only thing that I really want for Christmas. If this time works, I will be very happy. 

:dust: and fx for everyone!


----------



## anmlz86

Hi KerryB!

Good luck to everyone getting their IUI this weekend! FX'd and lots of hoping you all get your BFP in time for Christmas :)

Just took my last dose of Femara yesterday, now waiting for Wednesday for my U/S to tell us whether I get to get triggered and proceed with the IUI. This is so exciting, yet daunting with all the waiting. Happy thoughts to everyone!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome Kerryb2001! Much :dust: to you. We'll be in our TWW together. :)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

lady luck12 said:


> Good luck Mrs T
> How's everyone doing today ?
> My stomach is full of bruises from the injections, just hope I'm doing them right.
> Hope everyone is having a good wkend xxxx

Thank you and yeah my stomach looks the same!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey lovely ladies!!!

I woke up with MAJOR cramps and full on AF... But I've been shedding my lining or two whole days so I'm still cd3 today. I can't even move from the cramps and I did take Midol. I feel bloated like a house and down right disgusting! I just want to curl up in bed an stay there :haha: 

I'm on my way into the fertility center now for my cd3 ultrasound... I'm a bit nervous as I'm really heavy with AF :shrug: 

As for the bruises on your bellies... I've been doing my lupron shots on my thighs and I only have two bruises both in spots where I hit a vein. But I didn't realize I hit a vein until after the bruises showed up. I don't know about you girls but my husband actually sits in the bathroom with me while I do my shots every morning. He says that he doesn't want to miss a bit of this journey and its the least he can do since I'm the only getting poked every day lol 

Hope you are all doing well! Talk to you all when I get out of my appointment :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

1st IUI down! I am now going to lay the day away. I feel great too. Usually afterwards I feel like hell but I think I don't this time because he didn't need to hold my cervix open with some tool he uses. It was nice and open already. Much easier this time around. Also he let me lay there for 10 minutes afterwards. Last time I was rushed out because he ran in from the hospital in his scrubs and had to get back.


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Hey lovely ladies!!!
> 
> I woke up with MAJOR cramps and full on AF... But I've been shedding my lining or two whole days so I'm still cd3 today. I can't even move from the cramps and I did take Midol. I feel bloated like a house and down right disgusting! I just want to curl up in bed an stay there :haha:
> 
> I'm on my way into the fertility center now for my cd3 ultrasound... I'm a bit nervous as I'm really heavy with AF :shrug:
> 
> As for the bruises on your bellies... I've been doing my lupron shots on my thighs and I only have two bruises both in spots where I hit a vein. But I didn't realize I hit a vein until after the bruises showed up. I don't know about you girls but my husband actually sits in the bathroom with me while I do my shots every morning. He says that he doesn't want to miss a bit of this journey and its the least he can do since I'm the only getting poked every day lol
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Talk to you all when I get out of my appointment :hugs:

You know, my period ha always been so bearable. Like the first day it's just a dull feeling with maybe one cramp. Since doing these treatments, it has been do much worse. My last period, I would be walking and get a cramp and have to like stop what I was doing and just let it pass, not to mention getting short of breath. WHEWW, and that was the first two days. But when I went for ultrasound, I didn't have any cysts! 
Good luck today, hope you get to feeling better!

Your husband sounds amazing. I think mine is still in a phase of he just doesn't understand why it's this difficult ( he has 2 kids, & said each time they said let's try, they got pregnant that time--must be nice). But he stood there with me a couple times, he gets a little queasy! Haha. He has kept me from being overly depressed. Like he isn't pressuring me or getting upset which really helps because I'm the one with issues. I think if he was to be upset at the bfn's then I would feel a ton more pressure. He's 41..... Still not a big deal but a tiny bit. 

Good luck with y'all's iui's! Saying a prayer for y'all. :dust: :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs. T said:


> 1st IUI down! I am now going to lay the day away. I feel great too. Usually afterwards I feel like hell but I think I don't this time because he didn't need to hold my cervix open with some tool he uses. It was nice and open already. Much easier this time around. Also he let me lay there for 10 minutes afterwards. Last time I was rushed out because he ran in from the hospital in his scrubs and had to get back.

Yay!!! First iui down for you :happydance: try to relax and enjoy this time :hugs: 

When I had iui's done last year they made lay there for 10 minutes and then I was free to go.


----------



## Bma11

So, who is going to be symptom spotting publicly on this forum or another thread? I'm debating on if I want to do that or not. I feel like everytime I feel something and say it aloud, when my test comes back negative I feel even more sad and dumb......


----------



## Mrs. T

I am a crazy symptom spotter (not always publicly) and I am a major POASaholic!!! I am one of those ppl that like to test out the trigger. Buuuut..... I am going to try my absolute best to control myself and not do that this round. We'll see. hehehehe


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> I am a crazy symptom spotter (not always publicly) and I am a major POASaholic!!! I am one of those ppl that like to test out the trigger. Buuuut..... I am going to try my absolute best to control myself and not do that this round. We'll see. hehehehe

Haha! I'm going to try not to as well. I'm already having symptoms but I know it's from ovidrel. :/


----------



## ttcbaby117

typea - I am will be on Femara cd3-7 and gonal F cd 8-10...hopefully trigger on cd11 and then B2B IUIs cd 12 and 13....that is providing that all goes as planned

anm - I had 3 follies and right after my second IUI I had horrible cramping. I was did have to lay down and relax for that day but was back to my normal schedule the next day.

bma- woohoo those numbers are wonderful!

grn - dont trust the pre bfp signs....These drugs mimick them so bad...it is a horrible thing to feel so much and get the bfn...so dont listen to your body..LOL....sorry I did that so many times and it just made me batty...I would like to save you that problem.

Mrs t -woohoo congrats hun....so happy you feel good!

welcome to all of the newbies....I really do hope we enjoy this cycle together and get our BFP's

afm - I have been mia the last few days bc I had the flu....ugh! Thankfully I feel better now...so I am back at cheering all of you on!


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> typea - I am will be on Femara cd3-7 and gonal F cd 8-10...hopefully trigger on cd11 and then B2B IUIs cd 12 and 13....that is providing that all goes as planned
> 
> anm - I had 3 follies and right after my second IUI I had horrible cramping. I was did have to lay down and relax for that day but was back to my normal schedule the next day.
> 
> bma- woohoo those numbers are wonderful!
> 
> grn - dont trust the pre bfp signs....These drugs mimick them so bad...it is a horrible thing to feel so much and get the bfn...so dont listen to your body..LOL....sorry I did that so many times and it just made me batty...I would like to save you that problem.
> 
> Mrs t -woohoo congrats hun....so happy you feel good!
> 
> welcome to all of the newbies....I really do hope we enjoy this cycle together and get our BFP's
> 
> afm - I have been mia the last few days bc I had the flu....ugh! Thankfully I feel better now...so I am back at cheering all of you on!


When are you due to take a pregnancy test? I'm getting my hopes up for you. I have a friend who thought she had the flu but was still coming to work and that's when the whole swine flu was so new and scary. We all told her to leave and go to the doctor and she was actually pregnant. She was the girl who was always told she would never have kids by her doctor. Like I said, getting my hopes up for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

bma - thank you for the hopes.....It is nice for someone to hope for me. I will test next week friday because I would like ot have some wine next friday night at a xmas party....that is if AF doesnt come before then. I am 6 dpo today so still a way to go...if I was pg I dont think I would be showing flu symptoms at 4 dpo which is when they started and finised at 5 dpo...dont you think that it to early?


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> bma - thank you for the hopes.....It is nice for someone to hope for me. I will test next week friday because I would like ot have some wine next friday night at a xmas party....that is if AF doesnt come before then. I am 6 dpo today so still a way to go...if I was pg I dont think I would be showing flu symptoms at 4 dpo which is when they started and finised at 5 dpo...dont you think that it to early?

I would think yes it would be too early. But you never know. If I see my co worker again today I will ask her how far along she was when that happened to her!


----------



## Bma11

So, I just saw her and she said she was probably 2 weeks when she had those flu like symptoms because a week later she went to dr and they did a blood pregnancy test. She said she was sick before that too, like sinus. So you never know..... I just know that se had flu like symptoms and that is not unheard of symptom for pregnancy!!


----------



## Mrs. T

I thought I would pipe in with my experience as well. I am not trying to give false hope at all but the cycle that I got my BFP, I got a stuffy nose and felt like I had a head cold coming on at 4piui. I kept a journal for both cycles and I just looked at it. I didn't get that on my cycle for my BFN.

But keep in mind that everybody (and every pregnancy) is different. I'm keeping my fx for you!!!

:dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma & Mrs. T - I'm a poas addict! I just ordered new cheap test from amazon :blush: I'm also a huge symptom spotter but I know that trigger shot will cause lots of false symptoms the first couple data after triggering. I'm not sure if I'm going to test my trigger out or not. 

Ttcbaby- so glad to have you back and already at 6dpo!!! How exciting!!! I can't wait to see how you progress thorough out the following days to come :hugs: praying you get that :bfp: 

Afm- my baseline appointment went amazing! I'm so used to getting bad news and I usually leave feeling really down and discouraged but yesterday was the complete opposite! I had no cyst! :happydance: The bcp & the lupron did they're job in suppressing my ovaries so I had very little follicles to count in each ovary. They did b/w and called me yesterday afternoon with new dosage instructions. Today I start taking only 5 units of lupron in the morning and 150 units of bravelle in the evening. They didn't give a time. What time did you ladies take yours? I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Bma & Mrs. T - I'm a poas addict! I just ordered new cheap test from amazon :blush: I'm also a huge symptom spotter but I know that trigger shot will cause lots of false symptoms the first couple data after triggering. I'm not sure if I'm going to test my trigger out or not.
> 
> Ttcbaby- so glad to have you back and already at 6dpo!!! How exciting!!! I can't wait to see how you progress thorough out the following days to come :hugs: praying you get that :bfp:
> 
> Afm- my baseline appointment went amazing! I'm so used to getting bad news and I usually leave feeling really down and discouraged but yesterday was the complete opposite! I had no cyst! :happydance: The bcp & the lupron did they're job in suppressing my ovaries so I had very little follicles to count in each ovary. They did b/w and called me yesterday afternoon with new dosage instructions. Today I start taking only 5 units of lupron in the morning and 150 units of bravelle in the evening. They didn't give a time. What time did you ladies take yours? I'm so excited!!!!


Haha! I only test 3 days before blood test. It is hard to wait, but feeling disappointed everyday is worse! 

So, I took my bravelle at 9:15 every night. I knew I'd be home at that time every night. Also, my nurse told me to do it after 6 just in case they have a busy day and can't call me until 5:30 and tell me to up or down the dosage of bravelle. You should be excited, good luck and :dust: 

Okay!!!!! So the days after this IUI is so different. I hope it is all okay. Just as an example when I sit down it hurts, like all up in my uterus area. Has anyone had the same experience???


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone! Can I jump in? This month will be my first IUI, so I'm trying to keep low expectations, but maybe, just maybe, it will work the first time???

I had a lap about 2.5 weeks ago to remove endo and to check on my tubes, because the HSG showed one might be blocked. BUT I got lucky and the lap showed both open!!

At this point just waiting for AF to show so I can get going on the IUI prep. I starting spotting this morning so it looks like the :witch: will be here tomorrow :happydance: and the IUI will fall around Dec 17.

I'm not sure which meds I'll be doing, but I have a feeling it will be femara. Also don't know if I'll be triggering. I have two different RE's - it's kindof a long story but due to health insurance idiocy. One RE took care of all my testing and did the lap. We're seeing the other RE starting this cycle, after an initial consultation months ago.

Anyways I was told to call the RE's the first day of full flow and the nurse will take care of everything and that I would not be seeing the doctor at all. Is this normal?

To all the ladies already in the 2ww, fx'd for you and looking forward to some BFP's!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck to you GreenOrchid! I also did Femara and trigger my first IUI and it worked! Unfortunately I had a mc but your first try can work.

And it is totally normal to just deal with the nurse for everything. I call her and report my cd1 and she instructs me from there. I only see my doctor for the procedure.

Fx for you too. :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mrs. T said:


> Good luck to you GreenOrchid! I also did Femara and trigger my first IUI and it worked! Unfortunately I had a mc but your first try can work.
> 
> And it is totally normal to just deal with the nurse for everything. I call her and report my cd1 and she instructs me from there. I only see my doctor for the procedure.
> 
> Fx for you too. :)

Thanks Mrs. T. I hope our first one works too, although if it doesn't that's okay too - our baby will come to us one way or another when the time is right :)

Hopefully I'll be making the cd1 call tomorrow, and thanks for the reassurance about the nurse.

It's been interesting to read through everyone's posts and see all the different meds people are using and to get a feel for how they all work and affect people, in case we do injectables down the road. Thanks to all the ladies on this thread for that!


----------



## Bma11

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi everyone! Can I jump in? This month will be my first IUI, so I'm trying to keep low expectations, but maybe, just maybe, it will work the first time???
> 
> I had a lap about 2.5 weeks ago to remove endo and to check on my tubes, because the HSG showed one might be blocked. BUT I got lucky and the lap showed both open!!
> 
> At this point just waiting for AF to show so I can get going on the IUI prep. I starting spotting this morning so it looks like the :witch: will be here tomorrow :happydance: and the IUI will fall around Dec 17.
> 
> I'm not sure which meds I'll be doing, but I have a feeling it will be femara. Also don't know if I'll be triggering. I have two different RE's - it's kindof a long story but due to health insurance idiocy. One RE took care of all my testing and did the lap. We're seeing the other RE starting this cycle, after an initial consultation months ago.
> 
> Anyways I was told to call the RE's the first day of full flow and the nurse will take care of everything and that I would not be seeing the doctor at all. Is this normal?
> 
> To all the ladies already in the 2ww, fx'd for you and looking forward to some BFP's!!

Good luck. I sure hope it works the first time!! 

It is completely normal to only see the nurse for bloodwork & ultrasounds. In fact this last IUI, the dates fell on days when none of the RE's in the practice were at this specific location and the nurse did both of mine. Only one nurse does them and she has been doing the, for over 20 years. The very first iui my RE & another RE did the IUI. Second time, nurse and another RE. I'm a little annoyed that my RE isn't there to do them, but its a whole practice with locations all over to better help everyone in our situation, so I try not to be selfish. Lol first IUI I was like no nurse, doctors only. Lol after it didn't work, I wasn't too controlling about it.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can I jump in? This month will be my first IUI, so I'm trying to keep low expectations, but maybe, just maybe, it will work the first time???
> 
> I had a lap about 2.5 weeks ago to remove endo and to check on my tubes, because the HSG showed one might be blocked. BUT I got lucky and the lap showed both open!!
> 
> At this point just waiting for AF to show so I can get going on the IUI prep. I starting spotting this morning so it looks like the :witch: will be here tomorrow :happydance: and the IUI will fall around Dec 17.
> 
> I'm not sure which meds I'll be doing, but I have a feeling it will be femara. Also don't know if I'll be triggering. I have two different RE's - it's kindof a long story but due to health insurance idiocy. One RE took care of all my testing and did the lap. We're seeing the other RE starting this cycle, after an initial consultation months ago.
> 
> Anyways I was told to call the RE's the first day of full flow and the nurse will take care of everything and that I would not be seeing the doctor at all. Is this normal?
> 
> To all the ladies already in the 2ww, fx'd for you and looking forward to some BFP's!!
> 
> Good luck. I sure hope it works the first time!!
> 
> It is completely normal to only see the nurse for bloodwork & ultrasounds. In fact this last IUI, the dates fell on days when none of the RE's in the practice were at this specific location and the nurse did both of mine. Only one nurse does them and she has been doing the, for over 20 years. The very first iui my RE & another RE did the IUI. Second time, nurse and another RE. I'm a little annoyed that my RE isn't there to do them, but its a whole practice with locations all over to better help everyone in our situation, so I try not to be selfish. Lol first IUI I was like no nurse, doctors only. Lol after it didn't work, I wasn't too controlling about it.Click to expand...

Lol, you know, sometimes you get better care from nurses anyways!! As long as you have confidence that the RE is doing the right things for you in terms of meds then it should be fine, right? I like your attitude Bma11 !! It's all a crapshoot and in the end we hope the sperm and egg cozy up and make a baby, whether it's our OH or a doctor or nurse making it happen.


----------



## Mrs. T

I do 2 B2B IUIs each cycle.

IUI#1:
Day 1 IUI - Doctor performed
Day 2 IUI - Nurse performed (being guided by doctor)
BFP

IUI#2:
Day 1 IUI - Doctor performed
Day 2 IUI - Doctor performed
BFN

IUI#3:
Day 1 IUI - Doctor performed
Day 2 IUI - Nurse performed (being guided by doctor)
BF?

I am hoping for another BFP! I took it as a good sign she was there today to perform my day 2 IUI like she was in my BFP cycle. DH felt the same.


----------



## Cindylou777

Called in my script for Menopur and Follistim waiting on the witch to show her face.. tick tock tick tock.. time is running out for DH to be home, praying IUI works this month. Nervous seeing as we've never gone this route before and excited and having Faith that this will be our month... BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Had my IUI this morning. DH sperm looked good. Been resting and having a little bit of cramps. Nice to have the weekend day to lounge. Each other time it was on a weekday and I went right to work. 

Bma11 - Going to try not to symptom spot during the TWW. The last couple cycles, I would have things like sore breasts and get excited, but I know it's just the meds, like you said.

Greenorchid- welcome! I'm new here too!

Mrs. T - :dust: TWW buddy!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Cindylou - Sorry, I missed a lot of this thread - is your DH leaving soon? My hubs is in the military and I remember when he was gearing up to deploy and nothing happened the last few months before he left and I was crushed that we lost a whole year of trying. On the other hand, my friend got pregnant 2 months before her hubs deployed and they had been trying for a year. I hope you have an experience like hers!!

KerryB - It's a beautiful Sunday and I'm glad you get to relax. Hope the sperm and eggie are cozying up right now!

Mrs. T - Hope your nurse is your good luck charm!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Kerryb2001, I feel the same about it being a weekend. I was hoping it would happen that way since I have such a hectic job. I am really crampy today too so it's nice to lay down and nap as much as I want. :)

I see you're on your 3rd try as well. Hoping the 3rd time's a charm!

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Bma11

Cindylou777 said:


> Called in my script for Menopur and Follistim waiting on the witch to show her face.. tick tock tick tock.. time is running out for DH to be home, praying IUI works this month. Nervous seeing as we've never gone this route before and excited and having Faith that this will be our month... BABY DUST TO ALL!!!

At your doctors office is it a possibility to have your husband give his sperm and they freeze/store it for you? If mine worked out of town, I'd do that. 
That was an option for me as I was so nervous, when my hubby works days, he leaves at 4:30 am and my appointment is at 8, and I live an hour away(with traffic). So, I thought about doing that. But my RE assured me that putting the cup in my bra until I got to the clinic would be fine. 3.5 hours :}

Kerryb-- sorry if its listed on your signature or you have written this before... BUT, is this your first IUI ever? Let me know how you feel in the days coming. I did IUI Thursday and Friday and its not pain, but I definitely still feel heavy and if I bang my side on the door(to help open) it hurts my uterus! Weirdddddd.... My first and second round was not like this I'm afraid to :sex: lol


----------



## Kerryb2001

[/QUOTE]

Kerryb-- sorry if its listed on your signature or you have written this before... BUT, is this your first IUI ever? Let me know how you feel in the days coming. I did IUI Thursday and Friday and its not pain, but I definitely still feel heavy and if I bang my side on the door(to help open) it hurts my uterus! Weirdddddd.... My first and second round was not like this I'm afraid to :sex: lol[/QUOTE]

Bma- this is my 3rd time through iui. I usually have some cramps and really thought I felt pregnant last cycle, but then AF showed up. I felt bloated as well. I also wonder if I feel things because I'm paying close attention or if I really had symptoms. Hopefully all this means good things are happening in our bodies. 

Also...I'm laughing about keeping the cup in your bra! That's one way to keep it at body temp!


----------



## Bma11

Kerryb-- sorry if its listed on your signature or you have written this before... BUT, is this your first IUI ever? Let me know how you feel in the days coming. I did IUI Thursday and Friday and its not pain, but I definitely still feel heavy and if I bang my side on the door(to help open) it hurts my uterus! Weirdddddd.... My first and second round was not like this I'm afraid to :sex: lol[/QUOTE]

Bma- this is my 3rd time through iui. I usually have some cramps and really thought I felt pregnant last cycle, but then AF showed up. I felt bloated as well. I also wonder if I feel things because I'm paying close attention or if I really had symptoms. Hopefully all this means good things are happening in our bodies. 

Also...I'm laughing about keeping the cup in your bra! That's one way to keep it at body temp![/QUOTE]

I sure hope so! Third time is hopefully a charm! It's just weird that I feel this way, maybe it's just because I had more than one egg this time. 

Yes, my RE told me to keep it in my bra and when I went in the first time and had to pull it out I was like "he told me to keep it there" lol she giggled as said of course he did. :)~


----------



## Mrs. T

LOL! DH holds the cup under his armpit to drop it off. But we're lucky because we live just down the street from the clinic (not even 5 mins away).


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11, speaking of BDing, I want to do it tonight to give us an extra chance but I am always scared to do it after for fear I will disturb conception/implantation. My doctor doesn't have an opinion either way. He said I can do it if I want but all the good ones are already in there. I hear a lot of women say their doctor actually instructs them to do it the day of and the day after IUI. I can't decide. What does your doctor say about it?


----------



## Bma11

The nurse told me to definetly do it after to cover all basis. So, we did. They never tell me before. He has to abstain at least 2 days before. 

When I went to my follow up with RE, I did ask him if sex every day after the IUI was okay? I said I just feel like maybe it's knocking it off from getting to its destination or hurting my implantation success. He said no, it's totally fine to have sex after. And then I think about it, and people who get pregnant when they aren't even trying, probably have sex and do all sorts of other things, smoke, drink, dance, and do not rest. Shoot, my best friend and I shared a bucket of beer when she was pregnant and had no idea and her baby was just fine, luckily. But bottom line, it's encouraged right after and okay after as well. 

Once I am confirmed pregnant, I have to abstain from sex for 6 weeks, is that in your protocol too?


----------



## GreenOrchid

bma, just curious, what's the reason your FS gave for no sex for 6 weeks? Ive never heard that one before.


----------



## Bma11

I honestly never asked, but here is what one if the forms says:

11. A pregnancy test will be scheduled for 14 days following your 2nd IUI procedure.
a. If your test is positive you will continue the progesterone suppositories. It is your responsibility to refill prescriptions. We will continue monitoring you until about 8-10weeks of pregnancy, although, you will be responsible for contacting your Ob/Gyn at 6 weeks of pregnancy and seeing them by 8 weeks of pregnancy. Nothing is to be inserted vaginally (i.e., intercourse) until a fetal heartbeat is seen.


----------



## Mrs. T

No I was never told to abstain after a BFP either.


----------



## Cindylou777

Bma11 and Greenorchid.. We will be freezing and storing while DH is gone. Nervous because we've never gone this route before, we were hoping DH would be here for the BFP but if not then we will take what we can get, so long as we get the BFP!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> I honestly never asked, but here is what one if the forms says:
> 
> 11. A pregnancy test will be scheduled for 14 days following your 2nd IUI procedure.
> a. If your test is positive you will continue the progesterone suppositories. It is your responsibility to refill prescriptions. We will continue monitoring you until about 8-10weeks of pregnancy, although, you will be responsible for contacting your Ob/Gyn at 6 weeks of pregnancy and seeing them by 8 weeks of pregnancy. Nothing is to be inserted vaginally (i.e., intercourse) until a fetal heartbeat is seen.

Never heard of this before either


----------



## Kerryb2001

Bma11 said:


> The nurse told me to definetly do it after to cover all basis. So, we did. They never tell me before. He has to abstain at least 2 days before.
> 
> When I went to my follow up with RE, I did ask him if sex every day after the IUI was okay? I said I just feel like maybe it's knocking it off from getting to its destination or hurting my implantation success. He said no, it's totally fine to have sex after. And then I think about it, and people who get pregnant when they aren't even trying, probably have sex and do all sorts of other things, smoke, drink, dance, and do not rest. Shoot, my best friend and I shared a bucket of beer when she was pregnant and had no idea and her baby was just fine, luckily. But bottom line, it's encouraged right after and okay after as well.
> 
> Once I am confirmed pregnant, I have to abstain from sex for 6 weeks, is that in your protocol too?

We were instructed to have sex the night I got my trigger just in case I O'd early. I was wondering if you all were :sex: tonight. Hubby works late, so I might have to stay awake til he gets home.

Also, never heard about the no sex for 6 weeks after the BFP but I've also never gotten a BFP. :shrug:


----------



## Bma11

I always :sex: after the second IUI. But this time I did IUI on Friday morning and went straight to work and hubby worked nights, so none for me. But honestly this time I'm in more discomfort than the others, so I wasn't worried about not having :sex:. TMI: it was painful today. :(

I'll have to ask about the no sex after bfp& fetal heartbeat seen.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Cindylou777 said:


> Bma11 and Greenorchid.. We will be freezing and storing while DH is gone. Nervous because we've never gone this route before, we were hoping DH would be here for the BFP but if not then we will take what we can get, so long as we get the BFP!!!

My husband knows somebody who did that and his wife got pregnant while he was gone, so if it comes to that, I hope it works for you as well!


----------



## Mrs. T

I never BD day of IUI for fear I'll screw something up. But I thought I'd try something different this time so we did it last night. Fx all goes well.


----------



## augustluvers

When I'm gone for a few hours I feel like I'm lost a life time on here! LOL :haha: 

I'm cycle day 5 today. Last night I did my first Bravelle injection of 150iu. I must say that the needle going in did not hurt but the Bravelle medication did sting a bit. It felt like fire, and I couldn't inject it fast enough in my opinion. But it is what it is and at this point I'll do anything for a child. Next appointment is on Wednesday. :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> When I'm gone for a few hours I feel like I'm lost a life time on here! LOL :haha:
> 
> I'm cycle day 5 today. Last night I did my first Bravelle injection of 150iu. I must say that the needle going in did not hurt but the Bravelle medication did sting a bit. It felt like fire, and I couldn't inject it fast enough in my opinion. But it is what it is and at this point I'll do anything for a child. Next appointment is on Wednesday. :happydance:

I agree the 150iu of bravelle was much mor stingy than the 75iu. The very first time I put ice on before and after, so it didnt hurt a bit. 

The first few days when I was told to do 150iu of bravelle, I was only using .5ml of the liquid, that hurt worse than the 1ml of liquid. But it did get in there faster!! Lol but overall it's wasn't that bad. I also pinched my skin pretty hard to take away the little discomfort the bravelle made.

But yes anything for baby!!!!! I know u will, but keep us updated!!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> When I'm gone for a few hours I feel like I'm lost a life time on here! LOL :haha:
> 
> I'm cycle day 5 today. Last night I did my first Bravelle injection of 150iu. I must say that the needle going in did not hurt but the Bravelle medication did sting a bit. It felt like fire, and I couldn't inject it fast enough in my opinion. But it is what it is and at this point I'll do anything for a child. Next appointment is on Wednesday. :happydance:
> 
> I agree the 150iu of bravelle was much mor stingy than the 75iu. The very first time I put ice on before and after, so it didnt hurt a bit.
> 
> The first few days when I was told to do 150iu of bravelle, I was only using .5ml of the liquid, that hurt worse than the 1ml of liquid. But it did get in there faster!! Lol but overall it's wasn't that bad. I also pinched my skin pretty hard to take away the little discomfort the bravelle made.
> 
> But yes anything for baby!!!!! I know u will, but keep us updated!!Click to expand...

I was actually surprised when they told me to start with 150iu of Bravelle, only because I've heard so many other women say that they were started on 75iu for a few days and then up they went from there. I really want this to work out so that I can have my IUI by next wednesday. How many days did you stim for? 

I believe I'm getting switched to Menupor bby the end of this week. 

I'm doing 1cc of liquid


----------



## Bma11

I was started on 75iu because I had 10 follicles on each side. They didn't want to over stimulate. 

I stimmed for 9 days. On day 10 I triggered & did not do bravelle, day 11 & 12 did IUI.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> I was started on 75iu because I had 10 follicles on each side. They didn't want to over stimulate.
> 
> I stimmed for 9 days. On day 10 I triggered & did not do bravelle, day 11 & 12 did IUI.

Ok awesome! I'm hoping that is the same for me. I have heard of people having an IUI done as early as cd10! Crazy! But cd11 or 12 seems to be the cd's that I see the most.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma and Mrs T - well I do hope you are right...it seems my sore throat is back...but my DH is having congestion as well so I am not holding out hope this is a symptom. He isnt having the same symptoms I am having but it seems we are both sick.

Bma - that is such awesome news that the lupron worked! You are well on your way to your bfp!

green - welcome....I would ask for the trigger only because it helps in getting the timing right for the IUI. good luck hun!

Kerry - I was crampy to after my last IUI....the dr said it was oving....I hope you are feeling better now.

I was also told not to bd once i get a bfp.....I am not sure why that is but I will def. ask when I go back in. I triggered on cd 11 and did my iuis on cd 12 and 13.


----------



## ttcbaby117

augustlover - sorry it is stinging...I was lucky with the gonal f it didnt really make me feel different except some slight nausea right when I got the injection. That would subside in a few minutes though.

well I recieved my femara today.....I am trying to get excited about my december IUI....trying being the key word....LOL...I Hope all of you get your bfps so that will inspire me!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby--- doing some research & came across this. Just for future reference. 

QUOTE: "There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied." End QUOTE

I just read that EPF is an immunosuppressant, which means that it lowers your immunity. It does this so your body doesn't attack the embryo and treat it as a foreign entity, before it has the chance to implant.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> TTC baby--- doing some research & came across this. Just for future reference.
> 
> QUOTE: "There are very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms before implantation, since the embryo has not begun to make hcg. However, your body does not continue *as normal*, or with business as usual. After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied." End QUOTE
> 
> I just read that EPF is an immunosuppressant, which means that it lowers your immunity. It does this so your body doesn't attack the embryo and treat it as a foreign entity, before it has the chance to implant.

Last bit makes sense. Lots of people have sore throat or flu symptoms when they get their BFP!


----------



## Charliegirl27

augustluvers said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> I was started on 75iu because I had 10 follicles on each side. They didn't want to over stimulate.
> 
> I stimmed for 9 days. On day 10 I triggered & did not do bravelle, day 11 & 12 did IUI.
> 
> Ok awesome! I'm hoping that is the same for me. I have heard of people having an IUI done as early as cd10! Crazy! But cd11 or 12 seems to be the cd's that I see the most.Click to expand...

With dd 2, I forgot I triggered on cd10 and had iui on cd12. I'm cd8 today with uss and cons review tomorrow. I might get to do iui fri or sat! How exciting, I was thinking Monday as it normally would be! What a good week this is turning out to be :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Can I join too? Was hoping I wouldn't have to but got told today this months IUI has been cancelled as I've over responded, been threatening all week to happen but after today's scan there is no way they'll let it go ahead. I'm gutted and now just want this cycle over and done with so we can try again but now have a 2-3 week wait for AF.

Tink, can I ask a really dumb question,.??.. If you're sent home because you over produced, can't you just do the deed with hubby and go for it with all those ready follicles... it's not IUI, but surely your chances would be greater than normal? I'm new to all this, so just thought I'd ask as I'm trying to understand how it all works. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Bma wow I had no idea....well I am here just waiting...I will test on Friday just to see if I can have some wine on friday night...that is if I feel better by then. Thing is my DH has a cold also so I do feel it is just a bug I am getting that everyone has.

Charlie - woohoo soooo excited for you....let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Hmommy, your signature sounds like what I'm avoiding! Missing my crossfit!!! But I do get Starbucks half caf... :) drs say one cup of coffee is okay!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

hmommy219 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too? Was hoping I wouldn't have to but got told today this months IUI has been cancelled as I've over responded, been threatening all week to happen but after today's scan there is no way they'll let it go ahead. I'm gutted and now just want this cycle over and done with so we can try again but now have a 2-3 week wait for AF.
> 
> Tink, can I ask a really dumb question,.??.. If you're sent home because you over produced, can't you just do the deed with hubby and go for it with all those ready follicles... it's not IUI, but surely your chances would be greater than normal? I'm new to all this, so just thought I'd ask as I'm trying to understand how it all works. :)Click to expand...

DH and I were just talking about this today since we'll be doing our 1st IUI and don't know much about it yet. What is the cutoff usually for cancellation? How many follicles is usually too many? We were joking around that if that happened to us we would BD anyways, because what are the chances of winding up with higher order multiples, right? Haha famous last words...



Charliegirl27 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> I was started on 75iu because I had 10 follicles on each side. They didn't want to over stimulate.
> 
> I stimmed for 9 days. On day 10 I triggered & did not do bravelle, day 11 & 12 did IUI.
> 
> Ok awesome! I'm hoping that is the same for me. I have heard of people having an IUI done as early as cd10! Crazy! But cd11 or 12 seems to be the cd's that I see the most.Click to expand...
> 
> With dd 2, I forgot I triggered on cd10 and had iui on cd12. I'm cd8 today with uss and cons review tomorrow. I might get to do iui fri or sat! How exciting, I was thinking Monday as it normally would be! What a good week this is turning out to be :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck charliegirl!


----------



## GreenOrchid

So my period arrived today and I spoke with the nurse at my RE's office. I'm all set and will be doing femara cd3-7 and ovidrel trigger :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sounds great orchid


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hope everyone had a good Monday!

Green orchid- yeah for starting your cycle! 

Charliegirl - hope you've got some follies in there growing!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hmommy- I am wondering the same thing. We are fixing to go through our first IUI and I'm wondering if I over stimulate and they cancel but we have TI. I guess it is a personal choice because if they do all fertilize then there's an issue with selective reduction. Right? I am wondering what other people feel about this.


----------



## aura80

Hi all

Hoping this is a good thread to catch on to - I'm new to the forum and have just ended a cycle, so my next hope is late December. Sadly tested this morning at 13dpiui and it was neg, even after some vaguely hopeful signs during the TWW ](*,)

So far I've done x3 ov inductions with Clomid, and x3 IUIs. 

We're away over ov week so no actual IUI this month - just the prep drugs (provera tablets and puregon FSH injections - usually no trigger needed although ov then around D18)... and then strategic BDing while on holiday!

Getting my head round the science - I guess I have a long follicular phase as ov tends to be around D18, but can anyone advise re my luteal phase? I take duphaston after IUI for x15 days to boost progesterone etc... Is it likely that implantation (if and when it occurs!) might be on the late side too?


----------



## skerfan2284

My wife and I are currently in the two week waiting period. 
She was on clomid for CD 5-9, then day 14 she came back in for an ultrasound. We were delighted to see TWO follicles on her left side that were really good size. Both were 20 mm. My first question is this. When she was given the HCG shot, will that release both follicles, or just one? 

On day 16, she came back in for the IUI procedure. Doc said the sperm sample looked good. They also said the cervical mucus was in really good shape. 

I have read that the advantages of the IUI are basically that the sperm's journey to the egg is shorter, and a thicker cervical mucus. Anyone care to shed any light on the pros of IUI. Are most successful on the first try, or am i making a mistake by getting my hopes up? Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> Hmommy- I am wondering the same thing. We are fixing to go through our first IUI and I'm wondering if I over stimulate and they cancel but we have TI. I guess it is a personal choice because if they do all fertilize then there's an issue with selective reduction. Right? I am wondering what other people feel about this.

When you go in for your baseline, they will be able to tell how many follicles on each side. From there your RE will tell you how much of the dosage you should take. They also monitor you every 2-3 days to make sure you are not over or under responding. I believe tink said that they didn't really listen to her, so that kind of worries me in general. I think if you are being monitored closely, your chances of cancellation are slim. If anything I would definetly express my concerns to the nurses or RE, before starting. 

Personally, I would never think of selective reduction. I'm trying so hard to get pregnant that I'd take anything. With that being said, if I was prego with three + and dr said its either reducing or bed rest from month 2-9 & all these other risks, then I'd have something to consider. If it put all my babies in danger of losing all of them, I think I would do it.


----------



## Bma11

skerfan2284 said:


> My wife and I are currently in the two week waiting period.
> She was on clomid for CD 5-9, then day 14 she came back in for an ultrasound. We were delighted to see TWO follicles on her left side that were really good size. Both were 20 mm. My first question is this. When she was given the HCG shot, will that release both follicles, or just one?
> 
> On day 16, she came back in for the IUI procedure. Doc said the sperm sample looked good. They also said the cervical mucus was in really good shape.
> 
> I have read that the advantages of the IUI are basically that the sperm's journey to the egg is shorter, and a thicker cervical mucus. Anyone care to shed any light on the pros of IUI. Are most successful on the first try, or am i making a mistake by getting my hopes up? Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thank you!

That's pretty awesome, I did two rounds of clomid and only produced one follicle each time. 
The trigger will make her ovulate, and yes she will most likely ovulate with both!!! And it's totally possible to get pregnant in your first IUI. Especially with two follicles. IUI obviously bypasses any cervical issues and male infertility factor by injecting the sperm at the top of the uterus so it floods the tubes and has a shorter distance to travel to the egg! 

Good luck, fingers crossed that it works on your first try!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Alright ladies so i'm in the 2WW....You know you are not supposed to but of course i've been googling my symptoms. Last night the lower back pain was just horrible, i had to use my warm bottle on my back and that's the only way i fell asleep and was comfortable. definately was up early again at about 5, ver unusual for me as well. i just don't know what to think, if this is my body playing tricks on me or what. my lower back ache is still there, it's not a constant like last night but is still there and pains shooting down my left and right thigh...also FF took off my ovulation for last thursday so not sure what to think about that. my temps have been staying above the coverline. ahhhhhhhhh is all i can say.


----------



## augustluvers

Morning ladies... Cd6 today... Last nights bravelle injection wasn't as bad as the first night but I must say the knowing it would burn made me hesitate giving the injection :haha: tomorrow morning I have my follicle check and I'm praying to see and get good news!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome Aura - sorry for your bfn! I know they are just so horrible! I believe an average luteal phase is 14 days...but you would have to track your cycle when you are not doing fert drugs to try and figure that out. It seems that supplemented progesterone will make your LP longer than it naturally is. Do you use Fertilityfriend.com? Have you ever temped during a natural cycle?

skerfan - Yes it is possible to get pg on the first cycle...of course the reason you are doing IUI has a lot to do with your increased chance of pregnancy. It seems to help with male factor infertility as well as cervical mucous issues. It is also used a step before going into IVF...which is what I am doing. I have basically been diagnosed with unexplained infertility so they are basically taking a shot in the dark with me. If this IUI in December doesnt work then I will be going for IVF next year sometime. Once I can save up the money that is!

Kismat - congrats on getting into the tww...I know the symptom spotting is addictive!

august - hopefully they have some wonderful follies in there tomorrow!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Alright ladies so i'm in the 2WW....You know you are not supposed to but of course i've been googling my symptoms. Last night the lower back pain was just horrible, i had to use my warm bottle on my back and that's the only way i fell asleep and was comfortable. definately was up early again at about 5, ver unusual for me as well. i just don't know what to think, if this is my body playing tricks on me or what. my lower back ache is still there, it's not a constant like last night but is still there and pains shooting down my left and right thigh...also FF took off my ovulation for last thursday so not sure what to think about that. my temps have been staying above the coverline. ahhhhhhhhh is all i can say.

I am on my 2WW too! I'm symptom spotting too. Trying so hard not to, but when it's obvious like nausea, & some other things having, it's so hard not too. I just know that doing IUI and all the meds and progestrone makes you have symptoms, so after ever symptom I tell my mom or hubby I end it with but I'm taking progestrone suppositories or well I have been injecting hormones in me ..etc. just in case I'm not really pregnant , I try to not get my hopes up all the way! 

So, did your FF tell you , that your were ovulating & then take it back? I don't use them anymore nor do I temp. When I did, I found my self even more stressed. But it is a good thing to do if you can handle it. :)


----------



## lady luck12

Evening ladies.
Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.

Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x


----------



## GreenOrchid

lady luck12 said:


> Evening ladies.
> Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
> Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
> SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.
> 
> Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x

That stinks ladyluck! Hopefully the dosage reduction will work. I forgot, what are you stimming with?


----------



## lady luck12

GreenOrchid said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies.
> Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
> Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
> SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.
> 
> Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x
> 
> That stinks ladyluck! Hopefully the dosage reduction will work. I forgot, what are you stimming with?Click to expand...

I really hope so & thanks. I'm on Gonal F x x x


----------



## myiuijourney

Hi everyone..
Im new to this site but was looking for some inspiration and words of wisdom :)
I am CD9 after taking letrozole days 3-7 and Puregon inj 100U starting day 6 which was increased to 150U today. Guess my estrogen levels were lower even though i have some good sized follicles on both sides. Estrogen was 129 day 7 and 195 day 8....any thoughts?
Im still crossing my fingers for this cycle


----------



## Bma11

lady luck12 said:


> Evening ladies.
> Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
> Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
> SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.
> 
> Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x

Sorry to hear! On the bright side, reducing dosage may save you from having to cancel the cycle. That's something we all face when we do injectables! Fingers crossed that everything works out in your favor!!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

myiuijourney said:


> Hi everyone..
> Im new to this site but was looking for some inspiration and words of wisdom :)
> I am CD9 after taking letrozole days 3-7 and Puregon inj 100U starting day 6 which was increased to 150U today. Guess my estrogen levels were lower even though i have some good sized follicles on both sides. Estrogen was 129 day 7 and 195 day 8....any thoughts?
> Im still crossing my fingers for this cycle

Hi to all the new guys :flower: 

I'm not sure about the estrogen levels as they don't tend to test them in the uk. Do you know what size your follicles are?


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies so i'm in the 2WW....You know you are not supposed to but of course i've been googling my symptoms. Last night the lower back pain was just horrible, i had to use my warm bottle on my back and that's the only way i fell asleep and was comfortable. definately was up early again at about 5, ver unusual for me as well. i just don't know what to think, if this is my body playing tricks on me or what. my lower back ache is still there, it's not a constant like last night but is still there and pains shooting down my left and right thigh...also FF took off my ovulation for last thursday so not sure what to think about that. my temps have been staying above the coverline. ahhhhhhhhh is all i can say.
> 
> I am on my 2WW too! I'm symptom spotting too. Trying so hard not to, but when it's obvious like nausea, & some other things having, it's so hard not too. I just know that doing IUI and all the meds and progestrone makes you have symptoms, so after ever symptom I tell my mom or hubby I end it with but I'm taking progestrone suppositories or well I have been injecting hormones in me ..etc. just in case I'm not really pregnant , I try to not get my hopes up all the way!
> 
> So, did your FF tell you , that your were ovulating & then take it back? I don't use them anymore nor do I temp. When I did, I found my self even more stressed. But it is a good thing to do if you can handle it. :)Click to expand...

I know it's sooo hard not to symptom spot, but i'm doing the same thing, saying it's all the meds in me or it could be the hcg shot i took last week, really trying not to get my hopes up either, still on the very early stages of this 2ww. yess FF said 2 days straight i O'd and then this morning took it back. i don't know what happened there. but my doc said for sure you have a nice mature one on the right side and we'll give you the shot and then you will ovulate 24-36 hours after, to which then i had the 2 back to back iui's. so i'm going to trust the doc on this one. 

when are you supposed to be testing, or are you also at the very stages?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - I know about the symptom spotting...it is hard to not think you arent pg when you start feeling so much stuff...it is a horrible trick isnt it!

lady - so sorry to hear that hun! I hope you get better news on Friday!

myiui - I wish I could help you....I know my estrogen levels did go up but not as much as it did on clomid. 

kismat - if you have the trigger shot then I would say you did ov....they almost guarantee ovulation.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat-- definetly trust the doctor, my nurse told me that the trigger shot is 100%, you will ovulate. I did my iui's last Thursday & Friday. I go back in to test dec 14. So yes, I'm in early stages, probably haven't even implanted, if an egg got fertilized. :) 

When did u do IUI? 
:dust:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D


----------



## Bma11

Charliegirl27 said:


> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D

Totally praying for you!!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Charliegirl27 said:


> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D

Woo-hoo! Good luck Charliegirl!


----------



## augustluvers

lady luck12 said:


> Evening ladies.
> Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
> Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
> SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.
> 
> Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x

:hugs: :hugs: I know how that feels. I'm feeling positive about my check tomorrow but you just never know, you know? 

I hope you get better news on Friday.


----------



## augustluvers

Charliegirl27 said:


> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D

OMG that's awesome and only at cd9!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lady luck12

augustluvers said:


> Charliegirl27 said:
> 
> 
> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D
> 
> OMG that's awesome and only at cd9!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Fantastic, better to have one good one. I have 8follicies atm so far too many. 
Good Luck for Thursday x x


----------



## Charliegirl27

lady luck12 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliegirl27 said:
> 
> 
> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D
> 
> OMG that's awesome and only at cd9!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic, better to have one good one. I have 8follicies atm so far too many.
> Good Luck for Thursday x xClick to expand...

Thanks. 
Hopefully your reduction in dosage will show better results. When's your next scan?


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat-- definetly trust the doctor, my nurse told me that the trigger shot is 100%, you will ovulate. I did my iui's last Thursday & Friday. I go back in to test dec 14. So yes, I'm in early stages, probably haven't even implanted, if an egg got fertilized. :)
> 
> When did u do IUI?
> :dust:

Thanks so much Bma!! Yes i know for sure i O'd because i don't think my doc would give me the shot for just no reason. my follicle was 23mm. so the doc said it was a great one...

so we are just 1 day apart. i had my iui's mon-thurs. i had them mon-tues and then after the iui on tuesday my doc did an ultrasound and my follie hadn't left yet, so then he gave me the trigger and then had iui on wed-thursday. So we are testing at the same time!!! pray for our little miracles!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat-- definetly trust the doctor, my nurse told me that the trigger shot is 100%, you will ovulate. I did my iui's last Thursday & Friday. I go back in to test dec 14. So yes, I'm in early stages, probably haven't even implanted, if an egg got fertilized. :)
> 
> When did u do IUI?
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks so much Bma!! Yes i know for sure i O'd because i don't think my doc would give me the shot for just no reason. my follicle was 23mm. so the doc said it was a great one...
> 
> so we are just 1 day apart. i had my iui's mon-thurs. i had them mon-tues and then after the iui on tuesday my doc did an ultrasound and my follie hadn't left yet, so then he gave me the trigger and then had iui on wed-thursday. So we are testing at the same time!!! pray for our little miracles!!!Click to expand...

Oooh looking forward to seeing BFPs for both of you Kismat and bma :thumbup:


----------



## lady luck12

Charliegirl27 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliegirl27 said:
> 
> 
> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D
> 
> OMG that's awesome and only at cd9!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic, better to have one good one. I have 8follicies atm so far too many.
> Good Luck for Thursday x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> Hopefully your reduction in dosage will show better results. When's your next scan?Click to expand...

Next one is on Friday, as long as they dont cancel again. I can cope with moving the IUI date. We're BD'ing every other day as well to hopefully cover all basis x x


----------



## Charliegirl27

Good luck for Friday, fx'd


----------



## Charliegirl27

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat-- definetly trust the doctor, my nurse told me that the trigger shot is 100%, you will ovulate. I did my iui's last Thursday & Friday. I go back in to test dec 14. So yes, I'm in early stages, probably haven't even implanted, if an egg got fertilized. :)
> 
> When did u do IUI?
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks so much Bma!! Yes i know for sure i O'd because i don't think my doc would give me the shot for just no reason. my follicle was 23mm. so the doc said it was a great one...
> 
> so we are just 1 day apart. i had my iui's mon-thurs. i had them mon-tues and then after the iui on tuesday my doc did an ultrasound and my follie hadn't left yet, so then he gave me the trigger and then had iui on wed-thursday. So we are testing at the same time!!! pray for our little miracles!!!Click to expand...

That sounds great :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Charlie - that is soooo awesome...1 is all you need and that size and that lining sounds amazing!

Kismat - did you have the trigger twice or did he leave you to try to ov on your own?


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Charlie - that is soooo awesome...1 is all you need and that size and that lining sounds amazing!
> 
> Kismat - did you have the trigger twice or did he leave you to try to ov on your own?

hi ttcbaby no the first 2 iui's i did on monday and tuesday were without the trigger, but then after my ultrasound on tuesday my doc still saw the follie, he said it was 23mm and looked great and that we have to do a trigger. so he gave me the trigger tuesday morning after the iui and i did back to back iui's on wed and thursday.


----------



## anmlz86

I'm keeping my FX'd for everyone who has their IUI's coming up, is enduring their tww, is having their medications adjusted and those who are just started their medications!! I'm slightly terrible with remembering names, so apologies there. 
Tomorrow is my CD12 u/s and everything depends on if any follicles are maturing with the Femara. I'm so nervous/excited, I just hope everything goes well. It's reassuring reading everyone's updates, I hope the best for everyone. Wish me, and my ovaries, luck!! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck! Fx for you anmlz86. :)

:dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck anmiz :) hoping you have 2 or 3 nice follies :)


----------



## Pookabear

Good luck anmlz!!!! Thank you for the best wishes and luck for the rest of us as well! I cannot wait to see some christmas bfp's in here!!!!
I know that I havent been posting much but I have been stalking, I have been logging on from my phone and it can be a major pain trying to type at times.

Babydust and fingers crossed for all of you ladies! I am currently going on cd 17 tomorrow and I am thinking that I may get a positive opk Thursday and get my iui friday morning! We shall see!


----------



## MissyMaddy

I am sorry girls I have been MIA for a while but nothing was going on with me. Today is cd 3 for me and got a call from my nurse that I have been tested positive for some wtf disease and now they want my hubby to get tested too before proceeding. So this cycle is a bust already.. I wish all of you wonderful ladies best of luck.. May all of your dreams come true.


----------



## aura80

Hi TTCbaby117 thanks for the info! 

Nope, never been to fertilityfriend.com so will check that out. Have been charting via an excel spreadsheet listing symptoms and everything useful I can think of...!!

Haven't had a natural cycle since I came off the pill in Aug '10 - just a bit of spotting every few months (seemed to be the same week of the month on the rare occasions it happened though) then nothing til I started the drugs a little over a year later. I've never temped at all (kind of resistant to buying a specialist thermometer due to cost...) I might try it out though as I'd learn a lot each cycle from that!

I have a feeling you might be a bit of a whizz at conception 'science', so please can I ask your view on the below too...?

I read recently that:

1) HcG increases very fast but only after implantation - doubling every 24 hours or so; 

2) that the process of implantation can occur as late as 12 days post fertilisation; and 

3) that HcG can take up to 5 days to show up in a HPT (let's assume one that reads HcG at 50 mIU/mL not one of the super-sensitive ones).

So - surely that means that I could get false negatives using a HPT until as late as 17 days post fertilisation? If fertilisation was the day after ovulation that could therefore mean the HPT is only a sure thing at 18dpo or later?

Having tested negative yesterday I know I'm clinging on to hope a bit here - but does the logic stand? 

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## Kerryb2001

Charliegirl27 said:


> Cd9 update: uss showed 1 fat follicle at 23mm and lining of 11.9mm! I was hoping for 2 follies to up my chances but one will do! I've been told to trigger tonight (I'd have prob I'd myself anyway) and do iui thurs am. We will :sex: tonight just incase I ov earlier than expcted and again on day of and day after iui. I'm staying positive with. PMA! Hopefully we will see several :bfp: before Xmas! =D

Yeah for that fat follicle and good lining!!! :dust:


----------



## francis

I just had my first IUI two days ago....I am new to forums, and the whole infertility thing, so I would looooooove a buddy!!


----------



## francis

When was your IUI this month? i had my first one on two days ago...I start my progesterone pills tonight :-/ I am not having any symptoms which kinda freaks me out...


----------



## Kismat026

anmlz86 said:


> I'm keeping my FX'd for everyone who has their IUI's coming up, is enduring their tww, is having their medications adjusted and those who are just started their medications!! I'm slightly terrible with remembering names, so apologies there.
> Tomorrow is my CD12 u/s and everything depends on if any follicles are maturing with the Femara. I'm so nervous/excited, I just hope everything goes well. It's reassuring reading everyone's updates, I hope the best for everyone. Wish me, and my ovaries, luck!! :)

Best of luck to you for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

MissyMaddy said:


> I am sorry girls I have been MIA for a while but nothing was going on with me. Today is cd 3 for me and got a call from my nurse that I have been tested positive for some wtf disease and now they want my hubby to get tested too before proceeding. So this cycle is a bust already.. I wish all of you wonderful ladies best of luck.. May all of your dreams come true.

That's not good. Maybe it's something that's been dormant for a while?! At least if you both get treated you know everything is ok for next cycle. :hugs:



francis said:


> I just had my first IUI two days ago....I am new to forums, and the whole infertility thing, so I would looooooove a buddy!!

Welcome Francis :flower: we're you on any meds prior to your iui?


----------



## Charliegirl27

anmlz86 said:


> I'm keeping my FX'd for everyone who has their IUI's coming up, is enduring their tww, is having their medications adjusted and those who are just started their medications!! I'm slightly terrible with remembering names, so apologies there.
> Tomorrow is my CD12 u/s and everything depends on if any follicles are maturing with the Femara. I'm so nervous/excited, I just hope everything goes well. It's reassuring reading everyone's updates, I hope the best for everyone. Wish me, and my ovaries, luck!! :)

Hope all is well tomorrow and you have some good follies



Pookabear said:


> Good luck anmlz!!!! Thank you for the best wishes and luck for the rest of us as well! I cannot wait to see some christmas bfp's in here!!!!
> I know that I havent been posting much but I have been stalking, I have been logging on from my phone and it can be a major pain trying to type at times.
> 
> Babydust and fingers crossed for all of you ladies! I am currently going on cd 17 tomorrow and I am thinking that I may get a positive opk Thursday and get my iui friday morning! We shall see!

I'm the same on my phone! 
Hope you get that positive tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## Bma11

francis said:


> I just had my first IUI two days ago....I am new to forums, and the whole infertility thing, so I would looooooove a buddy!!

Hey there, what meds were you on, if any? Did you trigger as well? 

My second clomid, ovidrel and IUI cycle and progestrone I felt nothing! The first one I had some symptoms all bfn! BUT I held on to the fact that people say thE biggest sign is having none at all... Because most of us do before AF!!
:dust: to you!!


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:

Just got back from my cd 7 ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Everything looks great!!!! I have a few tiny follicle in each side but one big one on the right and two big ones on the left. The smallest of the three is between 10-11mm. I'm supposed to get a call this afternoon with my dosing intructions and when I need to return. The nurse stated that I might not have to go back until Saturday with an IUI on Monday/Tuesday... I'm praying this is the plan. I'm just really happy that I got great news today!

Also, they are keeping me on Bravelle because of how well it's working on me. 

WELCOME to all the new ladies on the forum! Loads of BabyDust to you all :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Good morning ladies! 

Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)

I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it! 
Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from my cd 7 ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Everything looks great!!!! I have a few tiny follicle in each side but one big one on the right and two big ones on the left. The smallest of the three is between 10-11mm. I'm supposed to get a call this afternoon with my dosing intructions and when I need to return. The nurse stated that I might not have to go back until Saturday with an IUI on Monday/Tuesday... I'm praying this is the plan. I'm just really happy that I got great news today!
> 
> Also, they are keeping me on Bravelle because of how well it's working on me.
> 
> WELCOME to all the new ladies on the forum! Loads of BabyDust to you all :hugs:

Yay! Great news. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kismat - Oh ok I understand now.....LOL...I was confused there for a minute.

anm - good luck I hope you have some beauties in there!

missmaddy - oh no....that is horrible! Did they tell yu what kind of disease it was?

francis - welcome hun...the tww can be such a long and drawn out time....so chill with us and hopefully we will help get your through it!

august - that is such awesome news! Lets keep them growing!

Bma - Oh I know how you feel....it might jsut be the ovidrel but test it out so your will know when the real one shows up!


----------



## Charliegirl27

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from my cd 7 ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Everything looks great!!!! I have a few tiny follicle in each side but one big one on the right and two big ones on the left. The smallest of the three is between 10-11mm. I'm supposed to get a call this afternoon with my dosing intructions and when I need to return. The nurse stated that I might not have to go back until Saturday with an IUI on Monday/Tuesday... I'm praying this is the plan. I'm just really happy that I got great news today!
> 
> Also, they are keeping me on Bravelle because of how well it's working on me.
> 
> WELCOME to all the new ladies on the forum! Loads of BabyDust to you all :hugs:

If th smallest is 10mm, that's fab news :happydance:


Bma11 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)
> 
> I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it!
> Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.

I did the same with my last iui, drove me crazy! It's prob the ovidrel at this stage but hopefully will progress to a BFP! 

I think I'll prob test out my trigger every other day from this weekend. I'll only be 3dpiui bu it makes the dreaded 2ww go quicker! :blush:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)
> 
> I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it!
> Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.

At 6dpo it's probably still the Ovidrel but the best thing about that faint is that if you test and the line is darker in a few days, then it's more then likely a BFP. I'll be watching for you testing updates :hugs:

How much of Ovidrel was your trigger shot? My box states that mine is only 0.5 which I believe is only 5,000 units. I'm not sure. Anyone know? LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Charlie - I have never tested out the trigger but I might just do it this time...I think continuing to do something in the tww does help...we have to do so much in the first half of the cycle and it does fly by...whether it be injections or taking pills...etc...who knows...maybe that will help!


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from my cd 7 ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Everything looks great!!!! I have a few tiny follicle in each side but one big one on the right and two big ones on the left. The smallest of the three is between 10-11mm. I'm supposed to get a call this afternoon with my dosing intructions and when I need to return. The nurse stated that I might not have to go back until Saturday with an IUI on Monday/Tuesday... I'm praying this is the plan. I'm just really happy that I got great news today!
> 
> Also, they are keeping me on Bravelle because of how well it's working on me.
> 
> WELCOME to all the new ladies on the forum! Loads of BabyDust to you all :hugs:

Fantastic new August!!!! best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)
> 
> I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it!
> Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.

I am a day ahead of you !! and i know the feeling i have been getting weird twinges, pulls and lower back pain and leg pain for the past 3 days...i don't know what to think of it. i usually get lower back pain right before AF is to arrive. but its way to early for that. so who knows, i know all these symptoms could just be the meds still in our body but i'm praying it's the other!!!! when are you going to test?


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kismat - Oh ok I understand now.....LOL...I was confused there for a minute.
> 
> anm - good luck I hope you have some beauties in there!
> 
> missmaddy - oh no....that is horrible! Did they tell yu what kind of disease it was?
> 
> francis - welcome hun...the tww can be such a long and drawn out time....so chill with us and hopefully we will help get your through it!
> 
> august - that is such awesome news! Lets keep them growing!
> 
> Bma - Oh I know how you feel....it might jsut be the ovidrel but test it out so your will know when the real one shows up!

hahahaha yeh it was definately a confusing week last week, after i left the doc's on tuesday i'm like i have 2 more this is just crazy. but hey maybe 4 iui's back to back is the charm!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kis - oh I am really hoping it will give you that bfp!


----------



## Bma11

Charlie -- good idea, we will have something to look forward to like TTC baby says, we do so much and then it slows down so much in the 2ww!!!

August- my box says ovidrel 250mcg/.5ml ... I have no idea. Will most likely google and see what I come up with! I did do my trigger at 2:30 pm one week ago today soni know it is the ovidrel but seeing two lines... I can't help but being excited... Lol, as I look at it, I wonder is this the only positive ill ever see... I have those sad moments too!! But still excited!


----------



## Bma11

The ovidrel insert says : from subcutaneous administration of ovidrel, hcg is eliminated from the body with a mean terminal half-life of about 29+- 6 hours. The it lists if it where taken intravenously .... So, if anyone can translate that then do it!!! Lol


----------



## augustluvers

Ok so I looked the 250mcg .5 of HCG up and I found out that this trigger shot amount equals 10,000 iu. On average 1,000 iu of HCG leaves the body per one day. So that means that on average it takes a total of 10 days to leave the system completely. 

HOWEVER, some body's work a little faster then others and therefore, some people see test the trigger out by 6-9 days past trigger shot day. This is why doctors recommend that you not test until at least 10 days past the trigger shot, which would be approximately on 9-10dpo. For future reference 1mcg = 40iu. Therefore 250 times 40 gives you 10,000 iu's of HCG. =)

I usually test my trigger shot out. Last cycle with Trigger shot it was out of my system by 8 days past trigger. I'm still debating whether to test out or not. or just wait until Christmas eve to test (My testing date). :shrug:


----------



## Charliegirl27

I always say I won't test early but always do! I even did an opk today 1dp trigger! I knew it would be blaringly positive but couldn't help myself!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)
> 
> I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it!
> Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.
> 
> I am a day ahead of you !! and i know the feeling i have been getting weird twinges, pulls and lower back pain and leg pain for the past 3 days...i don't know what to think of it. i usually get lower back pain right before AF is to arrive. but its way to early for that. so who knows, i know all these symptoms could just be the meds still in our body but i'm praying it's the other!!!! when are you going to test?Click to expand...

Well started today... 6dpo.. So probably will keep on testing!! Bahahaba! I know I can't do every other day. If I have the tests I'll test. You know how it is. But dec14 is my blood test.


----------



## francis

I was on Femara and then the Gonal-F injection at 37.5. I produced one follicle measuring in at 22 in size and triggered with Noval (HSG)


----------



## biggerfamily

Can I join this thread?

I'm suppose to have a IUI this month an start femara tomorrow. 

Is it ok to join or should I look more?

OH I hope it dont matter if have more than one child if so please tell me..


----------



## augustluvers

biggerfamily said:


> Can I join this thread?
> 
> I'm suppose to have a IUI this month an start femara tomorrow.
> 
> Is it ok to join or should I look more?
> 
> OH I hope it dont matter if have more than one child if so please tell me..

Hey there BiggerFamily! :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

It doesn't matter that you have a child or more than one, silly... you are more then welcomed here :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Thanks for the welcoming. I've been feeling really low at times due to go other children an some people judge you for it. 

I'm 41 an trying to get pregnant this last time. I've been called OLD already an my RE will not be doing many more treatments on you due to my age so I'm Hopeing to get pregnant soon. 

This will be my 2nd cycle of Femara a sure hope it works soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - Oh I know how you feel...I said that in my last IUI cycle...maybe I shold test early so I can see those 2 lines....It is a sad feeling to think that maybe it wont happen for us...but the only thing we can do is had faith and hope for the best.

bigger - of course you are welcome.... I will be about a week behind you....I am waiting for af to show which shoudl happen on Monday..then I will start my femara on cd 3. Did you have to do treatments to get pg with your other children?


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and miss maddy, that stinks! But get it cleare and have a healthy baby!! :)
> 
> I am at best 6DPO. And I've never tested this early but I did this morning because I bought cheap tests from target. Lol if I'm pregnant improbably haven't even implanted! So I got a faint blue line which I KNOW is the ovidrel but I have enough tests to get me through Monday if I feel the urge. I have just been having real sysmptoms this time and I am going crazy. Early this morning I thought a cramp woke me up, but not sure then I did have one real cramp and then AF type dullness ache for a lil bit. My hubby said you need to just let it happen, I said I am but I can't help to say everything I feel!!! Lol I NEVER have cramps before AF. The first day AF arrives I have a dull ache in my abdomen and that's it!
> Anyways, going crazy over here hoping for my bfp finally.
> 
> I am a day ahead of you !! and i know the feeling i have been getting weird twinges, pulls and lower back pain and leg pain for the past 3 days...i don't know what to think of it. i usually get lower back pain right before AF is to arrive. but its way to early for that. so who knows, i know all these symptoms could just be the meds still in our body but i'm praying it's the other!!!! when are you going to test?Click to expand...
> 
> Well started today... 6dpo.. So probably will keep on testing!! Bahahaba! I know I can't do every other day. If I have the tests I'll test. You know how it is. But dec14 is my blood test.Click to expand...

ahhh got you...i wanted to test out my trigger as well but thought that will just be cruel to myself at the end...so we will see how long i can hold out...


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bma - Oh I know how you feel...I said that in my last IUI cycle...maybe I shold test early so I can see those 2 lines....It is a sad feeling to think that maybe it wont happen for us...but the only thing we can do is had faith and hope for the best.
> 
> bigger - of course you are welcome.... I will be about a week behind you....I am waiting for af to show which shoudl happen on Monday..then I will start my femara on cd 3. Did you have to do treatments to get pg with your other children?

1st child took 7 yrs to get pregnant an was a suprize. 2nd took almost 11 yrs to get pregnant with but we didn't know had any issues til yrs passed an not a bfp ever so I told dh something was wrong an we found a doctor an he was checked an his count was only 3million an that doctor left us so had to find another doctor an done 2 IUI's with clomid an he didn't seem to care much as didn't take in consdiertin that my dh count was so low an after 2 BFN I got mad an changed RE an found one that cared an helped DH get help for his low count an then later I had endo surgery to make sure nothing wrong an found out I had mild endo an got it removed an put on meds an got pregnant. Now ttc once again an had to have endo removed not long ago an found one fibriod an said it wasn't causing any issues. So now this makes our 2nd month of ttc. HOpe it works soon. 

Just got off phone with Re office an go in for day 11 scan an if looks good may have IUI that date.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I see...so maybe he had sperm issues from the beginning so that is positive....I do hope you get your bfp and that you complete your family!


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh I see...so maybe he had sperm issues from the beginning so that is positive....I do hope you get your bfp and that you complete your family!

Years ago he had a SA done an his count was over board of what they said that was way before I got pregnant. I believe it was all me due to I've had endo 2x already an removed. So I think years ago it was me an finally got pregnant. 

My DH sperm count is perfect now since he got help. His count back in 2009 was only 3million an now it's 2012 an his count is 114million but he takes clomid to help his low t levels but years ago his count was over 200million. I think reason my dh has t issues is due to he's a type2 diebtic an he has to take meds.


----------



## ttcbaby117

bigger - Oh I understand now.....Did you have any symptoms that showed that maybe you had endo?


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> bigger - Oh I understand now.....Did you have any symptoms that showed that maybe you had endo?

I didn't even know I had endo the first time. Only thing was I never could get pregnant again. So after finally found a RE that cared an asked to be checked he found it an removed it an I got pregnant with our 2nd child 2 months later. Then we started ttc as soon as my 6weeks appt was over after had our 2nd. The ob said go ahead an start trying will we tried for a year an never got 1 bfp an was seeing my RE then an told him I felt as my endo maybe back an he asked me to make notes of what was going on an did an then he said ok it's seems to be back so he done another lap on me alone with a diystonic d&c an hyscope an found very mild endo again removed it an found a fibriod this time. Had all that done in Oct an started by ttc in Nov. 

Sorry this was long.


----------



## ttcbaby117

no that is ok...well my sister has endo and she had it removed and never had any problems getting pg. I wonder sometimes if I have it though I really dont show any symptoms...When I had my open myomectomy I had asked my dr to look and she said she didnt see any but that was two years ago.


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> no that is ok...well my sister has endo and she had it removed and never had any problems getting pg. I wonder sometimes if I have it though I really dont show any symptoms...When I had my open myomectomy I had asked my dr to look and she said she didnt see any but that was two years ago.


I was shocked when found out I had it. Then after had it removed got pregnant fast. I was hopeing this time after had it removed happen that fast again but nope. I hate endo an it's such a pain to deal with. I sure hope you don't have it. I wished they find a cure for it as never come back. Endo can be so darn awful to have an when women trying to get pregnant an can't then finally get it removed you get your hopes up an then boom a NO once again. If I don't get pregnant this next cycle I may ask Re for another hsg to make sure nothing wrong with tubes as endo can damage tubes to. My RE said he don't think my tubes are blocked but I done told DH if not pregnant this next time will pay 700 for a hsg to double check things. 

Gosh I hope that made some sense just then.


----------



## anmlz86

Hello ladies! Welcome biggerfamily!

So all day I've been super anxious/nervous for my u/s, especially since this is my first go round and I don't know what to expect. The u/s showed I only have 1 mature follicle on my left ovary, I was kind of hoping for 2-3 but I guess at this point I can't be too picky. :nope: The nurse gave me my Ovidrel injection and my IUI is set up for tomorrow morning. I thought it was anywhere from 24-36hrs post injection, but I guess since the follicle was so large? I'm unsure, wasn't really told too much about the size of the follicle and such. But I guess at this point it's going to have to be go with the flow, and if it doesn't work this round I'm going to start asking 101 questions like I normally do. I kind of feel like a slight nuisance asking so many questions and such, I tend to get short answers and feel slightly rushed in the office. I don't know, maybe I'm being slightly sensitive. I know how busy a doctor's office can be and when you need to make it to your next appt, trust me, I work in that type of scenario. But anywho, first IUI tomorrow and the dreadful tww:dohh: LOL!

Curious, why do you all test your trigger? I'm slightly confused about that...Thanks everyone!! Good luck and much baby dust for everyone!


----------



## Bma11

anmlz86 said:


> Hello ladies! Welcome biggerfamily!
> 
> So all day I've been super anxious/nervous for my u/s, especially since this is my first go round and I don't know what to expect. The u/s showed I only have 1 mature follicle on my left ovary, I was kind of hoping for 2-3 but I guess at this point I can't be too picky. :nope: The nurse gave me my Ovidrel injection and my IUI is set up for tomorrow morning. I thought it was anywhere from 24-36hrs post injection, but I guess since the follicle was so large? I'm unsure, wasn't really told too much about the size of the follicle and such. But I guess at this point it's going to have to be go with the flow, and if it doesn't work this round I'm going to start asking 101 questions like I normally do. I kind of feel like a slight nuisance asking so many questions and such, I tend to get short answers and feel slightly rushed in the office. I don't know, maybe I'm being slightly sensitive. I know how busy a doctor's office can be and when you need to make it to your next appt, trust me, I work in that type of scenario. But anywho, first IUI tomorrow and the dreadful tww:dohh: LOL!
> 
> Curious, why do you all test your trigger? I'm slightly confused about that...Thanks everyone!! Good luck and much baby dust for everyone!

Good deal!!! Do you do back to back iui's or just one? Everytime I do ovidrel I go in 12 hours later and then the next morning as well. Because you ovulate within 24-36 hours after the shot I believe. So they cover all basis with back to back IUI. But if they did blood work they know when u are about to ovulate or getting close etc..

And you know when I'm in the office I ask all the stupid questions , once a nurse made me feel dumb by her tone and I said look this is my first time doing this and I know you know what you are doing but I want to be in the loop too and it's my right. So, don't feel like a nuisance, you have every right to question any and everything. This is such an emotional roller coaster and if you go home feeling like you have no idea what's going on your going to be more upset! Oh, I'm sorry you left not really knowing!! :( 

Good luck on your IUI FX & :dust:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies have any of you had a IUI on day 11?

I start my femara tomorrow an then opk test on day 10 an bd on day 8 then day 11 go in for ultrasound an may have IUI that day but I've never had a ultrasound on day11 ever always been day 13. Do you think the doctor may be planning on doing a trigger shot then get me to come back next morning for IUI? I asked the nurse an she said he maybe going to do like do on day 13. 

I'm really confused on this for day 11.:shrug:


----------



## Bma11

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies have any of you had a IUI on day 11?
> 
> I start my femara tomorrow an then opk test on day 10 an bd on day 8 then day 11 go in for ultrasound an may have IUI that day but I've never had a ultrasound on day11 ever always been day 13. Do you think the doctor may be planning on doing a trigger shot then get me to come back next morning for IUI? I asked the nurse an she said he maybe going to do like do on day 13.
> 
> I'm really confused on this for day 11.:shrug:

I'm not too sure, it seems as if every RE is a little different. I usually do my IUI on day 13&14 or 14&15. It all depends on blood work and ultra sound. Just make sure they tell you the plan!!! Good luck!


----------



## anmlz86

Bma11 said:


> anmlz86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Welcome biggerfamily!
> 
> So all day I've been super anxious/nervous for my u/s, especially since this is my first go round and I don't know what to expect. The u/s showed I only have 1 mature follicle on my left ovary, I was kind of hoping for 2-3 but I guess at this point I can't be too picky. :nope: The nurse gave me my Ovidrel injection and my IUI is set up for tomorrow morning. I thought it was anywhere from 24-36hrs post injection, but I guess since the follicle was so large? I'm unsure, wasn't really told too much about the size of the follicle and such. But I guess at this point it's going to have to be go with the flow, and if it doesn't work this round I'm going to start asking 101 questions like I normally do. I kind of feel like a slight nuisance asking so many questions and such, I tend to get short answers and feel slightly rushed in the office. I don't know, maybe I'm being slightly sensitive. I know how busy a doctor's office can be and when you need to make it to your next appt, trust me, I work in that type of scenario. But anywho, first IUI tomorrow and the dreadful tww:dohh: LOL!
> 
> Curious, why do you all test your trigger? I'm slightly confused about that...Thanks everyone!! Good luck and much baby dust for everyone!
> 
> Good deal!!! Do you do back to back iui's or just one? Everytime I do ovidrel I go in 12 hours later and then the next morning as well. Because you ovulate within 24-36 hours after the shot I believe. So they cover all basis with back to back IUI. But if they did blood work they know when u are about to ovulate or getting close etc..
> 
> And you know when I'm in the office I ask all the stupid questions , once a nurse made me feel dumb by her tone and I said look this is my first time doing this and I know you know what you are doing but I want to be in the loop too and it's my right. So, don't feel like a nuisance, you have every right to question any and everything. This is such an emotional roller coaster and if you go home feeling like you have no idea what's going on your going to be more upset! Oh, I'm sorry you left not really knowing!! :(
> 
> Good luck on your IUI FX & :dust:Click to expand...

I think my doc is only going to do one IUI. My RE is having my OB/GYN take over all of this since hes 3hrs away. Ive only heard of back to back IUIs on this forum, so I think Ill ask about that tomorrow when I go in. The only blood work that Ive recently had was checking my prolactin level, I dont even know when I ovulate lol. My RE believes I dont ovulate so thats my side of the problem, hence starting the Femara. So yea, definitely a new experience 
I try to squeeze as many questions as I can think of every time I go to my doctors office for an appt. I know I have a couple more for tomorrow. I can definitely agree this is such an emotional roller coaster, now I understand why women go through this because I can only imagine what a guy would do, lol. Thanks so much, I appreciate everything so much. It definitely helps to talk about these things with women who are going through similar events.


----------



## Bma11

Yea, every RE is different. My sister did three IUI's & never did blood work, ultrasounds or back to back iui's. every appointment I go to I get blood work & ultrasound. 

Good luck tomorrow !! :)


----------



## MissyMaddy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kismat - Oh ok I understand now.....LOL...I was confused there for a minute.
> 
> anm - good luck I hope you have some beauties in there!
> 
> missmaddy - oh no....that is horrible! Did they tell yu what kind of disease it was?
> 
> francis - welcome hun...the tww can be such a long and drawn out time....so chill with us and hopefully we will help get your through it!
> 
> august - that is such awesome news! Lets keep them growing!
> 
> Bma - Oh I know how you feel....it might jsut be the ovidrel but test it out so your will know when the real one shows up!


I am carrier of alpha thalassemia .. :( trying to stop obsessing over it.. having genetic consult tomorrow. And good luck to you :)


----------



## Charliegirl27

MissyMaddy said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I am carrier of alpha thalassemia .. :( trying to stop obsessing over it.. having genetic consult tomorrow. And good luck to you :)
> 
> MissyMaddy, don't worry, alpha thalassemia isn't a disease as such it's something your born with and cant change. Only a problem if hubby is a carrier too and you may be more anaemic than someone without it. It's the Mediterranean version of sickle cell. Shouldn't affect your chances of TTC x
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Ladies have any of you had a IUI on day 11?
> 
> I start my femara tomorrow an then opk test on day 10 an bd on day 8 then day 11 go in for ultrasound an may have IUI that day but I've never had a ultrasound on day11 ever always been day 13. Do you think the doctor may be planning on doing a trigger shot then get me to come back next morning for IUI? I asked the nurse an she said he maybe going to do like do on day 13.
> 
> I'm really confused on this for day 11.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having mine in 30mins and I'm day 11. Just depends when your follicle is ripe and ready to go. When you go in on cd11, if your ready they may get you to tigger and do iui on cd13.good luck x
> 
> 
> 
> anmlz86 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Welcome biggerfamily!
> 
> So all day I've been super anxious/nervous for my u/s, especially since this is my first go round and I don't know what to expect. The u/s showed I only have 1 mature follicle on my left ovary, I was kind of hoping for 2-3 but I guess at this point I can't be too picky. :nope: The nurse gave me my Ovidrel injection and my IUI is set up for tomorrow morning. I thought it was anywhere from 24-36hrs post injection, but I guess since the follicle was so large? I'm unsure, wasn't really told too much about the size of the follicle and such. But I guess at this point it's going to have to be go with the flow, and if it doesn't work this round I'm going to start asking 101 questions like I normally do. I kind of feel like a slight nuisance asking so many questions and such, I tend to get short answers and feel slightly rushed in the office. I don't know, maybe I'm being slightly sensitive. I know how busy a doctor's office can be and when you need to make it to your next appt, trust me, I work in that type of scenario. But anywho, first IUI tomorrow and the dreadful tww:dohh: LOL!
> 
> Curious, why do you all test your trigger? I'm slightly confused about that...Thanks everyone!! Good luck and much baby dust for everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about asking questions. Your paying them and should know as much or as little as you want to know. I'm always asking questions because otherwise ill be worrying and googling can make me worry more! Doesn't matter if they appear busy. Your the customer!
> I will test out my trigger because last time I didn't and thought I had a BFP on day 10 but it was really still the trigger I was picking up. So if I test pos (from trigger) the HPT should go neg and if shows pos again, I'll know it's for real. Plus I have tons of Internet cheapies xClick to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

_*BMA ~*_ I know how that feels to see those Trigger positive test lines. You just stare at them wishing it were true. I have those moments where I feel so down and sad and than days where I'm so positive. It's like the day before you AF should be here and you're so mad because those test are negative, and then later you're just like "ok lets start the nezt cycle." I think we all experience these mood swings.


----------



## Bma11

Positive thoughts & prayers your way Charlie!!!

So, I POAS again this morning & I swear the line is a little darker, I sent both test sticks pic to my mom side by side just so I'm not crazy....& she said it looks darker too. (It is) I wish I would have tested out the trigger from day one dang it! Because now I can't really be too excited. So my advice is , if you are weak, test the trigger out & do not torture yourself like I am doing!!!! Lol. 

Do y'all think I should test again tonight around 8pm or wait until morning???


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> _*BMA ~*_ I know how that feels to see those Trigger positive test lines. You just stare at them wishing it were true. I have those moments where I feel so down and sad and than days where I'm so positive. It's like the day before you AF should be here and you're so mad because those test are negative, and then later you're just like "ok lets start the nezt cycle." I think we all experience these mood swings.

Yes! After years of only seeing negatives and always squinting hoping to make a faint blue line out of the clearly blank window, I thought I'd never see a positive, even if it is the ovidrel, at least I know what a real faint blue line is. Hehe I'm such a dork. But I'm sure you know how it is trying to see something that you know isn't really there!!! I'm staying positive. This forum has helpe and I think if I really am pregnant I have all of you to thank because of your positive thoughts. I've only told a select few of family that I'm going through treatment so I have less people to pray for me. ( I've been with my hubby 5 years TTC for 17 months though)


----------



## augustluvers

_*Anmlz86 ~ *_Good luck today on your IUI! :hugs: Keep us posted as to how it went. As far as the testing out the trigger part. What we mean is that we test with a pregnancy test every morning or every other morning after you trigger so that you can see the test go from positive to negative. When it's negative that means the trigger is out of your system. This way when you do get a positive you know it's from a pregnancy and not the trigger.

Biggerfamily ~ Your IUI date depends on how mature your follicles are. If you go in on day 11 and the follicles aren't mature enough, they won't do the IUI. and you'll more than likely have to return on another day. On my Clomid w/IUI cycles I ended up having my IUI on day 16. Sometimes some medications mature follicles faster. What I can say is to trust in your fertility specialist, they won't do your IUI if your body and follicles aren't ready for it. :hugs:

_*BMA *_~ You are so right, every RE is different. I have never had back to back IUI. I believe that my insurance only covers one IUI per cycle anyway. 

_*As for me*_ ~ got the call last night. I'm to continue 150iu of Bravelle every night. They did up my Lurpon back to 10ius every morning. Apparently they are worried that I may ovulated before they get to see me on Saturday morning :haha: Just my kind of luck :wacko: So more Lupron in the morning it is... Like I said, my next appointment is on Saturday morning. The Nurse stated that she is almost sure that I'll be triggering either late on Saturday, mid Sunday with my IUI on Monday... I'm praying that this is the case. I must say that the injections are getting better everynight. They aren't burning as much and I'm not getting any more bruises :) Also, I'm getting really nauseous at night about an hour after taking the Bravelle. Any of this happen to you ladies? 

Oh... And I ordered some cheap testing test from Amazon so that I can test out my Trigger Shot. My husband is so excited about this cycle that he wants me to test every day! OMG he's going to drive me insane. If IUI is on Monday then AF is expected by 12/26. My family knows this so I know that everyone is going to be sitting on edge the day of Christmas to know if I'm pregnant or not. Can you feel the pressure? I sure can. LOL


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Positive thoughts & prayers your way Charlie!!!
> 
> So, I POAS again this morning & I swear the line is a little darker, I sent both test sticks pic to my mom side by side just so I'm not crazy....& she said it looks darker too. (It is) I wish I would have tested out the trigger from day one dang it! Because now I can't really be too excited. So my advice is , if you are weak, test the trigger out & do not torture yourself like I am doing!!!! Lol.
> 
> Do y'all think I should test again tonight around 8pm or wait until morning???

The POAS addict in me is telling you to test again tonight :happydance: :wacko: And test tomorrow morning!!!! I heard that the trigger shot as it leaves will get lighter and then darker if you are really pregnant. So I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see what your future test bring your way :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> _*BMA ~*_ I know how that feels to see those Trigger positive test lines. You just stare at them wishing it were true. I have those moments where I feel so down and sad and than days where I'm so positive. It's like the day before you AF should be here and you're so mad because those test are negative, and then later you're just like "ok lets start the nezt cycle." I think we all experience these mood swings.
> 
> Yes! After years of only seeing negatives and always squinting hoping to make a faint blue line out of the clearly blank window, I thought I'd never see a positive, even if it is the ovidrel, at least I know what a real faint blue line is. Hehe I'm such a dork. But I'm sure you know how it is trying to see something that you know isn't really there!!! I'm staying positive. This forum has helpe and I think if I really am pregnant I have all of you to thank because of your positive thoughts. I've only told a select few of family that I'm going through treatment so I have less people to pray for me. ( I've been with my hubby 5 years TTC for 17 months though)Click to expand...

Well You can count me in as someone who is praying :hugs: My family knows (my parents, grandmother - they live with me, and then my aunts and a cousin knows) I have been married for 5.5 years and I have been trying for my first for 5 years.


----------



## Bma11

August- done, testing tonight!! Hehe and no the bravelle never made me nauseous. Good luck and I really do hope everything turns out in your favor!!! I can't type much more as I'm already running behind and have to get to work. But thank you, thank you! Have a good day!!!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hi Ladies, just catching up. I go in tomorrow for my Beta Bloodwork to see if this is my month. I am torn and want to test tonight or tomorrow morning but them I am like no just wait until Friday. Hope all is well. BMA got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bigger I did my b2B IUIs on cd 12 and 13 so not far off!

MissMaddy - Ok well I think that is something they can deal with now that they know about it before you get pg.....please let us know how things work out with your DH tests.

anm - I think we test out the trigger for 2 reasons....1 to give us something to do in the tww and 2. to ensure that the it is not the trigger when we test and get a bfp. I am sorry there is only 1 follie but that is all you need!

Bma - Oh please post a pic...I wanna compare your lines!!!!

August - Well at least they are nipping it in the bud...keeping you on the lupron is probably a good idea so that they can time it well!

grn- good luck let us know what the results are!


----------



## MissyMaddy

Thank you so much Charlie and ttc <3 I'll keep you posted about his results and I will be doing qui fromJan. I wish you guyz all the best.. and bma that's so exciting.. omg let it be positive!


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
I'm a little behind on here but wanted to say hello today. I don't feel to great as AF still here an I start my femara this evening. I hope this month brings lots of BFP for us all. 

Can't wait til next Friday to get here so can see what my ultrasound shows. I told my DH last night got a feeling may get a trigger shot an then next day IUI. He asked me why felt that way an I said well last time on day 14 my follie was almost 23mm an they gave me a trigger shot an my lining was 12+. So this time they may want to have my follie smaller an give me a trigger shot then IUI but I'm just guess as most the times we would do this..

Femara 3-7 then opk testing on day 10 with bdng some an when got a + surge called doctors office an then come in for IUI. That used to be our plans but now since had my surgeries an this last month took femara 4-8 an tested with opk starting on day 10 to look for a surge and I never test + for a surge I had to have a trigger shot on day 14. I think me taking femara 4-8 last cycle messed me up big time. So this time going back to taking femara 3-7 with opk testing day 10 with bdn'g an this time scan on day 11 which that part on scan is different instead of day 13 but oh well. We'll shall see what goes on inside with my follie on that date.

Oh my RE dont come in for the weekends which I hate as day 13 is on a Sunday :dohh:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Grneydmassgal said:


> Hi Ladies, just catching up. I go in tomorrow for my Beta Bloodwork to see if this is my month. I am torn and want to test tonight or tomorrow morning but them I am like no just wait until Friday. Hope all is well. BMA got my fingers crossed for you.

Good luck. I hope it's good news. Keep us posted x


----------



## augustluvers

Grneydmassgal said:


> Hi Ladies, just catching up. I go in tomorrow for my Beta Bloodwork to see if this is my month. I am torn and want to test tonight or tomorrow morning but them I am like no just wait until Friday. Hope all is well. BMA got my fingers crossed for you.

OMG! So exciting. I know how you feel, I would be nervous as well. What dpo will you be tomorrow? 

I'm praying for a BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bigger I did my b2B IUIs on cd 12 and 13 so not far off!
> 
> MissMaddy - Ok well I think that is something they can deal with now that they know about it before you get pg.....please let us know how things work out with your DH tests.
> 
> anm - I think we test out the trigger for 2 reasons....1 to give us something to do in the tww and 2. to ensure that the it is not the trigger when we test and get a bfp. I am sorry there is only 1 follie but that is all you need!
> 
> Bma - Oh please post a pic...I wanna compare your lines!!!!
> 
> August - Well at least they are nipping it in the bud...keeping you on the lupron is probably a good idea so that they can time it well!
> 
> grn- good luck let us know what the results are!

Okay. I will have to figure out how to do it, if u know an easy way let me know. :) I'm currently at work so will post as soon as I can. Thank you for all your crossed fingers and positive thoughts!!! 

Also miss maddy I know the feeling. I carry the cystic fibrosis gene, my hubby does not thank god. I had a difficult time before he got tested to debate what I woul do. The life span of a kids with it is 37. Luckily he didn't have the gene. Anyways prayers for you! And prayers for everyone.

Grny- I always test just to be ready for a negative. Because I feel like Wong prepared will be better for me in my case. Prayers for you!!!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby--- I changed my profile pic, hope u can see it


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma11 said:


> TTC baby--- I changed my profile pic, hope u can see it

Bma - I popped on here to check on your status - and I'm so excited to see your new tests!!! How many DPO are you???? I can definitely see the lines on the tests, so this is looking really great for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bma11

https://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/user/bma711/library/

Does this show? 

kbrain-- I did my trigger on Wednesday , so at best I am 7dpo. I think this is still the ovidrel. I tested yesterday and it was so faint and today the line is darker. Psyching myself out! Lol. So this is by far not my :bfp: YET. I'm still considering this to be ovidrel.


----------



## Bma11

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="https://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=https%3A%2F%2Ffeed1287.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fa622%2Fbma711%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="https://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/user/bma711/library/" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="bma711&#039;s album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## augustluvers

_*BMA~ *_I can see the photo in your profile picture... that test looks a lot dark then yesterdays. if that test continues to get darker I would start believing that it is a real BFP


----------



## biggerfamily

I tried looking at it but it's to small for me to see. 

Good Luck..


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Very excited for you BMA!! I will be 12 DPO tomorrow.


----------



## Bma11

I'm new to this so I made a photo bucket account and tried to post it! Lol

Thanks ladies. I think it's too early but I'm testing tonight and the am and the following too. Lol I'm a new POAS addict! Lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - OMG that is def. darker!!!! I cant wait for you to test tomorrow!!!! Woohoo!!!!!! how many dpo are you again?


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> BMA - OMG that is def. darker!!!! I cant wait for you to test tomorrow!!!! Woohoo!!!!!! how many dpo are you again?

:) at the very latest I am 7dpo. I did ovidrel last Wednesday at 2:30! I got on the test the ovidrel out if your system wagon a little late and now I know I should have just done it from day one.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I think this is a positive sign...will you test tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Bma11

Tonight & tomorrow morning. :) I sure hope it is a positive sign!!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby-- you are testing tomorrow right?


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> https://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/user/bma711/library/
> 
> Does this show?
> 
> kbrain-- I did my trigger on Wednesday , so at best I am 7dpo. I think this is still the ovidrel. I tested yesterday and it was so faint and today the line is darker. Psyching myself out! Lol. So this is by far not my :bfp: YET. I'm still considering this to be ovidrel.

Def darker. How exciting. :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - yep I am testing in the am....I am not to hopeful though as I feel all of my symptoms subsiding which is what usually happens right before af! I do want to have some wine tomorow though..guilt free of course!


----------



## Bma11

Well good luck. I have no symptoms either anymore except sore boobs, but I'm on progestrone suppositories anyways


----------



## ttcbaby117

well that is ok I think, i am on a natural cycle and this is usually what happens...when I am on the progesterone I dont trust my body at all! Good luck to you also! I will meet you here in the am and I am praying for your BFP!


----------



## augustluvers

Ttc~ good luck tomorrow with your testing sweetie :hugs: don't look too much into symptoms as many women don't experience real pregnancy symptoms until after a late period. 

Bma~ have you tested again? 

As for me~ just did my bravelle 150iu injection. I did it right in the middle of my living room with my father, mother and husband all sitting around me :haha: what a sight. :haha: my parents know and are up to date on everything. They know I have 3 possible follicles so my dad keeps telling to start picking three baby names :haha::wacko::winkwink: I'm so excited about Saturday and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## anmlz86

Hi everyone!!! BMA that's so exciting, I can't wait to POAS :) When does everyone test their trigger, meaning what day? My first IUI is in the books as of 10am this morning. It was the best part of my insane morning! I couldn't help but giggle the entire time I had the sample in my bra while transporting. Good luck and baby dust for everyone!!


----------



## Bma11

I took a third just now. Unfortunately I didn't have a full flow. I should have waited but I thought I had to go and I guess it wasn't that bad. Lol I still see the line but it is a lot lighter than this morning. Will test again in the morning. Taking Benadryl for sure tonight. Allergies are always bad plus maybe I will sleep! Ugh I should have waited until I had a full flow. I might test again later when I really have to go!!!


----------



## Bma11

Anmlz86-- woo hoo!! Good luck, FX for you. I have never tested the trigger out but I'm assuming they test it out right after? I did 6&7dpo. Lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks august...that's cute what your dad....it is nice to have support like that.

BMA don't fret...if you didn't have full flow then of course it will be lighter ;)

Ann - you can start around 5 dpiui if you want....that so when I do.


----------



## augustluvers

anmlz86 said:


> Hi everyone!!! BMA that's so exciting, I can't wait to POAS :) When does everyone test their trigger, meaning what day? My first IUI is in the books as of 10am this morning. It was the best part of my insane morning! I couldn't help but giggle the entire time I had the sample in my bra while transporting. Good luck and baby dust for everyone!!

I usually start testing out the trigger from the morning after the iui...

My new fs will only take samples (semen) produced at the office which scares me because im afraid my husband won't be able to do the deed. :blush: it takes us 40-50 minutes to get to the main fertility center. I'm praying that my iui can be done in my local center this way I can beg to let my husband do his sample at home. I'm worried about this :wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma ~ I agree with ttcbaby... Don't fret it right now. :hugs: I know easier said then done. I pray your Benadryl works. I too suffer from allergies... I've been all watery eyes and flushed faced for days now, thank god for make up lol


----------



## anmlz86

Totally tested the trigger tonight, lol. Finished going, looked down at the test, and there she blows!! A faint pink line I saw, now if only it'll stay there and karate chop AF, lol. Good luck Bma, FX'd for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - ahem...a word of advice if he has to do it at the Dr office.......bring your own naughty DVD....my dh had to do the same and we b2b iuis so on the second day we had some issues so I left the Dr office e and went and bought a porn DVD across the street for him to use....the ones they had there he said was horrible and a turn off....lmao....I can laugh about it now but we saved that DVD for our December cycle to use again.


----------



## augustluvers

ttcbaby117 said:


> August - ahem...a word of advice if he has to do it at the Dr office.......bring your own naughty DVD....my dh had to do the same and we b2b iuis so on the second day we had some issues so I left the Dr office e and went and bought a porn DVD across the street for him to use....the ones they had there he said was horrible and a turn off....lmao....I can laugh about it now but we saved that DVD for our December cycle to use again.

Yeah I thought of doing this. I try not to talk to him about it because I can tell that it makes him uncomfortable. LoL thanks for the advice... You girls on here rock and are such great support :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh the things we will do in the name of a bfp . Lmao


----------



## Bma11

August-- your family sounds like mine. :) I feel for your DH. I will pray he overcomes this & can do it, when he needs to. Is the distance the reason they won't let him collect at home. Second IUI, my DH collected at like 4:15am. I kept it in my bra, went back to sleep & I had to be at the clinic at 8, for washing. & he had 60 mil after wash. 

TTC baby-- thank you, I'll just wait to test until the morning. I may post it at 4:30 am, lol I wake up when my hubby gets up.


----------



## Bma11

Same to you anmlz, you made me giggle!! Karate chop AF

hey naughty videos ups the sperm count!!!! This IUI I made hubby watch it at home, because we had only abstained for 2 days. First day he had 41 mil after wash, 2nd day he had 40 mil after wash!!


----------



## anmlz86

Augustluvers- My DH was concerned about having his swimmers in a cup when he drove it to his doctor's office since we live about 30-45minutes outside town. He performed at his doctor's office and the nurse did the wash, handed off the sample to me, and we drove back across town to my doctor's office 20min away with my girls keeping the sample warm lol. I think if a guy got the idea in his head to do the deed, he could accomplish it if you guys have to go that route at your fs's office. My RE is about 3hrs away which I think is why he's having our doctors do all of this long distance. Good luck either way!! I'll keep my FX'd for you that everything will fall into place!!


----------



## anmlz86

Both places my hubby have had to produce a sample neither of them have had TVs, and he says the magazines don't help. He gets sidetracked by the articles lol. Never thought about watching a movie the night before, may have to do that next time :)


----------



## Bma11

anmlz86 said:


> Both places my hubby have had to produce a sample neither of them have had TVs, and he says the magazines don't help. He gets sidetracked by the articles lol. Never thought about watching a movie the night before, may have to do that next time :)

Well if y'all have a smart phone ... iPhone or whatever, he could get it on the phone. If he even needed it, but like I said a study says it helps the sperm count..... :)


----------



## Bma11

Must have been a fluke. I just tested again and the line is gone. I know it's still early to be out for this month but I'm a little sad. Not sure if I will keep testing or not.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> August-- your family sounds like mine. :) I feel for your DH. I will pray he overcomes this & can do it, when he needs to. Is the distance the reason they won't let him collect at home. Second IUI, my DH collected at like 4:15am. I kept it in my bra, went back to sleep & I had to be at the clinic at 8, for washing. & he had 60 mil after wash.
> 
> TTC baby-- thank you, I'll just wait to test until the morning. I may post it at 4:30 am, lol I wake up when my hubby gets up.

At my old fertility center you could collect at home as long as you had the sample at the office within 1hour of collection. With this new fertility clinic, I was told by previous patients that the collection must be done in the clinic and that no one is allowed in the collection room but the husband. LOL 

Tomorrow is my next ultrasound and bloodwork appointment, and my husband is going to go with me so we can talk about his collection issue with the doctor. 

Sorry about the :bfn: this morning. But like you said it's still very early. You're only 8dpo today, right? Look at the bright side, at least you now know that the trigger is out of your system. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Last night... I asked my husband if he's been practicing.. and he said 'NO'... :rofl:

Last night I had the most ridiculous out of this world dream! :blush: :haha: I dreamed that I went in for my IUI and they stripped me completely naked. I was laying on the table with no clothes on. There were like 5 doctors and many nurses coming in and out of the room where I was laying. I waited for hours for my husband to complete his 'deed'... then I saw the doctor come in with a mini lawn mower to shave my legs? WTH? And then right as I was getting inseminated.. I woke up... I was cracking up. I don't know what's happening to me girls. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T

LOL!!!!! Now that is funny!


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11 said:


> Must have been a fluke. I just tested again and the line is gone. I know it's still early to be out for this month but I'm a little sad. Not sure if I will keep testing or not.

Bma11, I did that to myself last cycle. It really sucks! But it is still really early. Everyone is different but I typically don't get a real reading until 11dpiui and I heard with some women it's even later. The good thing since the line is gone is that now you know the trigger is gone. Anything after this would be a true reading. 

:dust:


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Morning ladies, again trying to get caught up. LOL BMA you go for your blood work Monday right don't be discouraged it could still be too early, that's why I decided to wait until today when I go for my bloodwork. 

Funny story I have for you about my husband having to give his sample. He works in the city and deals with underground utilities gas and stuff like that. The day he had to go give his sample he was all panicked, first he has a company truck which he drive to and from work and cannot just up and leave the job site with it because of all the equipment, second he hadn't taken into account where he would actually go to do the sample. So he went and talked to his detail cop to get the address of the clinic, the cop knew it was a fertility clinic put two and two together and said he would drive him wait for him and drive him back but afterwards not to touch anything joking around of course. We joke all the time he got a police escort.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Must have been a fluke. I just tested again and the line is gone. I know it's still early to be out for this month but I'm a little sad. Not sure if I will keep testing or not.

you're not out yet, you are still very early if you're 7dpo...just remember you have your hubby who loves you very much and a great family and all you pals on here!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

GRN - that is hilarious! A police escort for a sperm sample...gotta love it!

August - wow what a dream that is!!!!! Must be all the fert drugs you are taking they give me whacky dreams also!

Bma - awww sorry hun but it is sooooo early...that was probably the last of the trigger yesterday...so in a couple of days I am praying for your bfp!

AFM - Dont kill me ladies but I didnt test this morning..LOL...I just couldnt bring myself to do it as I know it is a bfn....anyway I am just going to ride it out and see what happens as I have decided on no wine tonight anyway.


----------



## Bma11

August- yes I am only 8dpo. And there was a line but it was so faint that I just say it wasn't there. Good luck tomorrow. And thanks for the laugh! Your dream is hilarious a mini lawn mower to shave your legs- I'm sitting here literally LOL. 

Kismat-- you are so right! Implantation date would be between yesterday to the 10. So, I know I'm not out but it still stings that the stupid test got darker! Err Thank you so much, I teared up a little! Just wht I needed to hear along with the dream August had!!! Lol 

Have a great Friday ladies! Off to work I go....


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- thank you! And I understand you not testing, but........ I so wanted to know! You'll know anyway before you start treatment!


----------



## Bma11

Grny!!! Good luck today! Prayers your way. Girl, I'm way too early, I go in for blood work next Friday! It's just the stupid test was light and then darker so I got excited! Lol funny story. I giggled like an immature girl when my hubby went back to give his sample and when he came back and he was not all to thrilled about me giggling. Which is understandable! I still giggle I even made the secretary giggle. I'm 26, he is 41. Lol

Thanks mrs. T, I know it's way to early but I also just felt different until yesterday all symptoms are gone. How are you???


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> August- yes I am only 8dpo. And there was a line but it was so faint that I just say it wasn't there. Good luck tomorrow. And thanks for the laugh! Your dream is hilarious a mini lawn mower to shave your legs- I'm sitting here literally LOL.
> 
> Kismat-- you are so right! Implantation date would be between yesterday to the 10. So, I know I'm not out but it still stings that the stupid test got darker! Err Thank you so much, I teared up a little! Just wht I needed to hear along with the dream August had!!! Lol
> 
> Have a great Friday ladies! Off to work I go....

ladies we are in this together!! i am 9piui and i don't know what to think. my symptoms have diminished besides my bbs hurting and the cm. also today my temp dipped today to 97.8 the last 4 days it has been 98.0 so i don't know what to think about that. i really don't want to take a test but i feel like i just may tonight....


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> August- yes I am only 8dpo. And there was a line but it was so faint that I just say it wasn't there. Good luck tomorrow. And thanks for the laugh! Your dream is hilarious a mini lawn mower to shave your legs- I'm sitting here literally LOL.
> 
> Kismat-- you are so right! Implantation date would be between yesterday to the 10. So, I know I'm not out but it still stings that the stupid test got darker! Err Thank you so much, I teared up a little! Just wht I needed to hear along with the dream August had!!! Lol
> 
> Have a great Friday ladies! Off to work I go....
> 
> ladies we are in this together!! i am 9piui and i don't know what to think. my symptoms have diminished besides my bbs hurting and the cm. also today my temp dipped today to 97.8 the last 4 days it has been 98.0 so i don't know what to think about that. i really don't want to take a test but i feel like i just may tonight....Click to expand...

I'm sorry I didn't realize you had your IUI on nov 29?? I had my first one on the 29 & second on 30! I don't know anything about tempting, tried it for a couple days and quit. 

Well, let us know if you test... I wouldn't if I were you because it's still early, I'm only telling you that because it has made me feel horrible trying so early.


----------



## anmlz86

Hi everyone! I'm curious, did anyone else experience mild discomfort near pelvic region, where ovaries should be, after their trigger? I've had a pretty good pain over the left side of my pelvis after a couple hours of my injection, which was in my arm. The good follicle was on my left ovary so I assumed that was why I was experiencing the pain. Like a bad pimple ready to pop deal lol. It was super bad this morning but have gotten better as the day goes on. Thanks so much, good luck everyone!!


----------



## Bma11

anmlz86 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm curious, did anyone else experience mild discomfort near pelvic region, where ovaries should be, after their trigger? I've had a pretty good pain over the left side of my pelvis after a couple hours of my injection, which was in my arm. The good follicle was on my left ovary so I assumed that was why I was experiencing the pain. Like a bad pimple ready to pop deal lol. It was super bad this morning but have gotten better as the day goes on. Thanks so much, good luck everyone!!

I did this time, I had like 2-3 follicles this time, other times just one. I could actually feel me ovulating way more than I normally do. I would think its just ovulating discomfort!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

anmlz86 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm curious, did anyone else experience mild discomfort near pelvic region, where ovaries should be, after their trigger? I've had a pretty good pain over the left side of my pelvis after a couple hours of my injection, which was in my arm. The good follicle was on my left ovary so I assumed that was why I was experiencing the pain. Like a bad pimple ready to pop deal lol. It was super bad this morning but have gotten better as the day goes on. Thanks so much, good luck everyone!!

I felt pressure but not until 6 days later and it has continued since. Not like a pimple ready to pop just like a heaviness with like pulling. Hope I helped.


----------



## augustluvers

My anxiety is rising!!!! Tomorrow morning is cd9 for me and of course my ultrasound. I'm praying that everything looks great... but I can't help but to be nervous, you know? :cry: :wacko: :haha:

PS: Glad I could make you all laugh with my crazy dreams :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - yes for sure I will know before treatment...You did your trigger last week wednesday right? Then I dont think your ov date should actually be 2 days after the trigger. You did b2b IUIs right? I believe they count ovulation from the date of the 2nd IUI....am I getting this all wrong??? LOL

anm - yeah you will feel uncomfortable because of the ovulation....I had that happen. Then it wore off and then I had mild cramping almost the entire tww.

Kis - yeah I understand the feeling when all the symptoms disappear...I am dealing with that. Did you have a trigger shot? That is probably the trigger shot leaving your system also...which is good news because in a few days you might start having them again with you bfp!

august - I am praying you have 2-3 nice looking ones in there!


----------



## Bma11

I know after the trigger you ovulate 24-36 hours later right?? Well they called me last Wednesday and told me to take the trigger as soon as I could get to it as I was already surging. Normally it's take the trigger at 3am or 9:30 pm. You know, so I just figured I ovulated that Thursday the 30. I don't know 100% , you probably know wayyyy more than me, so ill go with that. Makes me feel better anyway. :)

And yes, I did back to back IUI Thursday and friday


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok then...we can go with Thursday if you were already surging....I think that is probably why you got your bfn this morning though....way to early.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Just got results of my blood test BFN. Very disappointed but now we move onto the next chapter of this journey


----------



## Bma11

So sorry grney. :( praying for you.


----------



## augustluvers

Grneydmassgal said:


> Just got results of my blood test BFN. Very disappointed but now we move onto the next chapter of this journey

I'm so sorry grney :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

I'm feeling a rather large amount of discomfort on my left side (ovary area) -_- don't know what to think of it but definitely doing the deed tonight just to be safe


----------



## Bma11

Good deal August , covering all basis!!
:spermy:


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bma - yes for sure I will know before treatment...You did your trigger last week wednesday right? Then I dont think your ov date should actually be 2 days after the trigger. You did b2b IUIs right? I believe they count ovulation from the date of the 2nd IUI....am I getting this all wrong??? LOL
> 
> anm - yeah you will feel uncomfortable because of the ovulation....I had that happen. Then it wore off and then I had mild cramping almost the entire tww.
> 
> Kis - yeah I understand the feeling when all the symptoms disappear...I am dealing with that. Did you have a trigger shot? That is probably the trigger shot leaving your system also...which is good news because in a few days you might start having them again with you bfp!
> 
> august - I am praying you have 2-3 nice looking ones in there!

Thanks ttc!! yeh that could be it as well, but today my bbs are hurting as well. just really trying not to think about it, even though it's sooo hard.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.

Wish you all the best of luck x x x x


----------



## Bma11

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
> Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
> To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck x x x x

Sorry for the bad news. Prayers for you!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Grn - aww hun I am so sorry...do you know what you will try next?

Kismat - oh hunny I know...trust me ALL the women on there understand the symptoms spotting....it comes with the territory. I do it also...though I try not to...hell I know I am not pg right now and I am still doing it..LOL

lady - Oh no!!!!! Do they still have you on clomid? I cant telll from your siggy? Maybe they need to switch you to femara or injectables to help with your lining.....hunny that is so disappointing...I am so sorry!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Get to it August!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Ok, I'm moving over here from the November thread. Maybe some Christmas magic will fall upon me and IUI #3 will work! We're trying Bravelle this time. Expensive, but my RE thinks it's the best path for me due to my age.

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey kat....welcome...We were buddys in the Nov thread together...


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks ttc, already on gonal F injections. may have to try another medication next time round xxx


----------



## augustluvers

Kat S said:


> Ok, I'm moving over here from the November thread. Maybe some Christmas magic will fall upon me and IUI #3 will work! We're trying Bravelle this time. Expensive, but my RE thinks it's the best path for me due to my age.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!

Kat ~ Welcome :hugs: I'm on Bravelle right now. I love it! I gotta warn you that it has a little sting in it but after 5 nights of using it, I'm no longer feeling the sting. We are here for you!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Grneydmassgal said:
 

> Just got results of my blood test BFN. Very disappointed but now we move onto the next chapter of this journey

:hugs:


lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
> Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
> To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck x x x x

:hugs:


Kat S said:


> Ok, I'm moving over here from the November thread. Maybe some Christmas magic will fall upon me and IUI #3 will work! We're trying Bravelle this time. Expensive, but my RE thinks it's the best path for me due to my age.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!

Welcome kat :flower:
What cd are you on?


----------



## augustluvers

*TO EVERYONE *~ I just wanted to give you a few words of encouragement. I know that many of us are experiencing some tough moments, from cycles getting cancelled to getting bfn's... So I just wanted to tell you all not to lose hope or faith. Believe that it will happen. Right now I know that no words could ever take the ache and pain away but remember that every cloudy night is holding back a blue sky :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

_*As for me*_ ~ The pain on my left side has subsided. I did my bravelle injection and I'm now getting ready for bed. I'm anxious to see what the ultrasound will yield tomorrow morning. I'm going to hit the sack but I'll be praying for each and everyone of you lovely ladies. I'll pray for peace, and comfort, and reassurance and that your hope and faith is never lost. 

"Don't lose hope... you never know what tomorrow will bring."

"Faith makes things possible."


----------



## Mrs. T

That was lovely augustluvers. I really needed that. I will do the same for you.


----------



## Bma11

Thank you sweet augustluvers! We all need to be reminded of that. 

Looking forward to hearing some good news from ultrasound tomorrow. Hope they work with y'all for your DH sake and yours of course!! 

I am praying for you and everyone else here.

Welcome kat~ I hope This is your month! I was on bravelle this last cycle and did really well on it! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Conceive81

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
> Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
> To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck x x x x

I'm sorry to hear that, Lady. Did they figure out why your lining gets so thin?


----------



## lady luck12

Conceive81 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
> Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
> To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck x x x x
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, Lady. Did they figure out why your lining gets so thin?Click to expand...

Thanks. No they didn't say just that they may change the gonal F for something else to see if that helps.

How's things with you ? xxx


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Grn - aww hun I am so sorry...do you know what you will try next?
> 
> Kismat - oh hunny I know...trust me ALL the women on there understand the symptoms spotting....it comes with the territory. I do it also...though I try not to...hell I know I am not pg right now and I am still doing it..LOL
> 
> lady - Oh no!!!!! Do they still have you on clomid? I cant telll from your siggy? Maybe they need to switch you to femara or injectables to help with your lining.....hunny that is so disappointing...I am so sorry!

Yes I know it's sooo hard but we all symptom spot. I woke up this morning at 430 to pee and then again at 7. So the 2nd time I took Walmart cheapy and it was a bfn. I know it's still too early I'm 10iui. But thought let me see but at least I know the hcg out. Just wait and see. My bbs are still hurting and my temp is constant.


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> *TO EVERYONE *~ I just wanted to give you a few words of encouragement. I know that many of us are experiencing some tough moments, from cycles getting cancelled to getting bfn's... So I just wanted to tell you all not to lose hope or faith. Believe that it will happen. Right now I know that no words could ever take the ache and pain away but remember that every cloudy night is holding back a blue sky :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> _*As for me*_ ~ The pain on my left side has subsided. I did my bravelle injection and I'm now getting ready for bed. I'm anxious to see what the ultrasound will yield tomorrow morning. I'm going to hit the sack but I'll be praying for each and everyone of you lovely ladies. I'll pray for peace, and comfort, and reassurance and that your hope and faith is never lost.
> 
> "Don't lose hope... you never know what tomorrow will bring."
> 
> "Faith makes things possible."

That is so nice of you. Praying for all of us!!!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for all the encouragement. I really cracked when the 2nd IUI failed. I spent days in despair and hopelessness. I started to feel a little better last night, and hope my resolve and strength returns soon. I think a part of medical success is a positive attitude.

Anyway, today is cycle day 7. I had my 1st follicle check since I started the Bravelle. I have a follie on each side! I go back Monday, and she thinks I'll have my trigger shot that day and IUI Tuesday. Very fast cycle! She said that can happen on Bravelle.


----------



## augustluvers

Girls... I really don't know what the heck to think right now. 

I had my follicle check this morning. The ultrasound tech said that I have one follicle on my left and two in the right (the opposite of my wednesday ultrasound)... I told her that my wednesday ultrasound yielded three follicles at 10, 11, and 12mm. She said to me I don't know how that can be because your three biggest follicles right now are measuring 9, 10 and 11mm. WTH?!?!?! 

Not to mention that I had loads of EWCM all day yesterday and today. With cramps in my left side for hours. I'm thinking that I ovulated and the three follicles from today are left over ones? IDK.... I told the blood technician to make sure she tested my progesterone today! LOL... I should be getting a call this afternoon but I have no idea what to expect at this point.


----------



## Mrs. T

Just wait to see what they say. It can be very confusing! On my CD5 they said I had 8 on one side and 4 on the other. Then on CD8 they said I had 7 on each side! Then CD10 I had 8 one side and 5 on the other. My doctor had to call them to figure our what was going on. And they kept screwing up which ovary was which because my ovaries are placed weird. I think my left one is kinda above/behind my uterus and my right one is waayyy to the right. It got to the point where I had to practically instruct the techs where they would find them. So don't get discouraged. Hopefully your bloodwork will answer your questions. Fx!


----------



## augustluvers

Got the call literally just a few minutes ago. I didn't get to talk about the follicle but you know what, they must know what they are doing so I'm going to just go with what they say at this point.

I've been taking 150iu of Bravelle every night. I'm to take only 112.5iu of Bravelle tonight and tomorrow night along with 10iu of lupron tomorrow morning and then return for another ultrasound on Monday morning. It's looking like a wedneday/thursday IUI for me.


----------



## Bma11

August~ I absolutely hate the feeling of not really knowing what's going on, but then like you said we just have to trust our doctors.

So, how are you mixing 112.5 of bravelle? I'm kinda a math dummy and the vials are 75 iu each, so I'm not understanding.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone, I missed alot since I haven't checked in for a few days. This is a very busy thread!!

For those how got BFN, I'm sorry :hugs: This is such a difficult process.

For those who are still on stims, grow follies grow!!!

AFM, I'm on day 4 of femara and my first u/s isn't until cd12, so this coming Friday. I usually ov on CD 14 or 15 so I'm guessing I may trigger the night of my u/s or the next day, but who knows???


----------



## Bma11

Okay, blonde moment. I searched the thread looking for AFM. And finally realized it means : as for me! Wow. I thought surely I haven't seen anyone by the username AFM. Lol

It's Saturday and I'm at work. Blah


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Okay, blonde moment. I searched the thread looking for AFM. And finally realized it means : as for me! Wow. I thought surely I haven't seen anyone by the username AFM. Lol
> 
> It's Saturday and I'm at work. Blah

:rofl: It's ok we all have those moments. 

As for the 112.5 iu of bravelle..

You pull back 2cc of water, place the 2cc of water into one 75iu of Bravelle vial, but you only pull back 1cc which means you pulled back half of the 75iu of Bravelle. Then you put the 1cc into a second 75iu of Bravelle and pull back 1cc again. Now you have 75 plus 37.5 and that gives you 112.5iu of Bravelle. 

It took the nurse a long time to explain it to me. LOL


----------



## Bma11

:dohh: makes sense. I also referred to my eggs in inches my first go at all this and then someone was like that's not right an I said oh yeah it's centimeters... Yeah it's mm! :dohh: 

Well fingers crossed for some good sized follicles. I on the other hand am having a pity party with myself, trying not to tell anyone my feelings. I just do not feel one bit pregnant. Nothing. A co worker who is prego said something about my age and hers and she said I'm 33 and about to have my first, and I automatically said, at least you can have one :( I hope I didn't hurt her feelings but I'm in just a sour mood about this whole process. I hope I don't bring anyone down! But I'm trying to snap out of my funk, got to put on a brave face and apply makeup , do facials, waxing and all that people person stuff!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> Okay, blonde moment. I searched the thread looking for AFM. And finally realized it means : as for me! Wow. I thought surely I haven't seen anyone by the username AFM. Lol
> 
> It's Saturday and I'm at work. Blah

Hahaha gotcha bma! I working today too, so I feel your pain on that one. Fortunately I'm in an office so nobody's around so it's not too bad. It's so hard to be personable when you're feeling like being anything but friendly, so I'm proud of you for putting on a brave face. And remember, for some women, they don't feel ANYthing when they're first pregnant, so don't read too much into it.


----------



## GreenOrchid

augustluvers said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, blonde moment. I searched the thread looking for AFM. And finally realized it means : as for me! Wow. I thought surely I haven't seen anyone by the username AFM. Lol
> 
> It's Saturday and I'm at work. Blah
> 
> :rofl: It's ok we all have those moments.
> 
> As for the 112.5 iu of bravelle..
> 
> You pull back 2cc of water, place the 2cc of water into one 75iu of Bravelle vial, but you only pull back 1cc which means you pulled back half of the 75iu of Bravelle. Then you put the 1cc into a second 75iu of Bravelle and pull back 1cc again. Now you have 75 plus 37.5 and that gives you 112.5iu of Bravelle.
> 
> It took the nurse a long time to explain it to me. LOLClick to expand...

Wow that's complicated as heck!! As long as you get a few nice fat follies :thumbup:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Hi everyone, Iv been off for a few weeks after my 1st iui failed and husband had to have spine surgery on the 19th :( today was 2nd IUI. Thursday I had 1 follie on each side measuring 19mm, so doctor had me trigger yesterday (friday), and this am was iui. husbands count was much lower at 10million, he just had spine surgery, so we're guessing thats why, but Doctor said its good. tonight I start lovenox (blood thinner) Im a bit nervous to give myself these shots every night, but they think my thyroid antibody is causing implantation issues. i feel like i am on so much medication :( Im so happy to see some BFP's and everyone else staying strong! dont give up! we will get there :)


----------



## Charliegirl27

Bma11 said:


> Okay, blonde moment. I searched the thread looking for AFM. And finally realized it means : as for me! Wow. I thought surely I haven't seen anyone by the username AFM. Lol
> 
> It's Saturday and I'm at work. Blah

Lol! 


Bma11 said:


> :dohh: makes sense. I also referred to my eggs in inches my first go at all this and then someone was like that's not right an I said oh yeah it's centimeters... Yeah it's mm! :dohh:
> 
> Well fingers crossed for some good sized follicles. I on the other hand am having a pity party with myself, trying not to tell anyone my feelings. I just do not feel one bit pregnant. Nothing. A co worker who is prego said something about my age and hers and she said I'm 33 and about to have my first, and I automatically said, at least you can have one :( I hope I didn't hurt her feelings but I'm in just a sour mood about this whole process. I hope I don't bring anyone down! But I'm trying to snap out of my funk, got to put on a brave face and apply makeup , do facials, waxing and all that people person stuff!

:hugs:
I feel the same a lot of the time. Some people are never ending with the slight comments which get me down but I have to laugh them off and make excuses as no one bar our mums and best friends know what we're doing. I have 2 kids but every week without fail I hear ' when are you having the next one' or 'aren't you going to try for a boy' or ' surely your next' I feel like screaming ITS NOT THAT FRIGGING EASY! It's not till you've been in this situation that you appreciate how hard it can be.


----------



## Charliegirl27

CCClomidQueen said:


> Hi everyone, Iv been off for a few weeks after my 1st iui failed and husband had to have spine surgery on the 19th :( today was 2nd IUI. Thursday I had 1 follie on each side measuring 19mm, so doctor had me trigger yesterday (friday), and this am was iui. husbands count was much lower at 10million, he just had spine surgery, so we're guessing thats why, but Doctor said its good. tonight I start lovenox (blood thinner) Im a bit nervous to give myself these shots every night, but they think my thyroid antibody is causing implantation issues. i feel like i am on so much medication :( Im so happy to see some BFP's and everyone else staying strong! dont give up! we will get there :)

:hugs: sounds very stressful, your husbands count may be lower buts its still good and it only takes the one! Hope he's on the mend and the lovenox does the trick :)


----------



## Kat S

It's so nice to come on here and read about others going through Bravelle and waiting for IUIs, etc. August, I think we're about on the same track as my nurse said I'll probably trigger Monday and have my 3rd IUI Tuesday. Good luck to you!!

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Kat S said:


> It's so nice to come on here and read about others going through Bravelle and waiting for IUIs, etc. August, I think we're about on the same track as my nurse said I'll probably trigger Monday and have my 3rd IUI Tuesday. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

KAT ~ I'm so glad to see that your cycle is right around mine. :happydance: I go tomorrow morning for another ultrasound and blood work appointment. I'm praying that my follicles have grown and continue to grow so I can trigger by at least Wednesday :shrug:

BMA ~ I get comments and questions thrown at me all the time. It's a never ending and of course it can be very frustrating. My husband's grandmother is constantly asking if there is something in my oven :rofl: I think she'll pass out the day I finally say yes to her! :rofl: 

As for me ~ Tomorrow is my cd12 ultrasound. I can't wait to see what this ultrasound yield with so much confusion right now, any answer is better then more questions. :wacko: I must say that my breast are starting to hurt again and this doesn't happen until I'm at least 2dpo. So if I ovulated on Friday, then this would be why I'm experiencing this pain today. :shrug: Guess I just have to wait until tomorrow... so many dang on questions LOL

PS~ If you have seen my signature you'll see that I have a link for my blog. I'm going to work on updating that thing today. LOL I'm so bad at doing it because I have you wonderful ladies to vent to all day long LOL


----------



## Kat S

CCClomidQueen said:


> Hi everyone, Iv been off for a few weeks after my 1st iui failed and husband had to have spine surgery on the 19th :( today was 2nd IUI. Thursday I had 1 follie on each side measuring 19mm, so doctor had me trigger yesterday (friday), and this am was iui. husbands count was much lower at 10million, he just had spine surgery, so we're guessing thats why, but Doctor said its good. tonight I start lovenox (blood thinner) Im a bit nervous to give myself these shots every night, but they think my thyroid antibody is causing implantation issues. i feel like i am on so much medication :( Im so happy to see some BFP's and everyone else staying strong! dont give up! we will get there :)

I know just how you feel about grieving over a failed IUI. :hugs: Was your DH's count 10 mil BEFORE wash or after wash? that's actually a good number for post wash, so it sounds like between that and having two good sized follies, you have a great chance this month. Hee hee...yeah, injectables. I'm now an "old pro" at that after doing Bravelle this month. 

:dust:


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies so this weekend has been so weird. On sat there was brown discharge several times and then late last night I had spotting start when I wiped. This morning it's definitely there. I'm 11dpiui. Brown discharge came at 10dpiui. I don't know what to think. I am having cramps and not feeling good.


----------



## Kat S

augustluvers said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> It's so nice to come on here and read about others going through Bravelle and waiting for IUIs, etc. August, I think we're about on the same track as my nurse said I'll probably trigger Monday and have my 3rd IUI Tuesday. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> 
> KAT ~ I'm so glad to see that your cycle is right around mine. :happydance: I go tomorrow morning for another ultrasound and blood work appointment. I'm praying that my follicles have grown and continue to grow so I can trigger by at least Wednesday :shrug:
> 
> BMA ~ I get comments and questions thrown at me all the time. It's a never ending and of course it can be very frustrating. My husband's grandmother is constantly asking if there is something in my oven :rofl: I think she'll pass out the day I finally say yes to her! :rofl:
> 
> As for me ~ Tomorrow is my cd12 ultrasound. I can't wait to see what this ultrasound yield with so much confusion right now, any answer is better then more questions. :wacko: I must say that my breast are starting to hurt again and this doesn't happen until I'm at least 2dpo. So if I ovulated on Friday, then this would be why I'm experiencing this pain today. :shrug: Guess I just have to wait until tomorrow... so many dang on questions LOL
> 
> PS~ If you have seen my signature you'll see that I have a link for my blog. I'm going to work on updating that thing today. LOL I'm so bad at doing it because I have you wonderful ladies to vent to all day long LOLClick to expand...

I used to get breast pain the week/days before my period, but since I've been taking Clomid/Femara, the breast pain has stopped. Maybe the meds have also altered your body's normal system, and your breast pain doesn't mean you O'd already.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies so this weekend has been so weird. On sat there was brown discharge several times and then late last night I had spotting start when I wiped. This morning it's definitely there. I'm 11dpiui. Brown discharge came at 10dpiui. I don't know what to think. I am having cramps and not feeling good.

If I'm not mistaken, this is a GOOD sign. Maybe implantation?!??? Ahhh! Getting excited for you!!!!!! Just googled and here: 


Implantation spotting or bleeding: Short, brief spotting (a couple of drops of light or dark blood).. Implantation bleeding or spotting does not usually look like a regular menstrual period but is scanty and usually a pinkish or brownish discharge. and it usually happens around 6-12 days after ovulation and fertilization, within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-12 days.

WHOO HOO!! Fingers crossed and praying!!!! :test:


----------



## augustluvers

Kat S said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> It's so nice to come on here and read about others going through Bravelle and waiting for IUIs, etc. August, I think we're about on the same track as my nurse said I'll probably trigger Monday and have my 3rd IUI Tuesday. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> 
> KAT ~ I'm so glad to see that your cycle is right around mine. :happydance: I go tomorrow morning for another ultrasound and blood work appointment. I'm praying that my follicles have grown and continue to grow so I can trigger by at least Wednesday :shrug:
> 
> BMA ~ I get comments and questions thrown at me all the time. It's a never ending and of course it can be very frustrating. My husband's grandmother is constantly asking if there is something in my oven :rofl: I think she'll pass out the day I finally say yes to her! :rofl:
> 
> As for me ~ Tomorrow is my cd12 ultrasound. I can't wait to see what this ultrasound yield with so much confusion right now, any answer is better then more questions. :wacko: I must say that my breast are starting to hurt again and this doesn't happen until I'm at least 2dpo. So if I ovulated on Friday, then this would be why I'm experiencing this pain today. :shrug: Guess I just have to wait until tomorrow... so many dang on questions LOL
> 
> PS~ If you have seen my signature you'll see that I have a link for my blog. I'm going to work on updating that thing today. LOL I'm so bad at doing it because I have you wonderful ladies to vent to all day long LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I used to get breast pain the week/days before my period, but since I've been taking Clomid/Femara, the breast pain has stopped. Maybe the meds have also altered your body's normal system, and your breast pain doesn't mean you O'd already.Click to expand...

I don't know. I had many signs of ovulation for this past friday, not to mention the disappearance of three eggs. LOL Its all just so crazy. I'm not even going to bother driving myself crazy of it. It is what it is at this point, you know? I can't wait for tomorrow though.


----------



## Kat S

augustluvers said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> It's so nice to come on here and read about others going through Bravelle and waiting for IUIs, etc. August, I think we're about on the same track as my nurse said I'll probably trigger Monday and have my 3rd IUI Tuesday. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!
> 
> KAT ~ I'm so glad to see that your cycle is right around mine. :happydance: I go tomorrow morning for another ultrasound and blood work appointment. I'm praying that my follicles have grown and continue to grow so I can trigger by at least Wednesday :shrug:
> 
> BMA ~ I get comments and questions thrown at me all the time. It's a never ending and of course it can be very frustrating. My husband's grandmother is constantly asking if there is something in my oven :rofl: I think she'll pass out the day I finally say yes to her! :rofl:
> 
> As for me ~ Tomorrow is my cd12 ultrasound. I can't wait to see what this ultrasound yield with so much confusion right now, any answer is better then more questions. :wacko: I must say that my breast are starting to hurt again and this doesn't happen until I'm at least 2dpo. So if I ovulated on Friday, then this would be why I'm experiencing this pain today. :shrug: Guess I just have to wait until tomorrow... so many dang on questions LOL
> 
> PS~ If you have seen my signature you'll see that I have a link for my blog. I'm going to work on updating that thing today. LOL I'm so bad at doing it because I have you wonderful ladies to vent to all day long LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I used to get breast pain the week/days before my period, but since I've been taking Clomid/Femara, the breast pain has stopped. Maybe the meds have also altered your body's normal system, and your breast pain doesn't mean you O'd already.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I had many signs of ovulation for this past friday, not to mention the disappearance of three eggs. LOL Its all just so crazy. I'm not even going to bother driving myself crazy of it. It is what it is at this point, you know? I can't wait for tomorrow though.Click to expand...

Well, they'll be able to tell from your blood work if you already ovulated. I hope you didn't! Hopefully, tomorrow will give you definitive answers.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Kat S said:


> CCClomidQueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Iv been off for a few weeks after my 1st iui failed and husband had to have spine surgery on the 19th :( today was 2nd IUI. Thursday I had 1 follie on each side measuring 19mm, so doctor had me trigger yesterday (friday), and this am was iui. husbands count was much lower at 10million, he just had spine surgery, so we're guessing thats why, but Doctor said its good. tonight I start lovenox (blood thinner) Im a bit nervous to give myself these shots every night, but they think my thyroid antibody is causing implantation issues. i feel like i am on so much medication :( Im so happy to see some BFP's and everyone else staying strong! dont give up! we will get there :)
> 
> I know just how you feel about grieving over a failed IUI. :hugs: Was your DH's count 10 mil BEFORE wash or after wash? that's actually a good number for post wash, so it sounds like between that and having two good sized follies, you have a great chance this month. Hee hee...yeah, injectables. I'm now an "old pro" at that after doing Bravelle this month.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks Kat, Husbands count was 10mill after wash.last time before his surgery it was 33mill. last nights shot of lovenox was aweful!!! am i supposed to put the entire needle in? the trigger shot needle i didnt even feel, this one is horrible :( hope to be a pro soon too, because if this iui works I have to give my self the lovenox shot for 9 months!


----------



## Waiting 4em

Hi Gals,

I had my 4th IUI yesterday. The doctor had a difficult time because of my tiltered uterus. I took Femara (7.5 mg) ondays 3-7. As of 12/5/12 I had 2 mature follicles (18&19) on the left and one small (11) on the right. I did the Hcg injection Friday around 12:30 AM and went in for the IUI on Saturday morning. I had a lot of cramping on both sides on Saturday which was unsuall for me. My partner and I played some mood music in attempts to lighting the mood of the medical office...lol I am trying to keep positive and have no one really to talk to about the procedure because I honestly don't think they understand the emotional rolercoaster that it is.


----------



## Bma11

Waiting 4em said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I had my 4th IUI yesterday. The doctor had a difficult time because of my tiltered uterus. I took Femara (7.5 mg) ondays 3-7. As of 12/5/12 I had 2 mature follicles (18&19) on the left and one small (11) on the right. I did the Hcg injection Friday around 12:30 AM and went in for the IUI on Saturday morning. I had a lot of cramping on both sides on Saturday which was unsuall for me. My partner and I played some mood music in attempts to lighting the mood of the medical office...lol I am trying to keep positive and have no one really to talk to about the procedure because I honestly don't think they understand the emotional rolercoaster that it is.

Hey there! Fingers crossed for you. :) I felt different this time too after the IUI. This is my third round and we do back to back iuis. Maybe it is because we had more follicles than usual or we are just more sensitive because if the hormones. Who knows. 
This is a very emotional roller coaster. Today, after deep cleaning my house, I'm laying here watching tv and sobbing. All these commercials with sweet kids or babies, make me just want to scream why me?? Ugh. My boobs aren't hurting anymore so I feel like im out this month... 

But, it will happen, just not knowing when hurts. 

We are here for you!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so this weekend has been so weird. On sat there was brown discharge several times and then late last night I had spotting start when I wiped. This morning it's definitely there. I'm 11dpiui. Brown discharge came at 10dpiui. I don't know what to think. I am having cramps and not feeling good.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, this is a GOOD sign. Maybe implantation?!??? Ahhh! Getting excited for you!!!!!! Just googled and here:
> 
> 
> Implantation spotting or bleeding: Short, brief spotting (a couple of drops of light or dark blood).. Implantation bleeding or spotting does not usually look like a regular menstrual period but is scanty and usually a pinkish or brownish discharge. and it usually happens around 6-12 days after ovulation and fertilization, within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-12 days.
> 
> WHOO HOO!! Fingers crossed and praying!!!! :test:Click to expand...

Aww thanks keep the prayers and good thoughts. I have been spotting al morning today with cramps as well. I don't know if its ad or something else. Just praying its implantation!! How are you doing?


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ :hugs: I have those moments too. Did you watch the movie "What to expect while expecting?" It's supposed to be a comedy but I cried during the whole things. :rofl:

As for me ~ I have just completed my final course for my Master's Program just now... Now I must drive an hour home, to take a nap :happydance: I graduate on January 27th! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC422long

I am in an injectable iui cycle (first time) using gonal f and hcg. First ultrasound after baseline found 4 follicles (18,17,13,12mm). The nurse said I may trigger tomorrow. This is faster than I expected at cd8 today. Would you trigger with that many follicles? I know 12 and 13 are small, but may become 15s by tomorrow eve. I want a happy, healthy baby. Twins make me a tiny bit nervous, but not terrified. I am scared of 3-4 implanting as my DH's swimmers are high count and 80+% motility. The nurse said selective reduction is an option, but i am afraid that would be hard for me to do. My insurance company does conversions to ivf. Should I push for that? Four follicles seems like a lot for iui and few for ivf. What to do? Anyone with similar experiences? What did you do?
Sending positive thoughts to all looking for a BFP for the holidays!!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat~ I will and I'm pretty sure it's a very good thing! Yay. When will you test?? 
Today has been tough for me for no good reason other than all my symptoms have subsided and feeling down. I go in dec 14 to get my blood preg test. Praying for a bfp but not getting my hopes up. 

August~ I didn't watch that movie, I won't for sure now!! Lol. You know, the first year was fine, but the last three months with RE, meds , IUI have been torture. Just feeling sad today, but I'll be fine. 

My parents offered to pay for the next cycle if this one doesn't work.... My plan was to stop trying and saving up for ivf, so I'm getting ahead of myself and trying to figure what I want to do. 

I originally wanted to get away from RE, and save, get on advocare and get back to crossfit and magically get prego! Lol I don't know. I'm all over the place today. 

:dust: to all y'all! Despit my mood today I am praying for all of us :)


----------



## Bma11

TTC422long said:


> I am in an injectable iui cycle (first time) using gonal f and hcg. First ultrasound after baseline found 4 follicles (18,17,13,12mm). The nurse said I may trigger tomorrow. This is faster than I expected at cd8 today. Would you trigger with that many follicles? I know 12 and 13 are small, but may become 15s by tomorrow eve. I want a happy, healthy baby. Twins make me a tiny bit nervous, but not terrified. I am scared of 3-4 implanting as my DH's swimmers are high count and 80+% motility. The nurse said selective reduction is an option, but i am afraid that would be hard for me to do. My insurance company does conversions to ivf. Should I push for that? Four follicles seems like a lot for iui and few for ivf. What to do? Anyone with similar experiences? What did you do?
> Sending positive thoughts to all looking for a BFP for the holidays!!

Hey there!!! I believe your RE will do what is best for you and if they thought they needed to cancel the cycle they probably would or they would counsel you . And they would probably talk to you about conversion if it was a possibility. But yeah, if they told me conversion or cancel an my insurance covered it, I'd do it. 

This last cycle I was on bravelle injections and I can't remember the sizes but I did not that I had a 13,14,16,13,11,11. The nurse told me I probably wouldn't ovulate with the smaller ones. I believe they had me trigger that day and I was worried because the biggest one was a 16, but they grow and my blood work showed that I was already starting to surge! Hope I helped. Hope everything turns out good for you!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat~ I will and I'm pretty sure it's a very good thing! Yay. When will you test??
> Today has been tough for me for no good reason other than all my symptoms have subsided and feeling down. I go in dec 14 to get my blood preg test. Praying for a bfp but not getting my hopes up.
> 
> August~ I didn't watch that movie, I won't for sure now!! Lol. You know, the first year was fine, but the last three months with RE, meds , IUI have been torture. Just feeling sad today, but I'll be fine.
> 
> My parents offered to pay for the next cycle if this one doesn't work.... My plan was to stop trying and saving up for ivf, so I'm getting ahead of myself and trying to figure what I want to do.
> 
> I originally wanted to get away from RE, and save, get on advocare and get back to crossfit and magically get prego! Lol I don't know. I'm all over the place today.
> 
> :dust: to all y'all! Despit my mood today I am praying for all of us :)

Aww thanks yeh me too I'm so not trying to read in this bi it's hard not too. I know it's very hard. But we are here for each other. I'm not sure. I will we what happens tomorrow. Then we will c.


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
I take my last pill tomorrow an then I go in Friday which is day 11 for scan to see how look an I'm hopeing to get a trigger that day an IUI the next but just don't know as I've never went in for a day 11 scan ever until now. :shrug: Most time its day 13 an IUI but this time different plan. I sure hope all shows good for me. 


Good Luck to everyone on doing their IUI.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lady - sorry hun! I didnt know.

August - oh hun, thank you so much for those words of encouragement. I really appreciate them and needed to read them right now...as I doubt whether my December IUI will work. Perfect timing! I havent even tried to watch that movie...any movie about pregnancy I try to avoid as I know that I will have that same reaction. Did you have your scan today?

Kat - wow that is quick but hey....less time to wait for everything to work right?

BMA - that is hilarious about the AFM...that is totally something I would do! I really hope you arent out of it....are you progesterone, cuz the boob soreness will come and go when you are on it.

Clomidqueen - I hope your DH feels better soon, my DH had back surgery a few years ago and I remember how it feels to see them in so much pain. I know all of these drugs are hard but I know they will be worth it we will have our lil ones soon!

waiting - welcome to the forum...feel free to vent...we are here!

afm - af should be here tomorrow...my temps have been plummeting so I will going in for my cd 3 scan sometime this week to start my IUI cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bigger - good luck at your scan tomorrow...I usually do a scan on cd 11....


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- awe man, well at least you get to move on!! Good luck. 
Yes I'm on progestrone suppositories. I know it will come and go and last cycle they didn't hurt at all! But I just know my body and I just don't feel pregnant. Oh I am annoying myself with this poor pitiful me bit!! LOL


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> TTC baby- awe man, well at least you get to move on!! Good luck.
> Yes I'm on progestrone suppositories. I know it will come and go and last cycle they didn't hurt at all! But I just know my body and I just don't feel pregnant. Oh I am annoying myself with this poor pitiful me bit!! LOL

Bma - nothing wrong with being a little "poor me". We're all entitled when it seems like the :witch: is coming on. Nevertheless, I'm holding out hope for your BFP. We REALLY need some in this thread!!



biggerfamily said:


> Hello ladies,
> I take my last pill tomorrow an then I go in Friday which is day 11 for scan to see how look an I'm hopeing to get a trigger that day an IUI the next but just don't know as I've never went in for a day 11 scan ever until now. :shrug: Most time its day 13 an IUI but this time different plan. I sure hope all shows good for me.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone on doing their IUI.

Hi biggerfamily! You're almost on the same schedule as me - I finished my femara yesterday and go in for a 12 day scan on friday. I hope this different schedule works out for you. I'm hoping for a weekend iui so my hubby doesn't have to stress about getting to work after taking care of his business hahaha.



ttcbaby117 said:


> lady - sorry hun! I didnt know.
> 
> afm - af should be here tomorrow...my temps have been plummeting so I will going in for my cd 3 scan sometime this week to start my IUI cycle.

ttcbaby - Sorry about af :( :hugs::hugs: I totally know what you mean abot getting emotional over babies on TV :(


----------



## GreenOrchid

Waiting 4em said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I had my 4th IUI yesterday. The doctor had a difficult time because of my tiltered uterus. I took Femara (7.5 mg) ondays 3-7. As of 12/5/12 I had 2 mature follicles (18&19) on the left and one small (11) on the right. I did the Hcg injection Friday around 12:30 AM and went in for the IUI on Saturday morning. I had a lot of cramping on both sides on Saturday which was unsuall for me. My partner and I played some mood music in attempts to lighting the mood of the medical office...lol I am trying to keep positive and have no one really to talk to about the procedure because I honestly don't think they understand the emotional rolercoaster that it is.

Yep, it's definitely an emotional rollercoaster, and I know we're all ready to get off this ride!! I hope you get your BFP this month!!



Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so this weekend has been so weird. On sat there was brown discharge several times and then late last night I had spotting start when I wiped. This morning it's definitely there. I'm 11dpiui. Brown discharge came at 10dpiui. I don't know what to think. I am having cramps and not feeling good.
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, this is a GOOD sign. Maybe implantation?!??? Ahhh! Getting excited for you!!!!!! Just googled and here:
> 
> 
> Implantation spotting or bleeding: Short, brief spotting (a couple of drops of light or dark blood).. Implantation bleeding or spotting does not usually look like a regular menstrual period but is scanty and usually a pinkish or brownish discharge. and it usually happens around 6-12 days after ovulation and fertilization, within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-12 days.
> 
> WHOO HOO!! Fingers crossed and praying!!!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks keep the prayers and good thoughts. I have been spotting al morning today with cramps as well. I don't know if its ad or something else. Just praying its implantation!! How are you doing?Click to expand...

How are you doing today Kismat? I'm praying it was implantation bleeding!!



augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ :hugs: I have those moments too. Did you watch the movie "What to expect while expecting?" It's supposed to be a comedy but I cried during the whole things. :rofl:
> 
> As for me ~ I have just completed my final course for my Master's Program just now... Now I must drive an hour home, to take a nap :happydance: I graduate on January 27th! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo on finishing your Masters coursework! Such a good feeling isn't it!!



TTC422long said:


> I am in an injectable iui cycle (first time) using gonal f and hcg. First ultrasound after baseline found 4 follicles (18,17,13,12mm). The nurse said I may trigger tomorrow. This is faster than I expected at cd8 today. Would you trigger with that many follicles? I know 12 and 13 are small, but may become 15s by tomorrow eve. I want a happy, healthy baby. Twins make me a tiny bit nervous, but not terrified. I am scared of 3-4 implanting as my DH's swimmers are high count and 80+% motility. The nurse said selective reduction is an option, but i am afraid that would be hard for me to do. My insurance company does conversions to ivf. Should I push for that? Four follicles seems like a lot for iui and few for ivf. What to do? Anyone with similar experiences? What did you do?
> Sending positive thoughts to all looking for a BFP for the holidays!!

Welcome TTC422long :) I wouldn't do the IVF because that's not very many follicles and I wouldn't want to waste an IVF try, but that's just me...I hope you get some guidance from your RE's office.


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> Waiting 4em said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gals,
> 
> I had my 4th IUI yesterday. The doctor had a difficult time because of my tiltered uterus. I took Femara (7.5 mg) ondays 3-7. As of 12/5/12 I had 2 mature follicles (18&19) on the left and one small (11) on the right. I did the Hcg injection Friday around 12:30 AM and went in for the IUI on Saturday morning. I had a lot of cramping on both sides on Saturday which was unsuall for me. My partner and I played some mood music in attempts to lighting the mood of the medical office...lol I am trying to keep positive and have no one really to talk to about the procedure because I honestly don't think they understand the emotional rolercoaster that it is.
> 
> Yep, it's definitely an emotional rollercoaster, and I know we're all ready to get off this ride!! I hope you get your BFP this month!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so this weekend has been so weird. On sat there was brown discharge several times and then late last night I had spotting start when I wiped. This morning it's definitely there. I'm 11dpiui. Brown discharge came at 10dpiui. I don't know what to think. I am having cramps and not feeling good.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, this is a GOOD sign. Maybe implantation?!??? Ahhh! Getting excited for you!!!!!! Just googled and here:
> 
> 
> Implantation spotting or bleeding: Short, brief spotting (a couple of drops of light or dark blood).. Implantation bleeding or spotting does not usually look like a regular menstrual period but is scanty and usually a pinkish or brownish discharge. and it usually happens around 6-12 days after ovulation and fertilization, within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-12 days.
> 
> WHOO HOO!! Fingers crossed and praying!!!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks keep the prayers and good thoughts. I have been spotting al morning today with cramps as well. I don't know if its ad or something else. Just praying its implantation!! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing today Kismat? I'm praying it was implantation bleeding!!
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> BMA ~ :hugs: I have those moments too. Did you watch the movie "What to expect while expecting?" It's supposed to be a comedy but I cried during the whole things. :rofl:
> 
> As for me ~ I have just completed my final course for my Master's Program just now... Now I must drive an hour home, to take a nap :happydance: I graduate on January 27th! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo on finishing your Masters coursework! Such a good feeling isn't it!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTC422long said:
> 
> 
> I am in an injectable iui cycle (first time) using gonal f and hcg. First ultrasound after baseline found 4 follicles (18,17,13,12mm). The nurse said I may trigger tomorrow. This is faster than I expected at cd8 today. Would you trigger with that many follicles? I know 12 and 13 are small, but may become 15s by tomorrow eve. I want a happy, healthy baby. Twins make me a tiny bit nervous, but not terrified. I am scared of 3-4 implanting as my DH's swimmers are high count and 80+% motility. The nurse said selective reduction is an option, but i am afraid that would be hard for me to do. My insurance company does conversions to ivf. Should I push for that? Four follicles seems like a lot for iui and few for ivf. What to do? Anyone with similar experiences? What did you do?
> Sending positive thoughts to all looking for a BFP for the holidays!!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome TTC422long :) I wouldn't do the IVF because that's not very many follicles and I wouldn't want to waste an IVF try, but that's just me...I hope you get some guidance from your RE's office.Click to expand...

Hey GreenOrchid!! i hope you are feeling better now after the procedure!! i know it's very hard to talk to anyone of the procedures....but we are here for you!! 

AFM i'm doing good, had a little breakdown this morning because i was still spotting. I'm 12dpiui and don't have the courage to take a test yet. but the spotting has stopped for the last few hours. i woke up at 3:30 this morning to pee and there was nothing, but then at 5:30 there was a little when i wiped. but now it has stopped. let's see how the rest of the day goes. i don't know what to think. the cramps have also subsided and i just have some twinges down there.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat it sounds like it could be promising :) Keeping fingers crossed that the spotting is over! We really need some BFPs in here!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

TCCBABY,
Thank you so much for your kind words. unreal how much strength we actually have to do the things we thought we couldn't handle.


----------



## augustluvers

OMG girls!!!! I just got to work after my ultrasound this morning. :cry:

On Saturday I only had 3 follicles at 9, 10 and 12mm. And a few tiny ones not even measuring 5mm. They lowered my dose of Bravelle for the last two night and then I went in this morning for another ultrasound. *I HAVE 17 EGGS ALL BETWEEN 12mm &18mm *:cry::cry::cry::cry::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I kept it together at the fertility center. I didn't want to cry there so I held strong and pretended that I was ok with the information I got next... They are trying to get my insurance to approve IVF because of the over stimulation. If they don't approve the IVF then the cycle will be cancelled and I will return in Feb. 2013 to start another IUI w/injectable cycle. :cry: 

On the bright side... the FS did say that my lining was at optimal numbers for IVF. If the IVF gets approved my egg retrieval will be on Friday. 

As soon as I get the call today, I'll update.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Omg august.....that is so awesome...I really hope you get the approval it would seem like such a waste of eggs....oh I am praying hard...when will you know?


----------



## Bma11

August~ praying praying. Gosh, I hope you get approved!! Does your fertility center offer financing ivf? Mine doesn't but they have a couple places to refer to do that. Maybe that could be an option?


----------



## augustluvers

TTCbaby & BMA ~ I usually get a call between 1pm and 3pm. It's only 11am right now :wacko: The MSN (nurse) was calling the insurance company personally because she wants to basically beg them to approve the IVF. She told me that the number of follicles and my uterine lining are optimal for an IVF cycle and she feels like the insurance company might not want to waste this opportunity. She said it's a 50/50 shot. 

I'm not sure of any financing options. I might have to ask. I was orginally approved for an IVF cycle but the insurance company came back and stated that they wanted to see me try at least 1 or 2 cycles of injections with IUI. So I'm praying really hard for this to be and that God will be done. If it's meant to be than it will be, you know. :p


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> OMG girls!!!! I just got to work after my ultrasound this morning. :cry:
> 
> On Saturday I only had 3 follicles at 9, 10 and 12mm. And a few tiny ones not even measuring 5mm. They lowered my dose of Bravelle for the last two night and then I went in this morning for another ultrasound. *I HAVE 17 EGGS ALL BETWEEN 12mm &18mm *:cry::cry::cry::cry::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I kept it together at the fertility center. I didn't want to cry there so I held strong and pretended that I was ok with the information I got next... They are trying to get my insurance to approve IVF because of the over stimulation. If they don't approve the IVF then the cycle will be cancelled and I will return in Feb. 2013 to start another IUI w/injectable cycle. :cry:
> 
> On the bright side... the FS did say that my lining was at optimal numbers for IVF. If the IVF gets approved my egg retrieval will be on Friday.
> 
> As soon as I get the call today, I'll update.

Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh my gosh August that's crazy!!! Praying you get approved for IVF!! You must be going nuts waiting for the call...


----------



## Kat S

augustluvers said:


> OMG girls!!!! I just got to work after my ultrasound this morning. :cry:
> 
> On Saturday I only had 3 follicles at 9, 10 and 12mm. And a few tiny ones not even measuring 5mm. They lowered my dose of Bravelle for the last two night and then I went in this morning for another ultrasound. *I HAVE 17 EGGS ALL BETWEEN 12mm &18mm *:cry::cry::cry::cry::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I kept it together at the fertility center. I didn't want to cry there so I held strong and pretended that I was ok with the information I got next... They are trying to get my insurance to approve IVF because of the over stimulation. If they don't approve the IVF then the cycle will be cancelled and I will return in Feb. 2013 to start another IUI w/injectable cycle. :cry:
> 
> On the bright side... the FS did say that my lining was at optimal numbers for IVF. If the IVF gets approved my egg retrieval will be on Friday.
> 
> As soon as I get the call today, I'll update.

OMG, wow...Oh Sweetie, what a shock! Praying that the IVF is approved!!


----------



## Kat S

Went in for my follie check this morning. Still only 13mm and 14mm, so I go back on Wednesday. They think I'll be ready to have my 3rd IUI either Thursday or Friday. So we'll continue with the Bravelle injections every night.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat S said:


> Went in for my follie check this morning. Still only 13mm and 14mm, so I go back on Wednesday. They think I'll be ready to have my 3rd IUI either Thursday or Friday. So we'll continue with the Bravelle injections every night.

Well that's great news that you have two nice follies growing this month :) And looks like it's a good thing after all that you have that extra bravelle :)
Fx'd for two mature follicles on wednesday!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat thats awesome....2 follies is great...everything seems to be moving along well!

August - Oh I just cant wait to hear...


----------



## augustluvers

Kat S said:


> Went in for my follie check this morning. Still only 13mm and 14mm, so I go back on Wednesday. They think I'll be ready to have my 3rd IUI either Thursday or Friday. So we'll continue with the Bravelle injections every night.

So happy your u/s went well this morning. I'm praying your follicles are nice and ready on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

I must admit that the wait is killing me softly... I have no more nails :blush: And my anxiety is at level 10000000 :rofl: I don't even know why, I have this feeling that the insurance is more then likely not going to approve that IVF (knowing the luck I have) as much as I would like to stay positive, being prepared for the worst at this time is best. :cry:


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies i am just going crazy over this...i stopped spotting this morning and started back again a little while ago. i know i have to just put it all out of my head and just let it run its course and see what happens. but i feel like AF is rearing her head...but i am NEVER early and i'm 4 days early spotting...so i don't know what to think. i'm 12dpiui...


----------



## GreenOrchid

augustluvers said:


> I must admit that the wait is killing me softly... I have no more nails :blush: And my anxiety is at level 10000000 :rofl: I don't even know why, I have this feeling that the insurance is more then likely not going to approve that IVF (knowing the luck I have) as much as I would like to stay positive, being prepared for the worst at this time is best. :cry:

:hugs::hugs:I'm still holding out hope!! But I understand being prepared for the worst. :hugs::hugs:



Kismat026 said:


> So ladies i am just going crazy over this...i stopped spotting this morning and started back again a little while ago. i know i have to just put it all out of my head and just let it run its course and see what happens. but i feel like AF is rearing her head...but i am NEVER early and i'm 4 days early spotting...so i don't know what to think. i'm 12dpiui...

The fact that you're never early is a very good sign. :thumbup: I'm still hopeful, as long as the spotting is brown...


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> I must admit that the wait is killing me softly... I have no more nails :blush: And my anxiety is at level 10000000 :rofl: I don't even know why, I have this feeling that the insurance is more then likely not going to approve that IVF (knowing the luck I have) as much as I would like to stay positive, being prepared for the worst at this time is best. :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:I'm still holding out hope!! But I understand being prepared for the worst. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies i am just going crazy over this...i stopped spotting this morning and started back again a little while ago. i know i have to just put it all out of my head and just let it run its course and see what happens. but i feel like AF is rearing her head...but i am NEVER early and i'm 4 days early spotting...so i don't know what to think. i'm 12dpiui...Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you're never early is a very good sign. :thumbup: I'm still hopeful, as long as the spotting is brown...Click to expand...

it's brown at times and then this morning it was pink/red...just holding out who knows!!


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat026 said:


> So ladies i am just going crazy over this...i stopped spotting this morning and started back again a little while ago. i know i have to just put it all out of my head and just let it run its course and see what happens. but i feel like AF is rearing her head...but i am NEVER early and i'm 4 days early spotting...so i don't know what to think. i'm 12dpiui...

That sound good for 12dpiui. What I can say is that I know of many women who spot for days between 12dpo-18dpo and still get a bfp around 14dpo. So I'm praying that for you this is either implant bleed or just normal pregnancy spotting. :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- I have a good feeling!!! Praying :)

August- can they hurry up and call you??? It's 3:15 your time (I think) COME ON!!! Lol


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies i am just going crazy over this...i stopped spotting this morning and started back again a little while ago. i know i have to just put it all out of my head and just let it run its course and see what happens. but i feel like AF is rearing her head...but i am NEVER early and i'm 4 days early spotting...so i don't know what to think. i'm 12dpiui...
> 
> That sound good for 12dpiui. What I can say is that I know of many women who spot for days between 12dpo-18dpo and still get a bfp around 14dpo. So I'm praying that for you this is either implant bleed or just normal pregnancy spotting. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much!! yes it's very spotty...comes and goes. and i'm peeing like a machine the last 3 days, more so today than the other days. but i'm praying for this as well!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- I have a good feeling!!! Praying :)
> 
> August- can they hurry up and call you??? It's 3:15 your time (I think) COME ON!!! Lol

awww thanks BMA!! i'm praying and praying!!!


----------



## Bma11

You are welcome! You are pretty strong ... I'm still testing every morning! Lol


----------



## augustluvers

APPROVED FOR IVF
:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin:

I'm to take Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday for an ultrasound. Retrieval either Thursday or Friday


----------



## GreenOrchid

augustluvers said:


> APPROVED FOR IVF
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm to take Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday for an ultrasound. Retrieval either Thursday or Friday

Yay! Yay! Yay! So exciting :)


----------



## Bma11

WHOOO HOOOO!!! Oh my gosh August I'm so excited, happy, teary eyed for you! What a blessing. Praise god!!! Wish you all the best luck and can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> WHOOO HOOOO!!! Oh my gosh August I'm so excited, happy, teary eyed for you! What a blessing. Praise god!!! Wish you all the best luck and can't wait to hear the rest!

When the call came in I was soooo afraid to answer it. But when I did I could hear in the nurses voice that she sounded happy so I just KNEW... I'm crying here now because I'm so excited and grateful and thankful. I'm anxious and nervous, so many emotions to even list them out. LOL


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> WHOOO HOOOO!!! Oh my gosh August I'm so excited, happy, teary eyed for you! What a blessing. Praise god!!! Wish you all the best luck and can't wait to hear the rest!
> 
> When the call came in I was soooo afraid to answer it. But when I did I could hear in the nurses voice that she sounded happy so I just KNEW... I'm crying here now because I'm so excited and grateful and thankful. I'm anxious and nervous, so many emotions to even list them out. LOLClick to expand...

sooo very excited for you!!! best of luck the next few days!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> You are welcome! You are pretty strong ... I'm still testing every morning! Lol

hahahahaha i think i just may....i told my hubby that i'm ready to go and get some tests, lets see if i get the guts to do it. so far so good today in the afternoon. i still feel some twinges and what not down there but i'm praying it's all good twinges!! you go for your bloodtest on the 14th right??


----------



## Lucinda7981

I guess I'll be joining you guys here (hope you don't mind) over from the Nov thread...today is 13dpiui ( IUI #1) and BFN so basically waiting for AF so I can call RE office and see what's next.


----------



## Cloe1979

I did my ultrasound today and have 4 follicles. I do my Ovidrel Trgger shot today and go back wednesday to do the IUI. It will be my first. I am 33 and have been trying for a year and a half. I am nervous about having 4 follicles. My RE started me off with 100mg of Clomid.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> You are welcome! You are pretty strong ... I'm still testing every morning! Lol
> 
> hahahahaha i think i just may....i told my hubby that i'm ready to go and get some tests, lets see if i get the guts to do it. so far so good today in the afternoon. i still feel some twinges and what not down there but i'm praying it's all good twinges!! you go for your bloodtest on the 14th right??Click to expand...

:test: :test: lol. Well let us know ASAP, if you test :)

Yes, I go in Friday. :) nervous


----------



## Bma11

Cloe1979 said:


> I did my ultrasound today and have 4 follicles. I do my Ovidrel Trgger shot today and go back wednesday to do the IUI. It will be my first. I am 33 and have been trying for a year and a half. I am nervous about having 4 follicles. My RE started me off with 100mg of Clomid.

Good luck!! Do you know the sizes of the four follicles?


----------



## Bma11

Lucinda7981 said:


> I guess I'll be joining you guys here (hope you don't mind) over from the Nov thread...today is 13dpiui ( IUI #1) and BFN so basically waiting for AF so I can call RE office and see what's next.

Hey there! 
They didn't schedule you am appointment to get a blood test?? I need to take my own advice when I tell you this but sometimes women implant very late and it won't show up on a test until after AF. So, I hope that's the case :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bma11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be joining you guys here (hope you don't mind) over from the Nov thread...today is 13dpiui ( IUI #1) and BFN so basically waiting for AF so I can call RE office and see what's next.
> 
> Hey there!
> They didn't schedule you am appointment to get a blood test?? I need to take my own advice when I tell you this but sometimes women implant very late and it won't show up on a test until after AF. So, I hope that's the case :)Click to expand...

No they didn't schedule me for a blood test; on the day of my IUI my RE had a sore throat and I could barely understand him but I think he said something about testing 14dpiui and or AF to give him a call. Well tom is 14dpiui and spotting has not begun....I usually spot for a day or 2.
Hope it is late implantation but if not I'm ready to move on to IUI 2!


----------



## Waiting 4em

:happydance:


augustluvers said:


> APPROVED FOR IVF
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm to take Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday for an ultrasound. Retrieval either Thursday or Friday


August, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Kismat026

Ok so I think I'm out I went to the bathroom after getting home and at seems to have started more. It's not just when I wipe now there are a few drops coming now. I will wait until the morning and then call my nurse. Ughhhh I thought this was our month. I am so down!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be joining you guys here (hope you don't mind) over from the Nov thread...today is 13dpiui ( IUI #1) and BFN so basically waiting for AF so I can call RE office and see what's next.
> 
> Hey there!
> They didn't schedule you am appointment to get a blood test?? I need to take my own advice when I tell you this but sometimes women implant very late and it won't show up on a test until after AF. So, I hope that's the case :)Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't schedule me for a blood test; on the day of my IUI my RE had a sore throat and I could barely understand him but I think he said something about testing 14dpiui and or AF to give him a call. Well tom is 14dpiui and spotting has not begun....I usually spot for a day or 2.
> Hope it is late implantation but if not I'm ready to move on to IUI 2!Click to expand...

I hope so too! I understand about just moving & being ready for the next round. 

Kismat- I'm sorry, maybe this will give u hope. My aunt had 3 periods while pregnant. My mom likes to tell me this to give me hope.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be joining you guys here (hope you don't mind) over from the Nov thread...today is 13dpiui ( IUI #1) and BFN so basically waiting for AF so I can call RE office and see what's next.
> 
> Hey there!
> They didn't schedule you am appointment to get a blood test?? I need to take my own advice when I tell you this but sometimes women implant very late and it won't show up on a test until after AF. So, I hope that's the case :)Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't schedule me for a blood test; on the day of my IUI my RE had a sore throat and I could barely understand him but I think he said something about testing 14dpiui and or AF to give him a call. Well tom is 14dpiui and spotting has not begun....I usually spot for a day or 2.
> Hope it is late implantation but if not I'm ready to move on to IUI 2!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too! I understand about just moving & being ready for the next round.
> 
> Kismat- I'm sorry, maybe this will give u hope. My aunt had 3 periods while pregnant. My mom likes to tell me this to give me hope.Click to expand...

thanks for the support!! yeh i know spotting and af can happen also, but i don't know. the cramps down there just seem to be AF like. it hasn't started started yet. but AF feeling is there...just wait and see.


----------



## Kat S

Waiting 4em said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> APPROVED FOR IVF
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> I'm to take Menupor tonight and tomorrow. I return on Wednesday for an ultrasound. Retrieval either Thursday or Friday
> 
> 
> August, I am so happy for you.Click to expand...

Oh, that is FANTASTIC!!! Yay for amazing insurance :) Best of luck for your retrieval!


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - omg I logged on just to see if you got approved. I am just over the moon for you  ....this is it hun!!!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats August!! That's soooo exciting!! I'm so happy for you, it's going to be awesome!! Uber awesome! Good luck and fx'd!!


----------



## Lyghtning

Well we just got the results back from DP's sperm wash test and it failed. 
His sperm is not viable for IUI :-(
I feel absolutely gutted at the moment :-(


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lyghtning - does that mean that his sperm will never work for IUI, or just this one try? Either way, I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Kismat - I'm still hoping it isn't AF :hugs:

Lucinda - any sign of AF yet? Do you temp? I always know I'm out when me temp drops even though AF hasnt arrived.


----------



## Bma11

Lyghtning said:


> Well we just got the results back from DP's sperm wash test and it failed.
> His sperm is not viable for IUI :-(
> I feel absolutely gutted at the moment :-(

So sorry. Did they tell you anything? Can he do anything??


----------



## Lyghtning

GreenOrchid, I'm not sure. The nurse rang with the info, the FS will be in tomorrow and I guess we will make another appoinement to discuss what happens from here.


----------



## anmlz86

So sorry to hear Lyghtning, hope all goes well when you guys go discuss options! FX'd!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good morning everyone :flower: Today I'm cd9 and feeling little twinges in both ovaries, so I'm taking that as a good sign that I've got follicles developing in both :thumbup:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Charliegirl27

Wow, go off for a day and there is sooo much to catch up on! 

augustluvers- fab news!:happydance:

Welcome Lucinda- keep testing, your not out yet

Welcome cloe- wow, the clomid worked well, what size were your follies? 

Lyghtning- what was the problem with DH sperm? Is he on meds? My DH seems to get low results every other test but wellman conception worked well in the past. If this cycle if bfn, he's back on it!

GreenOrchid :thumbup:

AFM- I'm cd16 5dpiui. It's dragging sooo slow this 2ww! I've been testing out my trigger and its almost gone. Barely there now. I've been feeling a bit unwell the past 2 days with a sore throat and a bit of a cold! I'm hoping its my body lowering my immune system to aid implantation! Lol


----------



## GreenOrchid

Charliegirl27 said:


> Wow, go off for a day and there is sooo much to catch up on!
> 
> augustluvers- fab news!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Lucinda- keep testing, your not out yet
> 
> Welcome cloe- wow, the clomid worked well, what size were your follies?
> 
> Lyghtning- what was the problem with DH sperm? Is he on meds? My DH seems to get low results every other test but wellman conception worked well in the past. If this cycle if bfn, he's back on it!
> 
> GreenOrchid :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I'm cd16 5dpiui. It's dragging sooo slow this 2ww! I've been testing out my trigger and its almost gone. Barely there now. I've been feeling a bit unwell the past 2 days with a sore throat and a bit of a cold! I'm hoping its my body lowering my immune system to aid implantation! Lol

That sore throat and stuffiness in the 2ww seems to be a good sign for a lot of women :thumbup:


----------



## Lyghtning

Charliegirl, his sperm didnt survive the wash so it wont be viable for IUI. 

GreenOrchid, good luck sounds promising


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lyghtning said:


> Charliegirl, his sperm didnt survive the wash so it wont be viable for IUI.
> 
> GreenOrchid, good luck sounds promising

Oh that's a bummer :hugs::hugs: So what is your next step hun?


----------



## Kismat026

Lyghtning said:


> Well we just got the results back from DP's sperm wash test and it failed.
> His sperm is not viable for IUI :-(
> I feel absolutely gutted at the moment :-(

I'm sooo sorry to hear this Lyghtning!! We are here for you and just stay strong!!!


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> Lyghtning - does that mean that his sperm will never work for IUI, or just this one try? Either way, I'm sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Kismat - I'm still hoping it isn't AF :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda - any sign of AF yet? Do you temp? I always know I'm out when me temp drops even though AF hasnt arrived.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have no idea what it is!! the spotting is soooo scattered. Early this morning i again had it but now it's gone again. so who knows. i'm 13dpiui but my hubby says i'm 12dpiui that we don't count the day of the iui as day
> 1 but i thought you count it. so i'm here 12dpiui or 13dpiui.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kismat026 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Lyghtning - does that mean that his sperm will never work for IUI, or just this one try? Either way, I'm sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Kismat - I'm still hoping it isn't AF :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda - any sign of AF yet? Do you temp? I always know I'm out when me temp drops even though AF hasnt arrived.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have no idea what it is!! the spotting is soooo scattered. Early this morning i again had it but now it's gone again. so who knows. i'm 13dpiui but my hubby says i'm 12dpiui that we don't count the day of the iui as day
> 1 but i thought you count it. so i'm here 12dpiui or 13dpiui.
> 
> No sign of AF for me as of yet; just cramping. I called the clinic and the nurse says AF is due tom....i was told to call when AF arrives or if AF does not arrive by Fri to call as well...Click to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat you are 12piui... your hubby is right, you don't count the IUI day. Just ovulation where you don't count O day. I'm praying that the spotting is a good sign and not af :hugs:

Lyghtning ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry for those news. Did that say anything about proceeding with regular intercourse? 

Charlie ~ Thank you! I'm really excited and nervouse

As for me ~ I'm going tomorrow for hopefully my final ultrasound before the ET on Frida <--- I'm nervous about the ET and being put down to sleep. I have never had that before.


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Kismat you are 12piui... your hubby is right, you don't count the IUI day. Just ovulation where you don't count O day. I'm praying that the spotting is a good sign and not af :hugs:
> 
> Lyghtning ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry for those news. Did that say anything about proceeding with regular intercourse?
> 
> Charlie ~ Thank you! I'm really excited and nervouse
> 
> As for me ~ I'm going tomorrow for hopefully my final ultrasound before the ET on Frida <--- I'm nervous about the ET and being put down to sleep. I have never had that before.

thank you so much!! yes the spotting is coming and going very scattered. so i have no idea what to think. i'm trying to hold of until thursday to test but we will see how i do


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Kismat you are 12piui... your hubby is right, you don't count the IUI day. Just ovulation where you don't count O day. I'm praying that the spotting is a good sign and not af :hugs:
> 
> Lyghtning ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry for those news. Did that say anything about proceeding with regular intercourse?
> 
> Charlie ~ Thank you! I'm really excited and nervouse
> 
> As for me ~ I'm going tomorrow for hopefully my final ultrasound before the ET on Frida <--- I'm nervous about the ET and being put down to sleep. I have never had that before.

good luck to you on friday!! i have never had that done so i can't help there. but just prayers and good thoughts are headed towards your way!!:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

GreenOrchid said:


> Good morning everyone :flower: Today I'm cd9 and feeling little twinges in both ovaries, so I'm taking that as a good sign that I've got follicles developing in both :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?

Oh, I sure hope so!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lyght - so sorry hun...that is disheartening....what do they recommend for you? Maybe IVF might work?

Green -that is great news...hopefully they are growing nicely in there!

Charlie - Oh I know the tww is the worst part as there is nothing to do but wait! Hopefully that cold is good sign!

Luc - I really hope those are all implantation symptoms!

August - woohoo this is so exciting. I cant wait to hear how many they get! Will they be doing ICSI also?

afm - going in for my baseline scan in a bit..but I wanted to check in with you ladies to see how everyone is


----------



## anmlz86

Has anyone experienced headaches post ovulation/IUI? I've had some for the past couple of days that start in the back of my head and work forward. I'm also on progesterone suppositories so I didn't know if that could be a s/e as well. Just curious! Thanks! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bma11

anmlz86 said:


> Has anyone experienced headaches post ovulation/IUI? I've had some for the past couple of days that start in the back of my head and work forward. I'm also on progesterone suppositories so I didn't know if that could be a s/e as well. Just curious! Thanks! Good luck to everyone!

I do get headaches and am on progestrone suppositories too. 

I always blame it on my sinuses. I need to start charting my headaches! But no doubt I always get them.


----------



## augustluvers

TTCbaby~ I'm not sure what they are doing LOL... tomorrow I'm sure they'll be explaining everything to me. I just can't wait!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- good luck :hugs: I pray this is the real deal for you! And ivf is not necessary!

August- still just so happy for you! And you have never been under anesthesia? It's not bad at all. They tell you it's about to happen, and then honestly you wake up in like what seems a minute! Lol it's pretty funny, I'm always giggling when I come too. Lol 

Lucinda- hope :witch: stays away!!!

Charliegirl- I hope so !!! I read a lot about that epf, and I'm praying for you!

ASM- hehe I used AFM. Anyways... I go in Friday to see if I am pregnant or not. The first response early preg test this morning was negative , so I am mentally preparing myself. Going to call these two places my dr recommends for financing ivf. I want to see if they have interest rates, which I sure hope not, what a shame if they do.


----------



## Charliegirl27

anmlz86 said:


> Has anyone experienced headaches post ovulation/IUI? I've had some for the past couple of days that start in the back of my head and work forward. I'm also on progesterone suppositories so I didn't know if that could be a s/e as well. Just curious! Thanks! Good luck to everyone!

I sometimes do but it depends what I eat- caffeine intolerance! Not good when you crave chocolate!:shrug:


----------



## Bma11

Anmlz-- I have a headache now. Lol ugh


----------



## Lucinda7981

BMA,
I too hope that the witch stays away.....but if its really negative then she needs to rear her ugly head already so i can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ I'm really praying hard that you get a bfp and no AF... sorry about those headaches. I know that for me I have them now on the injections but my FS told me on Monday that I'm getting headaches because I'm dehydrated and the injections just make it worse. So I've been on "water" only for the past two days. I heard water help the follicles grow too :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Okay Ladies,
So just got off the phone with RE who stated that we will increase the Clomid this month and if this month is not successful then we will move forward with IVF as its the optimal treatment for my DH's issue.


----------



## Bma11

Lucinda7981 said:


> Okay Ladies,
> So just got off the phone with RE who stated that we will increase the Clomid this month and if this month is not successful then we will move forward with IVF as its the optimal treatment for my DH's issue.

Good luck! Hope it works for y'all! :hugs:


----------



## Cloe1979

I am not sure about the size of all of them but one was 17 and one was 20 and I cant remember if he even measured the other two but he did say there were 4 and it was better chances. I go in tomorrow at 10:00 to do the IUI.


----------



## Bma11

August- thanks! I'm preparing myself for the negative, and preparing for the IVF route. It's scary but I'm done wasting money on IUI. :) think I'm okay at this point. Just need to really connect with god and lean on him. But I'll be on a break if its negative, I've drank one beer, and a couple of glasses of wine since the last week in September, so I can indulge during the holidays if I feel the need!!'


----------



## Cloe1979

GreenOrchid said:


> Charliegirl27 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, go off for a day and there is sooo much to catch up on!
> 
> augustluvers- fab news!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Lucinda- keep testing, your not out yet
> 
> Welcome cloe- wow, the clomid worked well, what size were your follies?
> 
> Lyghtning- what was the problem with DH sperm? Is he on meds? My DH seems to get low results every other test but wellman conception worked well in the past. If this cycle if bfn, he's back on it!
> 
> GreenOrchid :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I'm cd16 5dpiui. It's dragging sooo slow this 2ww! I've been testing out my trigger and its almost gone. Barely there now. I've been feeling a bit unwell the past 2 days with a sore throat and a bit of a cold! I'm hoping its my body lowering my immune system to aid implantation! Lol
> 
> That sore throat and stuffiness in the 2ww seems to be a good sign for a lot of women :thumbup:Click to expand...

I dont remember the size of all of them but I remember one being 17 and one being 20. I do IUI tomorrow at 10:00.


----------



## ttcbaby117

anm - I did have headaches but I really thought it was because i wasnt drinking enough water.

August - well I cant wait to hear what they are doing. From what I have been reading ICSI will increase your chances!

Bma - sorry about the BFN hun! I really wanted this to be it for you! So IVF is your next step!

Cloe - good luck with your IUI tomorrow! I think 2 is still a very good result!

Luc - Well at least you have a plan now and you know what you are dealing with. This is bringing you one step closer to that bfp!

AFM - I got the ok at my baseline to start my femara tomorrow night! I ended up having to wait for the dr for 2 hours half dressed because he got called away on an emergency....It was a messy wait as I am still on my period...I was a bit embarrassed but at least I know I can do my IUI this cycle.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> August- thanks! I'm preparing myself for the negative, and preparing for the IVF route. It's scary but I'm done wasting money on IUI. :) think I'm okay at this point. Just need to really connect with god and lean on him. But I'll be on a break if its negative, I've drank one beer, and a couple of glasses of wine since the last week in September, so I can indulge during the holidays if I feel the need!!'

i'm sorry to hear about your negative BMA. atleast you had the courage to test i have not yet. i'm 12dpiui today, so was going to wait until thursday. i'm still spotting today off and on and have few cramps here and there but nothing like yesterday. anyways best of luck to you!!


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies i am soooo tired of the wait now. 12dpiui and been spotting for the last 2 days and still spotting off and on today. it's just when i wipe (sorry for the tmi)...but when i normally have my period i would get pains maybe a day or 2 before and then it would start full fledge by day 3. this morning i thought it would but nope. i don't know what to think. there were also times where i had stringy cm which was a bit red. sorry tmi!! but just have to wait and see....i'm praying and praying it's our BFP on its way!!!


----------



## Bma11

Y'all, I am freakin out! I am having my blood pregnancy test on Friday. And :witch: will be here like clockwork on Sunday if I am not pregnant. I NEVER EVER spot before my period. And I just wiped and it was faint and then like a nerd I keep wiping an wiping and it is literally pink CM and brown discharge! I'm going crazy praying it I implantation bleeding. Please pray that it is. My poor mom is getting flooded with pictures of my pink CM!! Hahaha


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bma11 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Okay Ladies,
> So just got off the phone with RE who stated that we will increase the Clomid this month and if this month is not successful then we will move forward with IVF as its the optimal treatment for my DH's issue.
> 
> Good luck! Hope it works for y'all! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I'm just so done with wasting time and money...i mean if IUI is not optimal for our case then why continue to try this route. So im opening my mind for the IVF with ICSI route....don't know if i even want to bother with an IUI this month :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

ttcbaby.....i just dont want to waste time and money if RE really thinks that our chances our low with IUI. So me and RE had a straight talk and he reccommended IVF with ICSI. So on to the next step...


----------



## Bma11

I'm just worried that its the injections that is making me spot. My periods are always the same since I've been tracking for the last 4 years. Any advice?


----------



## Pookabear

Hmmm I hope its a good sign bma...I always spot before af so I can't give ya any adviice but I can say I have my fingers crossed for u

Lucinda big hugs I am so sorry about what your going thru


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> I'm just worried that its the injections that is making me spot. My periods are always the same since I've been tracking for the last 4 years. Any advice?

Bma, I've never been on injectibles so I don't have any advice, but definitely hoping its a good thing!!! That's hilarious that you're sending your mom Pics of your cm though. 



Lucinda7981 said:


> ttcbaby.....i just dont want to waste time and money if RE really thinks that our chances our low with IUI. So me and RE had a straight talk and he reccommended IVF with ICSI. So on to the next step...

 that makes sense Lucinda. Ivf is so much more expensive, but the success rate is so much higher. We're only on our first IUI but already decided we're going to IVF if 3 iuis don't work. I hope you are successful right away!!



Kismat026 said:


> So ladies i am soooo tired of the wait now. 12dpiui and been spotting for the last 2 days and still spotting off and on today. it's just when i wipe (sorry for the tmi)...but when i normally have my period i would get pains maybe a day or 2 before and then it would start full fledge by day 3. this morning i thought it would but nope. i don't know what to think. there were also times where i had stringy cm which was a bit red. sorry tmi!! but just have to wait and see....i'm praying and praying it's our BFP on its way!!!

Ooooh kismat I still have a really good feeling for you this month :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Cloe1979 said:


> I am not sure about the size of all of them but one was 17 and one was 20 and I cant remember if he even measured the other two but he did say there were 4 and it was better chances. I go in tomorrow at 10:00 to do the IUI.

Good luck tomorrow cloe!!



augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ I'm really praying hard that you get a bfp and no AF... sorry about those headaches. I know that for me I have them now on the injections but my FS told me on Monday that I'm getting headaches because I'm dehydrated and the injections just make it worse. So I've been on "water" only for the past two days. I heard water help the follicles grow too :shrug:

August you're inspiring me to drink lots more water :) thanks for the tip :)


----------



## Pookabear

I too am only doing two iuis as my f/s recommended, he said its definitely worth trying but he wouldn't dpend too much money on it and that it has resulted in bfp with all different s/a results, so I am hoping for the best...thinking I will o within the next day or two and be ready for my IUI...


----------



## anmlz86

Oh my golly I drink so much water I definitely wouldn't be able to depend on number of potty breaks as a symptom of pregnancy lol. 

Bma- good luck with your future adventures!! FX'd that everything will go great for you!

Kismat- Stop wiping! lol When do you think you'll test? So exciting!!

Lucinda- Good luck with going through with IVF! It's awesome that your RE was direct with you instead of playing around with options. 

Everyone else- Good luck with whatever route you're following and FX'd for a future BFP!!


----------



## Kismat026

anmlz86 said:


> Oh my golly I drink so much water I definitely wouldn't be able to depend on number of potty breaks as a symptom of pregnancy lol.
> 
> Bma- good luck with your future adventures!! FX'd that everything will go great for you!
> 
> Kismat- Stop wiping! lol When do you think you'll test? So exciting!!
> 
> Lucinda- Good luck with going through with IVF! It's awesome that your RE was direct with you instead of playing around with options.
> 
> Everyone else- Good luck with whatever route you're following and FX'd for a future BFP!!

Thanks so much!! I'm 12dpiui today so waiting 1 more day. believe me i just want POAS but my hubby won't let me and i will keep it together for 1 more day. but i think tomorrow at midnight i'll wake up and POAS...keeping my fingers crossed and praying like crazy!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> I'm just worried that its the injections that is making me spot. My periods are always the same since I've been tracking for the last 4 years. Any advice?

BMA how many days post iui are you? remember implantation bleeding could happen anywhere from 9-12dpiui...so keep the faith and your positive thoughts going!!!!


----------



## Bma11

I'm 11 days post IUI. I do back to back so I don't know which one to count from. I did nov 29&30. I really hope it is implantation bleeding. I never spot before :witch: so if this is her, it's just cruel! And I can not believe how strong you are. I would have already done it without hubby knowing!!! Mine thinks I'm just causing more harm than good by testing which he is right but oh well, I have too!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi everybody! I have been laying low over the past week trying to keep my mind off this TWW, but who am I kidding? This has been a weird TWW as far as symptoms go. I am thinking it's because I am on injectables this time. I am currently 9&10dpiui.

First of all, my boobs (mainly nipps) have been killing me everyday since the IUI. I don't normally get sore boobs. I am not reading anything into this one because like I said it has been since the IUI. It is just weird. And today I am in the worst pain!!! I feel like my left ovary is going to explode. It hurts so bad it makes me want to vomit. I have been going for 12 hrs straight feeling like someone is pinching my ovary every 30 seconds. Painful and annoying. Corpus Luteum maybe? Who knows. Please just put me out of my misery and let me take a beta already!!! It's not till Monday. :(

BMA, I hope it's just implantation bleeding! I am still rooting for you girl! :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat and bma, my hubby won't let me POAS either so I always wait for AF to show and she's never late, that b!&@h :growlmad:

I guess he's just trying to protect me from disappointment be because the one time I tested early and got a bfn I was soooooo upset. For some reason it's a lot worse than getting AF.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mrs. T said:


> Hi everybody! I have been laying low over the past week trying to keep my mind off this TWW, but who am I kidding? This has been a weird TWW as far as symptoms go. I am thinking it's because I am on injectables this time. I am currently 9&10dpiui.
> 
> First of all, my boobs (mainly nipps) have been killing me everyday since the IUI. I don't normally get sore boobs. I am not reading anything into this one because like I said it has been since the IUI. It is just weird. And today I am in the worst pain!!! I feel like my left ovary is going to explode. It hurts so bad it makes me want to vomit. I have been going for 12 hrs straight feeling like someone is pinching my ovary every 30 seconds. Painful and annoying. Corpus Luteum maybe? Who knows. Please just put me out of my misery and let me take a beta already!!! It's not till Monday. :(
> 
> BMA, I hope it's just implantation bleeding! I am still rooting for you girl! :)

Hi mrs t :) I've had that once before where my ovary was absolutely killing me about 3-4 dpo but I didn't know it could be from the corpus luteum. Anyways I'm hoping this is your month, and that the pain gets better.


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T- been wondering about you since you are two days behind me!! I hope this is all good signs for you. I've never felt anything, except today just little pangs so I don't know. I'm rooting for you as well!! Monday can't come soon enough (never thought I'd say that, lol) but it will come soon enough! 

Green orchid- sweet hubby! Lol mine knows he just can't control me on this ONE thing :) he wishes I didn't because the home pregnancy doesn't show normally until after AF is missed! And then he gets to her me whine and plan way in depth over the future and all that. 

I won't lie, I came straight to my moms after wiping and seeing pink/brown discharge, she had went and bought tests... I took it knowing it was going to be negative but we just couldn't wait! Bahahaha. I didn't even tell hubby but I did call him telling him I'm going crazy with excitement with this discharge and he giggled and said he'd just pray! :)


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning ladies... I'm sitting here at home waiting to leave for the FS. I'm having an utrasound today to see the status of my follicles. I must say that I couldn't sleep last night. I was so uncomfortable and I couldn't find a position where I felt like I could sleep. My breast are so sore and heavy. And I'm feeling some discomfort in my ovary area. Which I believe could be a good thing. I couldn't even put my shoes and socks on this morning. :rofl:

I'll be back later to catch up and do personals for you all. I pray that you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Looks like I'll be joining you ladies, too.

Had my first IUI last month but it looks pretty bad. Started having brown spotting here and there on 13dpiui until now (16dpiui). Just waiting for AF to finally come and start a new cycle. Gonna go for an HSG, too this time. *sigh* I never knew it could be so hard to get pregnant...! :(


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> I'm 11 days post IUI. I do back to back so I don't know which one to count from. I did nov 29&30. I really hope it is implantation bleeding. I never spot before :witch: so if this is her, it's just cruel! And I can not believe how strong you are. I would have already done it without hubby knowing!!! Mine thinks I'm just causing more harm than good by testing which he is right but oh well, I have too!!! Lol

I think i'm going to do it tonight though..i can't wait anymore. and i'm getting AF cramps really bad this morning. Few spots in the toilet this morning. it's still not the full AF though, and it's been 3 days now of spotting. i don't know what i'm feeling anymore...i've been crying off an on this morning...i know i haven't taken a test but who knows. i just feel like god is playing a trick on me.


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> Kismat and bma, my hubby won't let me POAS either so I always wait for AF to show and she's never late, that b!&@h :growlmad:
> 
> I guess he's just trying to protect me from disappointment be because the one time I tested early and got a bfn I was soooooo upset. For some reason it's a lot worse than getting AF.

yeh i agree with you!! i feel like AF is coming but it's not quite here yet. been spotting for 3 days, thought it could be implantation bleeding, but i don't know anymore. i just want to test and move on with my life.


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you ladies, too.
> 
> Had my first IUI last month but it looks pretty bad. Started having brown spotting here and there on 13dpiui until now (16dpiui). Just waiting for AF to finally come and start a new cycle. Gonna go for an HSG, too this time. *sigh* I never knew it could be so hard to get pregnant...! :(

I know!! It's so frustrating. I'm sorry. Hopefully hsg will clean you out and you'll get pregnant fast after! Good luck!


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Good morning ladies... I'm sitting here at home waiting to leave for the FS. I'm having an utrasound today to see the status of my follicles. I must say that I couldn't sleep last night. I was so uncomfortable and I couldn't find a position where I felt like I could sleep. My breast are so sore and heavy. And I'm feeling some discomfort in my ovary area. Which I believe could be a good thing. I couldn't even put my shoes and socks on this morning. :rofl:
> 
> I'll be back later to catch up and do personals for you all. I pray that you are all doing well. :hugs:

Good luck girly!! I can't imagine the feeling Of that many eggs! 3 or 4 was uncomfortable enough!!! Can't wait to hear what they say!!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11 days post IUI. I do back to back so I don't know which one to count from. I did nov 29&30. I really hope it is implantation bleeding. I never spot before :witch: so if this is her, it's just cruel! And I can not believe how strong you are. I would have already done it without hubby knowing!!! Mine thinks I'm just causing more harm than good by testing which he is right but oh well, I have too!!! Lol
> 
> I think i'm going to do it tonight though..i can't wait anymore. and i'm getting AF cramps really bad this morning. Few spots in the toilet this morning. it's still not the full AF though, and it's been 3 days now of spotting. i don't know what i'm feeling anymore...i've been crying off an on this morning...i know i haven't taken a test but who knows. i just feel like god is playing a trick on me.Click to expand...

You know last night was just spotting this morning was more, than again it was light. I googled it because I figured its :witch: and other women have the same thing and were pregnant so I still have hope that I am having implantation bleeding. I'm hoping its the same for you!!!


----------



## Cloe1979

Doing my first IUI in an hour! Am so excited and nervous.


----------



## Cloe1979

Cloe1979 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliegirl27 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, go off for a day and there is sooo much to catch up on!
> 
> augustluvers- fab news!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Lucinda- keep testing, your not out yet
> 
> Welcome cloe- wow, the clomid worked well, what size were your follies?
> 
> Lyghtning- what was the problem with DH sperm? Is he on meds? My DH seems to get low results every other test but wellman conception worked well in the past. If this cycle if bfn, he's back on it!
> 
> GreenOrchid :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I'm cd16 5dpiui. It's dragging sooo slow this 2ww! I've been testing out my trigger and its almost gone. Barely there now. I've been feeling a bit unwell the past 2 days with a sore throat and a bit of a cold! I'm hoping its my body lowering my immune system to aid implantation! Lol
> 
> That sore throat and stuffiness in the 2ww seems to be a good sign for a lot of women :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont remember the size of all of them but I remember one being 17 and one being 20. I do IUI tomorrow at 10:00.Click to expand...

Thanks, I am leaving work now and going to head to FS to get my IUI. My stomach is in knots.


----------



## Bma11

Cloe~ good luck. It's painless. Just have Positive thoughts while in there! It's exciting!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Started my follistim shots last night. My FS started me on a very low dose - 50iu and then 25iu the next night. Has anyone ever had this low of a dose? They said with PCOS patients they have to start slow to not overstimulate. But I go back for bloodwork on Sunday and depending on the results they will up my dosage. I thought I might have an IUI before Xmas but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> Started my follistim shots last night. My FS started me on a very low dose - 50iu and then 25iu the next night. Has anyone ever had this low of a dose? They said with PCOS patients they have to start slow to not overstimulate. But I go back for bloodwork on Sunday and depending on the results they will up my dosage. I thought I might have an IUI before Xmas but now I'm not so sure!

I think it's very normal to start low. PCOS, lots of eggs so they do not want all of them getting to big or the cycle could be cancelled. I don't have PCOS but my nurses always say that my follicles are characteristic of PCOS because there are a lot. I was started on 75ius and had about 10 follicles on each side. Next time they bumped my dosage up to 150iu. 

Good luck


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11 days post IUI. I do back to back so I don't know which one to count from. I did nov 29&30. I really hope it is implantation bleeding. I never spot before :witch: so if this is her, it's just cruel! And I can not believe how strong you are. I would have already done it without hubby knowing!!! Mine thinks I'm just causing more harm than good by testing which he is right but oh well, I have too!!! Lol
> 
> I think i'm going to do it tonight though..i can't wait anymore. and i'm getting AF cramps really bad this morning. Few spots in the toilet this morning. it's still not the full AF though, and it's been 3 days now of spotting. i don't know what i'm feeling anymore...i've been crying off an on this morning...i know i haven't taken a test but who knows. i just feel like god is playing a trick on me.Click to expand...
> 
> You know last night was just spotting this morning was more, than again it was light. I googled it because I figured its :witch: and other women have the same thing and were pregnant so I still have hope that I am having implantation bleeding. I'm hoping its the same for you!!!Click to expand...

yes i agree i googled it too. i just don't know anymore. it's more so this morning for me as well. but when i wipe only. not my period period. my cramps are there as well now. we will just have to be a little more patient!!!


----------



## Bma11

Well I'll be POAS until Friday! Muahshaha ...


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Well I'll be POAS until Friday! Muahshaha ...

well good luck for Friday!! i am just hopeless right now thinking it is AF is coming...it's only when i wipe still but my cramps are getting there and when i wipe it's more now. ughhhhhhh i thought this time it would be different!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Luc - Yeah I can understand why you would go straight to IVF, I think I would also!

Kis - Oh I do hope this is the beginning of your BFP....my G/f spotted in both her pregnancies for about 2 weeks and that is how she knew she was pregnant.

Bma - OMG I really hope that is a good sign!!!!! 

August - Well I know you are uncomfy but that might be a good sign of some healthy follies!

Greenorchid - I dont even tell my DH when I am testing LOL...cuz he would say the same thing that it is better to wait!
Mrs T - I was crampy throughout my entire tww....I do hope your signs are positive though....

Ocu - the HSg might just clear the way....good luck hun!

typeA - I think they might want to see how you react the meds first....everyone is different and if they over stim you then they will have to cancel the cycle.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat & TTC baby~ I think mine is AF too. It's bright red & a lot. I don't have any cramps which is unusual like I barely feel like it's AF. It's just so irritating. My period is always right on point. I'm still going to have faith. A lot of women report the same thing like they have their implantation bleeding But it looks like a period & It feels like it. But they're actually pregnant


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - I really hope you get your bfp....let hope that lil eggie is just make itself comfy!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat & TTC baby~ I think mine is AF too. It's bright red & a lot. I don't have any cramps which is unusual like I barely feel like it's AF. It's just so irritating. My period is always right on point. I'm still going to have faith. A lot of women report the same thing like they have their implantation bleeding But it looks like a period & It feels like it. But they're actually pregnant

aww i'm sorry to hear this...mine is the same, thre cramps have intensified and i feel like i'm having AF, there is more red when i wipe now and more red cm...sorry tmi!! but i just had a long cry in my office, still at work and don't want to be here now. i said to hubby the witch is here...i'm getting lower back pain now too. ughhhh!!! 

BMA was this your 1st or 2nd IUI. this was my last so now will have to see what the docs want to do.


----------



## typeA TTC

Kismat- how many IUIs have you had?

Can someone tell me about the IUI process? Who does it nurse or dr? How long does it take? Is it painful?


----------



## Kismat026

typeA TTC said:


> Kismat- how many IUIs have you had?
> 
> Can someone tell me about the IUI process? Who does it nurse or dr? How long does it take? Is it painful?

i have had 4 IUI's..It's when they take hubby's sperm and directly insert it into your uterus...before this happens you take meds and get monitored for follicle development...it isn't painful, can be uncomfortable though...a few of mine were...


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat & TTC baby~ I think mine is AF too. It's bright red & a lot. I don't have any cramps which is unusual like I barely feel like it's AF. It's just so irritating. My period is always right on point. I'm still going to have faith. A lot of women report the same thing like they have their implantation bleeding But it looks like a period & It feels like it. But they're actually pregnant
> 
> aww i'm sorry to hear this...mine is the same, thre cramps have intensified and i feel like i'm having AF, there is more red when i wipe now and more red cm...sorry tmi!! but i just had a long cry in my office, still at work and don't want to be here now. i said to hubby the witch is here...i'm getting lower back pain now too. ughhhh!!!
> 
> BMA was this your 1st or 2nd IUI. this was my last so now will have to see what the docs want to do.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm sorry for both of us. I really thought it could be implantation. I'm wearing a tampon now :( my nurse didn't say anything she just made sure I was still on the endometrin & then said she'd see me Friday. 

This was my third & I'm pretty sure my last IUI. The thought of IVF is scary because its not guaranteed, but at this point I feel I'm wasting money. :( 

Hope it's really just implantation though for us!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Kismat- are you thinking that you will move to IVF next? 

I am on injections now. Patiently (or impatiently) waiting for that mature follicle!! 

For some reason I'm not as scared of the IUI. I was deathly afraid of the HSG but I didnt feel hardly anything. So I'm hoping the IUI won't be too uncomfortable


----------



## Kat S

Good luck to those waiting to test!!

I was finally scheduled for my 3rd IUI. Friday at noon Eastern Daylight Time. I only have one follicle that looks like it's going to be big enough. Since I did the super expensive Bravelle this month, I hoped for more.

Oh well, wish me luck that third time's the charm!


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> Kismat- how many IUIs have you had?
> 
> Can someone tell me about the IUI process? Who does it nurse or dr? How long does it take? Is it painful?

Hey there. Most likely the dr will do your IUI. I've had mine done by dr & a nurse who has been doing them for over 20 years. So, no worries! 

The IUI is much like a Pap smear. I honestly never felt a thing except once I could swear I felt the sperm flow in!! :) after the sperm is in there, they let you stay laying for 10 mins & then get up and go about your normal day!!


----------



## Bma11

Kat S said:


> Good luck to those waiting to test!!
> 
> I was finally scheduled for my 3rd IUI. Friday at noon Eastern Daylight Time. I only have one follicle that looks like it's going to be big enough. Since I did the super expensive Bravelle this month, I hoped for more.
> 
> Oh well, wish me luck that third time's the charm!

Good luck! Don't get too bummed. Injections are all around better for our uterine lining, quality of egg. And as we all say it just takes one!!! Gingers crossed for you!!


----------



## typeA TTC

I wonder if I helps at all to rest for the remainder of the day instead of going back to work. I have a pretty stressful job, so I'm wondering if it would help at all just to rest for the remainder of the day. Hmmm...

I have a blood test this Sunday to see how I'm responding. Any tricks for getting the injections not to hurt after the needle is out? Mine stung pretty bad last night after the injection.


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> I wonder if I helps at all to rest for the remainder of the day instead of going back to work. I have a pretty stressful job, so I'm wondering if it would help at all just to rest for the remainder of the day. Hmmm...
> 
> I have a blood test this Sunday to see how I'm responding. Any tricks for getting the injections not to hurt after the needle is out? Mine stung pretty bad last night after the injection.

If your job is really that stressful, heck ya! Take off! 

As for a trick try numbing the spot with ice before & after


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat & TTC baby~ I think mine is AF too. It's bright red & a lot. I don't have any cramps which is unusual like I barely feel like it's AF. It's just so irritating. My period is always right on point. I'm still going to have faith. A lot of women report the same thing like they have their implantation bleeding But it looks like a period & It feels like it. But they're actually pregnant
> 
> aww i'm sorry to hear this...mine is the same, thre cramps have intensified and i feel like i'm having AF, there is more red when i wipe now and more red cm...sorry tmi!! but i just had a long cry in my office, still at work and don't want to be here now. i said to hubby the witch is here...i'm getting lower back pain now too. ughhhh!!!
> 
> BMA was this your 1st or 2nd IUI. this was my last so now will have to see what the docs want to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm sorry for both of us. I really thought it could be implantation. I'm wearing a tampon now :( my nurse didn't say anything she just made sure I was still on the endometrin & then said she'd see me Friday.
> 
> This was my third & I'm pretty sure my last IUI. The thought of IVF is scary because its not guaranteed, but at this point I feel I'm wasting money. :(
> 
> Hope it's really just implantation though for us!!Click to expand...

Yeh same here i'm wearing one too..big stinkers granted it still hasn't "really" started yet. but yeh let's see what happens next.


----------



## Pookabear

Got my positive opk today ladies...so tomorrow is my unmedicated iui day. it will be at 9am so please keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## Bma11

Yay! Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## Pookabear

by the way...type I will be staying home the rest of the day, just to relax!


----------



## Kismat026

typeA TTC said:


> Kismat- are you thinking that you will move to IVF next?
> 
> I am on injections now. Patiently (or impatiently) waiting for that mature follicle!!
> 
> For some reason I'm not as scared of the IUI. I was deathly afraid of the HSG but I didnt feel hardly anything. So I'm hoping the IUI won't be too uncomfortable

I'm not sure. Will talk to my doc tomorrow and see what the plan is.


----------



## Lyghtning

I know Oculi83, why is something that seems to be so easy for some people so hard for us???

We have run into a brick wall ourselves and waiting now to do some more tests which means we will miss out on the December IUI. FS says its just another month, probably best if you start thinking more long term success rather than immediate. Bloody easy for him to say. I'm 38 and time is ticking :-(


----------



## Kismat026

So I took a clear blue and it's BFN. I am absolutely crushed and just sad. I guess we'll see what the doc says tomorrow. My day 3 starts on Friday so see what I'll be taking. I guess atleastni didn't have to take Meds to start my period this time.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm so sorry Kismat!


----------



## Bma11

Sorry kismat. I know there are no words so just know I'm praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

I'm so sorry to hear that, kismat.:(

Thank you ladies for the good wishes. My mom told me she didn't conceive for a very long time even though everything was fine with her and my dad. So, she finally went for an HSG and that very month she got pregnant.
I hope it'll work for me, too. 

Also, my dh's sperm count for the first IUI was very low (2mil post wash) so, my doc gave him some meds in the hope to increase his numbers for the next try.:shrug:

Anyways.. I wish all of you lovely ladies lots of baby dust!! :flower:


----------



## Lyghtning

So sorry to hear that Kismat, big hugs!

Oculi I have heard that before about the HSG, it can just give everything a good clean out which my just do the trick good luck.

DP's sperm count was 1mil post wash, doctor didnt mention anything about meds to help. Just said to do another test next week and see what happens then.


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks, Lyghtning! Yeah, hopefully that will do the trick for me.
Right now, I'm just waiting for AF to show so that I can start taking the next round of Clomid and make an appointment for the HSG.

How was your dp's motility and morphology? Any good?

My hubby is basically just taking vitamin supplements and Q10. We'll see whether that will have an effect on the sperm quantity and quality.


----------



## Lyghtning

26/11/2012 - 31 mill - 29% motility - 5% morphology - no wash

4/12/2012 - 25 mil - 45% motility - 4% morphology - no wash

10/12/2012 - 1 mill - 4% motility - ? morphology - after wash

He has been taking Menevit for about 2 months now


----------



## Oculi83

Lyghtning said:


> 26/11/2012 - 31 mill - 29% motility - 5% morphology - no wash
> 
> 4/12/2012 - 25 mil - 45% motility - 4% morphology - no wash
> 
> 10/12/2012 - 1 mill - 4% motility - ? morphology - after wash
> 
> He has been taking Menevit for about 2 months now

My dh's pre wash number was 28.5mil. Post wash 2mil - 96% total motility but the morphology wasn't that great (4% normal forms, 83% head defects and the rest had some other kind of defects). :(

What is Menevit? Vitamins?

I really really hope we all get our BFPs soon! It's just so frustrating having one friend after the other telling me that they're pregnant (some of them accidentally!!!!!!](*,) ) while we're trying so hard and still have a hard time conceiving.


----------



## Lyghtning

Yes, its just vitamins to help promote sperm health


----------



## Bma11

JUST Thought I'd share what I googled. 

Normal sperm have an oval head with a long tail. Abnormal sperm have head or tail defects  such as a large or misshapen head or a crooked or double tail. These defects may affect the ability of the sperm to reach and penetrate an egg.

However, having a large percentage of misshapen sperm isn't uncommon; in fact, if your sperm sample contains only 4 percent "morphologically normal forms," it's considered normal.
Even with abnormal sperm morphology, motility problems or a low sperm count, it's important to remember that an abnormal semen analysis does not mean you are infertile. Many men with low semen analysis values are still able to father children. It just may take longer, a year or more. If you and your partner aren't able to conceive through sexual intercourse, assisted reproductive technology such as in vitro fertilization may be an option.

Anyways- I agree... When you start TTC, you see pregnant women everywhere and people you know are popping up everywhere pregnant. I'm genuinely happy for them, after all some of them may have had just as much trouble as us,,, except for the ones that proudly brag that it happened on first try OR by pure accident. We will get our BFP, it may take longer than we'd like, but I have faith it will happen.


----------



## Oculi83

Bma11 said:


> JUST Thought I'd share what I googled.
> 
> Normal sperm have an oval head with a long tail. Abnormal sperm have head or tail defects  such as a large or misshapen head or a crooked or double tail. These defects may affect the ability of the sperm to reach and penetrate an egg.
> 
> However, having a large percentage of misshapen sperm isn't uncommon; in fact, if your sperm sample contains only 4 percent "morphologically normal forms," it's considered normal.
> Even with abnormal sperm morphology, motility problems or a low sperm count, it's important to remember that an abnormal semen analysis does not mean you are infertile. Many men with low semen analysis values are still able to father children. It just may take longer, a year or more. If you and your partner aren't able to conceive through sexual intercourse, assisted reproductive technology such as in vitro fertilization may be an option.
> 
> Anyways- I agree... When you start TTC, you see pregnant women everywhere and people you know are popping up everywhere pregnant. I'm genuinely happy for them, after all some of them may have had just as much trouble as us,,, except for the ones that proudly brag that it happened on first try OR by pure accident. We will get our BFP, it may take longer than we'd like, but I have faith it will happen.

Thanks for the research and yes, I know. :winkwink: My doc told me that my hubby's sperm count is lower than what she hoped for, but that she's had successes with even less than that and that it only takes one.

The problem for us might also lie within my tubes. That's why I'm going for the HSG just to get that out of the way.

We're going to give IUI a few more tries before considering IVF.

Yup, I'm sure we all will get our BFP one day. :) We just seem to have to be a little more patient than others.:coffee:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry Kismat....keep us posted as to your next step.


----------



## Kat S

Kismat, I'm so sorry this wasn't your month :( Believe me when I say I know how that feels.

Well, I had my ultrasound yesterday, and it turns out I don't have one follicle in each ovary, but I have two in the left. One of them seems like it'll be big enough for the deed. Really wishing the Bravelle had resulted in the release of more healthy eggs than that, but at least I got one. They scheduled our 3rd IUI for Friday!!

My husband gave me the trigger shot this morning. I explained how it tells the follicles to release the eggs, and said, "So it's as if you are saying, "Release the Kraken!" LOL!!! I know, I'm a dork-- but it was funny!

I tend to get my period about 11dpiui, and that is Christmas Day! That is one thing I DON'T want for Christmas!!


----------



## Kismat026

Thank you all ladies!! I'm just waiting for my doc to call with my blood test results, which i know what they are going to be and then we will see what the next step is going to be. Just have to be strong and pick ourselves up and continue on with this journey!!


----------



## augustluvers

Kat S~ I know how you feel I would hate AF on Christmas Day of all days! Here's to praying that you don't get her :hugs: which trigger did you use? Ovidrel? I did my own triggers in my thighs last year when I did a few rounds of iui.


----------



## Bma11

August~ are you Doing your egg retrieval today??


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> JUST Thought I'd share what I googled.
> 
> Normal sperm have an oval head with a long tail. Abnormal sperm have head or tail defects  such as a large or misshapen head or a crooked or double tail. These defects may affect the ability of the sperm to reach and penetrate an egg.
> 
> However, having a large percentage of misshapen sperm isn't uncommon; in fact, if your sperm sample contains only 4 percent "morphologically normal forms," it's considered normal.
> Even with abnormal sperm morphology, motility problems or a low sperm count, it's important to remember that an abnormal semen analysis does not mean you are infertile. Many men with low semen analysis values are still able to father children. It just may take longer, a year or more. If you and your partner aren't able to conceive through sexual intercourse, assisted reproductive technology such as in vitro fertilization may be an option.
> 
> Anyways- I agree... When you start TTC, you see pregnant women everywhere and people you know are popping up everywhere pregnant. I'm genuinely happy for them, after all some of them may have had just as much trouble as us,,, except for the ones that proudly brag that it happened on first try OR by pure accident. We will get our BFP, it may take longer than we'd like, but I have faith it will happen.
> 
> Thanks for the research and yes, I know. :winkwink: My doc told me that my hubby's sperm count is lower than what she hoped for, but that she's had successes with even less than that and that it only takes one.
> 
> The problem for us might also lie within my tubes. That's why I'm going for the HSG just to get that out of the way.
> 
> We're going to give IUI a few more tries before considering IVF.
> 
> Yup, I'm sure we all will get our BFP one day. :) We just seem to have to be a little more patient than others.:coffee:Click to expand...

Yes, my RE said injections & IUI or plan b IVF. I said how about clomid & IUI! I was so afraid of injections & still scared of IVF ONLY because its not guaranteed! 
So, definetly try the IUI, because it works. :) 

AFM- still bleeding negative pregnancy test. Will go in tomorrow for blood test. If its negAtive which I know it will be, I need to see about getting approved for a loan for IVF. Not sure when I'll actually start ivf. If there's one thing I do know its we are having christmas with hubby's family Saturday at our house. IM GOING TO DRINK!!!! I think. I don't feel too upset today. Lol anyways. My step daughter always begs me to have a baby.... :cry: 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Kismat026

Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Kismat026 said:


> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!

:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!

Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.

Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7. 

I'm here for you!


----------



## Bma11

Kat~ good luck! Praying for you!!! Oh what a great Xmas present if that :witch: stays away.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!
> 
> Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.
> 
> Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7.
> 
> I'm here for you!Click to expand...

That makes 3 of us on this no more IUI route...i only had one but after speaking with RE about it he suggested that i try one last one this month but that IVF with ICSI would be our best bet. So for DH its such a big production to produce a sample that i know that if i go the IUI route with slim chances and it fails....its going to lead to an argument with DH. I rather not spend money on another IUI if i dont have to....so on to IVF!!!


----------



## Bma11

Lucinda~ I'm sorry I can't remember your status... Are you on meds yet with an IUI date??

I'm wondering when ill do ivf if I'm for sure not pregnant right now. Do you know if you'll go straight to ivf or give your body a rest?


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!
> 
> Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.
> 
> Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7.
> 
> I'm here for you!Click to expand...

awww thanks i'm here for you as well. You should take a test!!!! I was pretty happy about knowing before hand, it made the NO easier on the phone this morning. Even though it sucked. But yeh i agree with you IUI isn't getting anywhere so atleast we know we tried with it for sometime. now we have to move onto something else. We will talk to our doc next tuesday, so we will see what to do then. get all the options out there and then go from there. i'm pretty sure IVF will be one of them. is AF officially there for you, or are you still spotting?


----------



## Kismat026

Lucinda7981 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!
> 
> Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.
> 
> Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7.
> 
> I'm here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us on this no more IUI route...i only had one but after speaking with RE about it he suggested that i try one last one this month but that IVF with ICSI would be our best bet. So for DH its such a big production to produce a sample that i know that if i go the IUI route with slim chances and it fails....its going to lead to an argument with DH. I rather not spend money on another IUI if i dont have to....so on to IVF!!!Click to expand...

wooohooo we'll be in this together then!! i'm still not sure which route we will take next but next tuesday we'll get all the options. we are also going on a big 3 week vacation at the end of jan to mid feb. so if it is IVF it won't be until after the trip...a little disappointed about that but i'll be fine, India/Dubai will be tons of fun. and i believe that will be the best medicine ever to start back up after we get back!!

when do you think you will start IVF?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bma11 said:


> Lucinda~ I'm sorry I can't remember your status... Are you on meds yet with an IUI date??
> 
> I'm wondering when ill do ivf if I'm for sure not pregnant right now. Do you know if you'll go straight to ivf or give your body a rest?

no worries about not remembering....i just finished IUI #1 with Clomid 50 mg and Ovidrel trigger. I am currently 16dpiu and began spotting yesterday so i had a talk with RE about next steps and that is when he stated that we should move onto IVF. He stated that since im about to start CD1 pretty soon....i could try another IUI but increase the clomid, but that he still suggests moving to IVF. So im going to have a repeat SA and if we obtain the same results the plan is to move onto IVF .


----------



## Bma11

Kismat~ I have been testing every morning. :wacko: it is negative, and although I'm preparing myself but the sting of the negative will be there tomorrow when they call me. But I had full flow yesterday and today! I'm still holding on to what little hope is left for this cycle... I still could be pregnant and this could be implantation . It happens to women all the time . (I Doubt it is, though)

I think it is perfect that you aren't going to jump right into ivf. Take your vacation have a beautiful time with your hubby and unwind get in touch with everything that you have neglected since trying too hard to conceive! :) that is my plan. I want to give my body a break from all these medicines. And just live life with out taking a pill or stabbing myself at certain times every night!!! Hopefully in a few months I will be ready for IVF. My menstrual cycle never varies so to have bleeding 5 days before my period is due is totally random and if I'm not pregnant it is a sure sign that these hormones could be throwing off my cycle! Oh my gosh!!! Have so much fun on your trip!! I'd give anything to be laid up on the beaches of Hawaii with just my hubby.


----------



## Bma11

Lucinda~ gotcha, and if the SA is different will you do IUI #2? Has your doctor said anything about injectables instead of clomid? I started with 100mg of clomid and still only produced one egg. :shrug: well good luck, definitely keep us posted!


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast update & may have iui this weekend 

I got a ultrasound tomorrow & started opk testing today which is day 10 an my CBFM it's a high already which is great. I may ovulate Saturday. I also used a internet cheap opk stick an it's already showing 2 lines so that is a +.

Just now waiting see RE tomorrow at 2:15pm. Praying for more follies this time around & really hope to get a BFP this cycle. I love femara..

Good luck everyone on trying to get a BFP. I hope we all get a BFP before this year is out as I would love to get a BFP this cycle as my DH has a birthday coming up at end of year. Just be great if could tell him on his BD I'm pregnant. 

Will update after appt Friday let all know where we stand on this cycle.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bma11 said:


> Lucinda~ gotcha, and if the SA is different will you do IUI #2? Has your doctor said anything about injectables instead of clomid? I started with 100mg of clomid and still only produced one egg. :shrug: well good luck, definitely keep us posted!

I along with the doctor dont think the SA will show anything different...perhaps i should explain a little more. My DH has been on a cocktail of medications for over a yr and they led to erectile dysfunction and most recently he added 2 more meds and has problems even producing a sample. So im not very hopeful about there being any substancial change. That being said...i would like to be realistic and move onto IVF because its been a whole production to get to IUI #1......so onword and forward. I will most likely just prepare myself this month to start IVF process next month.
About injectibles....RE did not suggest them as from IUI #1 he suggested IVF and he left it up to me as to what i wanted to do; i was feeling optimistic and went for IUI.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kismat026 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!
> 
> Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.
> 
> Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7.
> 
> I'm here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us on this no more IUI route...i only had one but after speaking with RE about it he suggested that i try one last one this month but that IVF with ICSI would be our best bet. So for DH its such a big production to produce a sample that i know that if i go the IUI route with slim chances and it fails....its going to lead to an argument with DH. I rather not spend money on another IUI if i dont have to....so on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> wooohooo we'll be in this together then!! i'm still not sure which route we will take next but next tuesday we'll get all the options. we are also going on a big 3 week vacation at the end of jan to mid feb. so if it is IVF it won't be until after the trip...a little disappointed about that but i'll be fine, India/Dubai will be tons of fun. and i believe that will be the best medicine ever to start back up after we get back!!
> 
> when do you think you will start IVF?Click to expand...

Thats exciting that youll get your options soon....it conforts me to know "the plan". Your trip sounds definitely exciting and your are right that it sounds like the best medicine to get started back up. I dont know when ill be starting as i have to repeat DH's sement analysis which will determine how soon we start......RE is thinking next month as today is CD1 for me.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> Kismat, I'm so sorry this wasn't your month :( Believe me when I say I know how that feels.
> 
> Well, I had my ultrasound yesterday, and it turns out I don't have one follicle in each ovary, but I have two in the left. One of them seems like it'll be big enough for the deed. Really wishing the Bravelle had resulted in the release of more healthy eggs than that, but at least I got one. They scheduled our 3rd IUI for Friday!!
> 
> My husband gave me the trigger shot this morning. I explained how it tells the follicles to release the eggs, and said, "So it's as if you are saying, "Release the Kraken!" LOL!!! I know, I'm a dork-- but it was funny!
> 
> I tend to get my period about 11dpiui, and that is Christmas Day! That is one thing I DON'T want for Christmas!!

Best of luck Kat....a Christmas BFP would be awsome!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TypeA - I had 3 follies and after my IUI I needed to lay down as I had cramping from ovulation. I also had a doc and a nurse do my IUI...Mine were back to back in the same cycle. 

Bma - sorry hun! I know what you mean about IVF.....scary, expensive, and not a guarantee...enjoy your drinks hun...you deserve it!

Pook - Good luck hun! I hope this is your BFP IUI!

Kismat - sorry about your BFN hun! I think you should go on your vacation and let this go as much as you can and enjoy yourself....after that you will be in a better place mentally to deal with IVF. This is just my opinion of course I am sure you know better than anyone else what you need.... ;)

AFM - I have been running round crazy getting my xmas shopping done before I leave on Monday to go to Florida for my IUI. I started Femara last night and have already had a hot flash...Joy...LOL....anyway that is all I am dealing with now.....but I do want to say to you ladies who have now done their IUI that this is my second one and it will also be my last. IVF is on the table if we can find the funds!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- thank you :hugs: good luck and look forward to hearing this journey to your BFP!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

He'll come around it might just take a little time!


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> TypeA - I had 3 follies and after my IUI I needed to lay down as I had cramping from ovulation. I also had a doc and a nurse do my IUI...Mine were back to back in the same cycle.
> 
> Bma - sorry hun! I know what you mean about IVF.....scary, expensive, and not a guarantee...enjoy your drinks hun...you deserve it!
> 
> Pook - Good luck hun! I hope this is your BFP IUI!
> 
> Kismat - sorry about your BFN hun! I think you should go on your vacation and let this go as much as you can and enjoy yourself....after that you will be in a better place mentally to deal with IVF. This is just my opinion of course I am sure you know better than anyone else what you need.... ;)
> 
> AFM - I have been running round crazy getting my xmas shopping done before I leave on Monday to go to Florida for my IUI. I started Femara last night and have already had a hot flash...Joy...LOL....anyway that is all I am dealing with now.....but I do want to say to you ladies who have now done their IUI that this is my second one and it will also be my last. IVF is on the table if we can find the funds!

awww thanks!! wish you all the best of luck this cycle!! yes for me it's definately going to be a great for 2 months and we'll start back up after we get back in feb. the time away from meds, temping all of it will be great for me and my hubby!! now i am actually looking forward to our trip instead of stressing about whether i'm pregnant or not....like BMA said we can BD every night and enjoy it, LOL...


----------



## Kismat026

Lucinda7981 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so i just spoke to my doc and it was a BFN...ughhh!! still hurts but i know i have to move on!! so we are going to see my doc next tuesday to see what our next step is...i don't want to continue with the IUI's since they are not working. so just more waiting now...but atleast i'm not waiting for a period...but this will be good too no meds right now and we can try naturally this month!!
> 
> Sorry kismat. :hugs: I'm ready to find out for sure , and get back to having a normal month and fun spontaneous :sex: with my hubby. I know we will still be thinking about it even trying naturally, but I think the most I will do is use the left over ovulation sticks my cousin gave me.
> 
> Looks like we are both in the same boat. I think I'm done with IUI. I've spent a mini fortune on it. Half of what IVF costs! :shrug: so, I booked a consult with my RE for next Wednesday to see what I should, or shouldn't do to get my body ready for IVF. and how much my plan will cost. I also booked a consult with the acupuncturist they work with and an appointment on jan 7.
> 
> I'm here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us on this no more IUI route...i only had one but after speaking with RE about it he suggested that i try one last one this month but that IVF with ICSI would be our best bet. So for DH its such a big production to produce a sample that i know that if i go the IUI route with slim chances and it fails....its going to lead to an argument with DH. I rather not spend money on another IUI if i dont have to....so on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> wooohooo we'll be in this together then!! i'm still not sure which route we will take next but next tuesday we'll get all the options. we are also going on a big 3 week vacation at the end of jan to mid feb. so if it is IVF it won't be until after the trip...a little disappointed about that but i'll be fine, India/Dubai will be tons of fun. and i believe that will be the best medicine ever to start back up after we get back!!
> 
> when do you think you will start IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exciting that youll get your options soon....it conforts me to know "the plan". Your trip sounds definitely exciting and your are right that it sounds like the best medicine to get started back up. I dont know when ill be starting as i have to repeat DH's sement analysis which will determine how soon we start......RE is thinking next month as today is CD1 for me.Click to expand...

well best of luck to you..definately keep us posted!!

AFM yes i compeltely agree with you, it will comfort me more next tuesday. i already read up on IVF enough where i feel ok with it. see what he says next week. also see if our insurance will cover it...hopefully and praying it will be!! so a fresh start soon!! but for now i have AF and after it's done i'll enjoy my time with my hubby!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow I got way behind in this thread...

*Kismat* and *Bma* :hugs::hugs: to both of you. This has been a strange one for both of you with the unusual spotting and the :witch: being all tricky. I'm truly sorry and I know you will both have success with IVF. For now enjoy some time off from meds and just enjoy being with your hubbies. You never know, there could be a surprise natural bfp when you least expect it :)

*Lucinda* - if you end up starting IVF next cycle, I wish you great success!!

*Biggerfamily* - My u/s is also tomorrow. I hope we both have plenty (but not too many!) nice follicles!

*Pooka* - how did your IUI go?

*Kat* - Good luck tomorrow. I really really hope this is your cycle!

*August* - Good luck with ER!! Can't wait to hear how many they get!!

AFM, I will report back tomorrow after my cd12 scan. I'm feeling like I will ovulate in the next couple of days so still hoping for IUI this weekend!


----------



## Lyghtning

Big hugs Kismat, I love your positive attitude.


----------



## Kismat026

ok ladies so i had a thought in my head which my hubby is good with. i'm going to call my doc and see if i can just take the clomid this cycle and no IUI. i already have started AF and it's day 3 today so i feel like why waste a cycle. what do you ladies think? take the clomid get my eggie and try on our own!!!!


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, I'm jumping in late so I don't know how far into this you guys are. I'm officially at 2 years ttc. We are going to try IUI next cycle. I'm very nervous. Mostly about being on an emotional roller coaster and what if it doesn't work:(. Also I am paying out of pocket for absolutely everything, including a pregnancy, bc my insurance doesn't cover it. It's getting so expensive just to GET pregnant. Sigh...


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> ok ladies so i had a thought in my head which my hubby is good with. i'm going to call my doc and see if i can just take the clomid this cycle and no IUI. i already have started AF and it's day 3 today so i feel like why waste a cycle. what do you ladies think? take the clomid get my eggie and try on our own!!!!


Sounds like a good plan to me, it can't hurt... Right??


----------



## Bma11

lanet said:


> Hi ladies, I'm jumping in late so I don't know how far into this you guys are. I'm officially at 2 years ttc. We are going to try IUI next cycle. I'm very nervous. Mostly about being on an emotional roller coaster and what if it doesn't work:(. Also I am paying out of pocket for absolutely everything, including a pregnancy, bc my insurance doesn't cover it. It's getting so expensive just to GET pregnant. Sigh...

Welcome lanet! Are you going to do any meds or injectables with your IUI cycle?
It is an emotional roller coaster just trying to get pregnant in general! I had to pay out of pocket for my IUI as well, and even though 2 cycles so far have failed I don't even really care about the money. I have to try every option before I just give up, you know?? Just try to go into your first cycle happy & positive that its going to work!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm jumping in late so I don't know how far into this you guys are. I'm officially at 2 years ttc. We are going to try IUI next cycle. I'm very nervous. Mostly about being on an emotional roller coaster and what if it doesn't work:(. Also I am paying out of pocket for absolutely everything, including a pregnancy, bc my insurance doesn't cover it. It's getting so expensive just to GET pregnant. Sigh...
> 
> Welcome lanet! Are you going to do any meds or injectables with your IUI cycle?
> It is an emotional roller coaster just trying to get pregnant in general! I had to pay out of pocket for my IUI as well, and even though 2 cycles so far have failed I don't even really care about the money. I have to try every option before I just give up, you know?? Just try to go into your first cycle happy & positive that its going to work!!!!Click to expand...

Agreed BMA just keep positive thoughts and all will workout!!! IUI is not bad, some of the side effects of the meds can be a bit roller coasterish...but you get used to them, and so does your hubby!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, sorry for such a late update... I've been sick as a dog on all these medications that I've been taking this week. 

I went in yesterday for u/s and b/w I had 10 follicles between 16mm and 20mm... and then 7 other follicles between 10mm and 15mm. The doctors thinks at least half of the 7 will be matured by tomorrow morning. I did my trigger shot yesterday (it's pregnyl and it's done in the butt)... I didn't feel a thing! I don't have to take any medications today except the antibiotics. Tomorrow at 7am I report to the FS for my egg retrieval... Many couples have 2 or more months to prepare themselves for IVF... I've only had 3 days. So everything is kinda crazy. Like I said... the Menopur has made me soo sick. I haven't slept in 3 night because I can't find a comfortable position. My back is swollen so at this point I can't wait for the retrieval. LOL


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i had a thought in my head which my hubby is good with. i'm going to call my doc and see if i can just take the clomid this cycle and no IUI. i already have started AF and it's day 3 today so i feel like why waste a cycle. what do you ladies think? take the clomid get my eggie and try on our own!!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me, it can't hurt... Right??Click to expand...

Yeh that's what i'm thinking too hun. why waste a cycle...if i know the clomid is going to help me produce the follies then why not just take it. just no IUI this time. hubby and i can actually have fun!!


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies my iui went wonderful....hit perfect timing as I ovulated yesterday when the iui was done :0) good thing it was close to ovulation..due to hubs swimmers

The only thing I worry about is that I had a bm shortly after iui and had some leakage...hope some of the swimmers stayed up there lol sorry if tmi


----------



## Oculi83

Bma11 said:


> Yes, my RE said injections & IUI or plan b IVF. I said how about clomid & IUI! I was so afraid of injections & still scared of IVF ONLY because its not guaranteed!
> So, definetly try the IUI, because it works. :)

Yeah, I'm so ready to start a new cycle and give IUI another try. I'm still waiting for AF to show.

After my IUI, my doc gave me something called Duphaston (progesterone) which I have to take for 21 days (until Monday). But I've had brown spotting ever since last Sunday and got a BFN on the following day. So, I know I'm not pregnant and wonder why I still have to take the progesterone since all it seems to do for me at this stage is to prolong my cycle. :wacko:



Pookabear said:


> Hey ladies my iui went wonderful....hit perfect timing as I ovulated yesterday when the iui was done :0) good thing it was close to ovulation..due to hubs swimmers
> 
> The only thing I worry about is that I had a bm shortly after iui and had some leakage...hope some of the swimmers stayed up there lol sorry if tmi

Good luck!!:flower:


----------



## Bma11

Pookabear said:


> Hey ladies my iui went wonderful....hit perfect timing as I ovulated yesterday when the iui was done :0) good thing it was close to ovulation..due to hubs swimmers
> 
> The only thing I worry about is that I had a bm shortly after iui and had some leakage...hope some of the swimmers stayed up there lol sorry if tmi

Yay! Awesome! Good luck. So, do not worry about leakage, no sperm is coming out! The catheter knocks stuff loose and that is the leakage. That was on my information forms about IUI. No worries. All positivity!!! :)


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, my RE said injections & IUI or plan b IVF. I said how about clomid & IUI! I was so afraid of injections & still scared of IVF ONLY because its not guaranteed!
> So, definetly try the IUI, because it works. :)
> 
> Yeah, I'm so ready to start a new cycle and give IUI another try. I'm still waiting for AF to show.
> 
> After my IUI, my doc gave me something called Duphaston (progesterone) which I have to take for 21 days (until Monday). But I've had brown spotting ever since last Sunday and got a BFN on the following day. So, I know I'm not pregnant and wonder why I still have to take the progesterone since all it seems to do for me at this stage is to prolong my cycle. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies my iui went wonderful....hit perfect timing as I ovulated yesterday when the iui was done :0) good thing it was close to ovulation..due to hubs swimmers
> 
> The only thing I worry about is that I had a bm shortly after iui and had some leakage...hope some of the swimmers stayed up there lol sorry if tmiClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!:flower:Click to expand...


3 days after my second IUI they have me take endometrin suppositories. Progestrone. I started my period on Wednesday and still had to take it. Ugh. Went in today for my blood test, I negative then I quit the endometrin. But luckily well normally the endometrin doesn't prolong my cycle.


----------



## Kismat026

woooohooo so my doc said that's perfectly fine and to go ahead and start it today!! i'm really excited...this way i know i'm doing something.


----------



## Bma11

August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.

AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband. 

I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband.
> 
> I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.

awwwwww honey i am right there with you...please know we all understand your emotions and feelings!!! it is perfectly natural for all of this to happen. just wait for the call and you will know soon and then you can move on!! believe i was right there with you 2 days ago. and i'm such a better person today. one of my cousin's had a baby girl last night and i just cried. i am sooo happy for them but just cried and my hubby got mad at me for that. saying i'm jealous and to get over this and we have to move on. i know it was wrong of me to do that but it was also natural. i saw the baby's pics this morning and she is absolutely perfect and i am so very happy for them. i know it's human and woman nature to feel all that we are feeling. just give it some time and everything will be ok!!


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ :hugs: Oh sweetie I know how frustrating and upsetting it can be. I'm praying for you and hoping for a positive. I drive myself to a near panick attack everytime I have bloodwork to check for pregnancy.


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband.
> 
> I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.
> 
> awwwwww honey i am right there with you...please know we all understand your emotions and feelings!!! it is perfectly natural for all of this to happen. just wait for the call and you will know soon and then you can move on!! believe i was right there with you 2 days ago. and i'm such a better person today. one of my cousin's had a baby girl last night and i just cried. i am sooo happy for them but just cried and my hubby got mad at me for that. saying i'm jealous and to get over this and we have to move on. i know it was wrong of me to do that but it was also natural. i saw the baby's pics this morning and she is absolutely perfect and i am so very happy for them. i know it's human and woman nature to feel all that we are feeling. just give it some time and everything will be ok!!Click to expand...

I don't want you to feel like it's wrong to cry. Only God knows how much you've been working towards having a pregnancy of your own and sometimes our emotions do get the best of us. So know, that I completely understand you crying. I just found out on Tuesday night that my cousin and his wife who have been married for only 2 months announced on Saturday that they are 4weeks pregnant. I was shopping with my mom when she 'accidently' let it slip to me. It all about ruined the entire night for me. Although I'm so happy for them, I just couldn't help but get angry at the fact that it happened to fast for them and look at me... five years and still nothing. It's like a self-pity party that I like to think is normal so... HUGS BIG HUGS TO YOU AND BMA AND EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> woooohooo so my doc said that's perfectly fine and to go ahead and start it today!! i'm really excited...this way i know i'm doing something.

Whoo hoo! Good luck, Kismat!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

lanet said:


> Hi ladies, I'm jumping in late so I don't know how far into this you guys are. I'm officially at 2 years ttc. We are going to try IUI next cycle. I'm very nervous. Mostly about being on an emotional roller coaster and what if it doesn't work:(. Also I am paying out of pocket for absolutely everything, including a pregnancy, bc my insurance doesn't cover it. It's getting so expensive just to GET pregnant. Sigh...

Welcome lanet :flower: Yes, I'm right there with what the other ladies have said. It's definitely an emotional roller coaster and the financial aspects are so daunting. It's hard to get through some days. But we're all here to support each other through this journey and we're here for you lanet!!



augustluvers said:


> Hey girls, sorry for such a late update... I've been sick as a dog on all these medications that I've been taking this week.
> 
> I went in yesterday for u/s and b/w I had 10 follicles between 16mm and 20mm... and then 7 other follicles between 10mm and 15mm. The doctors thinks at least half of the 7 will be matured by tomorrow morning. I did my trigger shot yesterday (it's pregnyl and it's done in the butt)... I didn't feel a thing! I don't have to take any medications today except the antibiotics. Tomorrow at 7am I report to the FS for my egg retrieval... Many couples have 2 or more months to prepare themselves for IVF... I've only had 3 days. So everything is kinda crazy. Like I said... the Menopur has made me soo sick. I haven't slept in 3 night because I can't find a comfortable position. My back is swollen so at this point I can't wait for the retrieval. LOL

August, thank goodness your retrieval is tomorrow so you'll feel better soon!! I guess it's a mixed blessing to have three days to prepare for IVF. On one hand, so fabulous that your insurance agreed to it, but yes, you haven't really had time to prepare emotionally. Just hang in there girl and we'll get you through the 2ww :thumbup:



Pookabear said:


> Hey ladies my iui went wonderful....hit perfect timing as I ovulated yesterday when the iui was done :0) good thing it was close to ovulation..due to hubs swimmers
> 
> The only thing I worry about is that I had a bm shortly after iui and had some leakage...hope some of the swimmers stayed up there lol sorry if tmi

Glad you hear it pooka!! It's always such a relief when you know the timing was right :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband.
> 
> I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.

Aww hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: We've all been there - this process can be so hard on marriages because men and women approach infertility in totally different ways. We want to do everything we can as soon as possible to have a child, and men are so much more relaxed and whatever about it. I'm still praying you'll get a positive beta, but if not, use this next month to step back and enjoy each other and prepare for the next step.


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband.
> 
> I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.
> 
> awwwwww honey i am right there with you...please know we all understand your emotions and feelings!!! it is perfectly natural for all of this to happen. just wait for the call and you will know soon and then you can move on!! believe i was right there with you 2 days ago. and i'm such a better person today. one of my cousin's had a baby girl last night and i just cried. i am sooo happy for them but just cried and my hubby got mad at me for that. saying i'm jealous and to get over this and we have to move on. i know it was wrong of me to do that but it was also natural. i saw the baby's pics this morning and she is absolutely perfect and i am so very happy for them. i know it's human and woman nature to feel all that we are feeling. just give it some time and everything will be ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want you to feel like it's wrong to cry. Only God knows how much you've been working towards having a pregnancy of your own and sometimes our emotions do get the best of us. So know, that I completely understand you crying. I just found out on Tuesday night that my cousin and his wife who have been married for only 2 months announced on Saturday that they are 4weeks pregnant. I was shopping with my mom when she 'accidently' let it slip to me. It all about ruined the entire night for me. Although I'm so happy for them, I just couldn't help but get angry at the fact that it happened to fast for them and look at me... five years and still nothing. It's like a self-pity party that I like to think is normal so... HUGS BIG HUGS TO YOU AND BMA AND EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Agreed it is perfectly natural for all of us to feel like that!!! We will have our bundle of joys in our arms sooon!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> August~ good luck girl! Sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> AFM~ I just got to work after my blood preg test appt. cried all the way to work. $ in the office nurse asked me what is wrong and I nearly broke down there, just told her I knew it would be negative. She told me they would get me there, & the pessimist in me wanted to say something g snarky, but I just said okay. After all, it's not her fault, it's my body. It really doesn't help that my husband and I argued last night and this morning about IVF and everything. He thinks its so ridiculous that I am so far ahead when I don't even know yet if I'm pregnant or not. I see his point but hello, it's my body! So, he said "we"ll see" in reference to IVF. And I'm trying to have a good Christian marriage and well it's hard, I'm a sinner and I'm not perfect, and I did make the mistake and said that if IVF would never be a possibility then there is no reason to continue our marriage. Because to me that means you don't care enough. Anyways, he didn't even say no to IVF, I'm Just letting everything get to me. I'll be glad When They call me today around 1pm and give me the news. Then I can relax and not try, not protect this month and hopefully get my relationship with my hubby back on track. Y'all, my love for him Is so overwhelming, I could cry about that alone. I never want to be without him, but I also have to try everything in my power to have my own baby from my own womb. Sorry for rambling. But it feels good to get this off my chest as I do not like to talk about my relationship dents to many people, because I love my husband.
> 
> I'm clinging to the 1% chance that I am pregnant.
> 
> awwwwww honey i am right there with you...please know we all understand your emotions and feelings!!! it is perfectly natural for all of this to happen. just wait for the call and you will know soon and then you can move on!! believe i was right there with you 2 days ago. and i'm such a better person today. one of my cousin's had a baby girl last night and i just cried. i am sooo happy for them but just cried and my hubby got mad at me for that. saying i'm jealous and to get over this and we have to move on. i know it was wrong of me to do that but it was also natural. i saw the baby's pics this morning and she is absolutely perfect and i am so very happy for them. i know it's human and woman nature to feel all that we are feeling. just give it some time and everything will be ok!!Click to expand...

Awww Kismat :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't listen to your hubby. I've had the same thing happen - my hubby got mad at me and called me jealous for the same reason. I don't think men understand that we can be simultaneously happy for the couple who had a baby and upset to the point of tears at the same time for having so much trouble conceiving. I'm glad that you are doing a clomid month and just taking some time to have fun with your hubby :thumbup:


----------



## GreenOrchid

So I just got back from my RE, and my first IUI is tomorrow. I have a 23 on the right ovary, and a 9, 10, and 11 on the left, so looks like only one egg this month, but I'm thankful its on the right side, which is my good tube. The left tube is open but it has a funny pouch and the RE says there could be an increased risk of ectopic.

They told me to give myself the ovidrel as soon as I got home, which I just did. It was my first time giving myself an injection and it was a total non-event, other than slight stinging as it went in.

The funny thing is that today is cd12 and I usually ov on cd14 or 15 so I guess the femara matured that egg quick! Based on my temps and how I'm feeling in general, I feel like I would ovulate tomorrow anyway.

So now the quandry is - to BD today or not?? My DH's counts are really good so the doctor said it was fine, but I'm still paranoid about it, because my DH doesn't have the highest drive in the world and I'm worried that if we do it tonight he might have issues collecting tomorrow. But I'm also worried that the egg might pop out today and we will miss our IUI window and we haven't BD'd since Tuesday so there won't be any spermies in there. Arrrg! Why is TTC never simple???


----------



## augustluvers

GreenOrchid ~ Awesome on the news of your IUI for tomorrow :happydance: Good luck and keep us posted. On my IUI cycles last year I only had one big follicle. But you know... it only takes one :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

I am likely going to have to travel next week with my injections. Can anyone tell me how to get through security etc. with the needles and vials?


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> I am likely going to have to travel next week with my injections. Can anyone tell me how to get through security etc. with the needles and vials?

For complete information from the TSA on traveling with medications and refrigerated items, please visit https://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds.


I would also ask your re's office to supply you with a note, I have no idea if this works because I didn't read the full thin on TSa rules!!


----------



## Bma11

Okay ladies. Thank you so much for your kind words and helping me to realize again that men and women are so different in our approach to fertility. I realized that my marriage is my priority and that I will honor my husband in whatever way he needs and then hopefully he will be okay with doing IVF. Like try naturally for a little while longer before jumping to IVF. He just knows that if round one fails I will keep going an going and how much in debt am I willing to put us. He is right I probably would be like that. Anyways. Thank you all so much! I don't know y'all personally but I sure do love y'all! 

And yes, I am happy for anyone who gets pregnant but at the same time so sad. My sister is pregnant with her 2nd. She had problems the first time and did three iui's and then quit to save for ivf and then got pregnant, so for her I'm so happy not jealous or sad at all. 

Rooting for all of you! I will confirm in about an hour is its truly a negative or hopefully a positive!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> So I just got back from my RE, and my first IUI is tomorrow. I have a 23 on the right ovary, and a 9, 10, and 11 on the left, so looks like only one egg this month, but I'm thankful its on the right side, which is my good tube. The left tube is open but it has a funny pouch and the RE says there could be an increased risk of ectopic.
> 
> They told me to give myself the ovidrel as soon as I got home, which I just did. It was my first time giving myself an injection and it was a total non-event, other than slight stinging as it went in.
> 
> The funny thing is that today is cd12 and I usually ov on cd14 or 15 so I guess the femara matured that egg quick! Based on my temps and how I'm feeling in general, I feel like I would ovulate tomorrow anyway.
> 
> So now the quandry is - to BD today or not?? My DH's counts are really good so the doctor said it was fine, but I'm still paranoid about it, because my DH doesn't have the highest drive in the world and I'm worried that if we do it tonight he might have issues collecting tomorrow. But I'm also worried that the egg might pop out today and we will miss our IUI window and we haven't BD'd since Tuesday so there won't be any spermies in there. Arrrg! Why is TTC never simple???

Tomorrow!! Yay! I'm in the same boat: 1 mature follicle. We can do this!!

I say don't bd tonight. Do the IUI tomorrow and then BD tomorrow night instead. It's so important to have good #'s for the IUI.


----------



## Kat S

I had one mature follicle, and my DH's post wash count was 25 million motile sperm!! That is more than double last month's #'s! I'm so hopeful this time!! Come on, spermmies!! Find the egg and get to business!! :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

It was confirmed negative! Here's to a much needed break ... Tonight I'm going to crossfit, going to demolish my WOD and probably have something to drink after!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> It was confirmed negative! Here's to a much needed break ... Tonight I'm going to crossfit, going to demolish my WOD and probably have something to drink after!!!

awww i'm sorry to hear that honey...believe me tomorrow is another day and you will feel alot alot better!! so what are you going to do now, take a break?


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11 said:


> It was confirmed negative! Here's to a much needed break ... Tonight I'm going to crossfit, going to demolish my WOD and probably have something to drink after!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- I am taking a break from trying with my RE. I have a follow up consult and will talk about IVF. Then I have a consult with an acupuncturist & a session in early January!!

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- I am taking a break from trying with my RE. I have a follow up consult and will talk about IVF. Then I have a consult with an acupuncturist & a session in early January!!
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone!

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Good Luck BMA11!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma - definitely kill it @ crossfit!! Endorphins make everything better :)

So DH and I talked and decided not to BD tonight. We're going all in tomorrow morning. We have to be there at 8:30 am so hopefully the timing is right and the egg will wait until tomorrow. Fx'd!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Good luck BMA!!! 

Also good luck to GreenOrchid!


----------



## GreenOrchid

typeA TTC said:


> Good luck BMA!!!
> 
> Also good luck to GreenOrchid!

Thanks typeA! Btw, I love your screen name! I can totally identify with being type A about trying to have a baby. That's why I'm stressing about ovulating early :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11, I think I'm right there with you. My beta is Monday but a FRER today was :bfn:. I think I am gonna take a little break. I want to book a trip for mine and DH's 10th wedding anniversary on Valentine's Day. Then regroup a little and move onto IVF next summer. I am definitely interested in starting acupuncture too.


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T said:


> Bma11, I think I'm right there with you. My beta is Monday but a FRER today was :bfn:. I think I am gonna take a little break. I want to book a trip for mine and DH's 10th wedding anniversary on Valentine's Day. Then regroup a little and move onto IVF next summer. I am definitely interested in starting acupuncture too.

A trip sounds so nice!! Congrats on 10 years, that's amazing!! I still have hope for you, you could still get a BFP. :) fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Bma11

Mrs. T, I have a phone consult with the guy on Thursday & then an actual appointment for my first session january 7. You should consult with one around you, ask your doctor if they recommend anyone specific. I hear really good things & a lady on here that has really helped me, her guy came to her transfer for IVF! I still hope you get a positive, we need some you & green orchid hopefully!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Bma11 said:


> 3 days after my second IUI they have me take endometrin suppositories. Progestrone. I started my period on Wednesday and still had to take it. Ugh. Went in today for my blood test, I negative then I quit the endometrin. But luckily well normally the endometrin doesn't prolong my cycle.

You still had to take the progesterone even after starting your period? How come?
How many mg per day did you take?
I've to take 10mg twice a day. 
So, I'm not sure how much that influences my cycle. :shrug:

Getting af like cramps sometimes but never actually get my period just that brown discharge. Arrgghh.. wish she would just show already! :(


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 3 days after my second IUI they have me take endometrin suppositories. Progestrone. I started my period on Wednesday and still had to take it. Ugh. Went in today for my blood test, I negative then I quit the endometrin. But luckily well normally the endometrin doesn't prolong my cycle.
> 
> You still had to take the progesterone even after starting your period? How come?
> How many mg per day did you take?
> I've to take 10mg twice a day.
> So, I'm not sure how much that influences my cycle. :shrug:
> 
> Getting af like cramps sometimes but never actually get my period just that brown discharge. Arrgghh.. wish she would just show already! :(Click to expand...

So, my periods never ever come early, I never spot the day before it or anything. I started spotting on Tuesday and a full flow Wednesday around noon. My period wasn't due until this Sunday. So, it very well could have been implantation bleeding, so I hoped. So, she just made sure I was on endometrin and I said yes. I take 100mg of endometrin by suppositories. 
And the last two cycles of clomid , IUI and using the endometrin the day I got a negative beta, I'm to stop endometrin and I start my period two days later like I normally would. They told me endometrin does delay your period, but in my case it never did and this last cycle my period came early. 


Do you normally spot before your period?? Because if not it could be a good sign. Fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

First IUI was this morning :) It went well and the doctor was happy with the post-wash count. Still haven't felt the ovulation pain yet, but 36 hours post-trigger will be tonight at 11:30 pm so it should happen sometime today and the spermies will be there waiting to ambush :haha: In any case, we're planning to BD tonight for some extra insurance!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mrs. T said:


> Bma11, I think I'm right there with you. My beta is Monday but a FRER today was :bfn:. I think I am gonna take a little break. I want to book a trip for mine and DH's 10th wedding anniversary on Valentine's Day. Then regroup a little and move onto IVF next summer. I am definitely interested in starting acupuncture too.

Sorry about the BFN Mrs. T :hugs: A nice trip sounds perfect so you'll be refreshed and ready to start IVF :thumbup:


----------



## biggerfamily

GreenOrchid got my FX for you hun an have lots of FUN Bdn'g.

I'll have my IUI on Monday so no more Bdn'g for us now until after the IUI Monday. :winkwink:


----------



## anmlz86

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well with this close to the holiday! I'm slightly nervous, I read how everyone experiences all these symptoms during their tea, especially with the progesterone supplements, but I have yet to experience anything that I could call a symptom. Am I too early to be looking for symptoms, 9 dpiui think 8 dpo? I'm trying to prepare myself by doing research and such but I'm just curious. Sorry, I can also be a slight worrier as well. Thanks so much ladies, I enjoy reading everyone's updates which helps me understand all the little things so much more. Best of luck for everyone! Oh! I should probably also add this was my first medicated cycle and IUI. Thanks again!


----------



## Bma11

Green orchid~ positiv thoughts and prayers your way!!! 

Anmlz~ my second cycle I didnt experience any symptoms from progestrone suppositories, the first and third cycle my boobs and nipples were sore like crazy. And some women have symptoms around 8dpo. But like others have said, we don't really trust our bodies while being on the meds..... So just keep that in mind! Good luck positive thoughts and prayers your way as well!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Update really fast...

IUI is for tomorrow instead of Monday.. Got a peak on my CBFM,took an cheap strip opk an a digital smile an got a smiley so called RE an he said tomorrow morning have it done. I sure hope this cycle is it..:happydance::happydance::happydance: So we will be leaving our home this evening for a 21/2 hr drive an stay at hotel for tomorrow BIG DAY!!! 

Please Please pray this works...


----------



## augustluvers

Hey there ladies! 

GreenO~ I'm glad your IUI went well. How are you feeling?

As for me ~ ER was today. They got 6 mature eggs. I get my fertilization report tomorrow morning. I'm dying to know how many of the 6 fertilized. I'm home resting up until tomorrow morning. I'm having a little cramping but nothing more.


----------



## Pookabear

Good luck bigger!!!!!!

Orchid...yay for your iui, I hope this is it for you too!

Soooo sorry mrs....It breaks my heart for you because I too know how it feels, as we all do

Afm: only 2 dpo and I am soooo tired and can't seem to g3t enough rest...I know its impossibble to already put it down to pregnancy but I am never this tired and can't figure out why...I am not on any meds and wasn't pre iui either...any thoughts


----------



## lanet

Hello ladies, yes I will be taking clomid before IUI. I've done 3 months of that last year so I'm all too familiar, and slightly scared, of the anxiety and mood swings it cause. But I'm going into it prepared. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. My hubby had low motility and good count on his first s/a. Second one showed good motility and very low count. Also a high WBC. He's been on 2 rounds of antibiodics and many supplements. I'm kind of irregular so I'll probably start my IUI cycle in a few weeks. I'm ready!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Welcome Lanet, I hope your stay will be short but sweet! 

Bma and MrsT -:hugs:

Pooka, I hear ya! I'm usually a bit tired but this month is extraordinary! I just can't keep my eyes open.

GreenO, glad to hear today went well. 

August, how exciting! Can't wait to hear either! 

Anmlz, I'm 9dpiui too. I tested my trigger out but I'm now a bit scared to test again! I have left myself with 1 IC and I'm hoping o wait at least another 3 days to test. I symptom spot like crazy too but I know your not supposed to get any symptoms until after missed AF! Gives us something to do in the tww I suppose!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> First IUI was this morning :) It went well and the doctor was happy with the post-wash count. Still haven't felt the ovulation pain yet, but 36 hours post-trigger will be tonight at 11:30 pm so it should happen sometime today and the spermies will be there waiting to ambush :haha: In any case, we're planning to BD tonight for some extra insurance!!

That's great!! Now the hard part...we wait!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lanet - welcome...I am in the same boat as you...I completely understand...I am self pay and to be aggresive I asked for injections for my first IUI...they are more expensive and though they didnt work this time, I think maybe they might this time. I did respond well with 3 eggs! I think if your issue is MFI then IUI might just be what the dr ordered!

Bma - go for it hun!

Pook -so happy for you hun! that is awesome!

august - I know only 3 days is really not alot of time...but look at this way....at least you didnt have to have that long wait of worrying about it...it is happening so fast you dont have time to think to hard aobut it. Sometimes that is the best way!

Bma - awww hun.....this is such a horrible roller coaster....I am so sorry about you feeling down.I hope you enjoyed your drink! DH will come around....maybe after you have your consult about IVF you can talk to him again.

Kat - wow look at DH's numbers they are awesome!

Green - woohoo good luck with your IUI!

Type A - I got a letter from my RE on her letterhead stating that these injections were meds I needed....it worked.

MrsT - sorry about the bfn hun

anm - many women dont have sypmtoms....it could be normal for you!

bigger - congrats on being in the TWW

afm - just enjoying the weekend....I have 2 more days of femara then I am starting my gonal F injections on Monday. I will also be scanned on Monday so I will let you know how it all looks!


----------



## Bma11

A quick update. Definitely drinking a Texas twister or two tonight. I have a sister in law asking about what's going on and why I'm not pregnant! Why do they think its okay to pry. Almost told her but luckily got interrupted. It's not hard I just don't want her in my business. And I don't know how to politely say butt out! 

With that said... August I'm glad it went well, can't wait to hear! And everyone else prayers for you!!!!
Just have to say the bright spot in my day was being able to fit into an extra small pant from express despite getting a pudge from bravelle!! Lol.


----------



## Oculi83

Bma11 said:


> So, my periods never ever come early, I never spot the day before it or anything. I started spotting on Tuesday and a full flow Wednesday around noon. My period wasn't due until this Sunday. So, it very well could have been implantation bleeding, so I hoped. So, she just made sure I was on endometrin and I said yes. I take 100mg of endometrin by suppositories.
> And the last two cycles of clomid , IUI and using the endometrin the day I got a negative beta, I'm to stop endometrin and I start my period two days later like I normally would. They told me endometrin does delay your period, but in my case it never did and this last cycle my period came early.
> 
> 
> Do you normally spot before your period?? Because if not it could be a good sign. Fingers crossed!!! :)

Well, I don't normally spot before my period but it has become normal over the past few months (since we first started TTC). I don't know why though. I don't understand my body anymore!:shrug:

Anyways, AF showed yesterday. I knew I wasn't pregnant so, I'm happy I can move on to a new cycle now.
I started taking Clomid 50mg today and will call the clinic on Monday to schedule an appointment for the HSG and the cd12 scan.

I hope that this time we can do the IUI the day after the trigger shot. Last time, I got my trigger shot on a Saturday and then had to go back for the IUI the following Monday since the clinic is closed on Sundays.

Btw.. I can completely relate to how you felt when your SIL asked you why you aren't pregnant yet. My dear MIL keeps doing the same thing. But giving me pressure definitely won't help. :(


----------



## typeA TTC

Bma- I completely second that!! I don't really like talking about my defunct ovaries and follicles to everyone ! DH doesn't understand this because no one ever asks him. But they ask me a lot!

TTCbaby- thank you!

I went into the FS today for bloodwork. Waiting to hear if my dosage needs to be increased.


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> So, my periods never ever come early, I never spot the day before it or anything. I started spotting on Tuesday and a full flow Wednesday around noon. My period wasn't due until this Sunday. So, it very well could have been implantation bleeding, so I hoped. So, she just made sure I was on endometrin and I said yes. I take 100mg of endometrin by suppositories.
> And the last two cycles of clomid , IUI and using the endometrin the day I got a negative beta, I'm to stop endometrin and I start my period two days later like I normally would. They told me endometrin does delay your period, but in my case it never did and this last cycle my period came early.
> 
> 
> Do you normally spot before your period?? Because if not it could be a good sign. Fingers crossed!!! :)
> 
> Well, I don't normally spot before my period but it has become normal over the past few months (since we first started TTC). I don't know why though. I don't understand my body anymore!:shrug:
> 
> Anyways, AF showed yesterday. I knew I wasn't pregnant so, I'm happy I can move on to a new cycle now.
> I started taking Clomid 50mg today and will call the clinic on Monday to schedule an appointment for the HSG and the cd12 scan.
> 
> I hope that this time we can do the IUI the day after the trigger shot. Last time, I got my trigger shot on a Saturday and then had to go back for the IUI the following Monday since the clinic is closed on Sundays.
> 
> Btw.. I can completely relate to how you felt when your SIL asked you why you aren't pregnant yet. My dear MIL keeps doing the same thing. But giving me pressure definitely won't help. :(Click to expand...

Awe, I'm sorry! But you are right at least you can move on. At least we can take meds while on period instead of having to wait for that to clear up too!!
I don't think you should feel like your IUI didn't work because of the timing. You ovulate 24-36 hours after the shot! I do back to back iui's, so trigger, next morning IUI & next morning IUI. I think the actual trigger is based on the time of second IUI. But I do however think its crappy that a fertility center who we PAY, is not open for IUI on weekends. :(
Good luck this round!!


----------



## anmlz86

Charlie- these 2 weeks waiting are terrible!:grr: I tested my trigger out too, it was nice to see a positive test after so many negatives, too bad it wasn't the real positive. I tested this morning too just to ease my anxiousness and it was negative, so still early. I've been trying to symptom spot, but the only thing I've noticed is twinges around my pelvic region. Lol, one way to be:wacko: Good luck with the rest of your 2ww, fx'd for you!!

ttc- Thanks, I don't know if it would be better if I did have symptoms or not for my tww lol. 

Anywho, best of luck for everyone!! FX'd!!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks ladies for the dust and luck...im currently 3dpo and nithing fun ti report as of now just singing the jeporady song in my head LOL

I also think its stupid to not be open on weekends as a fertility clinic since we could ovulate any given day ...my clinic is on call on sun and sat and will open just for you if u get a surge which is a good thing, but they should all be like that


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies.
I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Can't explain right now as just to updet to.


----------



## Kerryb2001

Hello! I haven't posted in a while because I've been in my tww and have been trying to not make myself crazy. My IUI was exactly 2 weeks ago and so far I have had cramping but no sign of AF. I couldn't help myself and POAS this morning and it was negative. I am going to call the doctors office tomorrow. FX that this is the time!


----------



## Bma11

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies.
> I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Can't explain right now as just to updet to.

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry . :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Bma11 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.
> I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Can't explain right now as just to updet to.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry . :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll try to explain WHY so depressed, sad an so sick. We was planning doing our IUI this morning & my DH has never ever had issues with doing his thing before but this time was a no go at all. He just couldn't do anything at all no where even getting his job done. I know he tried but when he told me he just couldn't I just broke down an started crying. I said well have to forget this cycle and guess it be a bust. I even asked our RE to do a ultrasound see if I ovulated yet an he said NO WAY . I'm just so depressed things looks no + for a pregnancy this time. Now our RE nurse said for us to try an bd this evening if can but I just don't know if I can even do any bdn't for now. I've been very upset n doing nothing but crying. I feel like a failer an here we missed this cycle.

This just suxs so much this time. I wanted so bad too get this IUI done an hope maybe just maybe give my DH a gift for his birthday telling him I'm pregnant but oh no will not get too. Way I feel right now not sure if do a cycle for Janurary or not.

My DH sit me down an had a talk with me in our bedroom saying he was so sorry he couldn't do anything an he knows how important it was to do his thing but he just couldn't so he asked me when AF would be due and said maybe this next cycle we do it but I told him right now just don't know if will by the way feeling. He also said to me if it's in the middle of week might be better but I told him just wait to see if AF shows an then I'll count up the days an see then. Just right now I'm so depressed, sad an sick in stomach just can't think straight or even thing of doing another cycle. Maybe this feeling pass in a day or so but for now just so down about missing this cycle I'm hurting. I feel like my heart is breaking in certain ways knowing this maybe a bust plus our RE will only do 2 more cycles an that is it.

Should I ask for blood work to check making sure I ovulate or not? I just don't know if should call see if can have my blood drawn to make sure ovulated but just don't know if should as it would be Christmas eve I think..


Is this a normal feeling?

I've never felt this bad before.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Aww biggerfamily :hugs: I'm sorry hun, that sounds like a horrible experience. It's totally normal to feel really upset and disappointed after that. I wouldn't think too much about next month just yet. Just take good care of yourself.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kerryb2001 said:


> Hello! I haven't posted in a while because I've been in my tww and have been trying to not make myself crazy. My IUI was exactly 2 weeks ago and so far I have had cramping but no sign of AF. I couldn't help myself and POAS this morning and it was negative. I am going to call the doctors office tomorrow. FX that this is the time!

Kerry, a full 14 days is a really good sign - hope you get a positive blood test!!



Pookabear said:


> Thanks ladies for the dust and luck...im currently 3dpo and nithing fun ti report as of now just singing the jeporady song in my head LOL
> 
> I also think its stupid to not be open on weekends as a fertility clinic since we could ovulate any given day ...my clinic is on call on sun and sat and will open just for you if u get a surge which is a good thing, but they should all be like that

I love it - I'm going to be singing the jeopardy song as well for the next two weeks!!

My RE is open on weekends as well for IUIs. That seems crazy that any clinic wouldn't be!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oculi, Bma, typeA - yep been there too with people being all in my business. It's really awkward sometimes, and SO NICE to have everyone on here to be totally open and honest with about what's really going on with the pain and difficulty of ttc.


----------



## augustluvers

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies.
> I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Can't explain right now as just to updet to.

I'm so so sorry sweet pea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ You are so right, sometimes not having time to prepare is the best thing ever!

Update on me... 5 of my 6 eggs are fertilized. I should be getting another call tomorrow with an update. I'm feeling better from the egg retrieval but I'm having random cramps and spotting. I started my PIO (progesterone in oil shots) and man on man the needle is 1.5 inches long and it goes in the butt cheeks... I did it myself and nothing.. no pain nothing. 

By the end of this week I'll be PUPO and in my 2ww like you wonderful ladies.


----------



## GreenOrchid

5 of 6 is awesome August! Hopefully you'll have a couple of nice ones to transfer and a few to freeze :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies...just popping on to send some love. . I am heading to Florida tomorrow and will have my first scan to check on my follies...CD8. Wish me luck!

Bigger - so sorry hun, these hormones we take can make us more emotional over an already emotional topic. Chin up hun.

August -those numbers sound awesome....I can't wait to hear your next update.

BMA - my response is always....'in Gods time'. That usually shuts them up....nicely


----------



## Bma11

*mrs. T~ fingers crossed for you today!!! *


----------



## Lucinda7981

biggerfamily said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.
> I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didnt get to do it. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Can't explain right now as just to updet to.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry . :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to explain WHY so depressed, sad an so sick. We was planning doing our IUI this morning & my DH has never ever had issues with doing his thing before but this time was a no go at all. He just couldn't do anything at all no where even getting his job done. I know he tried but when he told me he just couldn't I just broke down an started crying. I said well have to forget this cycle and guess it be a bust. I even asked our RE to do a ultrasound see if I ovulated yet an he said NO WAY . I'm just so depressed things looks no + for a pregnancy this time. Now our RE nurse said for us to try an bd this evening if can but I just don't know if I can even do any bdn't for now. I've been very upset n doing nothing but crying. I feel like a failer an here we missed this cycle.
> 
> This just suxs so much this time. I wanted so bad too get this IUI done an hope maybe just maybe give my DH a gift for his birthday telling him I'm pregnant but oh no will not get too. Way I feel right now not sure if do a cycle for Janurary or not.
> 
> My DH sit me down an had a talk with me in our bedroom saying he was so sorry he couldn't do anything an he knows how important it was to do his thing but he just couldn't so he asked me when AF would be due and said maybe this next cycle we do it but I told him right now just don't know if will by the way feeling. He also said to me if it's in the middle of week might be better but I told him just wait to see if AF shows an then I'll count up the days an see then. Just right now I'm so depressed, sad an sick in stomach just can't think straight or even thing of doing another cycle. Maybe this feeling pass in a day or so but for now just so down about missing this cycle I'm hurting. I feel like my heart is breaking in certain ways knowing this maybe a bust plus our RE will only do 2 more cycles an that is it.
> 
> Should I ask for blood work to check making sure I ovulate or not? I just don't know if should call see if can have my blood drawn to make sure ovulated but just don't know if should as it would be Christmas eve I think..
> 
> 
> Is this a normal feeling?
> 
> I've never felt this bad before.Click to expand...

So sorry :hugs: I almost had to cancel my IUI last month due to DH not being able to provide a sample. I've also had to cancel multiple repeat SA or the same reason....so for me DH not being able to provide a sample is a constant reality.
Just give yourself some time to decide what your next steps will be :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

august those are great numbers....fingers crossed!
TTCbaby best of luck on your trip and most importantly good luck on your scan!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hey ladies just been cathing up as i haven't been on all weekend. which was good for me, get away for a little while. but just keep those positive thoughts up there!!!

AFM i'm going to speak to the doctor tomorrow about our options. So we'll see how that goes. I'm also taking clomid this cycle, and thought we'll just take the clomid and try it naturally and see what happens. We'll see what the doc thinks about that tomorrow. My nurse on friday said that's a great idea. Hubby and i were talking yesterday and we were like what if we were to do 1 last final IUI. I'm taking the clomid so why not. We are still approved for 1 more this year. So that's also been in the back of my head. I'm not sure though, we'll talk to him tomorrow and see what his thoughts are.


----------



## Bma11

Kerryb2001 said:


> Hello! I haven't posted in a while because I've been in my tww and have been trying to not make myself crazy. My IUI was exactly 2 weeks ago and so far I have had cramping but no sign of AF. I couldn't help myself and POAS this morning and it was negative. I am going to call the doctors office tomorrow. FX that this is the time!

Good luck!! Hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> BMA ~ You are so right, sometimes not having time to prepare is the best thing ever!
> 
> Update on me... 5 of my 6 eggs are fertilized. I should be getting another call tomorrow with an update. I'm feeling better from the egg retrieval but I'm having random cramps and spotting. I started my PIO (progesterone in oil shots) and man on man the needle is 1.5 inches long and it goes in the butt cheeks... I did it myself and nothing.. no pain nothing.
> 
> By the end of this week I'll be PUPO and in my 2ww like you wonderful ladies.

That is so awesome!!! I'm excited for you!! & good to know that needle had no pain. My syringes came with a longgggggg needle on them, luckily I could take it off for the short one to inject. That long needle is intimidating!!!
Ahhhh can't wait to hear more!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> BMA ~ You are so right, sometimes not having time to prepare is the best thing ever!
> 
> Update on me... 5 of my 6 eggs are fertilized. I should be getting another call tomorrow with an update. I'm feeling better from the egg retrieval but I'm having random cramps and spotting. I started my PIO (progesterone in oil shots) and man on man the needle is 1.5 inches long and it goes in the butt cheeks... I did it myself and nothing.. no pain nothing.
> 
> By the end of this week I'll be PUPO and in my 2ww like you wonderful ladies.
> 
> That is so awesome!!! I'm excited for you!! & good to know that needle had no pain. My syringes came with a longgggggg needle on them, luckily I could take it off for the short one to inject. That long needle is intimidating!!!
> Ahhhh can't wait to hear more!Click to expand...

Thank you BMA :hugs: 

I'm still having cramps here and there and my PIO injection side it very very sore... I just can't wait for my call tomorrow morning. I don't think they are calling me today.


----------



## typeA TTC

August - sorry if you've already posted this but how was the retrieval process? Did they out you under local or general anesthesia? I would love all the details you are willing to provide.


----------



## Kerryb2001

Bma11 said:


> Kerryb2001 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I haven't posted in a while because I've been in my tww and have been trying to not make myself crazy. My IUI was exactly 2 weeks ago and so far I have had cramping but no sign of AF. I couldn't help myself and POAS this morning and it was negative. I am going to call the doctors office tomorrow. FX that this is the time!
> 
> Good luck!! Hope you get that :bfp:Click to expand...

Bloodtest will be first thing in the morning. I'll be sure to post when I find out.


----------



## Mrs. T

Just wanted to give you all an update. BFN for me. :( AF showed up on the weekend so I didn't even bother going for my beta today. Although the nurse told me to still do the beta tomorrow because they need it for their records. But heavy flow AF so I am not expecting anything. I will just go because I have to.

Damn! I really thought this was it this time. Well, I am taking a break, going on vacation and then moving onto IVF next year I guess. I don't know what else to do. 

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mrs. T said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update. BFN for me. :( AF showed up on the weekend so I didn't even bother going for my beta today. Although the nurse told me to still do the beta tomorrow because they need it for their records. But heavy flow AF so I am not expecting anything. I will just go because I have to.
> 
> Damn! I really thought this was it this time. Well, I am taking a break, going on vacation and then moving onto IVF next year I guess. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!!

Sorry Mrs. T :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Soo sorry mrs. T :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

So sorry mrs.t!! Big hugs to you! I hope next year brings your dream!


----------



## Bma11

So sorry mrs.t! :hugs: 
I know you have MIF, but have you ever had a lap for endometreosis? I've been reading about it and you don't have to have symptoms. I think I have one symptom so I'm going to demand a lap before I go on to IVF. Just to cover all basis. 

Anyway, I'm really sorry. I, too hope the new year brings you much happiness and a baby!!! Have a happy 10 year anny and keep in touch.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> So sorry mrs.t! :hugs:
> I know you have MIF, but have you ever had a lap for endometreosis? I've been reading about it and you don't have to have symptoms. I think I have one symptom so I'm going to demand a lap before I go on to IVF. Just to cover all basis.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really sorry. I, too hope the new year brings you much happiness and a baby!!! Have a happy 10 year anny and keep in touch.

What is MIF? Just curious...


----------



## Bma11

Male infertility factor


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join. Just saw my re and I have borderline fsh and amh :( he recommends I do iui and clomid. 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would they recommend this for me if I ovulate regularly? Does it mean they're trying to stimulate more than one egg? A little confused hope someone can help please.


----------



## Kismat026

Mrs. T said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update. BFN for me. :( AF showed up on the weekend so I didn't even bother going for my beta today. Although the nurse told me to still do the beta tomorrow because they need it for their records. But heavy flow AF so I am not expecting anything. I will just go because I have to.
> 
> Damn! I really thought this was it this time. Well, I am taking a break, going on vacation and then moving onto IVF next year I guess. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!!

i'm very sorry to hear this Mrs. T...but we are here for you!! i was in the same boat as you last week when AF arrived...definately played tricks on me this time as i thought it could have been implantation bleeding, but nope. i'm right there with you...i'm taking clomid this cycle and just trying on our own...going on a nice 3 week vacation at the end of jan. so after we get back we'll start the next process. best of luck to you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry Mrs. T....best of luck on your IVF journey!


----------



## Lucinda7981

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join. Just saw my re and I have borderline fsh and amh :( he recommends I do iui and clomid.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would they recommend this for me if I ovulate regularly? Does it mean they're trying to stimulate more than one egg? A little confused hope someone can help please.

Yes if you ovulate regularly, Clomid would be given to try to stimulate more than one egg.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Mrs. T said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update. BFN for me. :( AF showed up on the weekend so I didn't even bother going for my beta today. Although the nurse told me to still do the beta tomorrow because they need it for their records. But heavy flow AF so I am not expecting anything. I will just go because I have to.
> 
> Damn! I really thought this was it this time. Well, I am taking a break, going on vacation and then moving onto IVF next year I guess. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!!

Im so sorry Mrs. T! keep your chin up and enjoy that vacation. good luck to you when you begin trying again. thanks for all of your support.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Just popping in to say hello and thinking of everyone. Im in my TWW and going crazy of course. this time last IUI I began AF, so I'm freaking out of course because it feels like Im going to start :( feeling a little crampy and have CM (sorry tmi). Friday is my 2 week mark


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hi guys - was wondering if I could join you all. Had iui on Friday so now day 4 post iui. I've done 3 cycles of iui so far. The first ended on day 10 post iui with an early bleed. The second didn't even get to iui (started bleeding after the last check scan). This is my third attempt and managed to get to iui this time. Nothing untoward after the iui in terms of symptoms but have started getting pelvic pain since yest - which has stayed on my right hand side. Felt like my period was starting yest and having pangs of nausea. It's too early for any symptoms and I have had ovitrelle also so just wondering whether this is the progesterone effects or the hangover effect of the ovitrelle ?


----------



## Kat S

Hopeful27yrs said:


> Hi guys - was wondering if I could join you all. Had iui on Friday so now day 4 post iui. I've done 3 cycles of iui so far. The first ended on day 10 post iui with an early bleed. The second didn't even get to iui (started bleeding after the last check scan). This is my third attempt and managed to get to iui this time. Nothing untoward after the iui in terms of symptoms but have started getting pelvic pain since yest - which has stayed on my right hand side. Felt like my period was starting yest and having pangs of nausea. It's too early for any symptoms and I have had ovitrelle also so just wondering whether this is the progesterone effects or the hangover effect of the ovitrelle ?

I had my 3rd IUI Friday, so we're on the same TWW schedule. No idea about your meds, so I don't know if your symptoms are side effects, but it is early for us to have pregnancy signs.

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Hopeful27yrs said:


> Hi guys - was wondering if I could join you all. Had iui on Friday so now day 4 post iui. I've done 3 cycles of iui so far. The first ended on day 10 post iui with an early bleed. The second didn't even get to iui (started bleeding after the last check scan). This is my third attempt and managed to get to iui this time. Nothing untoward after the iui in terms of symptoms but have started getting pelvic pain since yest - which has stayed on my right hand side. Felt like my period was starting yest and having pangs of nausea. It's too early for any symptoms and I have had ovitrelle also so just wondering whether this is the progesterone effects or the hangover effect of the ovitrelle ?

Hi Hopeful27,

Welcome!! I had my second last Friday, been trying for a few years though. Iv been very crampy since IUI day , so maybe we'll be in luck :)


----------



## Bma11

Hopeful27yrs said:


> Hi guys - was wondering if I could join you all. Had iui on Friday so now day 4 post iui. I've done 3 cycles of iui so far. The first ended on day 10 post iui with an early bleed. The second didn't even get to iui (started bleeding after the last check scan). This is my third attempt and managed to get to iui this time. Nothing untoward after the iui in terms of symptoms but have started getting pelvic pain since yest - which has stayed on my right hand side. Felt like my period was starting yest and having pangs of nausea. It's too early for any symptoms and I have had ovitrelle also so just wondering whether this is the progesterone effects or the hangover effect of the ovitrelle ?

If you are taking progestrone, then I would say yes, these "symptoms" you are having are from the medicine. Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Pookabear

My iui was on Thursday, so it looks like some of us are on the same page, or close to anyway!! Hope to see some bfps in the future


----------



## GreenOrchid

Agreed pooka, really hoping to get some bfps in here. There's a whole group of us testing between Christmas and new years so :dust: to us all!!

CCClomid - hope the :witch: stays away! You're getting so close!!

Welcome Hopeful27! I would definitely chalk your symptoms up to the meds you're on. I'm 3dpo/iui and having minor cramping as well and trying not to read anything in to it because it's way too early!!


----------



## karenh

I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.


----------



## karenh

Lucinda7981 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join. Just saw my re and I have borderline fsh and amh :( he recommends I do iui and clomid.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why would they recommend this for me if I ovulate regularly? Does it mean they're trying to stimulate more than one egg? A little confused hope someone can help please.
> 
> Yes if you ovulate regularly, Clomid would be given to try to stimulate more than one egg.Click to expand...

It also can be do get you a better quality egg.


----------



## GreenOrchid

karenh said:


> I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.

Good luck Karen! I will be testing new years eve as well if the :witch: hasn't showed yet.

Are you going to IVF if this IUI doesn't work or just taking a break?


----------



## Pookabear

Good luck Karen!

Orchid...glad to be in the tww with you, I believe I will be due for af on new years eve..so if she doesn't show I will test then with you, as generally I don't test I wait for af but if I don't see her I will need to do that
anyone know which test is most sensitive? Would it be the early response tests??


----------



## Kismat026

hi ladies!! ughhhhh i am just sooooo PISSED off at my doctor's office. i went in to talk to my doc at 2:30 today and sat there for a half hour, then asked how long he is going to be and she said he's running late so another half hour to an hour....so i said let's reschedule for tomorrow, i gotta get back to work. what the F!!!!! just really wanted to find out what we are going to do next. just very very frustrating!!!!


----------



## karenh

GreenOrchid said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.
> 
> Good luck Karen! I will be testing new years eve as well if the :witch: hasn't showed yet.
> 
> Are you going to IVF if this IUI doesn't work or just taking a break?Click to expand...

We aren't sure what we are going to do next. We have an appointment with the RE for Jan 14 which means Jan would be out. We can either switch to injectables and do more IUIs, do IVF,or move on to adoption. We have no idea what we are going to do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies, just a quick pop in...

Mrs t so sorry hun....the is just gutting to hear.

Kismat - that is so frustrating.

All others good luck wherever you re in your cycle.

I'm have one more day of gonal f then an appt on Thursday to see how everything looks. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> hi ladies!! ughhhhh i am just sooooo PISSED off at my doctor's office. i went in to talk to my doc at 2:30 today and sat there for a half hour, then asked how long he is going to be and she said he's running late so another half hour to an hour....so i said let's reschedule for tomorrow, i gotta get back to work. what the F!!!!! just really wanted to find out what we are going to do next. just very very frustrating!!!!

Yes, my RE office red tape has frustrated me several times. I totally know how you feel. I hope you are able to talk to someone today and get your questions answered!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.

Good luck!! I've been reading your story month after month and hope this is the one for you!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! ughhhhh i am just sooooo PISSED off at my doctor's office. i went in to talk to my doc at 2:30 today and sat there for a half hour, then asked how long he is going to be and she said he's running late so another half hour to an hour....so i said let's reschedule for tomorrow, i gotta get back to work.  what the F!!!!! just really wanted to find out what we are going to do next. just very very frustrating!!!!
> 
> Yes, my RE office red tape has frustrated me several times. I totally know how you feel. I hope you are able to talk to someone today and get your questions answered!Click to expand...

i know it is very frustrating...but my appt. is at 4:30 today...so got to work early to leave a little earlier. but we are sitting there until we see him....just want to know that's all...thanks again!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

karenh said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.
> 
> Good luck Karen! I will be testing new years eve as well if the :witch: hasn't showed yet.
> 
> Are you going to IVF if this IUI doesn't work or just taking a break?Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't sure what we are going to do next. We have an appointment with the RE for Jan 14 which means Jan would be out. We can either switch to injectables and do more IUIs, do IVF,or move on to adoption. We have no idea what we are going to do.Click to expand...

I know what you mean Karen. I'm not sure what we're going to do either if IUIs this month and next month don't work. I'm keeping fingers crossed and you don't have to make that decision :)


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I have my fourth and final femara iui tomorrow. Good luck to all you ladies testing between Christmas and New Years! I will be testing New Years Eve.
> 
> Good luck!! I've been reading your story month after month and hope this is the one for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! I really hope you get your BFP as well. It is hard to see you struggle month after month as well. IUI is at 1130 today!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Pookabear said:


> Good luck Karen!
> 
> Orchid...glad to be in the tww with you, I believe I will be due for af on new years eve..so if she doesn't show I will test then with you, as generally I don't test I wait for af but if I don't see her I will need to do that
> anyone know which test is most sensitive? Would it be the early response tests??

It's a date pooka :haha: new years eve BFPs or bust! Not sure about which test though because I never use them. Maybe a FRER?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

GreenOrchid said:


> Agreed pooka, really hoping to get some bfps in here. There's a whole group of us testing between Christmas and new years so :dust: to us all!!
> 
> CCClomid - hope the :witch: stays away! You're getting so close!!
> 
> Welcome Hopeful27! I would definitely chalk your symptoms up to the meds you're on. I'm 3dpo/iui and having minor cramping as well and trying not to read anything in to it because it's way too early!!

Thank You so... Much GreenOrchid!! I'm freaking out! this tww has been difficult with taking lovenox shots everynight im all bruised up :(


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thanks for your replies everyone. Was on gonal f for the first half of the injections and then switched to menopur. Triggered with ovitrelle and now I'm in progesterone. I know these arent pregnancy symptoms - not possible at this point, but different from last time. Just feel crampy which I'm wondering whether its down to the iui. 

Due to test on 30th - away for a week in Toronto so no chance for me to sneak an early test. Don't feel like this is our month. Our cycle was a but rushed at the end as we were going away but had one 19mm follicle when we triggered and a good sperm count.  We'll see! All the best everyone.


----------



## Bma11

Green orchid & pooka bear.... I'd used a first response early pregnancy test and not digital. So, you can see a faint line. Or get a digital and a regular one!!! Goooooooddddd luck! I'll be praying for every one of you girls on here!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck everyone in their 2 WW and on the upcoming IUI's!!!


----------



## Bma11

*KERRYB~ THINKING OF YOU AND WONDERING IF YOU GOT YOUR ????*


----------



## Kerryb2001

Bma11 said:


> *KERRYB~ THINKING OF YOU AND WONDERING IF YOU GOT YOUR ????*

Yes I did!!! Yesterday was my hubbys burthday, so i got to give him a really good gift... :bfp: So excited and thank you to everyone on here for support. It is so nice to talk freely about things that most people don't understand.

Mrs. T --- Sorry to hear that you're out this month. I hope ivf works for you.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay Kerryb!!! So exciting and especially on your hubby's b-day. Fx'd for a sticky bean.

Okay ladies, for those of us in the 2ww, I hope all of us can get our bfp's too!


----------



## Bma11

Awesome! Finally we have a :bfp: finally!!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> Awesome! Finally we have a :bfp: finally!!

BMA!!!! Congrats so.... happy for you!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Kerryb2001 said:


> Yes I did!!! Yesterday was my hubbys burthday, so i got to give him a really good gift... :bfp: So excited and thank you to everyone on here for support. It is so nice to talk freely about things that most people don't understand.
> 
> Mrs. T --- Sorry to hear that you're out this month. I hope ivf works for you.

Congrats Kerry B!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Today is 13days post IUI and no AF, but feeling like she's on her way :( I took a cheapy internet test this am and it was Negative :( feeling pretty sad today.


----------



## Lucinda7981

BMA11 and Kerry B congrats on your BFP's....here is to sticky beans!!!!!
Clomid Queen Hugs.....


----------



## Lucinda7981

BMA11 i assume you were talking about Kerry's BFP...sorry ;( i was confused


----------



## Kat S

CCClomidQueen said:


> Today is 13days post IUI and no AF, but feeling like she's on her way :( I took a cheapy internet test this am and it was Negative :( feeling pretty sad today.

Aw, Honey...I know how that feels and I commiserate with you. We have days when we just feel hopeless and sad, and I think that's just part of this journey. I hope you have lots to do today in order that you can distract yourself from TWWW. We're all here to listen if you need to vent!


----------



## Kismat026

Congrats to the BFP's!!!! 

AFM we went to see my doc yesterday. I was under the impression that it was our last IUI cycle. But we counted and i have only had 2 successfull ovulatory cycles in 5 months. the other 3 don't count. so we talked about the IUI option and IVF option. He said we can continue the IUI treatment for 4 more cycles...and praying to god 1 of them works!! so i have my ultrasound next thursday and we'll hopefully have IUI end of next week. if this cycle doesn't work he's also going to add metformin to my regime. he said that could help. i asked him if i can start it this cycle but he said no let's see if it works on just the clomid. so i'm very content with that and know what we are doing now!!!!

i'm off to FL for a little mini trip to disney world with my hubby and seeing one of our cousins who had a baby girl last week. so i maybe mia for a little bit. 

Everyone have a wonderful HOLIDAY!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

:hugs: ccclomid. Like Kat said, we all have really crappy days on this Ttc journey and please know that you're not alone. 

Kismat, that's awesome that you've got more IUi cycles. I hope they do the trick and you don't have to go to iVF.


----------



## Pookabear

Yay kerryb!!!!! How exciting, congrats!!! So glad to see a BFP...hope to see more soon ladies!! What a great christmas present it would be!! Good luck to all upcoming iuis and the ones who are in the tww like myself! I hope each and everyone of us see our bfps


----------



## Bma11

CCClomidQueen said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! Finally we have a :bfp: finally!!
> 
> BMA!!!! Congrats so.... happy for you!Click to expand...


Kerryb got the :bfp: not me .... :) but thanks... One day I will !!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- is your insurance paying for the IUI? I hope so.... I had the same talk about IUI IVF yesterday with my RE. Basically he said couples with unexplained infertility who go straight to ivf it's more cost effect than to do 3 cycles of injectables & IUI. He wasn't saying that he wanted me to jump straight to ivf, he was just telling me about a study done, because I said something about cost. 
Anyway... Enjoy your trip
Lucinda- no big deal :) 

Clomidqueen- sorry for the early bfn.... But let's hope your prego & the test just couldn't pick it up!!!!!!

AFM- I have a laparoscopy scheduled for jan 3. I'm pretty excited to see what's up & move on! If I have endo, then ill try one more cycle of injections & IUI. If no endo, probably go to IVF. Hubby is still trying to wrap his head around the cost...... Merry christmas & happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kerry - woohoo congrats that gives me hope as you only haad one follow and that looks like what I am dealing with this cycle.

BMA - I hope that lap sheds some light on things for you.

Kismat- enjoy your trip

AFM - had my blood work and u/s done and it seems I have 1follie at 21 and 2 others at15....I'm not to happy about it but I guess all you need is one. I am waiting on my E2 number to see if they want me to continue with the gonal f or trigger with what I have. This would make my iui tomorrow and saturday....I would have liked some more mature ones but we will see what the Dr says lat about my E2. I will let you know as soon as I hear.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Congrats on the first BFP :happydance: Hopefully more to come. 
AFM: the :witch: flew in right on time :( 
We're going to take a month or 2 off before 1 last try before we cut our losses.
:hugs: for those also out this month and Good luck and:dust: to all you guys who are still in, I'll still be stalking for those BFP's


----------



## CCClomidQueen

KatS-Thank You. work kept me busy and just hoping it's too early,but feelin like AF will be here any day.

BMA- I'm sorry, I was confused too! Im pulling for you and hope your up coming test has some answers for you.


----------



## GreenOrchid

TTCbaby- that stinks that you only might have one follicle. Hopefully the other 2 will mature as well. It's true you only need one, but I know it's disappointing to not get more :hugs:

Charlie :hugs: I'm sorry the :witch: made an appearance.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

GreenOrchid said:


> :hugs: ccclomid. Like Kat said, we all have really crappy days on this Ttc journey and please know that you're not alone.
> 
> Kismat, that's awesome that you've got more IUi cycles. I hope they do the trick and you don't have to go to iVF.

Thank you GreenOrchid!! Im not going to test again. If AF doesnt show by xmas then I will. to much of a emotional rollar coaster. It's so hard not knowing what is going on with my body and why is this so darn hard, ugh... thanks all!


----------



## Kerryb2001

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kerry - woohoo congrats that gives me hope as you only haad one follow and that looks like what I am dealing with this cycle.

Ttcbaby - it only takes one. Fx you get your BFP too!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I'm still around but been busy with tending to my mother an she's keeping me busy an she finally got out of nursing home but now she's in the hospital but that's a long story but we're trying to get her put back in the nursing home due she's not able to be home alone. 

AFM: Me an DH finally did BD on my peak day an I'm 4dpo today but got a horrible YI so treating myself for it. IUI was cancled due to DH couldn't do anything but later in the evenign he was ready to go an he finally got me to bd but not getting hopes up at all for a + test. 


I'll be keeping my FX for all & praying for more BFP for this thread. 

Merry Christmas..


----------



## Oculi83

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! What a wonderful X-mas present! :flower:

I just got back from my HSG. Didn't hurt the slightest bit! 
The doc said everything looks fine: Both of my tubes are open and my uterus looks good, too. :D What a relief!

I just hope my dh's sperm count has improved over the past few weeks so that we stand a better chance for our next IUI. Will be going in for a follie check on Dec 26 and hope I'll have at least one good follie by then.


----------



## karenh

Hopeful27: How do you like being on the injections? That is one of my options if this IUI doesnt work. I really hope you get your BFP on the 30th. I am testing early that day because it is my Husbands birthday and it would be awesome to give him that news.

Kerry: CONGRATULATIONS! That is the best gift ever! Good luck these next 9 months.

CCClomidQueen: Hang in there!

Kismat: I am glad you have a plan. Sometimes that is such a huge help. Have fun in Disney World, enjoy your much deserved vacation.

Pookabear: How is your TWW treating you?

BMA11: Cost is a HUGE factor. If we arent preggers we arent sure how we are going to proceed. Good luck to you!

TTCBABAY: I know how frustrating it is to only get one mature follicle. I am so sorry for that. How many IUIs have you done?

Charlie: I am so sorry you are out this month. Please enjoy your break, they can be wonderful!

Biggerfamily: I am sorry your IUI didnt go as planned, I hope you caught that egg though. Good luck!


----------



## karenh

AFM: Here is what I put in my journal from the day of my IUI 12/19/12. If anything doesnt make sence or you have questions feel free to ask. We headed right to my IUI appointment after lunch. We were early, but they took us back right away anyway. I really appreciated that. Alexa did the IUI. I knew Dr. Hesla wouldnt be the one doing it, so I was really glad that the nurse I got was Alexa. I really like her. The IUI was a little more painful than normal, but not too bad. The weird part is I didnt have hardly any cramping or pain yesterday like I usually do. While I was laying for the required 10 minutes Alexa came back in and said she found the info about my HSG on the top of my file. She said that the lady had to move the dye around because it wasnt moving freely in my uterus. Dr. Hesla hadnt looked at the pictures yet. He may want to run more test, or he may just be satisfied with the results from the radiologist.
When we finally made it home and I went up to take a nap I got a call from Alexa. She said Dr. Hesla said there are some abnormalities with my uterus but it shouldnt affect the results of the IUI. He thinks I have a really good chance of become pregnant this cycle. However, if we were to proceed to IVF it would probably be an issue. How could it be an issue for one and not the other, that doesnt make sense to me AT ALL! So if this IUI doesnt work he wants me to have a saline sonogram and maybe a tissue biopsy for my uterine lining next month. Yikes, that sounds like a lot of money! I really hope this IUI works and we dont have to worry about it. Prayers Please!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Karen - I agree, that doesn't make any sense at all. If you have an abnormality in your uterus, it could affect implantation and it shouldn't matter if you're doing IUI or IVF. But don't worry too much at this point - my HSG showed an abnormality in my uterus and also showed one of my tubes potentially blocked, but when I had my hysteroscopy and lap & dye, my uterus was totally normal and the "blocked" tube was open. The RE told me that HSG's can be misleading/inconclusive.


----------



## karenh

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi Karen - I agree, that doesn't make any sense at all. If you have an abnormality in your uterus, it could affect implantation and it shouldn't matter if you're doing IUI or IVF. But don't worry too much at this point - my HSG showed an abnormality in my uterus and also showed one of my tubes potentially blocked, but when I had my hysteroscopy and lap & dye, my uterus was totally normal and the "blocked" tube was open. The RE told me that HSG's can be misleading/inconclusive.

Thank you! I am trying not to stress and to have positive thought so that this IUI might work.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Well Im out this month! AF came this am at work. Im so upset, not sure how much more I can take, month after month it's hard to have hope. thanks everyone for the support. it's hard not telling people, but they wont understand.


----------



## Oculi83

I'm so sorry to hear that, ClomidQueen!! :(


----------



## Bma11

Ohh... I hope to catch up with each of you later today. It's been a really busy couple of days at work and I'm getting sick! Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies: 

I knew I shouldn't have done it. But I got a second opinion from another RE now I'm utterly confused. OMgoshhhh.. 

So they both are in agreement to do IUI + meds. One is completely opposed to clomid saying that he doesn't recommend it for someone who is ovulating regularly. This RE wants to put me on Follitism and IUI. 

The other says IUI + CLomid. 

As you know the cost difference is a big difference. 

Now I'm so confused. I'm on month 9 ttc so apart of me is thinking it's payback for being so impatient. However, I'm glad I checked because my FSH is at 9 and amh is 1.06 so definately borderline for my age (confirmed by both RE's). 

I hope SOMEONE can give me some insight. So so confused. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## karenh

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have done it. But I got a second opinion from another RE now I'm utterly confused. OMgoshhhh..
> 
> So they both are in agreement to do IUI + meds. One is completely opposed to clomid saying that he doesn't recommend it for someone who is ovulating regularly. This RE wants to put me on Follitism and IUI.
> 
> The other says IUI + CLomid.
> 
> As you know the cost difference is a big difference.
> 
> Now I'm so confused. I'm on month 9 ttc so apart of me is thinking it's payback for being so impatient. However, I'm glad I checked because my FSH is at 9 and amh is 1.06 so definately borderline for my age (confirmed by both RE's).
> 
> I hope SOMEONE can give me some insight. So so confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I am 27 so the docs aren't paying any attention to my FSH or AMH so I don't know a whole lot about how the drugs come into play with that. However I do know about Clomid. Have you taken it at all before? If you are ovulation on your own and you have a normal luteal phase all the clomid is going to do is possible give you a better quality egg, which is good. However, if you or your doc feel like you are running out of time and this needs to happen now, not four+ months down the road I would go with the follistim. It is designed to help you get multiple good eggs and that will increase your chances. Good luck! Maybe someone else will have more insight as well.


----------



## karenh

CCClomidQueen said:


> Well Im out this month! AF came this am at work. Im so upset, not sure how much more I can take, month after month it's hard to have hope. thanks everyone for the support. it's hard not telling people, but they wont understand.

I am so sorry! Do something for your self these next few days and then good luck with what you choose to do next month.


----------



## typeA TTC

I'm on follistim right now but I don't ovulate regularly so that is a HUGE difference. I did not respond at all to clomid. Follistim I am responding to which I am very thankful for. It is expensive but you will likely be on a low dose so you will probably only have to buy one vial. The lowest dose is 25iu and there are a little over 600iu in my vial. 

I have had no side effects with the follistim and think it has a higher success rate than clomid. Good luck!! 

p.S. I don't blame you for getting a second opinion! You should always get one when you are unsure!!!


----------



## Bma11

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have done it. But I got a second opinion from another RE now I'm utterly confused. OMgoshhhh..
> 
> So they both are in agreement to do IUI + meds. One is completely opposed to clomid saying that he doesn't recommend it for someone who is ovulating regularly. This RE wants to put me on Follitism and IUI.
> 
> The other says IUI + CLomid.
> 
> As you know the cost difference is a big difference.
> 
> Now I'm so confused. I'm on month 9 ttc so apart of me is thinking it's payback for being so impatient. However, I'm glad I checked because my FSH is at 9 and amh is 1.06 so definately borderline for my age (confirmed by both RE's).
> 
> I hope SOMEONE can give me some insight. So so confused.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I think it's always a good idea to get a second opinion, if you are doubtful. This is an expensive, emotional roller coaster. When I was referred to RE, he wanted to do injectables & IUI. I wanted to start with clomid. I produced one good quality both times. I WISH I would have listened to him & did injectables because I responded well & had multiple follicles. Even though all were unsuccessful I responded better to the injections & that gave me hope. I am 26 about to be 27. And I have unexplained infertility. My clock is NOT ticking as he put it!!

Hope this helps


----------



## typeA TTC

I agree with Bma- except I wanted to start with injections and my RE made me try clomid and femara for 2 cycles.


----------



## Bma11

So sorry clomid queen :hugs: we are here for you & we unfortunately know exactly how you feel. :)

Karen- prayers for you for sure!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karen - I just had a saline sono and it costs about 400...just so you know...but usually insurance will cover it!

Twinkle - I think the follistim is more agressive and you will get a chance at more follies.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Clomidqueen soo sorry hun! Let us know what we can do if anything!

afm - I had another ultrasound and BW done today and I have 1 follie at 23 and another at 17....and that is it! My E2 is at 197 up from yesterday which was 104.....The Dr said that it is normal to have a lower E2 on femara than you would on Clomid, so I am going to trust that. IUI for me tomorrow and Sunday....I hope that one big one is in good shape and the other matures enough by the time I get to my IUIs.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> karen - I just had a saline sono and it costs about 400...just so you know...but usually insurance will cover it!
> 
> Twinkle - I think the follistim is more agressive and you will get a chance at more follies.

Thank you!


----------



## TWINKLES80

ttcbaby117 said:


> Clomidqueen soo sorry hun! Let us know what we can do if anything!
> 
> afm - I had another ultrasound and BW done today and I have 1 follie at 23 and another at 17....and that is it! My E2 is at 197 up from yesterday which was 104.....The Dr said that it is normal to have a lower E2 on femara than you would on Clomid, so I am going to trust that. IUI for me tomorrow and Sunday....I hope that one big one is in good shape and the other matures enough by the time I get to my IUIs.




karenh said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> karen - I just had a saline sono and it costs about 400...just so you know...but usually insurance will cover it!
> 
> Twinkle - I think the follistim is more agressive and you will get a chance at more follies.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

Thank you! I think I'll go with the cheaper route at this point. Thank you again!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

karenh said:


> Hopeful27: How do you like being on the injections? That is one of my options if this IUI doesnt work. I really hope you get your BFP on the 30th. I am testing early that day because it is my Husbands birthday and it would be awesome to give him that news.

Injections were ok. Sometimes felt them more than others - I'm lucky and have a completely numb patch of skin besides my belly button and so if I hit that then alls ok. Was tedious doing them for almost two weeks at a go though. 

Hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- how long had he abstained for?? My advice would be to have him watch a naughty video so he can have the same or close to same count tomorrow! 
I made my hubby do that both times this IUI and the second day the count only went down by 1 million! When other times it went down like 5-20 million! Crazy!!

Oh and prayers your way!!! My RE always says we want to see at least 10 million so 11.7 is great!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Well IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!

My hubby's fluctuates a lot. The first time was 71 million, second time 24, then thirty something, this time 43. I don't know why.


----------



## Kat S

I caved and tested a day early. I'm 10 dpiui today. I got a faint positive on a blue dye test within the first 5 minutes. Can I believe this or can a blue dye test give a faint second line like that within the testing time when you aren't pregnant? 



I was so sure I was out this month, but yesterday I had some bizarre cramping that wasn't AF or gas for several hours. I'd never experienced that before.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, unfortunately I don't have experience with blue dye tests so maybe one of the other ladies can help with that. But definitely get yourself a pink dye test for tomorrow morning just to be sure!! I hope that cramping was implantation!!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat, unfortunately I don't have experience with blue dye tests so maybe one of the other ladies can help with that. But definitely get yourself a pink dye test for tomorrow morning just to be sure!! I hope that cramping was implantation!!!

Thanks!!

The sad part is that I DO have a pink dye test, but I was saving it for when it "counted", which I considered Christmas Day. So now I must wait!! And in the end, waiting is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Pookabear

Looks like a positive to me!!!!! I caved this morning too and im 11dpo but no bfp...stark white bfn here


----------



## Pookabear

I didn't realize there was a difference between pink and blue....my test is blue but is says 5 days sooner and compares to frer....what does that mean for me??


----------



## Kat S

Pookabear, I'm not too sure, but I've heard lots of women here say the dye on the blue tests are not as reliable as the dye in the pink tests. Get a First Response Early Response test, which is the "pink dye" test. Good luck, Sweetie! I hope this is our month!!


----------



## Bma11

KAt~ I think it's pretty reliable. I've heard of false negatives but never false positives. Keep testing. The trigger should be out by now!!!! Praying for you!!!!!


----------



## karenh

Kat that looks positive! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hello Ladies,

I would like to join :flower:! I have been following the tread but this is my first post. I had my first IUI this morning. I took Clomid 100 mg cycle days 3-7. My DHs count was 23 million and 92% motility. I had 3 mature fociles but forgot to ask the size. :dohh:


----------



## Kat S

LaylaShawn said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join :flower:! I have been following the tread but this is my first post. I had my first IUI this morning. I took Clomid 100 mg cycle days 3-7. My DHs count was 23 million and 92% motility. I had 3 mature fociles but forgot to ask the size. :dohh:

Good luck! Those numbers are very good! They wouldn't do the IUI if at least one of those follies weren't the right size, so rest assured. :dust:


----------



## LaylaShawn

Kat S said:


> LaylaShawn said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join :flower:! I have been following the tread but this is my first post. I had my first IUI this morning. I took Clomid 100 mg cycle days 3-7. My DHs count was 23 million and 92% motility. I had 3 mature fociles but forgot to ask the size. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck! Those numbers are very good! They wouldn't do the IUI if at least one of those follies weren't the right size, so rest assured. :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Kat!! Good luck to you as well. I hope you get a BFP tomorrow 
on the pink dye test!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Sorry for the typos and formatting. I am using my phone :)


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Kat S said:


> I caved and tested a day early. I'm 10 dpiui today. I got a faint positive on a blue dye test within the first 5 minutes. Can I believe this or can a blue dye test give a faint second line like that within the testing time when you aren't pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sure I was out this month, but yesterday I had some bizarre cramping that wasn't AF or gas for several hours. I'd never experienced that before.

Kat!!! it looks positive! praying for you!!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

11 dpiui!! Like a kid on Christmas morning, I woke up at 5:45am! Since I had to pee like a race horse, I got up an did the test. 

I got a faint line! It's faint, I won't pretend otherwise. BUT I tested with a pink test on day 9 to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system, and got only one line, so it's real today!! I got my :bfp:!!!



:happydance:

I can't believe it! I'm 40 years old, and have a DH with ejaculatory problems. I feared it would never happen! Thanks to the magic of IUI, our dream came true! Now, I know that the miscarriage rate for women over 40 is 50%, so I have that in mind, but I hope that because we used Bravelle injections, the egg was of such good quality that it's the stickiest bean that ever stuck!


----------



## Bma11

Yay! That is soooooooo awesome!!! Merry Christmas!!! & I pray it's the stickiest bean as well!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay Kat!!! Such a good Christmas gift!! Stick, beanie, stick!!!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations Kat! This is the best Christmas gift ever for you!


----------



## Pookabear

CONGRATS KAT!~!!! What a christmas present!! HI LADIES MErry Christmas!!


sooooo today I got part of the Christmas bFP I wanted but its because I am an idiot! LOL

Yesterday morning I took an early response blue dye test that was off brand and didnt realize that you had to wait up to 10 mins for results, since it didn't pop right up I threw it in the garbage within 2 mins and walked way...of course this morning I woke up looked in the trash and it had a dark and super visible line it wasn't gray or shadowy it was blue and there for sure....after crying yesterday facing the fact that I wasn't pregnant this of course change everything again ugh....i know your not supposed to read the results that long after but i have never seen this happen either, not with my test so again I had hope....I should have never looked in the trash and just faced the facts as I am sure it was an evap or something......I then took a clearblue digital shortly after and it was BFN so Im sure that test was super false...dumb thing, or dumb me for trash digging lol!!
I brought the test over my moms today and everyone said it looks positive for sure but I know its wrong since the clearblue didnt show it..I should have left it on the counter longer so that I would not wonder if I let it sit long enough!!

WEll now I have just purchases some frer's with pink dye...going to try one in the morning just for shits and giggles...no spotting as of now, and I am 12 dpo today..


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oooh Pooka you must be on pins and needles waiting to test in the morning. I know I would be going nuts! Good luck in the morning!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to say congrats Kat!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Yea orchid I am excited, but I am also worried that i am getting my hopes up for nothing as evaps do happen...but i ready they are usually shadowy and without color and this line was clearly blue so who knows
I should have just not picked it out lol


----------



## Bma11

Pookabear- praying for you!!! That'd be so awesome


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks bma!!! It would be ...it is the first bfp I have ever seen true or false. So I guess it was neat just seeing it, and dreaming a little...however, I do hope its real
I will be trying a frer tomorrow fmu so only it will reveal the truth...i will be 13 dpo so I would say it will be the final testing for me...well unless I see a line of course lol


----------



## Kat S

Pookabear said:


> CONGRATS KAT!~!!! What a christmas present!! HI LADIES MErry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> sooooo today I got part of the Christmas bFP I wanted but its because I am an idiot! LOL
> 
> Yesterday morning I took an early response blue dye test that was off brand and didnt realize that you had to wait up to 10 mins for results, since it didn't pop right up I threw it in the garbage within 2 mins and walked way...of course this morning I woke up looked in the trash and it had a dark and super visible line it wasn't gray or shadowy it was blue and there for sure....after crying yesterday facing the fact that I wasn't pregnant this of course change everything again ugh....i know your not supposed to read the results that long after but i have never seen this happen either, not with my test so again I had hope....I should have never looked in the trash and just faced the facts as I am sure it was an evap or something......I then took a clearblue digital shortly after and it was BFN so Im sure that test was super false...dumb thing, or dumb me for trash digging lol!!
> I brought the test over my moms today and everyone said it looks positive for sure but I know its wrong since the clearblue didnt show it..I should have left it on the counter longer so that I would not wonder if I let it sit long enough!!
> 
> WEll now I have just purchases some frer's with pink dye...going to try one in the morning just for shits and giggles...no spotting as of now, and I am 12 dpo today..

I totally get how that could happen! Good luck tomorrow, and I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Pooka - can't wait to log on in the morning and see what happened! Fingers crossed!

Kat - nice ticker :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Pokabear- can not wait to hear!! We need more :bfp: !!!

Wondering & praying for/about August & ttcbaby!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Pokabear- can not wait to hear!! We need more :bfp: !!!
> 
> Wondering & praying for/about August & ttcbaby!!!

Kay~ congrats omg :yipee: 

Bma ~ how are you my dear? 

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!! 

As for me I'm only 7dp3dt amd I've tested negative today... Sometimes I think I see something and other time I see nothing. I don't know what to really think right now. I'm just praying that I get a positive on Saturday at my b/w test date.


----------



## Bma11

I'm doing good. My husband surprised me for Christmas and got me diamond earrings. He isn't a man of many comforting words during this whole process but ill tell you him getting g me this without me knowing or asking and paying the money for it, sure makes my heart smile! And let's me know he is here for me and loves me unconditional. :) ill do my laparoscopy jan 3, hope to get answers and get pregnant. Was holding my 2 month old cousin, rocking him to sleep today and pretending he was mine. Lol

Anyways, been thinking about you and hope you get your baby(s)!!!! :) I swear the home pregnancy tests do not work for everyone. They say they really show two days after a beta could shown. But I sure know how it is to think you see a line. Lol that can drive a girl crazy!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## KBrain3377

Pookabear said:


> CONGRATS KAT!~!!! What a christmas present!! HI LADIES MErry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> sooooo today I got part of the Christmas bFP I wanted but its because I am an idiot! LOL
> 
> Yesterday morning I took an early response blue dye test that was off brand and didnt realize that you had to wait up to 10 mins for results, since it didn't pop right up I threw it in the garbage within 2 mins and walked way...of course this morning I woke up looked in the trash and it had a dark and super visible line it wasn't gray or shadowy it was blue and there for sure....after crying yesterday facing the fact that I wasn't pregnant this of course change everything again ugh....i know your not supposed to read the results that long after but i have never seen this happen either, not with my test so again I had hope....I should have never looked in the trash and just faced the facts as I am sure it was an evap or something......I then took a clearblue digital shortly after and it was BFN so Im sure that test was super false...dumb thing, or dumb me for trash digging lol!!
> I brought the test over my moms today and everyone said it looks positive for sure but I know its wrong since the clearblue didnt show it..I should have left it on the counter longer so that I would not wonder if I let it sit long enough!!
> 
> WEll now I have just purchases some frer's with pink dye...going to try one in the morning just for shits and giggles...no spotting as of now, and I am 12 dpo today..

Pookabear- Hi, I just wanted to pop on here to give u some hope....I was a part of the IUI 
community last summer, and I've kept up with this thread, I just love seeing people get their BFP!!! Anyway, just wanted to say that the digital tests are much less sensitive than the pink dye ones- MUCH. When I got my BFP, on the pink one, the CB digital showed Not Pregnant for another week!!! I was so annoyed I actually went out and got a multipack of the ditigal ones to see when the darn things will finally work, even after I hadmy beta results. Hang in there and good luck to u!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you so much kbrain, im glad your still here lurking!

Well ladies, bfn on frer 13dpo im just going to move on from this cycle boobies starting to hurt now and all ugh


----------



## GreenOrchid

Pooka I'm sorry :hugs: Those evap lines are evil!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

So I'm 11dpo today and my temp seriously dropped and feeling like AF is coming :growlmad: I kinda already figured I was out this month, but it's only 11dpo - wtf??? On my own I usually have a nice 12-13 day LP, and on medicated cycles usually 14 day LP.


----------



## Kat S

Pookabear said:


> Thank you so much kbrain, im glad your still here lurking!
> 
> Well ladies, bfn on frer 13dpo im just going to move on from this cycle boobies starting to hurt now and all ugh

:( I'm so sorry! Well, your baby wants to start things off in 2013, that's all! Good luck on your next cycle!


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> I'm doing good. My husband surprised me for Christmas and got me diamond earrings. He isn't a man of many comforting words during this whole process but ill tell you him getting g me this without me knowing or asking and paying the money for it, sure makes my heart smile! And let's me know he is here for me and loves me unconditional. :) ill do my laparoscopy jan 3, hope to get answers and get pregnant. Was holding my 2 month old cousin, rocking him to sleep today and pretending he was mine. Lol
> 
> Anyways, been thinking about you and hope you get your baby(s)!!!! :) I swear the home pregnancy tests do not work for everyone. They say they really show two days after a beta could shown. But I sure know how it is to think you see a line. Lol that can drive a girl crazy!!! Merry Christmas!

Wow, that is so sweet! I'm so happy you had a wonderful Christmas together! There must be something about this process, because my husband -who pretty much hates all holidays and any present buying/giving- surprised me Christmas morning with black and white diamond earrings, a gorgeous Coach shoulder bag, a Betsy Johnson fragrance gift set, and these reproduction Victorian boots I've been mooning about. 

Good luck wit the lap, Bma11!! We'll be waiting with you to hear your results!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- is your insurance paying for the IUI? I hope so.... I had the same talk about IUI IVF yesterday with my RE. Basically he said couples with unexplained infertility who go straight to ivf it's more cost effect than to do 3 cycles of injectables & IUI. He wasn't saying that he wanted me to jump straight to ivf, he was just telling me about a study done, because I said something about cost.
> Anyway... Enjoy your trip
> Lucinda- no big deal :)
> 
> Clomidqueen- sorry for the early bfn.... But let's hope your prego & the test just couldn't pick it up!!!!!!
> 
> AFM- I have a laparoscopy scheduled for jan 3. I'm pretty excited to see what's up & move on! If I have endo, then ill try one more cycle of injections & IUI. If no endo, probably go to IVF. Hubby is still trying to wrap his head around the cost...... Merry christmas & happy new year everyone!!!

Yes my insurance is covering it. That's what my doc said as well. he said there' no point going to IVF yet. 6 fully completed cycles have to happen first. We had a great time on our trip, thank you!!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> 11 dpiui!! Like a kid on Christmas morning, I woke up at 5:45am! Since I had to pee like a race horse, I got up an did the test.
> 
> I got a faint line! It's faint, I won't pretend otherwise. BUT I tested with a pink test on day 9 to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system, and got only one line, so it's real today!! I got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm 40 years old, and have a DH with ejaculatory problems. I feared it would never happen! Thanks to the magic of IUI, our dream came true! Now, I know that the miscarriage rate for women over 40 is 50%, so I have that in mind, but I hope that because we used Bravelle injections, the egg was of such good quality that it's the stickiest bean that ever stuck!

Congratulations to you and happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies!! Merry Christmas to all of you! We had an amazing time on our road trip to FL. Exactly what we needed. My temp was consistent for the last 5 days and dropped from 97.7 to 97.2 today. So i know that's a significant drop, i took a ovulation kit test and it was negative. i have my ultrasound tomorrow morning. So will just wait for that. I'm thinking hubby and i can have fun tonight, but then thinking if we wait his count may be better friday morning if all goes well and we have our IUI. what do you ladies think? i just don't want to miss it...temp has spike down so that's a good sign of ovulation.


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies!! Merry Christmas to all of you! We had an amazing time on our road trip to FL. Exactly what we needed. My temp was consistent for the last 5 days and dropped from 97.7 to 97.2 today. So i know that's a significant drop, i took a ovulation kit test and it was negative. i have my ultrasound tomorrow morning. So will just wait for that. I'm thinking hubby and i can have fun tonight, but then thinking if we wait his count may be better friday morning if all goes well and we have our IUI. what do you ladies think? i just don't want to miss it...temp has spike down so that's a good sign of ovulation.

That sounds like a perfect plan!! Good luck, Kismat!!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Kat S said:


> 11 dpiui!! Like a kid on Christmas morning, I woke up at 5:45am! Since I had to pee like a race horse, I got up an did the test.
> 
> I got a faint line! It's faint, I won't pretend otherwise. BUT I tested with a pink test on day 9 to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system, and got only one line, so it's real today!! I got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm 40 years old, and have a DH with ejaculatory problems. I feared it would never happen! Thanks to the magic of IUI, our dream came true! Now, I know that the miscarriage rate for women over 40 is 50%, so I have that in mind, but I hope that because we used Bravelle injections, the egg was of such good quality that it's the stickiest bean that ever stuck!

Congratulations Kat!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Bma11

Kat- thanks! Yes, I agree with you about this process and our men. I guess it's just really hard for them to really understand & sometimes nothing they do is right! That's awesome that you got some great presents. In addition to diamonds he got me pearl earrings too! I can not get over it!!! :)

Kismat: are you for sure having your IUI Friday? If you have no male fertility problems I'd say have some fun, when my hubby's motility was better for the second IUI.. I asked how is that and she said they start producing more even before they ejaculate or something like that. And the count was only decreased by a million... We had only abstained 2 days before we did IUI. The others was at least 3... But he had a ton either way. I can't remember where or what I read but anything over 30-40 million after wash does not make a difference.... Hope that helps! Have some fun girl!!!


----------



## Bma11

GreenOrchid said:


> So I'm 11dpo today and my temp seriously dropped and feeling like AF is coming :growlmad: I kinda already figured I was out this month, but it's only 11dpo - wtf??? On my own I usually have a nice 12-13 day LP, and on medicated cycles usually 14 day LP.

I don't temp, so I don't know for sure what it all means, but I'm sorry :hugs: 
Let us know for sure! You are not out yet!!! :)


----------



## karenh

I know there are a bunch of us testing this weekend. How are y'all holding up? What test are you using?


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> Kat- thanks! Yes, I agree with you about this process and our men. I guess it's just really hard for them to really understand & sometimes nothing they do is right! That's awesome that you got some great presents. In addition to diamonds he got me pearl earrings too! I can not get over it!!! :)

Oh my gosh, pearl earrings, too?! Lucky girl!!!

Yes, maybe because they feel helpless, and by buying nice presents, they feel like they are doing something to make us happy. Luckily they're right!


----------



## GreenOrchid

karenh said:


> I know there are a bunch of us testing this weekend. How are y'all holding up? What test are you using?

Hi Karen :) holding up okay :) how about you? If AF doesn't get me by Sunday (15dpo), I will test then. I'm not sure what kind of test I have. It came in a multipack with OPKs and the label is just plain white, so it's a mystery test since I threw away the box several months ago. But I figure at 15dpo it won't matter and should pick up the Hcg just fine :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello ladies,
How is everyone holding up for the holidays? Did you get all you wanted for Christmas?
Plus are you now ready for the New Years coming up soon?

AFM: Enjoying time with my 2 DD an DH. No Christmas spending with rest of family as they was sick with fever so we stayed home. I've been praying that AF stays away as would love to tell my DH on his birthday he going to be daddy again..lol..If not will try an do a IUI this coming up month an see if a go. IF not have one after that an no go guess we just try on own an save up for IVF if can. 

That's a different story for later but for now trying to stay as postive as possible.. 

Well Happy NY to All.. Gone to play game with DD then bed.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kat- thanks! Yes, I agree with you about this process and our men. I guess it's just really hard for them to really understand & sometimes nothing they do is right! That's awesome that you got some great presents. In addition to diamonds he got me pearl earrings too! I can not get over it!!! :)
> 
> Kismat: are you for sure having your IUI Friday? If you have no male fertility problems I'd say have some fun, when my hubby's motility was better for the second IUI.. I asked how is that and she said they start producing more even before they ejaculate or something like that. And the count was only decreased by a million... We had only abstained 2 days before we did IUI. The others was at least 3... But he had a ton either way. I can't remember where or what I read but anything over 30-40 million after wash does not make a difference.... Hope that helps! Have some fun girl!!!

LOL thanks girl!!! no we had fun last night don't you worry ha ha....i have my ultrasound appointment in an hour so we'll see how things are. i'll keep you posted after!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls! How are you all making out? I know this weekend is a big weekend for many of us who are testing. We need to round up the testers :yipee:

As for me... I'm 9dp3dt which is 12dpo and I have tested negative this morning. Beta is on Saturday, I'm not sure if I'll test again at home before then. Just can't take the negatives. I'm having loads of cramping this wait is just driving me insane!


----------



## Bma11

LOL kismat!!!!

August- :hugs: praying for your :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hello - thought i'd check in. Congrats those with a BFP.

Had only negative HPT's until now (last this morning) - due to test officially in 3 days but not feeling like it's happened this month - not at all hopeful. Some partial cramping feeling like AF is coming today, bloating and the odd right ovary pain. No nausea or tender boobs (normally do have this).


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies!! So my ultrasound went great this morning!! Have a nice follie on the left side and have my IUI scheduled on Saturday morning. This time around he just wants to do 1 IUI instead of the back to back, since my hubby's count goes way down the 2nd time. so i'm going to take the Ovidrel tonight at 8 and then IUI at 8:00 AM on Saturday!!! Fingers crossed for all of the testers!!! Praying for a BFP!! Let the new year bring about maternity!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat - that's great! Here's to great success for all of us in 2013!!

Hopeful27 - it's not too late yet - maybe the lack of sore boobs and nausea are a good thing!! How many DPO are you?

August - I'm keeping fingers crossed that it's just too early for the hpt to pick up the hcg!! :hugs::hugs:

biggerfamily - sorry you're not feeling well! I was a little sick over christmas as well :( Hope you get to give your DH a great b-day gift!!

Kat and Bma - Lucky girls!! My DH has been extra sweet to me as well over christmas and this whole cycle because he knows how hard it is...

AFM - 12 dpo today and temp went up slightly so I'm still in the game. Feeling all the same pms symptoms as usual but still planning to test sunday if the :witch: stays away. DH and I had a talk the other night and agreed that if needed, we would do only one more IUI next month, then take a month off to try on our own (we'll be on vacay during O time), and then onto IVF (*gulp*). One way or the other, I planned on getting knocked up in 2013!!


----------



## karenh

Good luck ladies. I hope some of us get our BRP this weekend. Sunday is DH birthday and I am testing that morning. I hope I can give him the one present he really wants.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

I'm technically 13 days post IUI but had IUI the afternoon before ovulation. Unfortunately we had booked a holiday months ago and didn't expect to have such a long time stimulating - our RE expected us to have iui earlier in the week but we took longer than the last 2 cycles.


----------



## Bma11

Good luck to everyone!!

Hopeful- :hugs: still hoping you get your bfp , of course!!

Kismat- yay! Good luck! 

Green orchid- praying, & everything crossed! :)

Karen- I sure hope your hubby gets his bday present! 

AFM- just hoping I'm not ovulating since I'm taking birth control & am having surgery! But DH & I have been at all the time! Eek! I plan to test the morning of the laporascopy just in case! Tomorrow is my 27 bday & we get my step kids for Christmas as well! Busy , fun week ahead!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Happy birthday bma!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Congrats Kat S!!! :D That's awesome!!!!

I went for my cd12 u/s on Dec 26 which showed a great uterine lining but no mature follicles. So, they gave me OPKs to test for the following 5 days.
This morning I got a clear positive, so I'll be going in for the IUI tomorrow morning! :D

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Oculi83 said:


> Congrats Kat S!!! :D That's awesome!!!!
> 
> I went for my cd12 u/s on Dec 26 which showed a great uterine lining but no mature follicles. So, they gave me OPKs to test for the following 5 days.
> This morning I got a clear positive, so I'll be going in for the IUI tomorrow morning! :D
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!

We'll be having our IUI's on the same day!! Best of luck to you!!! Here's to a fantastic start to 2013!!!


----------



## Kismat026

So I took my ovidrel shot last night at 8:00 PM, really didn't feel much after. But this morning i'm definately nauseaus, i can't even finish my cereal. is this normal?


----------



## Kat S

Good luck to those waiting to test!

Good luck to those gearing up for a new IUI!

I went in for my beta today and I'm waiting for them to call with the results!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> So I took my ovidrel shot last night at 8:00 PM, really didn't feel much after. But this morning i'm definately nauseaus, i can't even finish my cereal. is this normal?

The ovidrel is the pregnancy hormone so it is normal to have symptoms.


----------



## biggerfamily

May Everyone Have A Very Happy New Year an Get Your BFP's!!!

AFM: Still going to be TTC but my DH & I decided be best to leave the internet to relax an not stress..Do our last 2 IUI's these next few months an then save for IVF/ICSI/PGD an more for 2014.

God Bless All an may you all have a HH9M to all.

Good Bye I'm Gone Now!!!v


----------



## Bma11

Kat S said:


> Good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> Good luck to those gearing up for a new IUI!
> 
> I went in for my beta today and I'm waiting for them to call with the results!

Well?!? What did they say? Can't leave us hanging!! Hehe too exciting!!


----------



## skerfan2284

My wife and I are currently on our 2nd round of IUI with Clomid.
She was on clomid, 100mg. Went in for the ultra sound today and she had 3 follicles! 1 on the right, 2 on the left. All 20-21 in size, doctor said they were perfect size. My only concern was the uterine lining wasnt as thick as the 1st IUI. The first IUI, it was right at 11, and now this cycle, it is at 8. The doc said they want it higher than 4, so it sounds like its fine for implantation.

Since she has 3 follicles, 1 on the right, 2 on the left..are our chances higher?

The insemination is sunday, and then the horrible 2ww. 

Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Oculi83

Kismat026 said:


> We'll be having our IUI's on the same day!! Best of luck to you!!! Here's to a fantastic start to 2013!!!

Thanks. Hope yours went better than mine. We have pretty much zero chance this month.
Dh spilled most of his sample so we were left with just 1.1mil!! :(


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> Good luck to those gearing up for a new IUI!
> 
> I went in for my beta today and I'm waiting for them to call with the results!
> 
> Well?!? What did they say? Can't leave us hanging!! Hehe too exciting!!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry!! They called while I was at work, and it's hard for me to post here when I'm working, and then I forgot to update when I got home.

I'm officially pregnant!! My hcg levels were 192, which is just perfect for "week 4", thankyouverymuch! I did a due date calculator based on the date of my IUI (the date of my period throws the date off too much), and it looks like I'm due Friday, September 6th. He or she will be a Virgo, which is good since that's an Earth sign and I'm an Earth sign. Sounds silly, but that made me happy!

So since I'm "high risk" because I'm 40, I go back for blood tests to check that my hcg levels are doubling properly on Monday, Wednesday, and possibly Friday. After that (not sure exactly when), I get an ultrasound to be sure the sac is developing. From there...:shrug: They'll tell me!


----------



## Bma11

Kat- YAYATAYAYA!!!!! Lol can you tell I'm happy?!?! Can't wait to hear your updates. 
And I totally know what You mean about astrology. I have my one not so favorite sign but at this point beggars can't be choosers :)


----------



## Bma11

Lol I'm using Siri on iPhone & she said beggars..... Beggers***


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> Lol I'm using Siri on iPhone & she said beggars..... Beggers***

LOL! Oh, Siri!


----------



## Kismat026

So my IUI was great this morning. Hubby's count 82 million, our nurse said counts are great and my cervix and mucus is great as well. So now just going to rest all day!!!! Praying we get our sweet baby this month!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Best of luck Kismat and great numbers Kat!!!


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> So my IUI was great this morning. Hubby's count 82 million, our nurse said counts are great and my cervix and mucus is great as well. So now just going to rest all day!!!! Praying we get our sweet baby this month!!

Oh, that sounds so fantastic!!! Oh, this one is THE ONE, I just know it! Good luck!!


----------



## Kismat026

Oculi83 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> We'll be having our IUI's on the same day!! Best of luck to you!!! Here's to a fantastic start to 2013!!!
> 
> Thanks. Hope yours went better than mine. We have pretty much zero chance this month.
> Dh spilled most of his sample so we were left with just 1.1mil!! :(Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry to hear that but it only takes 1!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oculi83 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> We'll be having our IUI's on the same day!! Best of luck to you!!! Here's to a fantastic start to 2013!!!
> 
> Thanks. Hope yours went better than mine. We have pretty much zero chance this month.
> Dh spilled most of his sample so we were left with just 1.1mil!! :(Click to expand...

Oh drat! Well, that's not ideal as you know, but not impossible! As long as the motility of those 1.1 mil are good, you still have a shot! Wishing you luck!!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Tested today and BFN - day 14 post ovulation (day 15 post iui). Our official test date is tomorrow and will stop the progesterone if negative. Managed to get the window of the test wet as well but not even a hint of a line. Had horrible gassy symptoms and fullness in my pelvis yest and felt like AF was coming. Today all has eased - getting the occasional AF cramp but nothing else. Boobs are unusually not sore. 

January will be a month off but will be dieting and cutting back...


----------



## karenh

skerfan2284: Yes having 3 mature follicles increases your odds. It also increases your odds for multiples. Good luck!

Ocule83: I am sorry about your IUI. Hopefully those guys can pull through and you will get your BFP.

Kat: how do you feel about getting to be monitored so much?

Kismat: I am glad you IUI went well! Enjoy your relaxing day!

hopeful27years: I am so sorry for the negative. Good luck tomorrow.

AFM: I will test at home tomorrow. I am not hopeful


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> skerfan2284: Yes having 3 mature follicles increases your odds. It also increases your odds for multiples. Good luck!
> 
> Ocule83: I am sorry about your IUI. Hopefully those guys can pull through and you will get your BFP.
> 
> Kat: how do you feel about getting to be monitored so much?
> 
> Kismat: I am glad you IUI went well! Enjoy your relaxing day!
> 
> hopeful27years: I am so sorry for the negative. Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> AFM: I will test at home tomorrow. I am not hopeful

I'm sorry you think you're out :( If this process were based on merit, you'd be pregnant hands down!

I'm sad that I'm high risk, but I knew that going into this. Getting monitored so closely actually makes me feel better because I won't be wondering every day if I'm really still pregnant...I'll hear it from the experts!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

omg Kat S!! Congrats hun. I came back to check on you. That would have been such an amazing Christnas gift for you!! Wishing a happy & healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> skerfan2284: Yes having 3 mature follicles increases your odds. It also increases your odds for multiples. Good luck!
> 
> Ocule83: I am sorry about your IUI. Hopefully those guys can pull through and you will get your BFP.
> 
> Kat: how do you feel about getting to be monitored so much?
> 
> Kismat: I am glad you IUI went well! Enjoy your relaxing day!
> 
> hopeful27years: I am so sorry for the negative. Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> AFM: I will test at home tomorrow. I am not hopeful
> 
> I'm sorry you think you're out :( If this process were based on merit, you'd be pregnant hands down!
> 
> I'm sad that I'm high risk, but I knew that going into this. Getting monitored so closely actually makes me feel better because I won't be wondering every day if I'm really still pregnant...I'll hear it from the experts!Click to expand...

Thank you, you are so sweet. My boobs are sore and I feel PMSy.

I am sorry you are hugh risk, but I am glad the docs will be taking good care of you instead of just letting you go and seeing what happens. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone-

Been married for 3 years and TTC. Went to FS advised IVF best way to go. Scary to jump in. All testing is not done.. my AMH is .53 so was thinking of trying a round of IUI first. I have my 3 Day blood test on Monday and water sono on January 7. On January 7th I will be cd 9. Is it possible to perform IUI in January? The nurse said come in for your bloods and we will set you up for IUI, but I don't know if she means in January. I know IVF won't happen until Feb/March. I have to get clearance from my gyno/obs appointment January 3rd. I've gone through multiple tests since the last week in November, just seems this is taking longer than expected. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Samsfan said:


> Hello everyone-
> 
> Been married for 3 years and TTC. Went to FS advised IVF best way to go. Scary to jump in. All testing is not done.. my AMH is .53 so was thinking of trying a round of IUI first. I have my 3 Day blood test on Monday and water sono on January 7. On January 7th I will be cd 9. Is it possible to perform IUI in January? The nurse said come in for your bloods and we will set you up for IUI, but I don't know if she means in January. I know IVF won't happen until Feb/March. I have to get clearance from my gyno/obs appointment January 3rd. I've gone through multiple tests since the last week in November, just seems this is taking longer than expected. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Hi Sams: make sure your dh gets the hippa tests done. I know California if not all require he be tested for several diseases prior to iui. (A little weird since we're married and all) but they told me it was law, haven't checked if they require us to get it as well, because one specialist required it for me, and another didnt (went to two for second opinion ). It also depends if they decide to do an iui with meds or an iui by it self. Hope this helps! Sorry about your amh mine is border line low :(


----------



## Samsfan

TWINKLES do you know how soon after testing they can start?



TWINKLES80 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone-
> 
> Been married for 3 years and TTC. Went to FS advised IVF best way to go. Scary to jump in. All testing is not done.. my AMH is .53 so was thinking of trying a round of IUI first. I have my 3 Day blood test on Monday and water sono on January 7. On January 7th I will be cd 9. Is it possible to perform IUI in January? The nurse said come in for your bloods and we will set you up for IUI, but I don't know if she means in January. I know IVF won't happen until Feb/March. I have to get clearance from my gyno/obs appointment January 3rd. I've gone through multiple tests since the last week in November, just seems this is taking longer than expected. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hi Sams: make sure your dh gets the hippa tests done. I know California if not all require he be tested for several diseases prior to iui. (A little weird since we're married and all) but they told me it was law, haven't checked if they require us to get it as well, because one specialist required it for me, and another didnt (went to two for second opinion ). It also depends if they decide to do an iui with meds or an iui by it self. Hope this helps! Sorry about your amh mine is border line low :(Click to expand...


----------



## TWINKLES80

Samsfan said:


> TWINKLES do you know how soon after testing they can start?
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone-
> 
> Been married for 3 years and TTC. Went to FS advised IVF best way to go. Scary to jump in. All testing is not done.. my AMH is .53 so was thinking of trying a round of IUI first. I have my 3 Day blood test on Monday and water sono on January 7. On January 7th I will be cd 9. Is it possible to perform IUI in January? The nurse said come in for your bloods and we will set you up for IUI, but I don't know if she means in January. I know IVF won't happen until Feb/March. I have to get clearance from my gyno/obs appointment January 3rd. I've gone through multiple tests since the last week in November, just seems this is taking longer than expected. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hi Sams: make sure your dh gets the hippa tests done. I know California if not all require he be tested for several diseases prior to iui. (A little weird since we're married and all) but they told me it was law, haven't checked if they require us to get it as well, because one specialist required it for me, and another didnt (went to two for second opinion ). It also depends if they decide to do an iui with meds or an iui by it self. Hope this helps! Sorry about your amh mine is border line low :(Click to expand...Click to expand...


It takes 5-7days to get results, and basically it depends if they are giving you clomid? If they are then they usually make you test OPKs then when positive they schedule iui. Some res do an ultrasound as well. I'm sure the girls on this thread can chime in.

I have yet to decide whether to take clomid at the moment and start. Still thinking, because of my fear of meds. A little granola of me, but it is what it is.


----------



## Kat S

*Samsfan*

My IUI journey:

I had my initial FS consultation in July, then my first round of tests in August where they did a "Clomid challenge" to see how I reacted to it (reacted well). That month I also had my tubes and uterus checked for problems (none found). My doc wouldn't do an IUI until we'd tested my reproductive organs and tested how my body reacted to the clomid. No sense in doing an IUI if there's something that would prevent it from working in the first place! Turns out I developed ovarian cysts from the Clomid (it's common -follicles fed off of my increased estrogen and grew instead of dissipating), so I had to go on The Pill to cut my estrogen levels down so the cysts had nothing to feed on and would dissipate. No IUI in September. October: cysts small enough to go off the Pill and start a new cycle of meds, but this time I asked to be put on Femara after reading several reports that claimed less women developed cysts with Femara. I did an IUI with Femara in Oct and Nov...didn't get pregnant. I decided to go with my FS's original recommendation, and take Bravelle injectables to produce good follies instead of Clomid/Femara. Developed one good sized follie and had my IUI Dec 14th. Found out I was pregnant on Dec 24th, but didn't believe it because it was a "blue dye" test. Tested on Christmas Day with a FRER and then believed it. 

So yeah, it's frustrating that you can't just jump into having an IUI right away. The tests are necessary to be sure the IUI isn't a waste of your time and money.

Good luck!!


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks for the info

Kat --congratulations!!!!! so exciting!!!!!

Seems like we have similar levels....so I have hope. AF arrived yesterday and I'm not set up for anything yet.. so I'm wondering when I'm going to get started. The doctor wants me to go straight to IVF and I feel like I should try IUI first. He disagrees. He's concerned about my age and the chances of waiting. I have my 3 day test scheduled for Monday and a water sono scheduled for January 7th. I haven't expressed to him that I wanted to do IUI first.. however, I did advise my nurse I would like to since it seems like its taking so long. I also think IVF is a very difficult experience. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## Kat S

Samsfan said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Kat --congratulations!!!!! so exciting!!!!!
> 
> Seems like we have similar levels....so I have hope. AF arrived yesterday and I'm not set up for anything yet.. so I'm wondering when I'm going to get started. The doctor wants me to go straight to IVF and I feel like I should try IUI first. He disagrees. He's concerned about my age and the chances of waiting. I have my 3 day test scheduled for Monday and a water sono scheduled for January 7th. I haven't expressed to him that I wanted to do IUI first.. however, I did advise my nurse I would like to since it seems like its taking so long. I also think IVF is a very difficult experience. Thanks for your imput.

Hrm. Unless he's found a physical reason why IUI simply won't work (and for some that is the case), then I don't see why you can't do IUI first. Our insurance doesn't cover IVF, so shelling out $22,000 for one wasn't something we wanted (or could) do. IUI worked for me using injectibles, so obviously it can be done for someone around 40 yrs old.


----------



## karenh

BFN this morning with FRER. Hubby is really depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption, but he wants no adoption talk today. He really wanted me to be preggers.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> BFN this morning with FRER. Hubby is really depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption, but he wants no adoption talk today. He really wanted me to be preggers.

Karen I'm so sorry!!! <hug> <s>Have you had 2 IUIs?</s> I see you've had 4, sorry. My BFP didn't happen until I switched to injectibles. Some people just take a little longer. I know you know all that...I just wanted to offer some encouragement on a really tough day. Hoping it happens for you really soon!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FRER. Hubby is really depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption, but he wants no adoption talk today. He really wanted me to be preggers.
> 
> Karen I'm so sorry!!! <hug> <s>Have you had 2 IUIs?</s> I see you've had 4, sorry. My BFP didn't happen until I switched to injectibles. Some people just take a little longer. I know you know all that...I just wanted to offer some encouragement on a really tough day. Hoping it happens for you really soon!Click to expand...

if we want to keep trying to have a biological child then we can either move to injectables or IVF. We haven't decided what we are going to do. It all is SO expensive.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FRER. Hubby is really depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption, but he wants no adoption talk today. He really wanted me to be preggers.
> 
> Karen I'm so sorry!!! <hug> <s>Have you had 2 IUIs?</s> I see you've had 4, sorry. My BFP didn't happen until I switched to injectibles. Some people just take a little longer. I know you know all that...I just wanted to offer some encouragement on a really tough day. Hoping it happens for you really soon!Click to expand...
> 
> if we want to keep trying to have a biological child then we can either move to injectables or IVF. We haven't decided what we are going to do. It all is SO expensive.Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. When we got the price for the injectibles I about passed out, but it's still a drop in the bucket when compared to IVF. Luckily, it turned out to be the right path for me. What is your doc leaning towards?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Ugh. The :witch: got me :( I kinda knew it was gonna happen for the last few days. The good news - I will be drinking champagne tomorrow 
night :) at least, I'm trying to think of it as good news.

Karen, big hugs :hugs: My DH is really sad too. It's so hard for Them because they try to be strong for us But of course they need to get their emotions out.

So we're onto IUI in January, and if That doesn't work we're going to bite the bullet and do IVf. Our inSurance isn't payinfor anything at this point, so I'm going to try to get more work And dip into the savings a bit

Sorry this is messed up - I'm typing on my phone


----------



## Bma11

Shitty news! Ugh. I was praying for all of you tonight! 

Karenh- :hugs: don't give up! Save up & maybe move to injectables. I know it's so expensive. I could have had half of ivf saved up if I didn't do all this other stuff first! Ivf is 11,850. For the first time. It's more than DH car!!. So it is a lot but it isn't 18-20k. Gosh, I really am sorry. 

Green orchid- dammit! :hugs: I hope you enjoy your champagne. :) are you going straight to IUI like getting monitored within the next couple of days or on your next cycle At the end of jan? 

AFM- I'm on the birth control so obviously I'm preventing pregnancy but I have thoroughly enjoyed my time off from injections, ultrasounds, blood work. I'm getting excited about my laparoscopy. I'm ready to get some answers. I was going to see an acupuncturist BUT having to pay for a portion of the laporascopy $615. I think I'll have to cancel for now. I'm going to try to make it work but I only spend what I make, no credit cards SOOO that makes it harder. Xmas nearly killed me with the cost of all the kids in the family plus my step kids. Anyways, been enjoying myself, ready for answers and ready to have a baby!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks bma. I'm actually doing surprisingly okay today, and already looking forward to January. It was only our first cycle post-lap so trying not to get too down. I start femara tomorrow and I'm guessing the IUI will be around Dec 12. I'll call the RE on Wednesday and see if they want me to come in for an early u/s but I'm guessing not until cd11 or so. At my last IUI they said I could go ahead and start femara on my own on CD3 if the :witch: came over the holidays. We're definitely not letting any grass grow under our feet - we're on a mission for a 2013 BFP!!

I hope you get some answers from your lap. It does help to know there's something wrong that can be fixed. Oh but the expense of it all - I totally know what you mean. I want to do acupuncture but since we're saving for potential IVF I'm going to have to hold off for now.


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Ugh. The :witch: got me :( I kinda knew it was gonna happen for the last few days. The good news - I will be drinking champagne tomorrow
> night :) at least, I'm trying to think of it as good news.
> 
> Karen, big hugs :hugs: My DH is really sad too. It's so hard for Them because they try to be strong for us But of course they need to get their emotions out.
> 
> So we're onto IUI in January, and if That doesn't work we're going to bite the bullet and do IVf. Our inSurance isn't payinfor anything at this point, so I'm going to try to get more work And dip into the savings a bit
> 
> Sorry this is messed up - I'm typing on my phone

...oh no... :( I know how that feels. Hugs to you and DH. You sound really together about it, though! That's great, and those positive feelings will do so much good for you next cycle. Fingers crossed that this one is IT!! [-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just wanted to pop in ladies and see how everyone was doing. I am finally home from Florida and were able to do 1 iui....dh couldn't produce a sample for the 2nd day so we just had intercourse that night...so 1 iui at 13 hours after trigger and to at 50 hours after trigger...not holding up to much hope.

Kat - so wonderful to come back to your bfp....awesome news.


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> Just wanted to pop in ladies and see how everyone was doing. I am finally home from Florida and were able to do 1 iui....dh couldn't produce a sample for the 2nd day so we just had intercourse that night...so 1 iui at 13 hours after trigger and to at 50 hours after trigger...not holding up to much hope.
> 
> Kat - so wonderful to come back to your bfp....awesome news.

My RE doesn't do back to back IUIs, and since my DH can't *ahem* during intercourse, all we had was the one chance each time we did an IUI . And it worked anyway the 3rd time (thanks to Bravelle and my DH's awesome sample), so there is no reason to think it didn't work! You were able to back up your IUI with "proper lovin :winkwink:'', so you had _two_ chances to catch the egg! I think those are great odds! Good luck!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Kat...I just kinda feel the IUI was done to early....how long after your trigger did you do your IUI?


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies Happy New Year to all of you!!! So I had the IUI on sat. and my temps were up for the 2 days after but this morning it dropped to 97.8 my cover line. I'm trying not to read anything into it. But just wondering what it could be?


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning with FRER. Hubby is really depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption, but he wants no adoption talk today. He really wanted me to be preggers.
> 
> Karen I'm so sorry!!! <hug> <s>Have you had 2 IUIs?</s> I see you've had 4, sorry. My BFP didn't happen until I switched to injectibles. Some people just take a little longer. I know you know all that...I just wanted to offer some encouragement on a really tough day. Hoping it happens for you really soon!Click to expand...
> 
> if we want to keep trying to have a biological child then we can either move to injectables or IVF. We haven't decided what we are going to do. It all is SO expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know. When we got the price for the injectibles I about passed out, but it's still a drop in the bucket when compared to IVF. Luckily, it turned out to be the right path for me. What is your doc leaning towards?Click to expand...

I don't know, our appointment isn't until the 14th.


----------



## karenh

greenorchid: sorry the which got you. I hope the IUI this month works for you.

bma11: we aren't using credit at all either. I hope you are able to get the lap and get some answers you deserve.

afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> greenorchid: sorry the which got you. I hope the IUI this month works for you.
> 
> bma11: we aren't using credit at all either. I hope you are able to get the lap and get some answers you deserve.
> 
> afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with

Ugh, that is like a punch in the stomach. Is he totally clueless about your and your DH's feelings, or does he not know of your situation?


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks Kat...I just kinda feel the IUI was done to early....how long after your trigger did you do your IUI?

Did the trigger Thursday morning early, had the IUI around 1pm the following day.


----------



## Bma11

karenh said:


> greenorchid: sorry the which got you. I hope the IUI this month works for you.
> 
> bma11: we aren't using credit at all either. I hope you are able to get the lap and get some answers you deserve.
> 
> afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with

Awe. I know that has to sting. My sister is pregnant with we second right now too. And they weren't really trying either. Happy and jealous at the same time. Just have faith it will happen for y'all.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> greenorchid: sorry the which got you. I hope the IUI this month works for you.
> 
> bma11: we aren't using credit at all either. I hope you are able to get the lap and get some answers you deserve.
> 
> afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with
> 
> Ugh, that is like a punch in the stomach. Is he totally clueless about your and your DH's feelings, or does he not know of your situation?Click to expand...

They know. The kicker was that we saw them two weeks ago as we were driving through to my sister's graduation, and they couldn't tell us then? She is eight weeks and they call and tell us on the phone on my hubby's birthday and the day i get my bfn. So frustrating. The weird thing for me though is I haven't gotten the which yet. She should have been here yesterday, this morning at the very latest. Still BFNs though. My BHCG is tomorrow so I guess we will see.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Awww Karen that's total crap that they chose to tell you that day :( so sorry!!!


----------



## karenh

GreenOrchid said:


> Awww Karen that's total crap that they chose to tell you that day :( so sorry!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies: is it normal for your temp to drop after an IUI...mine was up for 2 days and it's been dropping and then going back up...


----------



## Kat S

Good luck with your beta, Karen!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies: is it normal for your temp to drop after an IUI...mine was up for 2 days and it's been dropping and then going back up...

Kismat, how long was it below your coverline? Can you link your chart? In any case, I wouldn't worry too much - it's probably just an estrogen surge and doesn't affect anything.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies! Where's everyone at in their cycles? Who's still in their 2ww (besides TTCBaby117) Who's doing IUI in January?

I just made my appointment for my cd11 u/s, and expect to do IUI #2 on or around January 12. Trying to feel hopeful that this will be my month, but kinda thinking I'm going to need IVF to get pregnant. I would start IVF around the end of march if necessary, so figure I'm on a 3-month plan to optimize egg quality (healthy eating and CoQ10).

Can't wait to see some BFPs this month!!


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies: is it normal for your temp to drop after an IUI...mine was up for 2 days and it's been dropping and then going back up...
> 
> Kismat, how long was it below your coverline? Can you link your chart? In any case, I wouldn't worry too much - it's probably just an estrogen surge and doesn't affect anything.Click to expand...

thx!! yeh i'm thinking it's nothing. i'm not going to worry about it...but it was only for 1 day it dropped and then today it's back up again. not tremendously but it's going back up. i'll put my chart up


----------



## Kismat026

So here's my chart so far ladies:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d6300/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat026 said:


> So here's my chart so far ladies:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d6300/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Oh you're totally fine Kismat since it's right on the coverline and rising again :thumbup: Prob just the estrogen surge. Fx'd for you this month!!


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So here's my chart so far ladies:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d6300/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Oh you're totally fine Kismat since it's right on the coverline and rising again :thumbup: Prob just the estrogen surge. Fx'd for you this month!!Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA thanks!!!! you know how we are i was like whoaaaaa it dropped so much. but then my hubby said it too that you are reading too much into it...see how the rest of this week goes. and then i hear that temps are not the most accurate for this stuff...any little thing can shift temps...

i'm really praying it works this month!!! otherwise we are also thinking of IVF after we get back from our 3 week vacation. so it could be in march...see what the doc says.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Good luck with your beta, Karen!

Thanks you! Had my blood drawn and hour and a half ago, now on pins and needles until the call. I have never been this way because I always start the day of my blood draw. However, due to the holiday, instead of having my beta monday it was today and I still haven't started yet. BFN with frer Sunday and Monday, but I haven't tested again because I couldn't bring myself to. We will see what happens today.


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So here's my chart so far ladies:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d6300/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Oh you're totally fine Kismat since it's right on the coverline and rising again :thumbup: Prob just the estrogen surge. Fx'd for you this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA thanks!!!! you know how we are i was like whoaaaaa it dropped so much. but then my hubby said it too that you are reading too much into it...see how the rest of this week goes. and then i hear that temps are not the most accurate for this stuff...any little thing can shift temps...
> 
> i'm really praying it works this month!!! otherwise we are also thinking of IVF after we get back from our 3 week vacation. so it could be in march...see what the doc says.Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope this is it for you! When do you test?


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So here's my chart so far ladies:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d6300/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Oh you're totally fine Kismat since it's right on the coverline and rising again :thumbup: Prob just the estrogen surge. Fx'd for you this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA thanks!!!! you know how we are i was like whoaaaaa it dropped so much. but then my hubby said it too that you are reading too much into it...see how the rest of this week goes. and then i hear that temps are not the most accurate for this stuff...any little thing can shift temps...
> 
> i'm really praying it works this month!!! otherwise we are also thinking of IVF after we get back from our 3 week vacation. so it could be in march...see what the doc says.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I hope this is it for you! When do you test?Click to expand...

Good luck to you as well!!!! Fingers/toes are crossed for you!! AF is supposed to come about the 11th let's see what happens. i'm really not trying to think about anything...just letting it happen


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kismat - I think your temps look ok....they went back up sometimes you can have a fallback rise....if you go to Fertility friend they explain it to you in more detail.

Green - if I get a bfn then I will be doing IVF with ya as it is right around the time we think we will be able to afford it.

Karenh - wow what a blow hun...some people just dont understand how sensitive this entire ttc process could be. I had an friend who knows I am ttc (but not the extent of it) come to me while drunk at our NY's eve party and said..."Are you sure you want to get pregnant because sometimes it sucks!" I thought to myself....Um yeah I want this....Trust me I am sure!!!!! Of course I couldnt say what was really on my mind....like how ungrateful she is for the two wonderful children that she has...or how insensitive her remarks are....because at the end of the day...on one understands this trial we are going through unless you have been there.

afm - I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts? Oh and btw, what can I take for the gas as my OBGYN was hesitant to offer any advice as he is concerned I might be pregnant. I of course wont take anything unless I absolutely have to...but that pain last night was excruiciating.


----------



## GreenOrchid

ttcbaby - sorry you're having such pain. I believe you can take gas-x (simethicone) and it's OTC. What I read online was that it is not absorbed into the body when it passes through your gut so pregnant women can take it. But please ask your doc or find another source because even though I feel like I have a medical degree from the university of google, I am not in fact a doctor hahaha :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL...thanks green, I will ask my RE if she ever calls me back!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kismat - I think your temps look ok....they went back up sometimes you can have a fallback rise....if you go to Fertility friend they explain it to you in more detail.
> 
> Green - if I get a bfn then I will be doing IVF with ya as it is right around the time we think we will be able to afford it.
> 
> Karenh - wow what a blow hun...some people just dont understand how sensitive this entire ttc process could be. I had an friend who knows I am ttc (but not the extent of it) come to me while drunk at our NY's eve party and said..."Are you sure you want to get pregnant because sometimes it sucks!" I thought to myself....Um yeah I want this....Trust me I am sure!!!!! Of course I couldnt say what was really on my mind....like how ungrateful she is for the two wonderful children that she has...or how insensitive her remarks are....because at the end of the day...on one understands this trial we are going through unless you have been there.
> 
> afm - I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts? Oh and btw, what can I take for the gas as my OBGYN was hesitant to offer any advice as he is concerned I might be pregnant. I of course wont take anything unless I absolutely have to...but that pain last night was excruiciating.

Thank you, it is so true. People really just can't understand unless they have been here. I am sorry your friend was so insensitive on New Years. I hope your cycsts get better. I don't know anything about them. Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## ttcbaby117

no problem Karen....I hope you feel better also...


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- my RE sent me a list of medications safe for pregnancy

9. Gas
a. Mylacon
b. Tums
c. Mylanta Gas

Hope this helps! Sorry you are going trough this!!


----------



## Bma11

Karen- have they called you back with results yet??


----------



## Bma11

4. Constipation
a. Milk of Magnesia
b. Metamucil
c. Citracal
d. Surfak
e. Colace
f. Fiber
g. Prune Juice


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma - thank you so much for the list! I will see if I can get over here!


----------



## karenh

Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!


----------



## Bma11

Don't know if its low or not but CONGRATS!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!!! Please keep us posted :) so happy for you and DH! I know he's over the moon as well!!!!


----------



## Bma11

*according to this chart.... You are good!!! Yay*

An hCG level below 5 mIU/ml is considered "not pregnant"
An hCG level above 25 mIU/ml is considered "pregnant".
An hCG level between 5-25 mIU/ml requires a follow-up test to confirm what it could be.
At hCG levels in early pregnancy below 1,200 mIU/ml the hCG usually doubles every 48-72 hours and it should normally increase by at least 60% every two days. 
Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum hCG levels in early pregnancy, the hCG usually takes 72-96 hours to double
Above 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes over four or more days to double.
After 9-10 weeks of the pregnancy hCG levels normally decrease


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!

:wohoo::yipee: That is fantastic! OMG, congratulations! You deserve some SERIOUS celebrating! Praying you have a sticky bean!

I had 2 cysts after my first round of Clomid. They put me on The Pill in order to lower my estrogen levels so they would have nothing to feed on, and they were small enough to stop worrying about them 3 week later. They told me to limit my activity and not lift anything over 20 lbs while we were waiting for them to shrink. I'm not sure how they handle it when you're pregnant, but I'm sure they will have a clever plan for you!


----------



## karenh

Thank you guys so much! You have been such a big help and so supportive! DH is over the moon, and so silly. He kept asking if I was sure at first. Now he is going to be so over protective. It is cute. We will see how long it remains cute. : )


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!

That is fantastic news!! Heartiest Congratulations to you and DH!!!!! Happy & Healty 9 months!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!

Omg that's great Karenh!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay Karen! Such fabulous news!! H&H 9 months :happydance: Enjoy the sweetness from your DH, you deserve it!!


----------



## MissyMaddy

I have been stalking this thread but now I have to write for you guys

Kat and karenh many many manyyyyyyy Congratulationssss so so soo happy for you.. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; happy and healthy 9 months.. oh my sucha wonderful news..

For those who didnt get a positive this cycle.... Keep trying.. one day will be your day and its not at all far away.. Remember His delays are not His denials..


----------



## Bma11

Holy cow. I had stage 2-3 endo. She got most of it but not by my uterus or whatever because it could damage the stuff. I'm still out of it, but pretty excited. Now I know why!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Bma11 said:


> Holy cow. I had stage 2-3 endo. She got most of it but not by my uterus or whatever because it could damage the stuff. I'm still out of it, but pretty excited. Now I know why!!!!

BMA - that's wonderful that you finally have some answers, I'm really glad for you. The endo would definitely hinder an embryo from implanting, and I'm sure cause some other problems as well. Way to be proactive! 

Also - to Kat S and Karen - CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's two BFP in one month - not bad!!! Hang in there ladies, everyone's time will come, I'm sure of it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!
> 
> :wohoo::yipee: That is fantastic! OMG, congratulations! You deserve some SERIOUS celebrating! Praying you have a sticky bean!
> 
> I had 2 cysts after my first round of Clomid. They put me on The Pill in order to lower my estrogen levels so they would have nothing to feed on, and they were small enough to stop worrying about them 3 week later. They told me to limit my activity and not lift anything over 20 lbs while we were waiting for them to shrink. I'm not sure how they handle it when you're pregnant, but I'm sure they will have a clever plan for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Kat...do you know how big yours were and whenin your cycle they found them?


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Bma...so happy to hear that you have an answer!!!!!! So what is the next step for you?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> Holy cow. I had stage 2-3 endo. She got most of it but not by my uterus or whatever because it could damage the stuff. I'm still out of it, but pretty excited. Now I know why!!!!

Welcome to the endo club hun!! Well I'm really glad you got an answer and that she was able to get most of it :) Endo sucks but it's better than being unexplained :thumbup:

Now time to take it easy and let DH take care of you while you recuperate!! If you get the gas pain in your chest or shoulder, a heating pad is your #1 best friend!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karen - I already said congrats on another thread but I am just so happy for you! This is such awesome news...how many dpo are you? Did you ever get a BFP on a hpt?


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kismat - I think your temps look ok....they went back up sometimes you can have a fallback rise....if you go to Fertility friend they explain it to you in more detail.
> 
> Green - if I get a bfn then I will be doing IVF with ya as it is right around the time we think we will be able to afford it.
> 
> Karenh - wow what a blow hun...some people just dont understand how sensitive this entire ttc process could be. I had an friend who knows I am ttc (but not the extent of it) come to me while drunk at our NY's eve party and said..."Are you sure you want to get pregnant because sometimes it sucks!" I thought to myself....Um yeah I want this....Trust me I am sure!!!!! Of course I couldnt say what was really on my mind....like how ungrateful she is for the two wonderful children that she has...or how insensitive her remarks are....because at the end of the day...on one understands this trial we are going through unless you have been there.
> 
> afm - I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts? Oh and btw, what can I take for the gas as my OBGYN was hesitant to offer any advice as he is concerned I might be pregnant. I of course wont take anything unless I absolutely have to...but that pain last night was excruiciating.

Hey ttcbaby - have you gotten some answers about the CL cysts? As far as I know, they are pretty normal, and usually resolve themselves on their own. They sometimes forms after ovulation, since the role of the corpus luteum is to sustain a potential pregnancy until the placenta takes over. The fact that you have two, on on each side, I believe means you ovulated on both sides - which is great, it gives you really good chance of getting that bfp. I had a cl cyst this pregnancy on the side from which I ovulated, and I felt it up until about 10 weeks or so, then it dissipated on its own. Did you doc say it was anything to worry about? Maybe he's just keeping an eye on them to make sure they resolve themselves.


----------



## ttcbaby117

kbrain - thanks for the reply! She said there is nothing to do about it right now...and just wait to see if I get teh bfp then we will make a plan! How big were your cysts? When did you find them?


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Holy cow. I had stage 2-3 endo. She got most of it but not by my uterus or whatever because it could damage the stuff. I'm still out of it, but pretty excited. Now I know why!!!!

I am so glad you got some answers! Have a good recovery!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> karen - I already said congrats on another thread but I am just so happy for you! This is such awesome news...how many dpo are you? Did you ever get a BFP on a hpt?

I got a positive on a test yesterday afternoon, after I called and got my beta results. I wanted to post it, but I don't know how. Also, I am not sure when exactly I ovulated, normally I can really tell, but this time I didn't feel hardly anything. I took the trigger on December 17th, and had IUI on the 19th. Everything is telling my I should have ovulated on the 18th though, so I don't know. Maybe our :sex: on the 17th is what caught the egg(s) and not the IUI?


----------



## KBrain3377

ttcbaby117 said:


> kbrain - thanks for the reply! She said there is nothing to do about it right now...and just wait to see if I get teh bfp then we will make a plan! How big were your cysts? When did you find them?

My cyst was pretty average size, not sure they ever gave the measurement - but they found it at my first ultrasound, which was when I was about 6 weeks along. I kept feeling some pressure/crampting on my lower left side, it didn't really hurt but I definitely felt it. I was worried it was something to do with the pregnancy, but it turned out to be a cl cyst and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bma11

Thanks ladies!!

Green orchid- the gas has already started in shoulders and diaphram area. My mom already beat my back which helped! My mom is taking care of me because DH has to be working. And quite frankly I wouldn't have it any other way, DH wouldn't know what to do hehehe. I love him! Mom just got the heating pad, thanks :) 

Ttcbaby - I am so happy. But I'll call and make a follow up with RE and see what he says. My plan was to try naturally a couple time if I had endo ... And then maybe another round of injectables and IUI! She said the endo was near my uterus or on it (I was out if it, have to ask my mom later) so she couldn't burn it off without hurting it so, I will see what my RE suggests to do. Just wish I could have done it sooner but oh we'll I can't dwell on that!

Ill be back later!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma that is so awesome that you have an answer! I cant wait to hear what the re says....I think trying for a few months before doing any further treatment is a great idea!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kbrain - so I guess finding these cysts thsi early for me is crazy huh. I feel them on and off but that pain I had on Jan1st was horrible...nothing made it feel better....it lasted almost 5 or 6 hours...then the gas set in...trust me not the best way to start the new year...however if it will lead me to a bfp...then I welcome it with open arms!


----------



## Bma11

Lol. My mom and I just listened to the voice memo she took as the dr was telling us my results.... I don't know if the endometreosis was on my uterus or not. We couldn't decipher her accent. :/ I have a follow up with RE jan 14! Another two week wait! Lol geez


----------



## Samsfan

Oh MY!!! How wonderful.. Congrats!!!! Didn't you say that your brother in law called this weekend and said he had a positive also?? Great news!!! So great!!!



karenh said:


> Thank you guys so much! You have been such a big help and so supportive! DH is over the moon, and so silly. He kept asking if I was sure at first. Now he is going to be so over protective. It is cute. We will see how long it remains cute. : )


----------



## karenh

Samsfan said:


> Oh MY!!! How wonderful.. Congrats!!!! Didn't you say that your brother in law called this weekend and said he had a positive also?? Great news!!! So great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys so much! You have been such a big help and so supportive! DH is over the moon, and so silly. He kept asking if I was sure at first. Now he is going to be so over protective. It is cute. We will see how long it remains cute. : )Click to expand...

Yep, my sis in law is a month farther a long than I am. However, I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?


----------



## Bma11

Karen- don't stress. Please. It could be a fluke. I was testing the trigger out this last time and it got darker the second day and I was so happy.... Was not pregnant! So, don't read too much in to it. Prayers for you and please let us know what your beta says!!! Remember, when pregnant you will cramp an all that because your uterus is stretching. :) I know I'm goin to be just like you when I get pregnant, I know it's natural because we don't want anything to happen....good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Praying all is OK Karen...BMA is right....those tests can be off sometimes.

AFM - BFN 12 dpo


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! My appointment isn't for five more hours then I have to wait for the results. I will let you know when I find out.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Praying all is OK Karen...BMA is right....those tests can be off sometimes.
> 
> AFM - BFN 12 dpo

I am so sorry. However, if it helps so did I. I didn't get my positive until at least 14dpo and it could be one or two more. If that doesn't help then please ignore it.


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Karen!

I've had bizarre pains for the past two weeks, too. All my pregnancy books say that unless it really hurts or doesn't abate, it's normal.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Good luck, Karen!
> 
> I've had bizarre pains for the past two weeks, too. All my pregnancy books say that unless it really hurts or doesn't abate, it's normal.

Thank you! I really need to just stop being a crazy person and try and enjoy the fact that i am finaly pregnant. I am just SO WORRIED that I will loose it, and that would make me clinicly crazy.


----------



## lady luck12

:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin:Fantastic news Karen, sooooo happy for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Karen....It does help!


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> :dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin:Fantastic news Karen, sooooo happy for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

QOH MY GOSH I AM SO SORRY I FORGOT TO MESSAGE YOU! I feel like such a JERK! How are you doing?!? Thank you so much!


----------



## Bma11

Karen- will you get your results today or tomorrow???


----------



## karenh

my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.


----------



## Bma11

Well I'll be praying for you!!! Try not to POAS until you can go in and get checked or else you will worry yourself toooooooo much!!


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Well I'll be praying for you!!! Try not to POAS until you can go in and get checked or else you will worry yourself toooooooo much!!

Thank you.


----------



## Samsfan

Karen- I'm so praying for you... All the Best!!!! Prayers and blessings your way on Monday!



karenh said:


> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Congratulations Karen on your BFP!! I will pray that you have a sticky bean.

:dust: to all still in the running. Sorry to those who got AF. Next month will be your month. 

AFM: I had my IUI on Christmas Eve (12-24). Today I am 11dpiui and I felt like AF was coming. I went to the bathroom and I had red spotting when I checked my cervix. I usually get sore boobs prior to Aunt Flo but nothing this month. My cycle has never started this early. AF is due on Monday but I already feel out. :cry:


----------



## karenh

Samsfan said:


> Karen- I'm so praying for you... All the Best!!!! Prayers and blessings your way on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.Click to expand...

Thank you, we definetly appreciate all the prayers we can get.


----------



## karenh

LaylaShawn said:


> Congratulations Karen on your BFP!! I will pray that you have a sticky bean.
> 
> :dust: to all still in the running. Sorry to those who got AF. Next month will be your month.
> 
> AFM: I had my IUI on Christmas Eve (12-24). Today I am 11dpiui and I felt like AF was coming. I went to the bathroom and I had red spotting when I checked my cervix. I usually get sore boobs prior to Aunt Flo but nothing this month. My cycle has never started this early. AF is due on Monday but I already feel out. :cry:

I am so sorry! It is so hard trying month after month. I hope you won't have to for much longer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no Karen...I logged on just to check on you.....I will pray all weekend that those numbers sky rocket on Monday!!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Thought would just drop in let you all know that we've already started a new cycle with 5mg femara an this time another new drug is added in this cycle in hopes get my right ovary working & this next Friday go in for ultrasound see how things are looking if good may get to do a IUI Sat. :happydance:

That is next week not this week..

I've also changed my diet this time around with drinking small glass of pom of the morning for breakfast, then at lunch glass green tea with raw honey added in for supper time added avocado in food alone with a bite of ice cream. Our doctor told us to start bdng this weekend an few more days before time for ultrasound in hopes things will be better this cycle plus start opk testing soon too. 

Check in later on after have my ultrasound next week. Praying for better news soon & that got my right ovary working now. 

Praying IUI will be Jan 11 or 12th 

Be thinking of all you ladies an praying all gets great news soon..The ones that got a BFP praying that all keeps going great.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sounds like a plan...what is the other medication?


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh no Karen...I logged on just to check on you.....I will pray all weekend that those numbers sky rocket on Monday!!!!

Thank you so much! I am so greatful for your prayers.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Thought would just drop in let you all know that we've already started a new cycle with 5mg femara an this time another new drug is added in this cycle in hopes get my right ovary working & this next Friday go in for ultrasound see how things are looking if good may get to do a IUI Sat. :happydance:
> 
> That is next week not this week..
> 
> I've also changed my diet this time around with drinking small glass of pom of the morning for breakfast, then at lunch glass green tea with raw honey added in for supper time added avocado in food alone with a bite of ice cream. Our doctor told us to start bdng this weekend an few more days before time for ultrasound in hopes things will be better this cycle plus start opk testing soon too.
> 
> Check in later on after have my ultrasound next week. Praying for better news soon & that got my right ovary working now.
> 
> Praying IUI will be Jan 11 or 12th
> 
> Be thinking of all you ladies an praying all gets great news soon..The ones that got a BFP praying that all keeps going great.

Good luck! I hope this is your time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

How are you feeling hun, I can only imagine that you are a bit stressed about the results on Monday! Just hoping that all will turn out wonderful and that this will be a story you will tell you lil one someday on how worried you were!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> How are you feeling hun, I can only imagine that you are a bit stressed about the results on Monday! Just hoping that all will turn out wonderful and that this will be a story you will tell you lil one someday on how worried you were!

I sure hope so! I am trying to relax all weekend, sit with my feet up and have a little hope. I am freaking out waiting for monday though. I have slight cramping, lower back pain, I am tired, and congested. My nippes soreness has seem to have gone mostly away though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well the fatigue is a huge progesterone symptom so that is good. Like I said, I hope all will work out for you on monday!


----------



## Bma11

Been wondering about augustluvers ??? Thinking of you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah we havent seen her for a while....


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> sounds like a plan...what is the other medication?


Trying a 1/2 of Clomid too see if will wake up my right ovary since the last 2 x been sleeping it seems. Sure hope it does.


how is things with you on your end?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> Lol. My mom and I just listened to the voice memo she took as the dr was telling us my results.... I don't know if the endometreosis was on my uterus or not. We couldn't decipher her accent. :/ I have a follow up with RE jan 14! Another two week wait! Lol geez

BMA I'm happy you got some answers! I had my 3rd IUI today and if this doesn't work I go for the laparoscopy. hope your feeling well. was the procedure rough?


----------



## Bma11

Cc clomid queen- thank you! I wish I would have listened to my body more. I've had the symptom of endo for as long as I can remember. :( would have saved a lot of money. But really isn't think of it until I signed up for this forum and read up on it. Pretty crazy.

I had my lap jan 3 it's jan 5 and I am pretty much back to normal. The nurse stressed gettin up and walking and pain management.So, i did that. My last pain pill was yesterday at 10. My mom made me eat and and I threw up. The vicoden makes you feel woozy and you don't want to eat at all. I felt way better after i threw up& From the on I just did 4 ibuprofen every six hours. I just get tired easily. My advice would be to eat before taking vicoden. That really made me feel worse. I'm so happy I feel fine. My sister made me scared because she said she couldn't sit down to use the bathroom for a couple days by herself. 

Oh... The gas ... When it hurts just have your DH cup his hands and beat on your back and shoulders until the gas is gone. It was just the first day and after my mom beat my back I didn't have any more gas pain!

Good luck this round... Hopefully you get you BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.


----------



## lanet

Do any of you ladies know about chances of IUI with grade 2 motility? I'm afraid ours will be cancelled this month if they haven't improved.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> Cc clomid queen- thank you! I wish I would have listened to my body more. I've had the symptom of endo for as long as I can remember. :( would have saved a lot of money. But really isn't think of it until I signed up for this forum and read up on it. Pretty crazy.
> 
> I had my lap jan 3 it's jan 5 and I am pretty much back to normal. The nurse stressed gettin up and walking and pain management.So, i did that. My last pain pill was yesterday at 10. My mom made me eat and and I threw up. The vicoden makes you feel woozy and you don't want to eat at all. I felt way better after i threw up& From the on I just did 4 ibuprofen every six hours. I just get tired easily. My advice would be to eat before taking vicoden. That really made me feel worse. I'm so happy I feel fine. My sister made me scared because she said she couldn't sit down to use the bathroom for a couple days by herself.
> 
> Oh... The gas ... When it hurts just have your DH cup his hands and beat on your back and shoulders until the gas is gone. It was just the first day and after my mom beat my back I didn't have any more gas pain!
> 
> Good luck this round... Hopefully you get you BFP!!!

BMA-Thank you so much for the information. my doctor said she does laps on Friday and most woman go back to work Monday, but I just didnt think that was possible lol. glad to hear your getting back to normal. whats you next step? wishing you the best :)


----------



## Bma11

Today I could have gone to work. That would have been 2 full days after surgery to recover. But we don't work on Sundays. So, having Saturday and Sunday to recover and go back to work on Monday would be possible. For me anyways, the day of the lap I walked around as much as possible. And slept of course. 

So my next steps!!! Can I just say that I am soooo excited. I may finally get pregnant! This is so much better than having "unexplained" infertility. I'm going to my RE jan 14. To see what is next. They weren't able to get all the endo, so we will see. DH is kinda set on tryin naturally a couple months. But depending on where the endo was that they couldn't get we will see. Maybe another IUI after all the aftermath of the lap is over. I hope we just get pregnant naturally! I start my period jan 11, well supposed to, I don't know how this will effect me. I read that it could take 4-6 weeks to get back to normal and have a period. But I'm excited an ready for this recovery to be over and get busy getting pregnant! Lol


----------



## Bma11

Karen- thinking of you and praying for high hcg levels!!!


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Today I could have gone to work. That would have been 2 full days after surgery to recover. But we don't work on Sundays. So, having Saturday and Sunday to recover and go back to work on Monday would be possible. For me anyways, the day of the lap I walked around as much as possible. And slept of course.
> 
> So my next steps!!! Can I just say that I am soooo excited. I may finally get pregnant! This is so much better than having "unexplained" infertility. I'm going to my RE jan 14. To see what is next. They weren't able to get all the endo, so we will see. DH is kinda set on tryin naturally a couple months. But depending on where the endo was that they couldn't get we will see. Maybe another IUI after all the aftermath of the lap is over. I hope we just get pregnant naturally! I start my period jan 11, well supposed to, I don't know how this will effect me. I read that it could take 4-6 weeks to get back to normal and have a period. But I'm excited an ready for this recovery to be over and get busy getting pregnant! Lol

Good luck! I really hope you get your BFP now that you have some answers.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.

Good luck with your IVF!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma - my period started right on time after my lap so maybe yours will too!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.
> 
> Good luck with your IVF!Click to expand...

Good luck today Karen!!! Praying for you sticky bean!!!!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.
> 
> Good luck with your IVF!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck today Karen!!! Praying for you sticky bean!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Two hours to go and three until I start calling begging for the results. :haha:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck Karen! Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - I'm so excited for you also....I hope this is it for you.

Karen - praying for some awesome results today


----------



## karenh

So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh karen I'm so so sorry :hugs: I pray it's not ectopic. Thinking of you and your DH. We're all here for you hun.


----------



## Bma11

karenh said:


> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

:hugs: so sorry Karen . It sucks, but one good thing is you know you can get pregnant! Will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

I'm very sorry Karen!! I am leaving work in a few and wanted to check in on you. Just try to stay positive and keep your head up. Now you know you can get preggers, just a matter of time for the bean to stick!!! Be strong and be there for each other!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.


Got me FX that you can pull it off. When a woman wants something really bad we get it done.. Usually get it done way before a man can.. LOL.. :happydance:

AFM: Having more cramping an the cramping gets more intess in the evening time when it's time to take the medication but now no more meds just waiting to start ovulation testing tomorrow 3x a day. :happydance: I've been cramping in both ovaries this time around so hopeing the clomid has kicked the right ovary (_/_) in gear.. :haha: Can't wait for ultrasound Friday.. Gosh Friday get here NOW..


----------



## Samsfan

Karen 

Really sorry... Praying for a quick recover and a new start. Stay positive!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Oh, Karen...Sweetie, I am so sorry! I don't even know what to say. I know you did everything right. You are so strong...you've proven that. If anyone can get through this, it's you. You take all the time you need to recover, and we'll be here for you.


----------



## MissyMaddy

Oh Karen, I am so sorry dear.. **hugs**


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys, you are all so sweet and I am glad that you have been there for me! We have had an appointment to meet with the Fertility Specialits on the 14 in case I didn't fall pregnant with my December IUI. Well, we are keeping it because we still didn't get the desired results. We are going to see what he suggests. Right now I am thinking I need some test done to follow up on the results of my HSG last month. Then once my uterus looks normal try again. I hope that mean this next cycle or two. We will see how the appointment Monday goes.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Bigger - well I am trying to organize IVF for March....we will see if I can pull it off. We are still trying to find the funds.
> 
> 
> Got me FX that you can pull it off. When a woman wants something really bad we get it done.. Usually get it done way before a man can.. LOL.. :happydance:
> 
> AFM: Having more cramping an the cramping gets more intess in the evening time when it's time to take the medication but now no more meds just waiting to start ovulation testing tomorrow 3x a day. :happydance: I've been cramping in both ovaries this time around so hopeing the clomid has kicked the right ovary (_/_) in gear.. :haha: Can't wait for ultrasound Friday.. Gosh Friday get here NOW..Click to expand...

I hope everything works for you, and that Friday doesn't take too long to get here!


----------



## biggerfamily

Looks as my IUI maybe before Friday as I started opk testing this morning an I've already started getting a dark line on the test. So going to test again this evening to see how looks with a different test an if a peak on test I'll call RE office tell them what got an see when come in for my ultrasound an IUI...

Praying this cycle works out good an no issues arise... 


Good Luck to all you ladies an may you all get a BFP very soon...


----------



## GreenOrchid

biggerfamily said:


> Looks as my IUI maybe before Friday as I started opk testing this morning an I've already started getting a dark line on the test. So going to test again this evening to see how looks with a different test an if a peak on test I'll call RE office tell them what got an see when come in for my ultrasound an IUI...
> 
> Praying this cycle works out good an no issues arise...
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies an may you all get a BFP very soon...

Good luck bigger! Looks like we're cycle buddies - I'm cd10 today as well and IUI will be maybe friday or saturday? Going in for my u/s tomorrow...


----------



## ttcbaby117

karenh - awww hun I am so sorry to hear that. I know it is more of an emotional decision to make about whether to try again or not, but I have heard that your body remembers being pregnant and your fertility might be a bit higher now. At least that is what I have heard. Fxed that your forever baby comes to you very soon!

Bigger - awesome news about your IUI...good luck!

Green - how is everything going with your follies?


----------



## Bma11

Good luck bigger!!


----------



## typeA TTC

My IUI will be this Thursday. They said I would need to confirm ovulation after the IUI.... Anyone know how this is done and when? I will eventually start the endometrin vag supps but only after they confirm ovulation. This is my first IUI so I'm a little confused about what follow up will need to be done after the IUI (other than the 2 week beta test)


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> My IUI will be this Thursday. They said I would need to confirm ovulation after the IUI.... Anyone know how this is done and when? I will eventually start the endometrin vag supps but only after they confirm ovulation. This is my first IUI so I'm a little confused about what follow up will need to be done after the IUI (other than the 2 week beta test)

Hey, I'm a little confused. Are you doing an unmediated cycle an IUI? So, are you currently using those ovulation predictor tests? That would be one way to confirm you are ovulating. And then I guess take the test after IUI too. Not too sure. Before I tried with the RE I did the fertility monitor and it have me normally two peak days and then it would go back down to "high" fertility if the test read that and from there on it was low. Meaning my urine told the test thr I had ovulated. 

But with my RE, I took the ovidrel shot and they said that is 100% to make you ovulate.

Anyway! Good luck!!


----------



## karenh

I agree with bma. Seems a little weird. More info if your protocol would be helpful.


----------



## typeA TTC

I did follistim for an ungodly number of days (at least 25) and now it's time for the IUI. The nurse made it seem like I would go back in after the trigger and IUI to make sure it worked (the ovidrel).


----------



## typeA TTC

Sorry it posted without me finishing. This all started because I asked when to start the vag supps. She said after they confirmed ovulation. I'll just ask the dr at my IUI on Thursday and see what she says


----------



## karenh

typeA TTC said:


> I did follistim for an ungodly number of days (at least 25) and now it's time for the IUI. The nurse made it seem like I would go back in after the trigger and IUI to make sure it worked (the ovidrel).

Hmm... We didn't do anything after iui until beta. Sorry.


----------



## GreenOrchid

ttcbaby117 said:


> karenh - awww hun I am so sorry to hear that. I know it is more of an emotional decision to make about whether to try again or not, but I have heard that your body remembers being pregnant and your fertility might be a bit higher now. At least that is what I have heard. Fxed that your forever baby comes to you very soon!
> 
> Bigger - awesome news about your IUI...good luck!
> 
> Green - how is everything going with your follies?

I will report back tomorrow morning! My appointment is at 9 and hoping for two follies, but I bet there's only one dominant follicle because that seems to be how my ovaries roll on femara :haha:

It's cool though, as long as the ol' ovaries pop out whole bunches of eggs if we have to do IVF!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

typeA TTC said:


> Sorry it posted without me finishing. This all started because I asked when to start the vag supps. She said after they confirmed ovulation. I'll just ask the dr at my IUI on Thursday and see what she says

Maybe they want to test your progesterone to confirm????


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hi All. I hope you don't mind me nosing in here but I notice you all did or are doing IUIs around Dec/ Jan. I just had my first IUI on 27 December. I am due to test tomorrow! I was given cyclogest (progesterone) pessary to take 2x per day which I do. 

Around DPIUI8 or 9, my abdomen became really distended and has consistently become more and more painful. I think I am suffering from OHSS. I called and spoke with the nurse who said that it was probably a mixture of the pessaries and also my ovaries are over stimulated. I feel like maybe she is downplaying this a bit as I am in serious discomfort. Has anyone had this experience after IUI? Oh I also have PCOS so that makes me more susceptible to it. 

Anyway, you all seem like a very supportive bunch! I hope you don't me jumping in!


----------



## Bma11

Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone. 

They tell me everytime that I need to start to take the progestrone suppositories 3 days after my second IUI. We do back to back iui's instead of one. When you go in they do bloodwork so, they'll know when to have you trigger with ovidrel and you will ovulate and go back in shortly after!!! So, basically do the suppositories three days after your IUI!!!


----------



## Bma11

Sunny Monkey said:


> Hi All. I hope you don't mind me nosing in here but I notice you all did or are doing IUIs around Dec/ Jan. I just had my first IUI on 27 December. I am due to test tomorrow! I was given cyclogest (progesterone) pessary to take 2x per day which I do.
> 
> Around DPIUI8 or 9, my abdomen became really distended and has consistently become more and more painful. I think I am suffering from OHSS. I called and spoke with the nurse who said that it was probably a mixture of the pessaries and also my ovaries are over stimulated. I feel like maybe she is downplaying this a bit as I am in serious discomfort. Has anyone had this experience after IUI? Oh I also have PCOS so that makes me more susceptible to it.
> 
> Anyway, you all seem like a very supportive bunch! I hope you don't me jumping in!

Hey here! Good luck. 

All I know is that my cycle that I did injections and IUI, I had more follicles and from day one after IUI, I felt heavy and discomfort down there. I really don't think it's OHSS. If it was they would have seen these on ultrasound before they ever did the IUI. I THINK. I should go back and read my forms, ill do that once I get home. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bma11

WHEWW... I'm posting a lot sorry. I just remembered.... 

KAREN: I would encourage you to speak to your doctor about taking the progestrone after IUI if you do another round. I don't remember exact wording but it really plays apart in early pregnancy and helping the baby implant an stay! It supports early pregnancy! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

TypeA - sometimes they will do an ultrasound after the IUI to make sure you oved.....

Sunny - this happened to me thsi cycle. I went in to my dr and they did an ultrasound. I had 2 cysts on my ovaries....it was very uncomfortable...I hear these cysts can happen anytime but it is a positive sign for a bfp. Unfort.. I didnt get a bfp...but am hoping this is a positive sign for you! You can research it more and check your symptoms by googling...corpus luteum cysts.

Green - cant wait to hear...but I understand what you are saying about IVF!


----------



## typeA TTC

TTC baby- where do they see the cysts on the ultrasound screen? Sorry for asking a silly question but are they on the ovary, in the ovary, or on the uterus?

Thank you guys for your help on the ovulation question. I always think of so many questions after I leave the drs appt!!


----------



## Kismat026

So I think I'm out his month. I am just so sad and depressed right now. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was. Ughhh. I'm 10piui today. I don't know what to think. I just feel like crying and hiding. My boobs hurt and have acne like crazy this month.


----------



## Bma11

So sorry kismat. :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

For what it's worth i guess this is just part of life. i had such a restless night yesterday. i was up at 4 this morning. it is what it is and i know i can't change it. just disappointed that's all. thank you all for your support. we are going on a 3 week vacation in 2 weeks so i have to talk to my doc to see what we should do this month. keep with the clomid or just skip this month all together. i'm spotting very light right now. so maybe i'll call them tomorrow. my temps are still up though, last 3 days staying consistent with 98.1. i was thinking they would have dropped today.


----------



## karenh

Greenorchid: Good luck at your ultrasounds. I was disappointed with only one follicle my first and second round too, but then I had two for three and four. Maybe you will progress too. 

SunnyMonkey: I am sorry you are having some discomfort. I hope it isnt too serious and that you get your BFP! Welcome to the group!

BMA11: Thank you for the suggestion of progesterone. I was just starting to think about that. I think I will bring it up. Thanks!

Kismat: I am so sorry! Ugh! It is so hard to see that month after month. What are your plans for this next cycle?

AFM: The bleeding has started. It is still really light. I am guessing I will go in Friday to test my levels and make sure they have gone down like they should have.


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> So I think I'm out his month. I am just so sad and depressed right now. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was. Ughhh. I'm 10piui today. I don't know what to think. I just feel like crying and hiding. My boobs hurt and have acne like crazy this month.

Aww, Honey, I'm sorry :( It's so frustrating that pre-af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same...gives a false sense of hope that is devastating to lose. Give yourself a few days to be sad, and then see what's next. I hope you have a nice vacation and get to relax and do tons of fun things!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Greenorchid: Good luck at your ultrasounds. I was disappointed with only one follicle my first and second round too, but then I had two for three and four. Maybe you will progress too.
> 
> SunnyMonkey: I am sorry you are having some discomfort. I hope it isnt too serious and that you get your BFP! Welcome to the group!
> 
> BMA11: Thank you for the suggestion of progesterone. I was just starting to think about that. I think I will bring it up. Thanks!
> 
> Kismat: I am so sorry! Ugh! It is so hard to see that month after month. What are your plans for this next cycle?
> 
> AFM: The bleeding has started. It is still really light. I am guessing I will go in Friday to test my levels and make sure they have gone down like they should have.

thank you so much!!! i'm not exactly sure what we are going to do. we are going on a 3 week vacation in 2 weeks, so the time i would be ovulating would be the time i'm away. it's going to be a very busy trip but a fun one...so i'm not sure. my doc said last time we talked with him, see how this cycle goes and if it doesn't work he is going to add metformin to my regimin. not sure if he would start it this cycle. my spotting is very very light and i'm 11dpiui. but i can feel it coming. i'll probably call tomorrow morning and see what they say. i'm sure it's going in for a blood test to confirm and then we'll discuss the cycle. i really feel like just giving up and going on my trip with nothing...but then i don't ovulate on my own so if you don't take the meds, you don't ovulate which means you can't get pregnant. so then i feel like fine i'll take them...i'm pretty sure we won't have a chance for an iui this cycle cause of the trip so it may just be taking the meds and trying on our own. ughhh sorry for the long babbling!!!

i see you are bleeding as well, i'm soo sorry!!! what are you going to be doing ??


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So I think I'm out his month. I am just so sad and depressed right now. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was. Ughhh. I'm 10piui today. I don't know what to think. I just feel like crying and hiding. My boobs hurt and have acne like crazy this month.
> 
> Aww, Honey, I'm sorry :( It's so frustrating that pre-af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same...gives a false sense of hope that is devastating to lose. Give yourself a few days to be sad, and then see what's next. I hope you have a nice vacation and get to relax and do tons of fun things!Click to expand...

thanks so much!!! i think i blurted everything in karen's response, lol. but i'm ok, just waiting for the witch to really come. i'm spotting very very lightly. but af is due on friday so i guess the spotting is right on time. i'm thinking of waiting 1 more day and then calling my doc tomorrow. see how it is the rest of the day and into tomorrow morning. this way i can get the results by friday. if AF starts on friday my day 3 would be sunday. so that's when i would start taking the meds. ughhh this is just sooo frustrating and emotionally draining and tiredsom!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

So here's my charts see what you girls think!!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So I think I'm out his month. I am just so sad and depressed right now. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was. Ughhh. I'm 10piui today. I don't know what to think. I just feel like crying and hiding. My boobs hurt and have acne like crazy this month.
> 
> Aww, Honey, I'm sorry :( It's so frustrating that pre-af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same...gives a false sense of hope that is devastating to lose. Give yourself a few days to be sad, and then see what's next. I hope you have a nice vacation and get to relax and do tons of fun things!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much!!! i think i blurted everything in karen's response, lol. but i'm ok, just waiting for the witch to really come. i'm spotting very very lightly. but af is due on friday so i guess the spotting is right on time. i'm thinking of waiting 1 more day and then calling my doc tomorrow. see how it is the rest of the day and into tomorrow morning. this way i can get the results by friday. if AF starts on friday my day 3 would be sunday. so that's when i would start taking the meds. ughhh this is just sooo frustrating and emotionally draining and tiredsom!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, it really is. People have no idea what we go through, and it's impossible to put out of our minds since practically every day you're taking meds or having a scan or tracking temps, etc. There were days I let myself just feel sorry for myself and have a good temper tantrum about it. Then a few days later I'd start to feel a little hope creeping back and by that time it was time to start the meds again and I was ready to move on. I really hope your doc finds the right treatment for you!


----------



## GreenOrchid

*Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?



Bma11 said:


> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.

*Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!

*Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!

*KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:

AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.


----------



## biggerfamily

GreenOrchid said:


> *Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.
> 
> *Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!
> 
> *Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!
> 
> *KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.Click to expand...


Green.. I've been keeping watch on you as it' looks as me an u are going to be cycle buddies for sure. That is great on your follies. I'm praying for 2 follies this cycle. I done another opk last night an it wasn't close enough yet to go for IUI an ultrasound. I tested again this morning an the test is a little more darker but not a + yet for surge. I test again later this evening with my other test to see what it says. Me an DH did bd last night since wasn't close enough for IUI yet. I'll know more this evening when IUI will be. 

Green.. It feels good to have a cycle buddy to share things with. 

To others keeping my fx that all gets great news soon with everything


----------



## ttcbaby117

Typea - it is on the ovary...they look very similar to a follicle growing prior to ovulation but can range in size form about 3-5 cm....where a follie before ovulation is around 15-25.....I hope that helps...

Kismat - Awwww, so sorry hun...um do you think that coudl implantation spotting because yoru temps are still quite high! 

Green - that is awesome 2 follies wooohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So I think I'm out his month. I am just so sad and depressed right now. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was. Ughhh. I'm 10piui today. I don't know what to think. I just feel like crying and hiding. My boobs hurt and have acne like crazy this month.
> 
> Aww, Honey, I'm sorry :( It's so frustrating that pre-af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same...gives a false sense of hope that is devastating to lose. Give yourself a few days to be sad, and then see what's next. I hope you have a nice vacation and get to relax and do tons of fun things!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much!!! i think i blurted everything in karen's response, lol. but i'm ok, just waiting for the witch to really come. i'm spotting very very lightly. but af is due on friday so i guess the spotting is right on time. i'm thinking of waiting 1 more day and then calling my doc tomorrow. see how it is the rest of the day and into tomorrow morning. this way i can get the results by friday. if AF starts on friday my day 3 would be sunday. so that's when i would start taking the meds. ughhh this is just sooo frustrating and emotionally draining and tiredsom!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it really is. People have no idea what we go through, and it's impossible to put out of our minds since practically every day you're taking meds or having a scan or tracking temps, etc. There were days I let myself just feel sorry for myself and have a good temper tantrum about it. Then a few days later I'd start to feel a little hope creeping back and by that time it was time to start the meds again and I was ready to move on. I really hope your doc finds the right treatment for you!Click to expand...

Yes it definately is!! I feel better now than i did this morning so i'm happy about it. nothing really there as of right now, just when i wipe (sorry tmi). but we'll c what happens. i'll update all on a separate message for what my doc said.


----------



## Kismat026

GreenOrchid said:


> *Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.
> 
> *Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!
> 
> *Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!
> 
> *KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.Click to expand...

awww thanks!! yes i am definately looking forward to going on the vaca...some well time needed away from everything!!! i'm not sure if the whole having fun with hubby is going to happen. we have 2 weddings to attend and those functions are starting as soon as we get to india. so it will be tough for privacy and all. but let's see. AF hasn't even shown up yet. only when i wipe and that's here and there.

that will be awesome for you the next month...exactly what we deserve!!


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Typea - it is on the ovary...they look very similar to a follicle growing prior to ovulation but can range in size form about 3-5 cm....where a follie before ovulation is around 15-25.....I hope that helps...
> 
> Kismat - Awwww, so sorry hun...um do you think that coudl implantation spotting because yoru temps are still quite high!
> 
> Green - that is awesome 2 follies wooohoo!!!!!!!!

yeh i was wondering about that but i'm not sure. i guess tomorrow's temp will tell. but it's only when i wipe and it's very light pink. it's not bright red or AF like at all. we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: thank you all for your kind words and good thoughts!! keep them going...so i talked with my doc earlier and he said let's see if AF arrives fully. if it does then he has me taking my clomid starting day 3 and then he has also put me on metformin, different dosages for different weeks. and then the ovidrel shot later. so i'm just in the waiting game now. on my way home i have to stop somewhere and get some pregnancy tests. if i get the guts i'll take one tonight if not tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- you know I'm praying that it is implantation bleeding!!!!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Greenorchid: Good luck at your ultrasounds. I was disappointed with only one follicle my first and second round too, but then I had two for three and four. Maybe you will progress too.
> 
> SunnyMonkey: I am sorry you are having some discomfort. I hope it isnt too serious and that you get your BFP! Welcome to the group!
> 
> BMA11: Thank you for the suggestion of progesterone. I was just starting to think about that. I think I will bring it up. Thanks!
> 
> Kismat: I am so sorry! Ugh! It is so hard to see that month after month. What are your plans for this next cycle?
> 
> AFM: The bleeding has started. It is still really light. I am guessing I will go in Friday to test my levels and make sure they have gone down like they should have.
> 
> thank you so much!!! i'm not exactly sure what we are going to do. we are going on a 3 week vacation in 2 weeks, so the time i would be ovulating would be the time i'm away. it's going to be a very busy trip but a fun one...so i'm not sure. my doc said last time we talked with him, see how this cycle goes and if it doesn't work he is going to add metformin to my regimin. not sure if he would start it this cycle. my spotting is very very light and i'm 11dpiui. but i can feel it coming. i'll probably call tomorrow morning and see what they say. i'm sure it's going in for a blood test to confirm and then we'll discuss the cycle. i really feel like just giving up and going on my trip with nothing...but then i don't ovulate on my own so if you don't take the meds, you don't ovulate which means you can't get pregnant. so then i feel like fine i'll take them...i'm pretty sure we won't have a chance for an iui this cycle cause of the trip so it may just be taking the meds and trying on our own. ughhh sorry for the long babbling!!!
> 
> i see you are bleeding as well, i'm soo sorry!!! what are you going to be doing ??Click to expand...

I would love to take the pills and drop everything else. Go and vacation and forget about it. "Not try" (like that is really possible) but still make it so your body has a chance like everyone else would on vacation. I know that would never be reality for me though. Our vacation is set for April. I really hope I am pregnant before then and don't have to worry about TTC. You guys will figure out what is best for you.

I am having my bloods checked Friday to make sure all the hormones are out of my system and if they are I will start femara that night. We have an appointment with my RE Monday to talk about the last month and where we are going from here.


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies: thank you all for your kind words and good thoughts!! keep them going...so i talked with my doc earlier and he said let's see if AF arrives fully. if it does then he has me taking my clomid starting day 3 and then he has also put me on metformin, different dosages for different weeks. and then the ovidrel shot later. so i'm just in the waiting game now. on my way home i have to stop somewhere and get some pregnancy tests. if i get the guts i'll take one tonight if not tomorrow morning.

Good luck! Just remember if it is implantation bleeding it is too early to tell with a home test. HSG isn't produced until implantation. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Bma11 said:


> Today I could have gone to work. That would have been 2 full days after surgery to recover. But we don't work on Sundays. So, having Saturday and Sunday to recover and go back to work on Monday would be possible. For me anyways, the day of the lap I walked around as much as possible. And slept of course.
> 
> So my next steps!!! Can I just say that I am soooo excited. I may finally get pregnant! This is so much better than having "unexplained" infertility. I'm going to my RE jan 14. To see what is next. They weren't able to get all the endo, so we will see. DH is kinda set on tryin naturally a couple months. But depending on where the endo was that they couldn't get we will see. Maybe another IUI after all the aftermath of the lap is over. I hope we just get pregnant naturally! I start my period jan 11, well supposed to, I don't know how this will effect me. I read that it could take 4-6 weeks to get back to normal and have a period. But I'm excited an ready for this recovery to be over and get busy getting pregnant! Lol

BMA-Thanks again! Im so happy for you and yes, much better knowing instead of "unexplained", that's why if this doesnt work I'm all for the procedure. your gonna have a BFP real soon!!!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Greenorchid: Good luck at your ultrasounds. I was disappointed with only one follicle my first and second round too, but then I had two for three and four. Maybe you will progress too.
> 
> SunnyMonkey: I am sorry you are having some discomfort. I hope it isnt too serious and that you get your BFP! Welcome to the group!
> 
> BMA11: Thank you for the suggestion of progesterone. I was just starting to think about that. I think I will bring it up. Thanks!
> 
> Kismat: I am so sorry! Ugh! It is so hard to see that month after month. What are your plans for this next cycle?
> 
> AFM: The bleeding has started. It is still really light. I am guessing I will go in Friday to test my levels and make sure they have gone down like they should have.
> 
> thank you so much!!! i'm not exactly sure what we are going to do. we are going on a 3 week vacation in 2 weeks, so the time i would be ovulating would be the time i'm away. it's going to be a very busy trip but a fun one...so i'm not sure. my doc said last time we talked with him, see how this cycle goes and if it doesn't work he is going to add metformin to my regimin. not sure if he would start it this cycle. my spotting is very very light and i'm 11dpiui. but i can feel it coming. i'll probably call tomorrow morning and see what they say. i'm sure it's going in for a blood test to confirm and then we'll discuss the cycle. i really feel like just giving up and going on my trip with nothing...but then i don't ovulate on my own so if you don't take the meds, you don't ovulate which means you can't get pregnant. so then i feel like fine i'll take them...i'm pretty sure we won't have a chance for an iui this cycle cause of the trip so it may just be taking the meds and trying on our own. ughhh sorry for the long babbling!!!
> 
> i see you are bleeding as well, i'm soo sorry!!! what are you going to be doing ??Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to take the pills and drop everything else. Go and vacation and forget about it. "Not try" (like that is really possible) but still make it so your body has a chance like everyone else would on vacation. I know that would never be reality for me though. Our vacation is set for April. I really hope I am pregnant before then and don't have to worry about TTC. You guys will figure out what is best for you.
> 
> I am having my bloods checked Friday to make sure all the hormones are out of my system and if they are I will start femara that night. We have an appointment with my RE Monday to talk about the last month and where we are going from here.Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I know right wouldn't it be great to forget everything. I am definitely going to enjoy my vacation !!! No af yet and I didn't even go to the store yet. See what happens. I'm still spotting here and there. 

Good luck on Friday and keep us posted. I also found out the next time we do the Inuit it's our last that our insurance will pay for. So I'm praying and praying!!! After that we will see.


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies: thank you all for your kind words and good thoughts!! keep them going...so i talked with my doc earlier and he said let's see if AF arrives fully. if it does then he has me taking my clomid starting day 3 and then he has also put me on metformin, different dosages for different weeks. and then the ovidrel shot later. so i'm just in the waiting game now. on my way home i have to stop somewhere and get some pregnancy tests. if i get the guts i'll take one tonight if not tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good luck! Just remember if it is implantation bleeding it is too early to tell with a home test. HSG isn't produced until implantation. I hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! Can you be spotting more than a day if it is implantation bleeding??


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- everywhere I have read says that implantation can be one to three days! And also I have looked this up millions of times. And it sends me to other forums like this... Where many pregnant women have said that they had what they thought was a normal 5 dy period and it was really implantation bleeding! Crazy!! And not to mention my aunt who I obviously know personally had three periods while pregnant with one of her kids! So, you just never ever know until you test. And Karen is absolutely right. If its implantation bleeding it is too early. Kismat - hoping for your BFP!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- everywhere I have read says that implantation can be one to three days! And also I have looked this up millions of times. And it sends me to other forums like this... Where many pregnant women have said that they had what they thought was a normal 5 dy period and it was really implantation bleeding! Crazy!! And not to mention my aunt who I obviously know personally had three periods while pregnant with one of her kids! So, you just never ever know until you test. And Karen is absolutely right. If its implantation bleeding it is too early. Kismat - hoping for your BFP!

Thank so much!! We will just have to wait this out. Praying the witch will stay away!!! but if ends up that she arrives then already have a plan in gear for this cycle. just praying and praying and hoping we don't have to use the plan!!!!! my temp fell .1 today but i also temped a little earlier cause i had to pee really badly...so my temps are still up...


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- everywhere I have read says that implantation can be one to three days! And also I have looked this up millions of times. And it sends me to other forums like this... Where many pregnant women have said that they had what they thought was a normal 5 dy period and it was really implantation bleeding! Crazy!! And not to mention my aunt who I obviously know personally had three periods while pregnant with one of her kids! So, you just never ever know until you test. And Karen is absolutely right. If its implantation bleeding it is too early. Kismat - hoping for your BFP!
> 
> Thank so much!! We will just have to wait this out. Praying the witch will stay away!!! but if ends up that she arrives then already have a plan in gear for this cycle. just praying and praying and hoping we don't have to use the plan!!!!! my temp fell .1 today but i also temped a little earlier cause i had to pee really badly...so my temps are still up...Click to expand...

Your plan sounds perfect! Good luck! lots of baby dust sent your way.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat, feeling very hopeful for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenOrchid

biggerfamily said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> *Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.
> 
> *Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!
> 
> *Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!
> 
> *KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green.. I've been keeping watch on you as it' looks as me an u are going to be cycle buddies for sure. That is great on your follies. I'm praying for 2 follies this cycle. I done another opk last night an it wasn't close enough yet to go for IUI an ultrasound. I tested again this morning an the test is a little more darker but not a + yet for surge. I test again later this evening with my other test to see what it says. Me an DH did bd last night since wasn't close enough for IUI yet. I'll know more this evening when IUI will be.
> 
> Green.. It feels good to have a cycle buddy to share things with.
> 
> To others keeping my fx that all gets great news soon with everythingClick to expand...

Bigger, how are you doing today? Did your OPK turn fully positive yet? Do you know when your IUI is yet?

My plans were switched up when the nurse called yesterday afternoon - I thought she had said yesterday during the scan that I had an 18 and a 14, but on the phone she said I had a 13, 14, and 16.5 all in contention, and that the doctor wants me to come back Friday for another scan to see how things are growing and to make sure the timing is perfect. So now I'm thinking that the IUI will be on Sunday.


----------



## biggerfamily

GreenOrchid said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> *Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.
> 
> *Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!
> 
> *Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!
> 
> *KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green.. I've been keeping watch on you as it' looks as me an u are going to be cycle buddies for sure. That is great on your follies. I'm praying for 2 follies this cycle. I done another opk last night an it wasn't close enough yet to go for IUI an ultrasound. I tested again this morning an the test is a little more darker but not a + yet for surge. I test again later this evening with my other test to see what it says. Me an DH did bd last night since wasn't close enough for IUI yet. I'll know more this evening when IUI will be.
> 
> Green.. It feels good to have a cycle buddy to share things with.
> 
> To others keeping my fx that all gets great news soon with everythingClick to expand...
> 
> Bigger, how are you doing today? Did your OPK turn fully positive yet? Do you know when your IUI is yet?
> 
> My plans were switched up when the nurse called yesterday afternoon - I thought she had said yesterday during the scan that I had an 18 and a 14, but on the phone she said I had a 13, 14, and 16.5 all in contention, and that the doctor wants me to come back Friday for another scan to see how things are growing and to make sure the timing is perfect. So now I'm thinking that the IUI will be on Sunday.Click to expand...

Green.. I took another opk yesterday evening an it's still at low. So I tested again this morning an the stick is getting darker but no + just yet. I ended up calling RE office for making appointment for tomorrow ultrasound at 3pm see how things look an close enough for a IUI yet. I'll do another opk test later this evening an praying for a peak this time. Sure hope things look good when go tomorrow for ultrasound if not I maybe :cry: After have my ultrasound tomorrow will know if have IUI that day or the next. 

I'll keep my FX for your ultrasound for tomorrow an that all is a go for you.


----------



## Kat S

biggerfamily said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> *Sunny* - Did you end up testing this morning? How are you doing today? Is your abdomen feeling any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Umm SORRY for sounding illiterate. I use my phone.
> 
> *Bma* you totally made me LOL when I read this :haha: Thanks! The same thing happens when I use my phone to reply to threads!!
> 
> *Kismat* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have a vacation coming up. It's so nice to have something to look forward when you're feeling down. If I was you, I would still take the meds on vacation but then just enjoy being with and BDing with your DH and try not to think too much about when you ovulate. You could get lucky!! But that's just me and I'm damn impatient to have a baby lol. We'll be on vacation next month during my ovulation and if I'm not pregnant we're planning to BD around that time but just have fun and not think about it too much, and definitely no temping while on vacay!
> 
> *KarenH*- Glad you're hanging in there hun and looking forward to trying again. I'm sorry you started bleeding but praying it's an easy process for you so you can heal and move on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my cd11 scan. I had one 18 on the left, and one 14 on the right, and some other smaller ones. The nurse said that the 14 might grow and catch up to the 18 so I could get 2 eggs this month. I really hope that happens! Not sure yet when I will trigger. She had to check with the doctor and will call later today, but she suggested that I might trigger friday night and IUI on sunday morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green.. I've been keeping watch on you as it' looks as me an u are going to be cycle buddies for sure. That is great on your follies. I'm praying for 2 follies this cycle. I done another opk last night an it wasn't close enough yet to go for IUI an ultrasound. I tested again this morning an the test is a little more darker but not a + yet for surge. I test again later this evening with my other test to see what it says. Me an DH did bd last night since wasn't close enough for IUI yet. I'll know more this evening when IUI will be.
> 
> Green.. It feels good to have a cycle buddy to share things with.
> 
> To others keeping my fx that all gets great news soon with everythingClick to expand...
> 
> Bigger, how are you doing today? Did your OPK turn fully positive yet? Do you know when your IUI is yet?
> 
> My plans were switched up when the nurse called yesterday afternoon - I thought she had said yesterday during the scan that I had an 18 and a 14, but on the phone she said I had a 13, 14, and 16.5 all in contention, and that the doctor wants me to come back Friday for another scan to see how things are growing and to make sure the timing is perfect. So now I'm thinking that the IUI will be on Sunday.Click to expand...
> 
> Green.. I took another opk yesterday evening an it's still at low. So I tested again this morning an the stick is getting darker but no + just yet. I ended up calling RE office for making appointment for tomorrow ultrasound at 3pm see how things look an close enough for a IUI yet. I'll do another opk test later this evening an praying for a peak this time. Sure hope things look good when go tomorrow for ultrasound if not I maybe :cry: After have my ultrasound tomorrow will know if have IUI that day or the next.
> 
> I'll keep my FX for your ultrasound for tomorrow an that all is a go for you.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you have to mess with OPKs to see if you're ready to have your IUI! I just know the u/s and a blood test will tell the story right away. Good luck!!


----------



## Kismat026

Ehhhh looks like AF is on her way for sure...ughhhh!!! i had hope this morning but the last hour i don't think so. i'll confirm with a test either tonight or tomorrow morning. i had my down day the other day so i'm doing ok. now to go pick up all my meds after work!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kismat026 said:


> Ehhhh looks like AF is on her way for sure...ughhhh!!! i had hope this morning but the last hour i don't think so. i'll confirm with a test either tonight or tomorrow morning. i had my down day the other day so i'm doing ok. now to go pick up all my meds after work!!!

Sorry Kismat :hugs::hugs::hugs: Well I'm glad you're doing okay with it today. I also hope you have a fabulous trip and maybe get some BD time in with your DH. I know that can be tricky on family trips! Enjoy the weddings  I'm jealous - I went to India 10 years ago and loved it but not sure when I'll ever get back.


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Ehhhh looks like AF is on her way for sure...ughhhh!!! i had hope this morning but the last hour i don't think so. i'll confirm with a test either tonight or tomorrow morning. i had my down day the other day so i'm doing ok. now to go pick up all my meds after work!!!

Sorry! I am glad you have a plan in place though. That always helps me cope.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear that kismat, I was really hoping...what is yoru temp doing?


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry to hear that kismat, I was really hoping...what is yoru temp doing?

my temps are going down little by little. i'm sure it will be here full fledge by tonight i can just feel it. i was really down and out last night but you know what you need that sometimes. thanks for your support!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)

oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)
> 
> oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!Click to expand...

This will be my fifth as well. We were only supposed to do three, then four, I can't beleive we have moved onto a fifth. I hope I stick to my guns this time and that it is the last one.


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)
> 
> oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This will be my fifth as well. We were only supposed to do three, then four, I can't beleive we have moved onto a fifth. I hope I stick to my guns this time and that it is the last one.Click to expand...

wooohoooo...when do you think your's will be. i go in for an ultrasound on the 23rd of jan. we leave for our trip on the 25th...so we'll see what happens. yeh i hear you though i'm saying it's the last but who knows. maybe the doc will convince me for the very last one. my doc said we are only going to do 6 and that's all and then move on. so technically we have 2 left. but the problem with the last is it would be out of pocket and we don't want to pay for it. our insurance is done after this last one. ahhhh the joys of conceiving!!! anyways best of luck to the both of us!!!


----------



## Bma11

Yes, good luck to you both!!! Thinking of y'all. :)

AFM- wishing :witch: would hurry and get here. Was due today but I know it could take 4-6 weeks to get back to normal after the lap. We shall see!!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)
> 
> oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This will be my fifth as well. We were only supposed to do three, then four, I can't beleive we have moved onto a fifth. I hope I stick to my guns this time and that it is the last one.Click to expand...
> 
> wooohoooo...when do you think your's will be. i go in for an ultrasound on the 23rd of jan. we leave for our trip on the 25th...so we'll see what happens. yeh i hear you though i'm saying it's the last but who knows. maybe the doc will convince me for the very last one. my doc said we are only going to do 6 and that's all and then move on. so technically we have 2 left. but the problem with the last is it would be out of pocket and we don't want to pay for it. our insurance is done after this last one. ahhhh the joys of conceiving!!! anyways best of luck to the both of us!!!Click to expand...

Well... this stupid MC has thrown my cycle off. I am supposed to start af on monday, two week have my u's then IUI wednesday, then two weeks later have my beta. Now I started on Wednesday so I am not sure how this will work becuase all my appointments will be when DH has to work. I go in for my Beta at 2 pm today(2 hours) to make sure the hcg is all out of my system. If it is I will start the Femara tonight and have my u/s probably on the 16th. Why is yours so far away?


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Orchid - thanks - I am indeed pregnant!!!!! Which is amazing (this was my first iui so am pretty shocked). Unfortunately, my abdomen has been confirmed as full of fluid :( - really uncomfortable/ sometimes very painful. They are monitoring me - will go back for scan next week. Just the thought of this not going away for several weeks fills me with dread...:( but all worth it I know!! How are you?


----------



## Conceive81

Sunny Monkey said:


> Orchid - thanks - I am indeed pregnant!!!!! Which is amazing (this was my first iui so am pretty shocked). Unfortunately, my abdomen has been confirmed as full of fluid :( - really uncomfortable/ sometimes very painful. They are monitoring me - will go back for scan next week. Just the thought of this not going away for several weeks fills me with dread...:( but all worth it I know!! How are you?

Congrats Sunny Monkey!!! I've been lurking on this thread since my first IUI is coming up soon. Just curious, do you have fluid due to injectables?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunny - wow that is awesome! How many follies did you have?


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post.. Another IUI canceled due to DH again..:cry::cry::cry:

Had my ultrasound an all looked just wonderful had one RO at 18mm an LO 16mm with lining 12+ so we was going to do the IUI due to I was already starting to ovulate. The meds got my RO working again..BUT it got canceled due to DH couldn't do his thing again. :cry: I'm really upset at him for failing again but had a talk with RE an he said for us try on our own again an he gave me a script for DH to use the next cycle to help things alone. So for now it's trying on our own an see what happens. Also our RE said if don't get pregnant this time on our own he'll do the same meds again an hopefully all will be a go plus the script DH got today he uses when we get ready to have our IUI done an when I get my peak so he'll be able to do his job hopefully. 

Today has been really awful once again. :cry: I just don't know if I can do much more with this going on. Here I take meds for a week an look forward to the IUI then get canceled. I feel really upset an feel as it may not happen again. 

To you other ladies may your IUI goes good an all.


----------



## Bma11

BIGGER--- :hugs: I can't imagine your hurt. 
Does your clinic hold frozen sperm? Or whatever? Maybe on an unimportant regular day your DH could go in and give a sample for them to freeze & use on day of IUI? My practice does them at one location only & it's a very good option. 

I'm praying for you. Just remember your marriage is bigger than this, help comfort your hubby not bring him down. ( I always need reminders like this during this process)


----------



## Sunny Monkey

Hey Conceive. Thanks! I have pcos and am therefore more susceptible to this. I hyper stimulated after the IUI. What happened was that I had five follicles  I think because of Xmas and Boxing Day they couldnt monitor me as closely as they might have normally done and so on the day of the IUI, they gave me quite a talking to about multiples etc but my hubby and I were keen to go ahead. To be honest I never expected it to take on the first go so we are still pretty shocked! After the IUI, I was just ever so slightly bloated but on day 8 or 9 after the IUI, my abdomen just blew up and I was in so much discomfort. Apparently those who get it after IUI are mostly pregnant. It can happen earlier during the injectibles cycle but then they will just abort the cycle and it subsides then pretty soon thereafter. 

Thanks TTCbaby! I had five follicles. Am pretty worried about how many are in there. They will be monitoring me due to what I discussed above so I should find out within 2-3 weeks I should think. 

Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I see. I had something similar happen to me this last iui cycle but alas no bfp. My Dr did say that I did have a huge chance of being pg. I hope it calms down soon. Have they found any cysts?


----------



## Conceive81

Oh Sunny Monkey, am still so happy for you. I hope the discomfort goes away soon.


----------



## Bma11

Sunny monkey~~ when they check your hcg levels they can't rule out multiples? I ask because my sister asked them if there was any way to tell,,. They told her by her numbers multiples were not likely. Just wondering. 

Anyways congrats! I hope you have a healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Fast post.. Another IUI canceled due to DH again..:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Had my ultrasound an all looked just wonderful had one RO at 18mm an LO 16mm with lining 12+ so we was going to do the IUI due to I was already starting to ovulate. The meds got my RO working again..BUT it got canceled due to DH couldn't do his thing again. :cry: I'm really upset at him for failing again but had a talk with RE an he said for us try on our own again an he gave me a script for DH to use the next cycle to help things alone. So for now it's trying on our own an see what happens. Also our RE said if don't get pregnant this time on our own he'll do the same meds again an hopefully all will be a go plus the script DH got today he uses when we get ready to have our IUI done an when I get my peak so he'll be able to do his job hopefully.
> 
> Today has been really awful once again. :cry: I just don't know if I can do much more with this going on. Here I take meds for a week an look forward to the IUI then get canceled. I feel really upset an feel as it may not happen again.
> 
> To you other ladies may your IUI goes good an all.

I am so sorry things aren't going how you want. Hopefully you and DH can get the baby the old fashioned way.


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)
> 
> oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This will be my fifth as well. We were only supposed to do three, then four, I can't beleive we have moved onto a fifth. I hope I stick to my guns this time and that it is the last one.Click to expand...
> 
> wooohoooo...when do you think your's will be. i go in for an ultrasound on the 23rd of jan. we leave for our trip on the 25th...so we'll see what happens. yeh i hear you though i'm saying it's the last but who knows. maybe the doc will convince me for the very last one. my doc said we are only going to do 6 and that's all and then move on. so technically we have 2 left. but the problem with the last is it would be out of pocket and we don't want to pay for it. our insurance is done after this last one. ahhhh the joys of conceiving!!! anyways best of luck to the both of us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well... this stupid MC has thrown my cycle off. I am supposed to start af on monday, two week have my u's then IUI wednesday, then two weeks later have my beta. Now I started on Wednesday so I am not sure how this will work becuase all my appointments will be when DH has to work. I go in for my Beta at 2 pm today(2 hours) to make sure the hcg is all out of my system. If it is I will start the Femara tonight and have my u/s probably on the 16th. Why is yours so far away?Click to expand...

well good luck with everything!!! hope AF shows up bright and early, lol. it's not late for me. i go in for my ultrasound on CD13. so right on time. if all goes well i could have an IUI friday morning...it's the day we leave for our trip but we'll see what we decide...


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Kismat- :hugs: we'll get there :)
> 
> oh yes we will one way or another!!!! i told my hubby last night one more last IUI and then i'm done with them. this will be our 5th one. ughhhh i'm hoping and praying it takes and i don't have to move on to IVF!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This will be my fifth as well. We were only supposed to do three, then four, I can't beleive we have moved onto a fifth. I hope I stick to my guns this time and that it is the last one.Click to expand...
> 
> wooohoooo...when do you think your's will be. i go in for an ultrasound on the 23rd of jan. we leave for our trip on the 25th...so we'll see what happens. yeh i hear you though i'm saying it's the last but who knows. maybe the doc will convince me for the very last one. my doc said we are only going to do 6 and that's all and then move on. so technically we have 2 left. but the problem with the last is it would be out of pocket and we don't want to pay for it. our insurance is done after this last one. ahhhh the joys of conceiving!!! anyways best of luck to the both of us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well... this stupid MC has thrown my cycle off. I am supposed to start af on monday, two week have my u's then IUI wednesday, then two weeks later have my beta. Now I started on Wednesday so I am not sure how this will work becuase all my appointments will be when DH has to work. I go in for my Beta at 2 pm today(2 hours) to make sure the hcg is all out of my system. If it is I will start the Femara tonight and have my u/s probably on the 16th. Why is yours so far away?Click to expand...
> 
> well good luck with everything!!! hope AF shows up bright and early, lol. it's not late for me. i go in for my ultrasound on CD13. so right on time. if all goes well i could have an IUI friday morning...it's the day we leave for our trip but we'll see what we decide...Click to expand...

I started on wednesday, that is my rants. Sorry. I had my beta on Friday to see if the HCG was out of my system but I am still at 19 so I couldn't start the Femara. I have another test this Friday to keep checking that my numbers are going down. Today is the long awaited talk with my RE to set a plan, and now that we had a misscarriage we have even more to talk about. I hope it goes well. I always seem to clam up when talking with Drs. Good luck deciding what to do about the IUI. It is such a hard decision.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Karen, I hope this miscarriage is resolved quickly so you can get back to trying, and also that your visit with your RE goes well. Just remember that you're paying him and you can ask any questions or direct the conversation where you want it to go.

Kismat, good luck deciding what to do with your IUI. I know it's tough!

Sunny - Big congrats! :happydance: Hope you're feeling better from the OHSS!!

Bigger, I'm really sorry hun, that's so frustrating and I can't imagine how upset you must be :( Did you end up BDing on your own?

We ended up cancelling our IUI this weekend because after thinking we would get 3 follicles, we only ended up with 1 that matured, and they wanted to do the IUI at 7 am sunday morning and DH didn't want to try to produce a sample that early. We decided it wasn't worth the money under the circumstances, and would rather put the money towards IVF. So we BD'd Saturday night and I believe I ov'd early sunday morning and that was that. Not expecting anything this month, which is somewhat of a relief. My 2ww isn't suspenseful at all hahaha :)


----------



## Bma11

Green- I hope this is it. I hope you are one of many awesome success stories! You know, the pregnancies that happen naturally after going to an RE!! Prayers for you :)

I think it's pretty great you can cancel the cycle on your terms and not be out all the money. I think at my clinic you'll get a portion but they take the money for the monitoring and blood work that was done. Humph


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> Green- I hope this is it. I hope you are one of many awesome success stories! You know, the pregnancies that happen naturally after going to an RE!! Prayers for you :)
> 
> I think it's pretty great you can cancel the cycle on your terms and not be out all the money. I think at my clinic you'll get a portion but they take the money for the monitoring and blood work that was done. Humph

Well we still had to pay for the two ultrasounds, and the trigger shot that I got from the online pharmacy, but not for the actual IUI. So that saved us about $500 :) And since I was monitored by u/s I still triggered so DH and I knew when to BD. It would be great to get a semi-natural bfp before IVF, but just mentally preparing myself for multiple rounds of IVF at this point.

How are you doing? Did AF come yet?


----------



## karenh

GreenOrchid said:


> We ended up cancelling our IUI this weekend because after thinking we would get 3 follicles, we only ended up with 1 that matured, and they wanted to do the IUI at 7 am sunday morning and DH didn't want to try to produce a sample that early. We decided it wasn't worth the money under the circumstances, and would rather put the money towards IVF. So we BD'd Saturday night and I believe I ov'd early sunday morning and that was that. Not expecting anything this month, which is somewhat of a relief. My 2ww isn't suspenseful at all hahaha :)

Sorry your IUI was cancelled, but it sounds like you are comfortable with your decision, and personally I think it was a good one. I hope you get your miracle.


----------



## karenh

My appointment went well I guess. Dr went right in thinking we were there to talk about the miscarriage. I am not stupid. I know that at 4.5 weeks you cant tell why it happened and there was nothing I could do to prevent it. Yes, I know that 15% of know pregnancies and close to 50% of actual pregnancies end in miscarriage. I wasnt there for consoling! I am past it. We set this appointment up a month ago to set up a plan on where to go from here and go over my HSG results. I had to remind him of that. Ugh, stupid doctors. So, looks like as soon as the numbers are negative he wants to put me on birth control for a month. Then he wants to do a Sonohysterogram but he thinks it will come back normal. Then he thinks we will get pregnant doing 2-3 more IUIs with Letrozol. So here is to another 4 months of what the last four months looked like. It feels like we are starting all over. At least we have a plan.


----------



## Bma11

GreenOrchid said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Green- I hope this is it. I hope you are one of many awesome success stories! You know, the pregnancies that happen naturally after going to an RE!! Prayers for you :)
> 
> I think it's pretty great you can cancel the cycle on your terms and not be out all the money. I think at my clinic you'll get a portion but they take the money for the monitoring and blood work that was done. Humph
> 
> Well we still had to pay for the two ultrasounds, and the trigger shot that I got from the online pharmacy, but not for the actual IUI. So that saved us about $500 :) And since I was monitored by u/s I still triggered so DH and I knew when to BD. It would be great to get a semi-natural bfp before IVF, but just mentally preparing myself for multiple rounds of IVF at this point.
> 
> How are you doing? Did AF come yet?Click to expand...


I'm doing good. AF hasn't arrived just yet, but I definitely can feel her coming on. I have my follow up with my RE today at 3:30.... That's about it for me.


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Green- I hope this is it. I hope you are one of many awesome success stories! You know, the pregnancies that happen naturally after going to an RE!! Prayers for you :)
> 
> I think it's pretty great you can cancel the cycle on your terms and not be out all the money. I think at my clinic you'll get a portion but they take the money for the monitoring and blood work that was done. Humph
> 
> Well we still had to pay for the two ultrasounds, and the trigger shot that I got from the online pharmacy, but not for the actual IUI. So that saved us about $500 :) And since I was monitored by u/s I still triggered so DH and I knew when to BD. It would be great to get a semi-natural bfp before IVF, but just mentally preparing myself for multiple rounds of IVF at this point.
> 
> How are you doing? Did AF come yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. AF hasn't arrived just yet, but I definitely can feel her coming on. I have my follow up with my RE today at 3:30.... That's about it for me.Click to expand...

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Green - I understand you cancelling, I almost canceled mine last cycle for the same reason but DH said just do it. I hope that this relaxed outlook on this cycle gives you that very elusive bfp!

karenh - sorry you arent happy with the meeting, but on the upside....it seems IUI can work for you! I hope you get your bfp sooner rather than later hun!

BMA- good luck with your appt hun! I hope they are able to formulate a plan you are happy with.


----------



## Bma11

Thanks. I'm pretty upset. I thought it was going to be simple endo... well it turns out that it was thick bands of the scar tissue on my tubes and ovaries and everywhere else so my doctor basically told me that at this point we should do IVF and my success rate given my age 27 my success rate would be between 90-95%. I just feel defeated. I was so excited that I had a reason for not getting pregnant & well it's worse. Hopefully ill be doing IVF with TTC baby & green orchid. I think that helps me.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Karen - I know it seems like getting nowhere and always having to start over. It stinks! But, I'm glad you have a plan, and like TTCbaby said, it's good to know that you can get pregnant with IUI. Your angel may have had a chromosomal problem, and so next time it will be a chromosomally perfect sticky little bean :hugs:

Bma :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you got such bad news. That's a lot to take in and digest right away, so take good care of yourself while you get used to the idea. It's great though that your RE gives you such high odds of conceiving with IVF. You'll get there! We'll all get there, even if it's a much more complicated process than we originally thought.

Thanks TTC :) Sometimes life works in funny ways and things don't happen the way you expect, so I'm expecting to not get a BFP this month and maybe the reverse psychology will work on my girly parts somehow :haha:


----------



## karenh

The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.

My god, Karen, you have just been THROUGH it. I hope it's not ectopic and that you are ok to move forward asap. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Bma11

Karen- I don't really know what to say except you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they find out what the heck is going on and fix it with no damage!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.

awwww Karen girl you have been going through a rollercoaster this cycle...i'm praying it all goes down and you are back to trying again soon!!! best of luck and keeping my prayers and all fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies: so we've been really talking about things and trying to figure out what to do. so my hubby and i have decided to just go for the ultrasound next wed. see what happens, if it's all good get the trigger. and then we can try on our own this time. i feel like it would just be too much for friday morning and then i won't get any rest at all. working the rest of the day and then a 22 hour journey to india...just too much and i don't want to go through that...i want to enjoy my vacation and have fun. instead of feeling crappy on the plan with cramps and all. we have 1 iui left paid by the insurance so if on our own doesn't work then we'll try again after we get back. so i'll keep you ladies posted on what happens next week.

everyone keep your thoughts and prayers up, we will all get our sweet angels very very soon!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - wow hun sorry to hear about this. That is a real blow. I know it is not the news you wanted to hear but a 95% chance is so wonderful odds. Concentrate on that bit of good news. It can still happen right? Though this is not what I wanted for you, I welcome you as a IVF buddy. We can do this together! 

Kismat - good idea, enjoy your vacation.....sometimes you just need to relax.

Green - I am truly hoping that reverse psychology does work for you. I want to see you bfp so badly!

afm - going to the dr today to find out what of all this IVF screening I can get covered. Also I have to get my prescription for my mammogram and pap.


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies: so we've been really talking about things and trying to figure out what to do. so my hubby and i have decided to just go for the ultrasound next wed. see what happens, if it's all good get the trigger. and then we can try on our own this time. i feel like it would just be too much for friday morning and then i won't get any rest at all. working the rest of the day and then a 22 hour journey to india...just too much and i don't want to go through that...i want to enjoy my vacation and have fun. instead of feeling crappy on the plan with cramps and all. we have 1 iui left paid by the insurance so if on our own doesn't work then we'll try again after we get back. so i'll keep you ladies posted on what happens next week.
> 
> everyone keep your thoughts and prayers up, we will all get our sweet angels very very soon!!!

That sounds perfect! Good luck!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat: good luck! :)

Ttcbaby- it will happen! :) I am still upset but also working on getting everything lined up for when we are ready. Hopefully march or April I can start stimmimg. Fortunately I will probably be able to get financed and use some of my income tax towards it as well. Seeing how much the meds will cost out of pocket today too. Luckily all my blood work will be covered by insurance, it was before so that's good. 


I hope you are covered. You have to have a mammogram as part of the screening? Lol my boobs hurt right now so I'm cringing at the thought of a mammogram! Lol good luck ttcbaby.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I have to have a mammogram. I was freaked out by it at first but now I feel like it is better to know that all is ok. I am 37 so starting with my mammograms now is fine. I will feel better once I get my results back but understand why they are doing it.


----------



## Bma11

Yea, I guess it's just to rule out anything. I actually went to high school with a guy who had a sister who passed away shortly after the baby was born to breast cancer. She couldn't do treatment during pregnancy. So sad. Luckily we have an advantage and get the greatest care ever, so we should all remember this when these appointments and pre screens seems so annoying and what not! We are blessed and will be blessed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh my thats a scary story!


----------



## typeA TTC

Bma- I'm so sorry about your news! After listening to you and green I asked my dr about endo and she didn't seem to think I had it, however, I'm not so convinced. Is this something your dr said too? Did your dr seem to think you didn't have anything wrong and you suggested the lap or did the dr initiate you getting the lap? I think I'll start pushing for the lap if my next IUI doesn't work. I was also told that the only way to know if you have endo is through the lap, is there any less invasive way to tell? Thank you so much for all your help on this and you will be in my thoughts as you deal with this recent news.


----------



## Bma11

typeA TTC said:


> Bma- I'm so sorry about your news! After listening to you and green I asked my dr about endo and she didn't seem to think I had it, however, I'm not so convinced. Is this something your dr said too? Did your dr seem to think you didn't have anything wrong and you suggested the lap or did the dr initiate you getting the lap? I think I'll start pushing for the lap if my next IUI doesn't work. I was also told that the only way to know if you have endo is through the lap, is there any less invasive way to tell? Thank you so much for all your help on this and you will be in my thoughts as you deal with this recent news.

Thanks :)

I pushed for the lap. My RE has a very good bedside manner. Never rude, never gets aggravated if I question him. 
The fact is, I never had any indication of endometriosis. Except one and i never thought of having endo until getting on this forum in November! My mom had endo as well.! My RE told me he did not think I had endometriosis because of no symptoms leading up to this. But I told him I wanted to do that before spending any more money and time on iui's and we just weren't comfortable going on to IVF without knowing everything. 
If your RE let's you, I'd do the lap before doing another IUI. In my case IUI with Injectables is 2300. That's a lot of money. There's another girl on this site who just had a lap and she had endo and a list of other things as well like cysts etc that she never had any symptoms of. I read somewhere that they could see on ultrasound if you had an chocolate cysts on you but I personally think you should do lap. Because they can see the severity of anything and fix it right there! It's pretty painless and I honestly think it should be a pre req before starting fertility treatment! I hope this helps! Feel free to ask me anything!!! 
~britney


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Bma- I'm so sorry about your news! After listening to you and green I asked my dr about endo and she didn't seem to think I had it, however, I'm not so convinced. Is this something your dr said too? Did your dr seem to think you didn't have anything wrong and you suggested the lap or did the dr initiate you getting the lap? I think I'll start pushing for the lap if my next IUI doesn't work. I was also told that the only way to know if you have endo is through the lap, is there any less invasive way to tell? Thank you so much for all your help on this and you will be in my thoughts as you deal with this recent news.
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I pushed for the lap. My RE has a very good bedside manner. Never rude, never gets aggravated if I question him.
> The fact is, I never had any indication of endometriosis. Except one and i never thought of having endo until getting on this forum in November! My mom had endo as well.! My RE told me he did not think I had endometriosis because of no symptoms leading up to this. But I told him I wanted to do that before spending any more money and time on iui's and we just weren't comfortable going on to IVF without knowing everything.
> If your RE let's you, I'd do the lap before doing another IUI. In my case IUI with Injectables is 2300. That's a lot of money. There's another girl on this site who just had a lap and she had endo and a list of other things as well like cysts etc that she never had any symptoms of. I read somewhere that they could see on ultrasound if you had an chocolate cysts on you but I personally think you should do lap. Because they can see the severity of anything and fix it right there! It's pretty painless and I honestly think it should be a pre req before starting fertility treatment! I hope this helps! Feel free to ask me anything!!!
> ~britneyClick to expand...

Just to add and agree - I had two RE's that never suggested I might have endo even after I told them about my horrible periods. It wasn't until one saw my chocolate cyst on u/s that he suggested a lap. I'm actually thankful I had the cyst because otherwise who knows if I would have had the lap done and we could have wasted a lot of money.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bma11 said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty upset. I thought it was going to be simple endo... well it turns out that it was thick bands of the scar tissue on my tubes and ovaries and everywhere else so my doctor basically told me that at this point we should do IVF and my success rate given my age 27 my success rate would be between 90-95%. I just feel defeated. I was so excited that I had a reason for not getting pregnant & well it's worse. Hopefully ill be doing IVF with TTC baby & green orchid. I think that helps me.

You, TTCbaby and I can definitely be IVF buddies! I'm looking at starting cycling in March I believe. If I get a bfn in two weeks, I'll be setting up the official IVF consult and then I'll know more. I think you usually start cycling either when AF comes or on cd21, so we'll see...



karenh said:


> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.

Oh my gosh Karen! I just want this to be over for you so you can move on! It's crazy! If they catch it in time you shouldn't lose a tube. I think they can give you an injection to end the pregnancy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies: so we've been really talking about things and trying to figure out what to do. so my hubby and i have decided to just go for the ultrasound next wed. see what happens, if it's all good get the trigger. and then we can try on our own this time. i feel like it would just be too much for friday morning and then i won't get any rest at all. working the rest of the day and then a 22 hour journey to india...just too much and i don't want to go through that...i want to enjoy my vacation and have fun. instead of feeling crappy on the plan with cramps and all. we have 1 iui left paid by the insurance so if on our own doesn't work then we'll try again after we get back. so i'll keep you ladies posted on what happens next week.
> 
> everyone keep your thoughts and prayers up, we will all get our sweet angels very very soon!!!

Good luck Kismat! Siunds like a good plan and I'm glad you're not trying to squeeze in an IUI at the last minute. Maybe time the join the mile high club - it's a looong flight :haha:



ttcbaby117 said:


> BMA - wow hun sorry to hear about this. That is a real blow. I know it is not the news you wanted to hear but a 95% chance is so wonderful odds. Concentrate on that bit of good news. It can still happen right? Though this is not what I wanted for you, I welcome you as a IVF buddy. We can do this together!
> 
> Kismat - good idea, enjoy your vacation.....sometimes you just need to relax.
> 
> Green - I am truly hoping that reverse psychology does work for you. I want to see you bfp so badly!
> 
> afm - going to the dr today to find out what of all this IVF screening I can get covered. Also I have to get my prescription for my mammogram and pap.

Thanks ttc! If this month doesn't work then looks like we'll be IVF buddies :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Green...How is things going for you? Anything new going on?

For me just hanging around here an there reading an playing game on fb with a friend. Can't do anything outside since it's doing nothing but raining an now giving freezing rain for us. I don't want that to hit us as if the power goes out we could be without power for days in the mountains. 

For my missed IUI cycle I'm just waiting it out to see what happens. I'm thinking of calling RE office tomorrow if no ice to have a blood draw by the weekend see what my progesterone levels is this cycle. Me an DH been talking things over for our next cycle if have to do so. We've also been talking about IVF for next year after get some things paid off this year. IVF will be straight out of pocket which be meaning like 25,000 for us. 

karenh .. Hun how is things going for you? I"ve been thinking about you an praying for you. :hugs:

To the other ladies how is things with you?. I'm sorry don't know many of you as I'm just a reader mostly now unless someone needs some help an I know the answers to it, then I'll post if not I'll stay sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Green and BMA...just wanted to let you guys know....I spoke to my dr and she said that once my period starts in Feb. I will get on BCP's for 21 days (during those 21 days me and DH need to be on antibiotics for 5 days....5 days after I take that last BCP pill, I start stimming....They assume I will stim for 10 days...then the rest is ER and ET. I figure you can use this as a guideline for scheduling your IVF...should you need it...Green I am still holding out hope for you!


----------



## karenh

I just typed out this whole long thing responding to each of you and then accidentally erased it. Sorry. The jist is I am praying for you all and am glad that things seem to be moving forward, even if they are not as fast as we would all like them to be. Hang in there guys, we are in this together. I am just sitting tight waiting for Friday. I hope to know more then.


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Green and BMA...just wanted to let you guys know....I spoke to my dr and she said that once my period starts in Feb. I will get on BCP's for 21 days (during those 21 days me and DH need to be on antibiotics for 5 days....5 days after I take that last BCP pill, I start stimming....They assume I will stim for 10 days...then the rest is ER and ET. I figure you can use this as a guideline for scheduling your IVF...should you need it...Green I am still holding out hope for you!

Thank you! That is good to know. :) I was wondering how all this worked. Still Don't really understand why I have to be on the Bcp. But whatever! Lol glad the antibiotics are only for a few days.. & before getting pregnant. 

I was on the doxycycline (that's the antibiotic I will take while doing ivf ) a couple of years ago to clear up my back acne(mild) before my wedding and they told me to not get pregnant while on it. It can do something to the kids teeth. I asked my nurse today and she assured me it is fine because it was before we get pregnant... & if its only for 5 days... Makes sense.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bigger- I'm doing well and staying mellow for this 2ww. FF gave me crosshairs a day earlier than I should have ovulated according to the trigger shot, but I had some crazy ovary pain two nights ago, plus my cm has been weird this cycle, so I have no idea when I ovulated. DH and I only BD'd once, and I'm not sure if the timing was right, so I may or may not have a chance this month.

Our IVF will be out of pocket as well so I'm praying we don't go there!!

I hope you're able to get you progesterone test.

ttcbaby - thanks for the info on your cycle. If that's how my RE does it, then I'm guessing I would start bcp around Feb 25. But of course I'm also hoping it won't be necessary!! Glad you guys have a plan and it's coming up quick!!

Karen- Thanks for your prayers! We will all get there, and praying Friday gets here very quickly for you!

Bma - I think the bcp are to suppress ovarian function before you start stimming. I'm NOT looking forward to them because when I was on them 10 years ago I got really depressed. This whole process is such a hormonal rollercoaster!!

Good to know about the doxy and that it would hurt our future bubs :)


----------



## Bma11

Ahhhhh THANK YOU! What in the world would I do without you girls & this site??? I'd be ONE HOT MESS!!! Hehe :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

The BCPs are to make sure all of your follies shrink down to about the same size. This way they will all kinda grow at the same level making it easier to time egg retrieval. Me and DH have decided to wait until April to start our IVF process. TBH I am just feeling overwhelmed with it all at the moment.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.

Hi Karen - I wanted to say I'm sorry you're going through this and also share that I went through the exact same thing about two years ago when I had an early M/C at 6 weeks. As long as you're not having pain, I would not worry about an ectopic - they told me the same thing at the time, (and freaked me out!) but as it turns out, a lot of women's levels just don't go down right away on their own. My levels were also stuck at around 20 or so for over a week, and I had also stopped bleeding, and my doc finally gave me a shot of methotrexate, which makes your body expel whatever remains there are, and my levels returned to 0 about 2-3 weeks after that. The entire process took much longer than anyone thought it would, (about 8 weeks from the 1st day of the M/C to the return of my regular cycle) but just know that you are not alone and that this does happen. Good luck and try not to worry - it will all work out!


----------



## karenh

KBrain3377 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.
> 
> Hi Karen - I wanted to say I'm sorry you're going through this and also share that I went through the exact same thing about two years ago when I had an early M/C at 6 weeks. As long as you're not having pain, I would not worry about an ectopic - they told me the same thing at the time, (and freaked me out!) but as it turns out, a lot of women's levels just don't go down right away on their own. My levels were also stuck at around 20 or so for over a week, and I had also stopped bleeding, and my doc finally gave me a shot of methotrexate, which makes your body expel whatever remains there are, and my levels returned to 0 about 2-3 weeks after that. The entire process took much longer than anyone thought it would, (about 8 weeks from the 1st day of the M/C to the return of my regular cycle) but just know that you are not alone and that this does happen. Good luck and try not to worry - it will all work out!Click to expand...

Thank you! I miss hearing from you. How are you and your little one doing?


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> The BCPs are to make sure all of your follies shrink down to about the same size. This way they will all kinda grow at the same level making it easier to time egg retrieval. Me and DH have decided to wait until April to start our IVF process. TBH I am just feeling overwhelmed with it all at the moment.

I am glad you are taking the time to feel ready! Good luck in april!


----------



## Bma11

TTC baby- thanks! & that sounds good. Will you start your BCP in April or march??


----------



## ttcbaby117

I will probably start in March and stimm in April. At least that is what we are thinking now....but if it comes to March and we dont feel ready then I guess we will wait another month.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> The nurse called yesterday afternoon after my appointment and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.
> 
> Hi Karen - I wanted to say I'm sorry you're going through this and also share that I went through the exact same thing about two years ago when I had an early M/C at 6 weeks. As long as you're not having pain, I would not worry about an ectopic - they told me the same thing at the time, (and freaked me out!) but as it turns out, a lot of women's levels just don't go down right away on their own. My levels were also stuck at around 20 or so for over a week, and I had also stopped bleeding, and my doc finally gave me a shot of methotrexate, which makes your body expel whatever remains there are, and my levels returned to 0 about 2-3 weeks after that. The entire process took much longer than anyone thought it would, (about 8 weeks from the 1st day of the M/C to the return of my regular cycle) but just know that you are not alone and that this does happen. Good luck and try not to worry - it will all work out!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I miss hearing from you. How are you and your little one doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing well, just staring to show somewhat - not ready for maternity clothes yet, but soon for sure. We know we're having a boy and all the tests that we've done (genetic, blood, etc) have come back great so we're really grateful and relieved. I keep checking back on this thread b/c I'm really rooting for all of you ladies, and I just can't wait to read that all of you have gotten your BFPs!


----------



## Bma11

I have a question. Had my lap jan3. I bled like they said I would for a whole week. Was supposed to start my period jan11. I didn't, and still haven't. The last like week my boobs have felt heavy like they do before I start my period. No period. Yesterday I woke up with a headache and this morning too. (Typical with ovulation) also yesterday and last night I felt ovulation pain. This is insane. I am not peeing on ovulation sticks but I will this morning. Ovulation is not possible at this point.... Right???


----------



## Bma11

It must be something else because the ovulation chart says negative! Duh lol


----------



## Kat S

KBrain3377 said:


> I'm doing well, just staring to show somewhat - not ready for maternity clothes yet, but soon for sure. We know we're having a boy and all the tests that we've done (genetic, blood, etc) have come back great so we're really grateful and relieved. I keep checking back on this thread b/c I'm really rooting for all of you ladies, and I just can't wait to read that all of you have gotten your BFPs!

So glad to hear your good news!! Keep checking in with us and keep us posted!


----------



## karenh

So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?

It doubled??? Good lord. What did they say about that? Let's see...they didn't find an ectopic pregnancy, so maybe it's just taking longer for your hormones to get back on the program? So frustrating!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Obtain - that is great news. What kind of testing did you have done?

BMA - hmmmm I do know after my hyscpy my cycle was very screwy. Once AF did come the next cycle was more normal but it really wasn't until the next cycle after that one that everything was truly normal. I wouldn't read to much into what is going on right now it might just be your body trying to regulate.

Karen - oh no....hun I'm sorry. Were you able to ask the re why the numbers are still going up?


----------



## Bma11

Thanks TTC baby.

Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?
> 
> It doubled??? Good lord. What did they say about that? Let's see...they didn't find an ectopic pregnancy, so maybe it's just taking longer for your hormones to get back on the program? So frustrating!!Click to expand...

Yes it doubled but it took four and a half days to do it. I am so frustrated and confused. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Thanks TTC baby.
> 
> Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!

OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.

On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies when ever you can take a look at my chart an see what you think?

My temperature is staying the same for 3 days straight an now got me lost. I know my thermometer is good as I used it later in the day to check my temperature for a change and it does..


HUMMM now got me wondering at times..


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies when ever you can take a look at my chart an see what you think?
> 
> My temperature is staying the same for 3 days straight an now got me lost. I know my thermometer is good as I used it later in the day to check my temperature for a change and it does..
> 
> 
> HUMMM now got me wondering at times..

Sorry, I don't know anything about temps or how to read the cart. I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## KBrain3377

karenh said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC baby.
> 
> Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!
> 
> OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.
> 
> On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.Click to expand...

Karen - I understand you confusion and frustration completely. Based on what happened to me, I can try to offer some advice. It seems strange to me that the nurse is asking you what you want to do, as opposed to presenting you with options. When my numbers didn't go down, my doc explained to me that sometimes (rarely, but it happens) the body has a hard time letting go of the pregnancy, or it expels it (hence your bleeding) but not completely, so there are still cells left over which generate the HCG hormone. Whichever is your case, a number of 40 at 6.5 weeks cannot be a viable pregnancy as far as I know. You likely have a few options, and maybe you can ask you doc about them. You can wait it out, eventually, your numbers will come down; you can take a methotraxate injection like I did which speeds up the process, or you can have a D&C (which in your case probably won't be recommended since you doc did not find anything during your ultrasound). These were the options presented to me at the time, so hopefully this can be helpful to you. Take good care of yourself and I hope that you have a resolution soon!


----------



## Kat S

I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan when we saw that great heartbeat at 6 weeks 3 days.

Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"

I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.

I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.

The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan when we saw that great heartbeat at 6 weeks 3 days.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Oh my gosh, words can not express the sorrow I feel for you. I am so sorry. I hope you are able to find some healing.


----------



## Bma11

Kat- tears as I read your post. I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers. Many people I know had the flu shot while pregnant. I do not know what you are going through but this is my biggest fear. And please try not to blame and beat yourself up too much. I just want to hug you! :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

So sorry to hear of all this bad news. I wished this forum had a hugs button as I don't want to hit thanks..

SO here is a BIG CYBER HUG TOO EVERYONE..

AFM: Today makes day 4 of my temp staying the same. 
Now going to go an make cornbread an put wheatgerm in it.. 

Hugs too all once again...


----------



## anmlz86

I am so sorry Kat...huge hug


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh my gosh Kat I'm so so sorry sweetheart. :hugs: I am so sad for you and your DH. I can't even imagine what you're going through. You made the right decision to have the surgery hun - better to get though the physical part of it quickly. I know the emotional part will take longer, but it's good that you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and want to try again soon.


----------



## GreenOrchid

karenh said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC baby.
> 
> Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!
> 
> OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.
> 
> On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.Click to expand...

Karen, that seems odd that they're asking what you want to do with absolutely no recommendation one way or another. Can you see another doctor? I pray you get some resolution quickly and this doesn't drag on any longer!!



biggerfamily said:


> Ladies when ever you can take a look at my chart an see what you think?
> 
> My temperature is staying the same for 3 days straight an now got me lost. I know my thermometer is good as I used it later in the day to check my temperature for a change and it does..
> 
> 
> HUMMM now got me wondering at times..

Bigger, I wouldn't read too much into it. I've had that happen before, although it's more often in the follicular phase.


----------



## karenh

GreenOrchid said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC baby.
> 
> Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!
> 
> OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.
> 
> On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.Click to expand...
> 
> Karen, that seems odd that they're asking what you want to do with absolutely no recommendation one way or another. Can you see another doctor? I pray you get some resolution quickly and this doesn't drag on any longer!!Click to expand...

There are a few more doc here, but they are all difficult for my DH to get to. I have another Beta on Friday and the nurse said we can talk more about options then. I don't know. We will see.


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan when we saw that great heartbeat at 6 weeks 3 days.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Oh my gosh i am sooooo sorry Kat!!! My heart goes out to you!!! Just remember it is not your fault and you did everything you can to protect and take care of the baby. we are all here for you!!!


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC baby.
> 
> Karen- what did your doctor say? This is so strange. I hope you get some answers!
> 
> OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.
> 
> On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.Click to expand...
> 
> Karen, that seems odd that they're asking what you want to do with absolutely no recommendation one way or another. Can you see another doctor? I pray you get some resolution quickly and this doesn't drag on any longer!!Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few more doc here, but they are all difficult for my DH to get to. I have another Beta on Friday and the nurse said we can talk more about options then. I don't know. We will see.Click to expand...

Karen oh lord...hopefully they can figure out something soon. i would say get a third opinion if you can.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat - Hun I am so sorry.... my heart hurts for what you are going through. I agree with your decision to the do the surgery...this way you can start to heal both emotionally and physically. I know it is hard but please dont blame yourself. You did nothing wrong.

Karen - I would ask to speak to the dr directly and ask him opinion. I am sure they will tell you what KBrain said but this way you can get some help from the Dr in making the decision.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat - Hun I am so sorry.... my heart hurts for what you are going through. I agree with your decision to the do the surgery...this way you can start to heal both emotionally and physically. I know it is hard but please dont blame yourself. You did nothing wrong.
> 
> Karen - I would ask to speak to the dr directly and ask him opinion. I am sure they will tell you what KBrain said but this way you can get some help from the Dr in making the decision.

Thanks, I am going to try Friday.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks guys :cry:

I had the surgery yesterday and everything went fine. They got what they needed to send to the lab, and in about 3 weeks, I might have an answer as to why I miscarried.

They told me yesterday that I'm RH-. If DH is RH+ and the mother is RH-, the baby might be RH+ and then the mother's body sees it as a foreign object to be attacked and eliminated causing severe birth defects or miscarriage. Now, this isn't why I miscarried. My doctor assures me that my baby wasn't in danger until about 12 weeks. So anyway, the good news is that it's easily treatable, and they gave me a shot in the butt for it.

Anyway, I was in some pain yesterday, but am feeling a little better today. I'm not ready to go back to normal activities yet, but I think I'll be there in a few days.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Thanks guys :cry:
> 
> I had the surgery yesterday and everything went fine. They got what they needed to send to the lab, and in about 3 weeks, I might have an answer as to why I miscarried.
> 
> They told me yesterday that I'm RH-. If DH is RH+ and the mother is RH-, the baby might be RH+ and then the mother's body sees it as a foreign object to be attacked and eliminated causing severe birth defects or miscarriage. Now, this isn't why I miscarried. My doctor assures me that my baby wasn't in danger until about 12 weeks. So anyway, the good news is that it's easily treatable, and they gave me a shot in the butt for it.
> 
> Anyway, I was in some pain yesterday, but am feeling a little better today. I'm not ready to go back to normal activities yet, but I think I'll be there in a few days.

I am glad everything went ok. I have a friend that is RH- as well, she is going through infertility and she just has to have the meds and it should be fine. I hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Bma11

Kat- praying for you!


----------



## karenh

Here is an update: Friday I went in for another HCG and instead of going down they went to 145. My Dr is out of town so one of the other drs in the clinic reviewed my results and actually decided on a treatment. I do think the nurse went a little overboard with trying to freak me out about an ectopic pregnancy. Pretty much they think it is ectopic because my numbers are now growing. She said if I even think there is a possibility that I could be having any pain that I need to go to the hospital right away. They said I needed to have a full panel on Saturday and then another HCG today. They were hoping my numbers would have gone down from Friday to today. Really? Who are you kidding? I would have bet money on the fact that they wouldnt have gone down. I had to wait in the office for the results. They went up to 247. They ended up doing an ultrasound. Dr. Bankowski said if they dont see anything then I will need to have Methotrexate, but if they do see a dark circle then we wont need to and we can see how it progresses. Basically, if they can see a fetus in my uterus then I am luck and this is a pregnancy, we will see if it is viable, and if not then I need to be treated for an ectopic pregnancy. He was really kind. Pointed out what he saw, and didnt see. There wasnt anything in my uterus, so I dont have a viable pregnancy. It was really nice to get that definitive answer. He also didnt see an ectopic pregnancy, but he said they can be small and sometimes hide. I have an appointment at 2 pm for the Methotrexate. It is a low dose of Chemo. After I expel this pregnancy we need to make sure everything is flushed out so that the Methotrexate doesnt affect my next pregnancy.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Karen,
sorry to hear your news, how you feeling?


----------



## karenh

Thanks lady luck, I am a little nauseous but ok. How are you? What is going on with your journey lately?


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Karen,
Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down. 
Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x


----------



## Conceive81

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Karen,
> Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down.
> Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x

Praying for you, Lady. Was this a result of IUI or natural? Tuesday isn't too far away hon.


----------



## lady luck12

Conceive81 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down.
> Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x
> 
> Praying for you, Lady. Was this a result of IUI or natural? Tuesday isn't too far away hon.Click to expand...

Thanks Conceive, it was natural. I know it will be here in no time, but still feels like a life time away atm. Thinking of doing a POAS test over the wkend, if it comes up positive, I'll know my levels are still raising. So close now.

How's things with you?


----------



## Conceive81

lady luck12 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down.
> Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x
> 
> Praying for you, Lady. Was this a result of IUI or natural? Tuesday isn't too far away hon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Conceive, it was natural. I know it will be here in no time, but still feels like a life time away atm. Thinking of doing a POAS test over the wkend, if it comes up positive, I'll know my levels are still raising. So close now.
> 
> How's things with you?Click to expand...

That's wonderful news that you were able to possibly get pregnant naturally! Let's hope you are in the clear. 

I'm doing alright, just waiting for IUI and still on the injectibles. I'm scheduled for Sunday!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karen thinking of you hun! I hope this is over for you very soon!


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post..

Started my meds combo an Feb 6 go in for ultrasound & praying can do a IUI this time around.. Had 2 IUI's canceled so hope this time will get to do one. Do not want to miss another one. 

Ladies may you all have a good weekend an stay warm. We've got cold an snow here with winds at times almost 50mph. May all of us get a BFP very soon an can move on in life.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Bigger! I hope you get the IUI done also! Do you have a different plan of attack this time to help the DH along?


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck Bigger! I hope you get the IUI done also! Do you have a different plan of attack this time to help the DH along?

Our RE has given him a script for 2 little pills an they're not cheap in cost. Just for 2 80 bxs... OUCH. His insurance will not cover the cost so have POOP ourselves but hay if they help don't care for the cost as long gets the job done. :haha: We're going get bdn'g this weekend an after the weekend no more bdn'g....until after the IUI is done. I've already been having lots of cramping in ovaries at times which hopefully means something good is happening in there. Hope for some really good follies this time again like last time. I've changed my diet up some with drinking 1C of green tea w raw honey once a day, then later drink some good fruit juices that is 100% juice not the other and eating lots of fresh vegetables and fruits an some good meats plus drinking lots of water.

ttc.. how is things with you?


----------



## lady luck12

Conceive81 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down.
> Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x
> 
> Praying for you, Lady. Was this a result of IUI or natural? Tuesday isn't too far away hon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Conceive, it was natural. I know it will be here in no time, but still feels like a life time away atm. Thinking of doing a POAS test over the wkend, if it comes up positive, I'll know my levels are still raising. So close now.
> 
> How's things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful news that you were able to possibly get pregnant naturally! Let's hope you are in the clear.
> 
> I'm doing alright, just waiting for IUI and still on the injectibles. I'm scheduled for Sunday!Click to expand...

Good luck, keeoing everything crossed for you. How are you finding the injections x x x


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks hon. For the most part, not too bad. I'm a little nervous about the trigger shot tomorrow though since its IM. I'm excited and a little nervous.


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Karen,
> Going through a confussing time atm, had bloods done this week and hcg levels were 14 on cd24, so they retested me on cd26 and it rose to 20, but hadn't doubled but then I did have the test 7 hours too early. So possible PG, but can't get excitted incase it starts going down.
> Have to wait now til Tuesday when I'll be cd32 to have another blood test, hopefully it will be good results, but the wait is going to be a nightmare. Plus I've been told to take things easy, but work is manic atm, so trying my best x x x

Oh my goodness! I am praying for you that they keep going up. I am can't wait to hear on tuesday. I really hope you don't have to go through the same things I am right now, you have been through way too much already.


----------



## karenh

Conceive81 said:


> Thanks hon. For the most part, not too bad. I'm a little nervous about the trigger shot tomorrow though since its IM. I'm excited and a little nervous.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Conceive81

Thank you Karen!


----------



## lady luck12

Started spotted tonight......hope it stays as spotted, really dont know to think now.

Good luck Concieve.

How you doing Karen ? x x x


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Started spotted tonight......hope it stays as spotted, really dont know to think now.
> 
> Good luck Concieve.
> 
> How you doing Karen ? x x x

I hope that is all it is too! I am doing well. My HCG went from 247 to 246.6. They are still concerned about a tubal rupture. I am going out of town this weekend and they said that it is against medical orders or whatever. I am not worried. I have my next beta on Tuesday.


----------



## lady luck12

having brown discarge this morning ( sorry if tmi) and did a clear blue POAS digital and it said not PG. So emotional today. 
Have an appointment on Monday morning with hospital ffor another blood test, but think it's game over for me now :-(

Hope everyone has a good wkend x x x x


----------



## Kat S

lady luck12 said:


> having brown discarge this morning ( sorry if tmi) and did a clear blue POAS digital and it said not PG. So emotional today.
> Have an appointment on Monday morning with hospital ffor another blood test, but think it's game over for me now :-(
> 
> Hope everyone has a good wkend x x x x

Sweetie...oh, I am so sorry :( I lost my 1st at 6 and a half weeks, so I know how it feels. Still recovering, in fact. Sending love and strength to get through this hard time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bigger - I am doing ok just trying to get healthy myself for my upcoming IVF. I have changed my eating as well and have started some additional supplements. I have also stopped drinking all together.

Lucky - so sorry to hear of the bfn hun! Hugs!!!

kat - I was just thinking about you.....I hope you recover from this devastation soon hun. Sending you tons of love and light!


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks for your support ladies
Kat: So sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with yo xx x


----------



## lady luck12

Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.

Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.

Good luck ladies x x x


----------



## Bma11

Lady Luck- I can only imagine how you feel. :( I am so sorry. It's okay to be negative right now, it's very upsetting. From your signature it doesn't say you have ever been pregnant before.... So, even though it was only chemical, at least you can get pregnant! That's one way to look at it. :) my sister had a chemical aug12 but by thanksgiving she was pregnant again and now over 13 weeks! 

You are in my prayers.
Actually- all of you are in my prayers. :)


----------



## Conceive81

lady luck12 said:


> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x


I'm so sorry honey. I hope you feel better soon. Don't give up hope.


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x

I am so sorry. I really wish you didn't have to go through this. You have been through so much these past few months. The only logical reason I can see for my Ectopic to be hanging on this long, and your chemical is that soon we will be bump buddies together. Our bodies are just trying to get aligned again. We will get over these losses and back on this road togeter. I am praying for you.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> having brown discarge this morning ( sorry if tmi) and did a clear blue POAS digital and it said not PG. So emotional today.
> Have an appointment on Monday morning with hospital ffor another blood test, but think it's game over for me now :-(
> 
> Hope everyone has a good wkend x x x x
> 
> Sweetie...oh, I am so sorry :( I lost my 1st at 6 and a half weeks, so I know how it feels. Still recovering, in fact. Sending love and strength to get through this hard time!Click to expand...

Kat, how are you doing? The grieving process is so hard. I can't believe we are all going through this right now. Hang in there. You are in my prayers.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just wanted to stop in and say that I am thinking and praying for all you ladies!


----------



## Bma11

https://new.livestream.com/haveababy/implantation-dysfunction/videos/2043559

Just wanted to post this. I'm just now getting educated about immunology factors. I listened to a majority of this yesterday. Very interesting!!


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x
> 
> I am so sorry. I really wish you didn't have to go through this. You have been through so much these past few months. The only logical reason I can see for my Ectopic to be hanging on this long, and your chemical is that soon we will be bump buddies together. Our bodies are just trying to get aligned again. We will get over these losses and back on this road togeter. I am praying for you.Click to expand...

right back at ya hun. How you doing? Been thinking of you. I think you're right about being in sync together, desting to be bump buddies.
Take care and keep me posted, k.
I've got a scan Friday for IUI x x x


----------



## anmlz86

Hey again ladies! Has anyone ever dealt with Fertility Friend? It's an online fertility meds pharmacy that I was just made aware of. Just curious if anyone else has any experience with them. 
Day 1 should be tomorrow for me, I had to stop meds mid-cycle because I developed an extremely large cyst on one of my ovaries. U/S technician kept asking me if I was in pain, thought she was nuts, didn't have any pain. Lo and behold, the dang thing was approx. the size of my uterus. This should be an interesting run.
Thanks ladies and good luck with everything!


----------



## anmlz86

Sorry, meant to say Freedom Fertility instead of Fertility Friend. My brain cells are just about gone today.


----------



## lady luck12

anmlz86 said:


> Hey again ladies! Has anyone ever dealt with Fertility Friend? It's an online fertility meds pharmacy that I was just made aware of. Just curious if anyone else has any experience with them.
> Day 1 should be tomorrow for me, I had to stop meds mid-cycle because I developed an extremely large cyst on one of my ovaries. U/S technician kept asking me if I was in pain, thought she was nuts, didn't have any pain. Lo and behold, the dang thing was approx. the size of my uterus. This should be an interesting run.
> Thanks ladies and good luck with everything!

Hiya,
I've never gone on there, but heard alot of women talking about it on here. Sorry to hear they had to cancel your cycle, I know only too well what that feels like. Here, if you want to talk it through 
What they doing about the cyst? Good luck and hope all goes well x x


----------



## typeA TTC

I love freedom fertility pharmacy - I use them often. The only draw back is that if it's expensive meds they require a signature. But they are great.


----------



## anmlz86

Thanks Lady Luck and Type A, I really do appreciate the input! 
Lady- They put me on BCP twice a day for 10 days to shrink the cyst. I can't really say I've noticed any pain or anything, so that must be good news:) I call my RE today to let them know AF is here and to see what new protocol they'll be starting me on. I believe it'll be Femara and some sort of injections. Hopefully everything goes well :) This will be our last IUI opportunity until 2015, fingers crossed! Thank you so much for asking :) 

Again, thanks so much! Good luck to everyone and hope everything's just getting better!


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x
> 
> I am so sorry. I really wish you didn't have to go through this. You have been through so much these past few months. The only logical reason I can see for my Ectopic to be hanging on this long, and your chemical is that soon we will be bump buddies together. Our bodies are just trying to get aligned again. We will get over these losses and back on this road togeter. I am praying for you.Click to expand...
> 
> right back at ya hun. How you doing? Been thinking of you. I think you're right about being in sync together, desting to be bump buddies.
> Take care and keep me posted, k.
> I've got a scan Friday for IUI x x xClick to expand...

Well, I hope you get your BFP before I do, turns out I will not be having a 2013 baby. I have to wait until April at the earliest to try again. They are putting me on birthcontrol once my hcg reaches zero. They are finally going down, but not there yet. I have another test Tuesday. Good luck Friday. I hope this IUI works. You deserve it.


----------



## karenh

anmlz86 said:


> Thanks Lady Luck and Type A, I really do appreciate the input!
> Lady- They put me on BCP twice a day for 10 days to shrink the cyst. I can't really say I've noticed any pain or anything, so that must be good news:) I call my RE today to let them know AF is here and to see what new protocol they'll be starting me on. I believe it'll be Femara and some sort of injections. Hopefully everything goes well :) This will be our last IUI opportunity until 2015, fingers crossed! Thank you so much for asking :)
> 
> Again, thanks so much! Good luck to everyone and hope everything's just getting better!

Good luck! I pray this is it for you!


----------



## lady luck12

Conceive81 said:


> Thanks hon. For the most part, not too bad. I'm a little nervous about the trigger shot tomorrow though since its IM. I'm excited and a little nervous.




karenh said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x
> 
> I am so sorry. I really wish you didn't have to go through this. You have been through so much these past few months. The only logical reason I can see for my Ectopic to be hanging on this long, and your chemical is that soon we will be bump buddies together. Our bodies are just trying to get aligned again. We will get over these losses and back on this road togeter. I am praying for you.Click to expand...
> 
> right back at ya hun. How you doing? Been thinking of you. I think you're right about being in sync together, desting to be bump buddies.
> Take care and keep me posted, k.
> I've got a scan Friday for IUI x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I hope you get your BFP before I do, turns out I will not be having a 2013 baby. I have to wait until April at the earliest to try again. They are putting me on birthcontrol once my hcg reaches zero. They are finally going down, but not there yet. I have another test Tuesday. Good luck Friday. I hope this IUI works. You deserve it.Click to expand...

Oh hun, my heart goes out to you, guess they want to make sure your body is fully recovered. Let me know how your test go. We might still be bump buddies....you never know what life is going to deal us. Keep in touch, thinking of you x x x


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. For the most part, not too bad. I'm a little nervous about the trigger shot tomorrow though since its IM. I'm excited and a little nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Spoken to the hospital and they have confirmed it was Chemical...........devustated really thought FINALLY it's happened, yeah right. Should have known better.
> Don;t know how much more I can take, if I take another knock, I might not get back up.
> 
> Sorry negative and ranting, but really feeling it tonight.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x xClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry. I really wish you didn't have to go through this. You have been through so much these past few months. The only logical reason I can see for my Ectopic to be hanging on this long, and your chemical is that soon we will be bump buddies together. Our bodies are just trying to get aligned again. We will get over these losses and back on this road togeter. I am praying for you.Click to expand...
> 
> right back at ya hun. How you doing? Been thinking of you. I think you're right about being in sync together, desting to be bump buddies.
> Take care and keep me posted, k.
> I've got a scan Friday for IUI x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I hope you get your BFP before I do, turns out I will not be having a 2013 baby. I have to wait until April at the earliest to try again. They are putting me on birthcontrol once my hcg reaches zero. They are finally going down, but not there yet. I have another test Tuesday. Good luck Friday. I hope this IUI works. You deserve it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, my heart goes out to you, guess they want to make sure your body is fully recovered. Let me know how your test go. We might still be bump buddies....you never know what life is going to deal us. Keep in touch, thinking of you x x xClick to expand...

I will, thank you so much.


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast update.

I got my peak this morning :happydance: today is day 14 so go for my IUI first thing in the morning after they do a scan too check my lining, follies an all. We had too cancel two times so praying this time nothing goes wrong. We're very excited to get it done this time. Praying for some nice follies this time also. As last time had 2 nice one so hopeing this time be the same or better.. 

I just wanted to update you all of with what is going on with us an maybe MIA for a while so can relax an all dueing the 2ww..

KMFX for all of you an praying all gets great news soon...


----------



## lady luck12

biggerfamily said:


> Fast update.
> 
> I got my peak this morning :happydance: today is day 14 so go for my IUI first thing in the morning after they do a scan too check my lining, follies an all. We had too cancel two times so praying this time nothing goes wrong. We're very excited to get it done this time. Praying for some nice follies this time also. As last time had 2 nice one so hopeing this time be the same or better..
> 
> I just wanted to update you all of with what is going on with us an maybe MIA for a while so can relax an all dueing the 2ww..
> 
> KMFX for all of you an praying all gets great news soon...

Good Luck for tomorrow hun x x


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Fast update.
> 
> I got my peak this morning :happydance: today is day 14 so go for my IUI first thing in the morning after they do a scan too check my lining, follies an all. We had too cancel two times so praying this time nothing goes wrong. We're very excited to get it done this time. Praying for some nice follies this time also. As last time had 2 nice one so hopeing this time be the same or better..
> 
> I just wanted to update you all of with what is going on with us an maybe MIA for a while so can relax an all dueing the 2ww..
> 
> KMFX for all of you an praying all gets great news soon...

Great news! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: just catching up on here and got back from vacation on saturday night. still very tired and jetlag is a killer. but had a wonderful time. 

Hope all of you are well. Karen i'm sorry for what you are going through....soon it will get all better!!

AFM i had a 2 day period 2 weeks ago, so i was a whole week early and then this past Friday I spotted for a quick few minutes and after that nothing. so i called my doc up yesterday and my nurse said that's odd. i've been regular for the last few months so she said to come in for a blood test. so we'll just wait and see. i took a pg test yesterday and it was negative. i don't feel anything so i don't think i am. we'll just see where we go from here. maybe the 3rd time iui wasn't the charm....


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- that is very strange. Was/Is it too early to take a hpt? 

Hope you had a wonderful time on vacation!!!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies: just catching up on here and got back from vacation on saturday night. still very tired and jetlag is a killer. but had a wonderful time.
> 
> Hope all of you are well. Karen i'm sorry for what you are going through....soon it will get all better!!
> 
> AFM i had a 2 day period 2 weeks ago, so i was a whole week early and then this past Friday I spotted for a quick few minutes and after that nothing. so i called my doc up yesterday and my nurse said that's odd. i've been regular for the last few months so she said to come in for a blood test. so we'll just wait and see. i took a pg test yesterday and it was negative. i don't feel anything so i don't think i am. we'll just see where we go from here. maybe the 3rd time iui wasn't the charm....

I am so glad you had a wonderful vacation! Good luck with your test. I hope you get some answers. Are you going to do a fourth IUI if this one didn't work?

I have another beta today. My numbers have been going down so I hope this is my last one. I have had some abnormal for me bleeding as well. We will see what comes of it.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- that is very strange. Was/Is it too early to take a hpt?
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful time on vacation!!!

i'm not sure if it's too early to take an HPT....i took one yesterday and it was a negative. i'm supposed to get my period last friday. we'll see tomorrow i guess


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies: just catching up on here and got back from vacation on saturday night. still very tired and jetlag is a killer. but had a wonderful time.
> 
> Hope all of you are well. Karen i'm sorry for what you are going through....soon it will get all better!!
> 
> AFM i had a 2 day period 2 weeks ago, so i was a whole week early and then this past Friday I spotted for a quick few minutes and after that nothing. so i called my doc up yesterday and my nurse said that's odd. i've been regular for the last few months so she said to come in for a blood test. so we'll just wait and see. i took a pg test yesterday and it was negative. i don't feel anything so i don't think i am. we'll just see where we go from here. maybe the 3rd time iui wasn't the charm....
> 
> I am so glad you had a wonderful vacation! Good luck with your test. I hope you get some answers. Are you going to do a fourth IUI if this one didn't work?
> 
> I have another beta today. My numbers have been going down so I hope this is my last one. I have had some abnormal for me bleeding as well. We will see what comes of it.Click to expand...

Thanks so much Karen!! Good luck with your's as well. I was supposed to get my period last friday so the spotting i thought was good, meaning it was going to start, but then nothing came of it.


----------



## karenh

My hcg went from 33.66 last Tuesday to 12.8 yesterday. Bah humbug. I am just so tired of these useless tests. In a little bit of a bad mood. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bma11

Karen - hope you can do something to lift your spirits. :) I pray for you. Sorry you have to go through this .


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry karen.....I hope this is behind you soon!


----------



## Kismat026

I am just soooo sad and disappointed right now. my nurse called me back with the results and it was negative. last iui was unsuccessful. now it's all out of pocket ... i just don't know if it's worth it anymore to go through the iui's. i know we want to have a baby and that's our ultimate goal and we said we'll try anything. but just this disappointment month after month is getting to me. i'm sure it's hurting my hubby as well. i thought maybe the 
3rd time was the charm, but nope. 

maybe tomorrow my tune will change. supposed to start clomid tonight and be back on the regimine. so if we decide to do the iui then it would be sometime early march if all goes well with the ultrasound.


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> I am just soooo sad and disappointed right now. my nurse called me back with the results and it was negative. last iui was unsuccessful. now it's all out of pocket ... i just don't know if it's worth it anymore to go through the iui's. i know we want to have a baby and that's our ultimate goal and we said we'll try anything. but just this disappointment month after month is getting to me. i'm sure it's hurting my hubby as well. i thought maybe the
> 3rd time was the charm, but nope.
> 
> maybe tomorrow my tune will change. supposed to start clomid tonight and be back on the regimine. so if we decide to do the iui then it would be sometime early march if all goes well with the ultrasound.

I am so sorry! How many IUIs do you think you will do before you look into IVF?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kismat - so sorry to hear hun! I felt the same way after 2failed IUIs and I have also been paying out of pocket so now we are saving for ivf in March/April. I figure I have been injecting myself for 2 cycles now why not up the chances of success.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Thinking of you all. 
Know how you feel Kis, my IUI was cancelled for the 3rd time on Monday, can't seem get to insemination :-( feel like giving up atm, even though I ache for a baby x x x
How you doing Karen ? xx


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Thinking of you all.
> Know how you feel Kis, my IUI was cancelled for the 3rd time on Monday, can't seem get to insemination :-( feel like giving up atm, even though I ache for a baby x x x
> How you doing Karen ? xx

Oh no! Why was it cancelled?!? I am so so sorry! You do not deserve this to keep happening. What now?

I am good. I am over my bad mood and just trying to go day to day. I still don't think I have really accepted what happened. My logical side knows that I had a baby, I had to terminate, and now I have experianced a loss, but the rest of me just feels like one more BFN. I don't think I am really ready to process all that has happened. I guess I am kind of in denial. All I can say is I am SO ready for my April vacation to get here. I need a week on the beach.


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> I am just soooo sad and disappointed right now. my nurse called me back with the results and it was negative. last iui was unsuccessful. now it's all out of pocket ... i just don't know if it's worth it anymore to go through the iui's. i know we want to have a baby and that's our ultimate goal and we said we'll try anything. but just this disappointment month after month is getting to me. i'm sure it's hurting my hubby as well. i thought maybe the
> 3rd time was the charm, but nope.
> 
> maybe tomorrow my tune will change. supposed to start clomid tonight and be back on the regimine. so if we decide to do the iui then it would be sometime early march if all goes well with the ultrasound.
> 
> I am so sorry! How many IUIs do you think you will do before you look into IVF?Click to expand...

Thanks Karen!!! So we decided after talking to the doc/nurse that we are going to do one final IUI with clomid/trigger. After this if it doesn't work, and i'm praying that it does then we will try 2 IUI w/injectibles and then the last step if needed is the IVF. We will see what happens. Just praying and praying. Really trying to just go with the flow now. Not putting any pressure on us or anything. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kismat - so sorry to hear hun! I felt the same way after 2failed IUIs and I have also been paying out of pocket so now we are saving for ivf in March/April. I figure I have been injecting myself for 2 cycles now why not up the chances of success.

Good luck with your IVF cycle. we're going to do 1 more IUI cycle with clomid/trigger and then see what happens. can do iui w/injectibles after and then if that still doesn't work then IVF....i'm happy though we have options.


----------



## Kismat026

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Thinking of you all.
> Know how you feel Kis, my IUI was cancelled for the 3rd time on Monday, can't seem get to insemination :-( feel like giving up atm, even though I ache for a baby x x x
> How you doing Karen ? xx

I'm sooo sorry ladyluck. i'm hoping and praying for all of us soon to have our miracles with us!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kismat - yep options are always a good thing. I am so grateful we can even afford IVF


----------



## karenh

Kismat026 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> I am just soooo sad and disappointed right now. my nurse called me back with the results and it was negative. last iui was unsuccessful. now it's all out of pocket ... i just don't know if it's worth it anymore to go through the iui's. i know we want to have a baby and that's our ultimate goal and we said we'll try anything. but just this disappointment month after month is getting to me. i'm sure it's hurting my hubby as well. i thought maybe the
> 3rd time was the charm, but nope.
> 
> maybe tomorrow my tune will change. supposed to start clomid tonight and be back on the regimine. so if we decide to do the iui then it would be sometime early march if all goes well with the ultrasound.
> 
> I am so sorry! How many IUIs do you think you will do before you look into IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Karen!!! So we decided after talking to the doc/nurse that we are going to do one final IUI with clomid/trigger. After this if it doesn't work, and i'm praying that it does then we will try 2 IUI w/injectibles and then the last step if needed is the IVF. We will see what happens. Just praying and praying. Really trying to just go with the flow now. Not putting any pressure on us or anything.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I am ok, just biding time until we can try again. Going to an infertility support group, it has been wonderful.You plan sounds great. Honestly, if we don't get pregnant in the next four iuis with femara I don't know what we are going to do because we really can't afford IVF.


----------



## Kismat026

karenh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> I am just soooo sad and disappointed right now. my nurse called me back with the results and it was negative. last iui was unsuccessful. now it's all out of pocket ... i just don't know if it's worth it anymore to go through the iui's. i know we want to have a baby and that's our ultimate goal and we said we'll try anything. but just this disappointment month after month is getting to me. i'm sure it's hurting my hubby as well. i thought maybe the
> 3rd time was the charm, but nope.
> 
> maybe tomorrow my tune will change. supposed to start clomid tonight and be back on the regimine. so if we decide to do the iui then it would be sometime early march if all goes well with the ultrasound.
> 
> I am so sorry! How many IUIs do you think you will do before you look into IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Karen!!! So we decided after talking to the doc/nurse that we are going to do one final IUI with clomid/trigger. After this if it doesn't work, and i'm praying that it does then we will try 2 IUI w/injectibles and then the last step if needed is the IVF. We will see what happens. Just praying and praying. Really trying to just go with the flow now. Not putting any pressure on us or anything.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am ok, just biding time until we can try again. Going to an infertility support group, it has been wonderful.You plan sounds great. Honestly, if we don't get pregnant in the next four iuis with femara I don't know what we are going to do because we really can't afford IVF.Click to expand...

Well you just hang in there. everything will work out in its own way. prayers and good thoughts are what is keeping me going.


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Thinking of you all.
> Know how you feel Kis, my IUI was cancelled for the 3rd time on Monday, can't seem get to insemination :-( feel like giving up atm, even though I ache for a baby x x x
> How you doing Karen ? xx
> 
> Oh no! Why was it cancelled?!? I am so so sorry! You do not deserve this to keep happening. What now?
> 
> I am good. I am over my bad mood and just trying to go day to day. I still don't think I have really accepted what happened. My logical side knows that I had a baby, I had to terminate, and now I have experianced a loss, but the rest of me just feels like one more BFN. I don't think I am really ready to process all that has happened. I guess I am kind of in denial. All I can say is I am SO ready for my April vacation to get here. I need a week on the beach.Click to expand...

My lining again, it went from 10.3 to 7.1 in a matter of 3 days. I think thats why I had a chemical pregnacy. 
Plan now is to have a natural cycle and period, while consultant looks at my case notes and start treatment again in April. So same as you, were back on par lol. I have asked of I'll be given anything to help keep my lining thick this time but still waiting for answers thay. You ok x x x


----------



## biggerfamily

Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling. 

So we're going to speak to our RE Monday about doing a HSG an if he goes against it will be talking to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold.. Really depressing day.. BLAH.. 

Update when find out results NOw wait on AF to come.


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Thinking of you all.
> Know how you feel Kis, my IUI was cancelled for the 3rd time on Monday, can't seem get to insemination :-( feel like giving up atm, even though I ache for a baby x x x
> How you doing Karen ? xx
> 
> Oh no! Why was it cancelled?!? I am so so sorry! You do not deserve this to keep happening. What now?
> 
> I am good. I am over my bad mood and just trying to go day to day. I still don't think I have really accepted what happened. My logical side knows that I had a baby, I had to terminate, and now I have experianced a loss, but the rest of me just feels like one more BFN. I don't think I am really ready to process all that has happened. I guess I am kind of in denial. All I can say is I am SO ready for my April vacation to get here. I need a week on the beach.Click to expand...
> 
> My lining again, it went from 10.3 to 7.1 in a matter of 3 days. I think thats why I had a chemical pregnacy.
> Plan now is to have a natural cycle and period, while consultant looks at my case notes and start treatment again in April. So same as you, were back on par lol. I have asked of I'll be given anything to help keep my lining thick this time but still waiting for answers thay. You ok x x xClick to expand...

That is so crazy! I am sorry you have to wait until April. What are we going to do with us? LOL. Can't they give you progesterone or something like that? I really hope they get it figure out.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling.
> 
> So we're going to speak to our RE Monday about doing a HSG an if he goes against it will be talking to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold.. Really depressing day.. BLAH..
> 
> Update when find out results NOw wait on AF to come.

I am so sorry! I hope you get your HSG, I think it is a great idea to get that done now. Good luck.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Karen just checking up on you. HOw are you doing?


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Karen just checking up on you. HOw are you doing?

Thanks! I am ok. Had another beta on tuesday, I an now at 7.91. I just realized my birthday this year falls on mother's day. I am really not looking forward to it. How are you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

You are still waiting for your beta to go down????? OMG.....well if you get to start ttc again in April you might get a mothers day bfp! Will you try another IUI then?

I am doing ok. I am probably going to start my IVF cycle in about 2 weeks. Other than that I am just trying to get healthy and do what I can to make this IVF cycle successful!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> You are still waiting for your beta to go down????? OMG.....well if you get to start ttc again in April you might get a mothers day bfp! Will you try another IUI then?
> 
> I am doing ok. I am probably going to start my IVF cycle in about 2 weeks. Other than that I am just trying to get healthy and do what I can to make this IVF cycle successful!

Yep, still waiting. Crazy, I know. We will try another IUI once we are able. I really hope we get a BFP before or on Mother's day/my birthday. I don't know how I am going to handle that day if I don't.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know ...this LTTTC is just so hard! Keep your chin up hun! I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Kat S

How is everyone doing??

I'm back from my long break. I'm all healed from the m/c and subsequent surgery and finally ready to try again. Started Bravelle injections last night.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi Kat, I've often wondered how you guys are getting on. Sorry for your loss. 

Afm-I had a break from here after our failed iui in dec. I finally feel excited again as we had our third and final iui on Monday. If this doesn't work I don't know what we will do as we have said we are only going to keep TTC til December.

I have high hopes for this cycle though. I had daily menopur 75mg with trigger. The timing was perfect, 2x 20mm and 1x 16mm follicles, good lining (can't remember the numbers) and 49 mil swimmers post wash! Dec iui we had 3 mil swimmers post wash so DH is ecstatic as he has been exercising, drinking less (he gave up for a month from new year) and eating better. It has all paid off!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kat S said:


> How is everyone doing??
> 
> I'm back from my long break. I'm all healed from the m/c and subsequent surgery and finally ready to try again. Started Bravelle injections last night.

Glad to hear that ur all healed up....best of luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Kat S

Charliegirl27 said:


> Hi Kat, I've often wondered how you guys are getting on. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Afm-I had a break from here after our failed iui in dec. I finally feel excited again as we had our third and final iui on Monday. If this doesn't work I don't know what we will do as we have said we are only going to keep TTC til December.
> 
> I have high hopes for this cycle though. I had daily menopur 75mg with trigger. The timing was perfect, 2x 20mm and 1x 16mm follicles, good lining (can't remember the numbers) and 49 mil swimmers post wash! Dec iui we had 3 mil swimmers post wash so DH is ecstatic as he has been exercising, drinking less (he gave up for a month from new year) and eating better. It has all paid off!

The sperm count can really vary!! This is our 4th IUI, and my husband's count has been all over the place from so-so to great. His best was after a good night's sleep and two cups of coffee!

I have discovered there is no timetable with TTC... It just takes longer for some people. I do hope it works for you this cycle,but if not, I hope you don't give up!


----------



## Charliegirl27

We're so very lucky having our 2 girls so if nothing happens we will be happy to cut our losses and move on. The feelings and emotions that go with all of this can be so overwhelming. I feel for us, it's right to have a time frame :)


----------



## karenh

Yay! I was just thinking yesterday how I missed all of you and was wondering how you were getting on! Thank you so much for writing here Kat, I didnt even think about it. I searched some new threads to see if you gals were on it, but I didnt find any. I am so excited to reconnect!

Kat: I am glad that you are recovered from that long horrible journey and excited about ttc again. How do you like the Bravelle injections? With this be for IUI again?

Charliegirl: That is amazing the jump of DH sperm. Congratz! I hope this IUI works for you! It is nice to have a time frame. DH and I are talking about 2-3 more cycles and then being done.

AFM: Life has been a little crazy. So my December IUI turned into an ectopic. I had methotrexate on Jan 28 for it. My HCG took forever to come down and we finally did another femara iui May 3. I ovulated without the ovidrel shot for the first time ever! I have my beta today in two hours, but I POAS this morning and it is negative. Now we are trying to decide if we stick with the femara or move on to injections.


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, when I returned to B+B I wasn't sure where everyone was, so I thought I'd just post on the old thread and see who was still subscribed! Glad to see my old buddies!

The injections worked for me the first time we tried them (with IUI), so I'm a fan...LOL! Yup, we'll do an IUI again. We have to because my DH has ED.


----------



## Bma11

Kat- glad you are at it again and healed <3 good luck on this cycle :)

Chairliegirl- good luck to you as well. You are so blessed to have your two girls, and I forgot what I wanted to say about that! Lol I'm sorry, I don't know what's wrong with me. :dohh:

Karen- awe sorry for the bfn. :hugs: I think the next step would be to go to injections. I only did clomid not femara but only produced one follicle. And bravelle I produced 3. 

AFM- I'm currently awaiting a frozen embryo transfer for may 30. I would have done a fresh ivf cycle but my estrogen rose too high and put me at risk for ovarian hyper stimulation. We decided to move to ivf after my laparoscopy in January and trying for the 2 months naturally. I have endometriosis and well it's on all my reproductive organs, so it's doubtful that I would have ever gotten pregnant naturally. I'm just glad we found a way to fund ivf.
I was on 75iu of bravelle and 75 iu of menopur for about 9 days... They retrieved 30 eggs, 27 matured and 13 made it to blasts and were frozen. :)


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Bma11!

Wow, we all have been on these nutty journeys! Sounds like your IVF prep is going really well so far! Those look like good numbers to me. I hope this is it for you!!!

Is anyone watching that tv show Mike and Molly? Molly has been trying to get pregnant all season, and they are following her journey/frustration. It's been kinda nice to see a tv character go through this at the same time I am. This weeks episode, she went grocery shopping and got pissed off because every time she turned around, there was some pregnant lady there with a toddler and even the check out girl was pregnant. She was so mad!


----------



## Bma11

Kat- we watch mike and Molly! And I saw Tuesdays episode!! I was like exactly!!! My DH said, oh come on it is a story line. I said oh really, where do you think these story lines come from?!?? LOL


----------



## karenh

Kat: Good luck this cycle! I am really glad you are back. My coworker told me about that episode of Mike and Molly. I went on Hulu to watch it and couldnt find it. I was bummed.

BMA11: Wow, those numbers look great! Sorry you got OHSS. How are you feeling now? Good luck with the FET.

AFM: I had my beta appointment, now waiting for the results. I talked to a nurse about switching to injections and she is going to talk to my RE when he reviews my beta results. The ball is at least in their court now. We will see what happens.


----------



## Bma11

Karen- sounds good. 
I didn't actually get ohss, but was at high risk for it. I'm back to normal now and feeling pretty good :)


----------



## karenh

Oh good, I have a few friends that got it. It is not fun. Also I have heard that the success rate is hight with FET than a fresh cycle. Maybe this will be it for you!


----------



## karenh

So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.


----------



## Kat S

Karen, even if he can't be there for the class, there are a few online video tutorials that show you how to mix the meds and inject them. The one I watched had the injection in the stomach, but I prefer the thigh :) Yay injectables!!


----------



## karenh

Thank Kat! I am not too worried. He is pretty sure he is just going to take the last three hours off work that day. Plus I go to a RESOLVE support group here once a month, and I meet with a few ladies weekly. Most have been through shots multiple times so they have offered to help me if I need. I love that I have found a community that understands what we are going through. I would recomend seeing if there is anything like that in your area. I am also really greatful for you and the women who are a huge support to me on line. Thank you!


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Hi BMA, Karenh and Kat! it's so nice to see you all on here again :) I just finished my 1st round of injectable's (gonal F) and had IUI # 5 today! haven't been on here much since my Lap procedure and couldn't find a more supportive group than you ladies! hope everyone is happy and well :)


----------



## karenh

hi CCC! How was your first injectable cycle? I am about to start mine and it will be my 6th IUI. I will be taking menopur.


----------



## Kat S

CCC! Wow, hi! Good luck to you this cycle!!

Karen, yeah, my Fertility office offers info on groups, but I prefer bothering you guys online :) I'm so glad your local group is helping! 

So I had a scan today. I started the Bravelle injections on Monday, and they wanted to see how my follicles were progressing. It's going really well! I have 6 follicles that appear to be growing like weeds, and that's way more than I've ever had before. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard! 

So I go back in again Saturday to check their progress again. They think at this point that I might have the IUI on Tuesday. We'll see!!


----------



## karenh

Kat six is great! I hope they keep growing! Tuesday is so just right around the corner!

:witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Karenh, It went really well! I was nervous because we also took the class and the one thing that scared me was over stimming, but I luckily did not. my insurance only pays for a hand full of cycles on injectables so...I'm praying it will be the trick. you get to start soon!!

Wow Kat thats a lot of follies!! how exciting!!! I only got one leading follie on the gonal F I had more with clomid. it's all so...puzzling.


----------



## karenh

I had my baseline scan yesterday while I was at my class. My lining is still 7 so it still needs to go down. My estrogen was 18, they said that was good. They have never checked so I am not sure. I had six follicles on my left ranging from 3-6. They couldn't find my right ovary so they are assuming it will be about the same. I picked up our meds yesterday, I start them tomorrow. I am excited, but also nervous because what if they don't give me the right dose and this doesn't work? We only have one shot. Oh, well. I need to just have faith that God is in control.


----------



## Kat S

Karenh, good luck!!! Let us know how your first day goes using the injectible.

I had another scan on Saturday morning. I only had one follie that was growing at this point, and it was at 16mm. They told me to take the Bravelle one more night and then trigger Sunday morning. IUI is scheduled for tomorrow, Monday, at around 11am. So nervous!! Pray for me!


----------



## karenh

Kat good luck with your IUI today! I hope this one works for you!

I did my first injection last night. The medication was a little painful. I had a dream that I got a REALLY strong BFP. I hate dreams like that becuase now I already want to be done with the shots and the tww and know. I still have a month. Ugh! Also, we have decided to do the shots a 10pm because of DH school schedule and what not, and we wake up at 445 am. I am exhausted.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat good luck with your IUI today! I hope this one works for you!
> 
> I did my first injection last night. The medication was a little painful. I had a dream that I got a REALLY strong BFP. I hate dreams like that becuase now I already want to be done with the shots and the tww and know. I still have a month. Ugh! Also, we have decided to do the shots a 10pm because of DH school schedule and what not, and we wake up at 445 am. I am exhausted.

Karen, yeah, they do hurt for a few seconds, but it's over so fast, eh? I was told it's the sting from the sodium chloride solution. Are you doing it in the leg or stomach? What dose do they have you on?

I had my IUI this morning. My husband's sample was 30 million post wash. :thumbup: His best count yet...so happy!! The doctor himself performed my IUI instead of a nurse, and it went very smoothly. Between upping my dosage and the doc personally performing my IUI, I think they are really concentrating on my case!

The bad thing is that I had an allergic reaction to the trigger shot at the injection site! :dohh: It got all red and puffy, and by the time I woke up this morning, it hurt so badly that I was limping and couldn't touch it. They said it was a common reaction, and to just put some cortizone cream on it. I hope that does the trick!

So here I am finally in the TWW!


----------



## karenh

I am so glad you IUI went well and DH had a good number! Now hoping that you get your miracle! I am glad your DR is finally taking your case seriously. I am sorry about your reaction, that sounds horrible! I really hope the cortizone cream works. Good luck these next two weeks. Try to stay sane. I know I didn't last time. :haha:

I am on 75 iu of menopur a night and they said to do it in my butt. I will have an ultrasound Friday to check my progress.


----------



## Kat S

Karen, oh in the butt? Well, at least you can't see it coming, right? :haha:
Two more days until your scan!! Hoping for good numbers!

My injection site feels much better today! Puffiness and redness greatly diminished and it only hurts a bit if I bump it. The cortizone cream worked!

I'm not sure if I'm considered 2 dpo or 3dpo. Anyone know? I triggered Sunday morning and had the IUI on Monday morning.

All I've felt so far are some pangs in my right ovary Monday afternoon/evening.


----------



## karenh

I would probably say the day of your IUI is the day you ovulated. I am so glad your injection site is getting better!

I have an ultrasound today because they are afraid my lining could be too thick becuase on CD1 it was 7mm and I only bled for 2 days. They might have to cancel my cycle. We will see.


----------



## Kat S

Karen, cancel your cycle?! Oh no! I'm not sure if your injectibles are as expensive as ours ($1250 and not covered by insurance), but if so that's a double whammy :( Good luck at your scan!!!

So today is 2 dpo for me? Thanks!


----------



## karenh

Mine are $80 a day. Plus $100 for the class to learn how to use them, and $420 per monitoring. Today will be my second. So I think we will be at $1180 so far if I did my math right. By the end of the cycle, if it isn't cancelled, we will be probably around $5000 out of pocket. Fun times.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Mine are $80 a day. Plus $100 for the class to learn how to use them, and $420 per monitoring. Today will be my second. So I think we will be at $1180 so far if I did my math right. By the end of the cycle, if it isn't cancelled, we will be probably around $5000 out of pocket. Fun times.

WHOA. My monitoring is covered by insurance, so we just pay our $40 visit co-pay. Oh, I hope they don't cancel!!!!


----------



## karenh

Lucky! Nothing is covered by insurence for us.


----------



## Kat S

Yikes, Karen...that is so wrong!! I'm sorry you have to pay out of pocket for all of it.


----------



## karenh

Thanks! Me too!

My ultrasound was at 1015 this morning. They were running late. I saw the nurse practitioner. She said my lining is 5.7. She measured three times to be sure. She said that was probably ok, but she had to have a doctor review my pictures. She said she would call in a few hours to update me on my meds for tonight. Still waiting to hear back. My guess though is nothing will change. She didn't even check my follicles. I was bumbed about that, but they will be checked Friday anyway.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Thanks! Me too!
> 
> My ultrasound was at 1015 this morning. They were running late. I saw the nurse practitioner. She said my lining is 5.7. She measured three times to be sure. She said that was probably ok, but she had to have a doctor review my pictures. She said she would call in a few hours to update me on my meds for tonight. Still waiting to hear back. My guess though is nothing will change. She didn't even check my follicles. I was bumbed about that, but they will be checked Friday anyway.

Glad your lining was ok! Whew! She didn't check your follies? What a jip! Oh well, they just have more time to grow for Friday's scan.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Me too!
> 
> My ultrasound was at 1015 this morning. They were running late. I saw the nurse practitioner. She said my lining is 5.7. She measured three times to be sure. She said that was probably ok, but she had to have a doctor review my pictures. She said she would call in a few hours to update me on my meds for tonight. Still waiting to hear back. My guess though is nothing will change. She didn't even check my follicles. I was bumbed about that, but they will be checked Friday anyway.
> 
> Glad your lining was ok! Whew! She didn't check your follies? What a jip! Oh well, they just have more time to grow for Friday's scan.Click to expand...

Exactly. How are you holding out in your TWW?


----------



## Kat S

Sadly, I've become the Crazy Symptom Spotter From Hell! I had some mild cramping and breast tenderness yesterday, which is really probably just the last remnants of ovulation sensations, but I admit it got me all excited. I wish I wouldn't do that because if I'm not pregnant, the let down is worse. I've been stalking this TWW symptom site
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

And I see lots of ladies don't notice a thing for the first 8 days at least. I need to stop!!


----------



## karenh

That is how I drive myself nuts too. I use a different site though. Hang in there, I know it is so hard not to go insane.


----------



## karenh

My follicle check went well. They are uping my meds though. Stats: lining 6.8 starting to form a tripple lining, 4 follicles on the left 6.6, 7.2, 7.4, 8.3. Once again they couldn't really see the right side. She thinks there may be two on the right but she isn't sure. My estrogen is 42 and lh is 4.7. My next check is friday tuesday.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> My follicle check went well. They are uping my meds though. Stats: lining 6.8 starting to form a tripple lining, 4 follicles on the left 6.6, 7.2, 7.4, 8.3. Once again they couldn't really see the right side. She thinks there may be two on the right but she isn't sure. My estrogen is 42 and lh is 4.7. My next check is friday tuesday.

That's a good number of follicles to start out! I don't know much about lining, estrogen or lh (what is lh?) numbers, so I hope those are what they should be!! I know my doc measures those things, but I never pay much attention to those figures. I just listen when he tells me my follicles and their size :haha:

I got a little confused. When is your next check?


----------



## Bma11

How is everyone doing? 

I just want y'all to know that I have like 4-5 boxes of bravelle that I really want to go to a good home. I can send it to you via your home or your fertility clinic. I did it for someone else on bnb and she actually asked her nurse if that was okay... And the nurse said yes. Just in case someone can use it!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh, wow, BMA, that is super nice! If this round doesn't work, you'll be hearing back from me!

7 dpiui. I think maaaaaaybe I have a symptom? I woke up feeling a WEE bit icky, and I began burping...and burped nonstop for a good hour. All I had to eat and drink was what I have every morning since forever...cup of tea and a banana nut breakfast bar. I was burping before I had the breakfast bar, though. I've never experienced that before. I only burb if I drink soda or over indulge in a heavy meal. So of course I still don't know. :shrug: Could be a nutty coincidence like any possible symptom. But it did bring my PMA back, so that's good.


----------



## karenh

That sounds promising Kat! Good luck.


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I just want y'all to know that I have like 4-5 boxes of bravelle that I really want to go to a good home. I can send it to you via your home or your fertility clinic. I did it for someone else on bnb and she actually asked her nurse if that was okay... And the nurse said yes. Just in case someone can use it!!!

That is so nice! I am on menopur. Hopeful Kat won't need it, but it will be nice if she does and you can help out.


----------



## Kat S

How is everyone doing today? Karen, I hope you are hanging in there. I hoping as hard as I can for you!!

AFM, 10 dpiui. I had to test out my trigger shot, and I didn't get a "clean" (negative) reading until today, so that means I don't think a test is going to show anything until the weekend. I'm still hopeful! I'm still burping, feel a little icky in the mornings, my boobs are sore, I have creamy cm, and I just have a good feeling. Hopefully those aren't brand new af symptoms here to trick me. STAY AWAY AF!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> How is everyone doing today? Karen, I hope you are hanging in there. I hoping as hard as I can for you!!
> 
> AFM, 10 dpiui. I had to test out my trigger shot, and I didn't get a "clean" (negative) reading until today, so that means I don't think a test is going to show anything until the weekend. I'm still hopeful! I'm still burping, feel a little icky in the mornings, my boobs are sore, I have creamy cm, and I just have a good feeling. Hopefully those aren't brand new af symptoms here to trick me. STAY AWAY AF!!

That sounds really promising to me! I hope it isn't side effects of the trigger or af. It is so frustrating how they could be either af or bfp signs. I am doing OK. I am really anxious about my ultrasound in 2 hours. I am really hoping that it will show good things. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> That sounds really promising to me! I hope it isn't side effects of the trigger or af. It is so frustrating how they could be either af or bfp signs. I am doing OK. I am really anxious about my ultrasound in 2 hours. I am really hoping that it will show good things. Thank you for your support!

I hope so, too. It very well could just be new symptoms because the upped the dosage of my Bravelle. It's reeeeally hard to keep that in mind when I want these "symptoms" to be good news.

2 hours!! OK, PMA!! We're gonna see progress!! :happydance:*waves pom poms at your follicles*:happydance:


----------



## karenh

Thank you for your cheering. I wish it worked. Numbers looked even worse today. I don't know what to do now. RE said we may have to go up to 6 vials a day. That is $480 a day for meds. Ugh! I am waiting for him to review my blood results to let me know for sure what to do. My next scan is Sunday, but today I have no hope.


----------



## Kat S

Wow, not good news :(. Is is really worth it to spend that much on meds you are not responding to? I would want to seek a second opinion or more info on that. I really wish it had gone differently!!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Wow, not good news :(. Is is really worth it to spend that much on meds you are not responding to? I would want to seek a second opinion or more info on that. I really wish it had gone differently!!!

That is what I was thinking. We don't really have a choice though. If we stop this cycle now we can't even try whatever a second opinion would recomend. We are out of money. I started a second job yesterday, but it is minimal pay so I don't know how much it will help. I guess we will just finish out this cycle and see what happens. My RE ended up upping me to 5 vials and I have another scan on Sunday. I am really praying that this will be what I needed, I don't have much hope though.

How are you doing? Did you test today?!?


----------



## Bma11

Ugh Karen, I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I hope it all works out for you, I really really do! 

Kat- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

:dust: to you both, loads of :dust:


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Ugh Karen, I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I hope it all works out for you, I really really do!
> 
> Kat- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> :dust: to you both, loads of :dust:

Thank you! How did your transfer go?


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.

AF got me :(


----------



## Bma11

karenh said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Karen, I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I hope it all works out for you, I really really do!
> 
> Kat- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> :dust: to you both, loads of :dust:
> 
> Thank you! How did your transfer go?Click to expand...

Transfer was a breeze! We transferred two good embryos. I'm so excited and nervous... I was on bed rest the day of transfer and the following two days. That was hard. Lol just sleeping all day!!


----------



## Bma11

Kat S said:


> Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.
> 
> AF got me :(

:hugs: so sorry kat.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.
> 
> AF got me :(

Oh no, myheart broke when I read that. I am so sorry! I wish I could hug you. This will have to do. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Karen, I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I hope it all works out for you, I really really do!
> 
> Kat- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> :dust: to you both, loads of :dust:
> 
> Thank you! How did your transfer go?Click to expand...
> 
> Transfer was a breeze! We transferred two good embryos. I'm so excited and nervous... I was on bed rest the day of transfer and the following two days. That was hard. Lol just sleeping all day!!Click to expand...

Wonderful! Good luck in your tww. When do you test?


----------



## karenh

I had an ultrasound early yesterday morning. We have one follicle on the right that just came out of nowhere. It is 19. the three on my left are now 6.8, 9, and 9.2. The 19 is ready to go so I triggered yesterday at 1:30 and IUI is at 2 pm today. I am really dissapointed that we only have one mature follicle. We were going all out and spent all that money this cycle so we could have multiple follicles. I am trying really hard to focus on the one we have, and I am grateful we have it, but if I hear one more person say. "it only takes one" I might just pull all my hair out.


----------



## Bma11

Karen- :hugs: gosh I hope this works for you!!!

June 10 is my beta test!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> I had an ultrasound early yesterday morning. We have one follicle on the right that just came out of nowhere. It is 19. the three on my left are now 6.8, 9, and 9.2. The 19 is ready to go so I triggered yesterday at 1:30 and IUI is at 2 pm today. I am really dissapointed that we only have one mature follicle. We were going all out and spent all that money this cycle so we could have multiple follicles. I am trying really hard to focus on the one we have, and I am grateful we have it, but if I hear one more person say. "it only takes one" I might just pull all my hair out.

*laughs* OMG, I know what you mean! Though it's true, you still can't help but be really disappointed that you only got one. If I only end up with one each time, what is the point of using the injections instead of Femara?? I plan to ask that question tomorrow :(

Wishing you the BEST BEST BEST of luck with your eggie!!! Come on, Egg!! BE THE ONE!!!


----------



## karenh

BMA: Only one more week until your beta! Are you going to test early?

Kat: Please let me know what your DR says. I am really curious.

AFM: My IUI didn't go that great. DH's sperm is usually 50 mill and up after wash. Today 9 mill before wash and 4 after. You could tell by the Dr voice and what not that he doesn't think this will work. I silently cried on the table while waiting my required ten minutes. I just feel as though this cycle has been nothing but one disappointment after another. It is our last one to so I am just devastated. It is in God's hands now. Sorry I have been such a downer this month. Beta is June 17.


----------



## Kat S

Oh Karen...Sweetie...believe me I empathize. That happened with our first IUI and I was devastated as well. You just never know what that sample is going to do and it's out of your control. I'm soooo sorry :hugs: Well, I'm going to keep hoping for you. 

I had a good cry today, too. These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget. Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway. I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh*


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Oh Karen...Sweetie...believe me I empathize. That happened with our first IUI and I was devastated as well. You just never know what that sample is going to do and it's out of your control. I'm soooo sorry :hugs: Well, I'm going to keep hoping for you.
> 
> I had a good cry today, too. These meds are breaking our bank account and I think this might be our last shot using them. They've upped my dosage from 3 vials/night to 4 vials/night. We start tonight. The doc is hoping to get me two mature follicles instead of one this time. The doc assures me that our chances are up to 5% greater with injectables than without. He also said I should try IVF, but that is definitely out of the budget. Then he recommended acupuncture to increase blood flow to the uterus, but when I called I found out it's not covered by insurance and that's another $88/visit I don't want to spend. Plus they make you go in first for a consult, so I wouldn't start treatment in time for this cycle anyway. I keep telling myself that I did get pregnant my first try with injectables, so I just have to have faith. Can someone loan me some? *sigh*

I really hope the upping of the dose gets you multiple follicles and this is it for you. It is so sad that we are in the same boat, and thinking of the cycles we are on don't work that it is time for a break. Luckily for me I do have a little bit of time on our side. I am only 28, so we are hoping to save some money and maybe try IVF when I am 30. I would prefer to just adopt, but right now DH won't even talk about it. We will see what the next two years brings.


----------



## Bma11

Karen- I started testing yesterday. I'm saying they are all negative, because I'm afraid my eyes are decieving me! Isn't adoption way more expensive then ivf?? I saw a report recently that it costs upwards of 30k. 

Kat- sending positive vibes your way, and Karen too of course! 
As far as acupuncture when I went in for my consult I had a session that day as well. And why don't you ask your dr about taking low dose aspirin. Bauer makes one 81 mg melt. I take that once a day. My dr said I didn't need it but that it wouldn't hurt either way. It helps blood flow to the uterus as well!


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Karen- I started testing yesterday. I'm saying they are all negative, because I'm afraid my eyes are decieving me! Isn't adoption way more expensive then ivf?? I saw a report recently that it costs upwards of 30k.
> 
> Kat- sending positive vibes your way, and Karen too of course!
> As far as acupuncture when I went in for my consult I had a session that day as well. And why don't you ask your dr about taking low dose aspirin. Bauer makes one 81 mg melt. I take that once a day. My dr said I didn't need it but that it wouldn't hurt either way. It helps blood flow to the uterus as well!

IVF for me would be between $15,000 and $20,000. Adoption would depend on what agency we use. It would be between $6000 and $30,000. Yes I know that is a big window. We have a much better chance of getting a little one with adoption. I have gotten three emails this month about babies needing to be adopted. I would take any of them in a heart beat, but we don't currently have an approved updated home study. DH thinks it is too much hassle. Like ttc isn't?!?


----------



## Kat S

BMA, another day down. You are closer to finding out!!! :happydance:

Karen, I'm so glad that time is on your side. That is truly a comfort!

AFM, my doc doubled my nightly dose of injectables, I'm taking baby aspirin and using a heating pad to increase uterine blood flow (and I'm waiting for something called a castor oil pack kit to come in the mail, which is also recommended by acupuncturists to aid in blood flow), and now I've added DHEA to my prenatal vitamin regimin. I'm officially doing all I can do to make more than one mature follicle. GROW!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Hey ladies! I actually got my bfp this morning on a frer. I called my clinic and I go take my beta test Friday! I'm so excited!


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> Hey ladies! I actually got my bfp this morning on a frer. I called my clinic and I go take my beta test Friday! I'm so excited!

Omg that is the BEST news!!! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months, my friend!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Thank you! It's still so early so I'm excited yet very nervous!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations BMA! That is amazing! Good luck at your Beta tomorrow!

Sorry I have been MIA. I have a nasty cold and it took over. Started the crione today.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Congratulations BMA! That is amazing! Good luck at your Beta tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have a nasty cold and it took over. Started the crione today.

That's to help with progesterone, right? What does it do exactly?

AFM, I have been taking my prenatal vitamins, my DHEA pills, my baby aspirin, and using a heating pad for 20 min and night before bed and 20 min in the morning after I wake up. I drank 8 glasses of water yesterday as I heard water is good for, well, everything. I miss my Coke!! LOL! 

My castor oil pack kit should come today. Here's an article about it to explain: 
https://laurasfertilitysupportinfo.blogspot.com/2012/05/castor-oil-packs.html

Sounds messy, but I'll do anything. 

Looking forward to Friday morning to see if any of this stuff has had any effect. I hope it doesn't take weeks to make a difference as I was hoping it would help with follicles right now for this cycle.

Husband hit a surface vein when he gave me my injection last night and ...uh...it got messy. He's such a bull in a china shop!! :haha: I'm ok, though.


----------



## Bma11

Thank you!

Hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## karenh

How did you girls' appointments ngo this morning?!?

Kat sorry about the vien, that would not be fun.


----------



## Bma11

Kat- I've known a few girls on bnb to do the castor oil pack. Hethir Rodriguez (google her) also has fertility massage and shows you how to use the pack as well! 

Karen- how are you feeling?

AFM- I got my beta results in today and it is at 191


----------



## Kat S

Bma11 said:


> Kat- I've known a few girls on bnb to do the castor oil pack. Hethir Rodriguez (google her) also has fertility massage and shows you how to use the pack as well!
> 
> Karen- how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM- I got my beta results in today and it is at 191

Yay for a + beta!! I hope it keeps going up!! :thumbup:

Thinking of you, Karen :hugs:

AFM, I'm working on my PMA. I will have two or more mature follicles!! There is a baby in my near future!


----------



## karenh

It sounds like things are going well for you girls! BMA those are great numbers, when is your next beta? Kat good luck with your PMA, and I keep up the good vibes! There is a baby in your near future!

AFM: I am starting to feel better from my cold. I am in the middle of my tww and it is going so much smoother than my last one. I am not symptom spotting because I know anything I think is a symptom is probably caused from the trigger. Let me tell you, my nipples were so sore for a little bit I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. I can now, but they are still sensitive. Yikes! My beta is Monday, but I am going to POAS Sunday and hope I have a great Fathers Day present for DH. It will take a miracle.


----------



## Bma11

Karen- I had my second beta today and my number went from 191 to 599. I feel so much better but I still can't believe this is real. I go in for another beta on Thursday and then next Tuesday we will go for an ultrasound. She said we should be able to see something in my uterus. 

I hope you get a bfp!!! Sunday can't come fast enough. I'm a POAS addict and currently still POAS! :haha:


----------



## Kat S

BMA, that is so exciting!! I can't wait until your u/s!!

Karen, you are so strong to not symptom spot! I need to learn to stop doing that. I try every time, but then I get so hopeful and excited that I fall under the symptom spotting spell. I get hurt every time!

AFM, I'm still chanting for multiple follicles and drinking my water and taking my pills, but I admit that after one night of that icky, sticky castor oil pack, I didn't do it again. I will feel really guilty about it if my follicles don't improve.


----------



## karenh

Bma11 said:


> Karen- I had my second beta today and my number went from 191 to 599. I feel so much better but I still can't believe this is real. I go in for another beta on Thursday and then next Tuesday we will go for an ultrasound. She said we should be able to see something in my uterus.
> 
> I hope you get a bfp!!! Sunday can't come fast enough. I'm a POAS addict and currently still POAS! :haha:

That jump is great! I am so excited for you! I really hope everything keeps going so well. I can't wait for your first ultrasound!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> BMA, that is so exciting!! I can't wait until your u/s!!
> 
> Karen, you are so strong to not symptom spot! I need to learn to stop doing that. I try every time, but then I get so hopeful and excited that I fall under the symptom spotting spell. I get hurt every time!
> 
> AFM, I'm still chanting for multiple follicles and drinking my water and taking my pills, but I admit that after one night of that icky, sticky castor oil pack, I didn't do it again. I will feel really guilty about it if my follicles don't improve.

Thanks! Believe me it is really just all from God and him knowing that last month litteraly was all I could handle and this month I needed a break. However, what I am currently doing is trying my darndest not to think about anything going on with my body unless it relates to my cold. If anything pops into my head I just blame it on the trigger and move on. I hope I can stay this calm and controled as the weekend gets here.


So sorry the caster oil packs weren't for you. When is your follicle check?


----------



## Kat S

My follicle check was this morning. I seem to have one at 15mm and two others that are smaller and we're not sure if they'll surge or not. So it looks like one for this cycle. Two more days of injectables and I go back Thursday for another check.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> My follicle check was this morning. I seem to have one at 15mm and two others that are smaller and we're not sure if they'll surge or not. So it looks like one for this cycle. Two more days of injectables and I go back Thursday for another check.

Ugh! I am so sorry! It is so frustrating to only get one. Hopefully on Thursday one or more catch up. Are you thinking about next cycle yet or just hoping this one works?


----------



## Kat S

Wait, unexpected good news! Doc called with my estrogen levels, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all. I feel much better :flower:


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Wait, unexpected good news! Doc called with my estrogen levels, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all. I feel much better :flower:

That is amazing! Wonderful! I hope this is really it for you.


----------



## Kat S

My appointment is in just over an hour. I feel the same way I did in school right before a big test! I've "studied" and done all I can to prepare. Soon I'll know if I got one follie (please god, at least!), or two (preferred, obviously).

I know it is more likely that I only have one, but I admit I'll be crushed. My hopes are up for two ever since the office called and said my estrogen was at 300-something on Tuesday, when last month it was only at 212 on trigger day. I wonder, if there is only one, do my raised estrogen levels mean it's a good egg? Maybe that other follie didn't even have anything in it last month? I'm not sure how that works. Can a follie "mature" if there's nothing in it?


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> My appointment is in just over an hour. I feel the same way I did in school right before a big test! I've "studied" and done all I can to prepare. Soon I'll know if I got one follie (please god, at least!), or two (preferred, obviously).
> 
> I know it is more likely that I only have one, but I admit I'll be crushed. My hopes are up for two ever since the office called and said my estrogen was at 300-something on Tuesday, when last month it was only at 212 on trigger day. I wonder, if there is only one, do my raised estrogen levels mean it's a good egg? Maybe that other follie didn't even have anything in it last month? I'm not sure how that works. Can a follie "mature" if there's nothing in it?

I don't know a whole lot about estrogen leves, this was my first cycle they even monitored them. On trigger day with my one follicle I was at 300. I had some othered that had grown some but not big enough to be mature, so I don't know if that effects it or not. I think it is possible to there to be follicles withouth eggs in it becuase friends going in for egg retrieval say there were 20 follicles, they got 18 eggs, 15 were mature... things like that. I hope you have two big juicy follicles in there and that this is it!


----------



## Kat S

True about follicles with no eggs! They did tell me that numbers don't lie and if your estrogen is 200-300, you've got an egg in there :)

So I had FOUR growing follicles!! :happydance: 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> True about follicles with no eggs! They did tell me that numbers don't lie and if your estrogen is 200-300, you've got an egg in there :)
> 
> So I had FOUR growing follicles!! :happydance: 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!

That is awesome! Congratulations! This is so going to be it for you!


----------



## Kat S

I hope so!! 

They just called with this morning's estrogen levels, and I'm at 562. She said I'm likely to end up with 2-3 mature follicles by Ovulation. So happy!! I just hope the side with two mature follicles is the side that ovulates.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I hope so!!
> 
> They just called with this morning's estrogen levels, and I'm at 562. She said I'm likely to end up with 2-3 mature follicles by Ovulation. So happy!! I just hope the side with two mature follicles is the side that ovulates.

That is great! You can ovulate from both sides you know!


----------



## Kat S

You can??? Explain!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> You can??? Explain!

What would stop you from ovulating for both sides? Most people only ovulate from one side at a time, but that is because they only have one egg. If you have mature eggs in both ovaries, they can all release.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> You can??? Explain!
> 
> What would stop you from ovulating for both sides? Most people only ovulate from one side at a time, but that is because they only have one egg. If you have mature eggs in both ovaries, they can all release.Click to expand...

LOL!! I swear I didn't know that. I thought the ovaries were just programmed to let loose one side at a time. I never thought about why. Thanks!!


----------



## Kat S

OK, so tomorrow is IUI Day! Around 10am-ish EDT

This time a nurse measured me with two on the left at 16 each and one on the right ...I forgot what size but not quite there yet. I swear yesterday's nurse measured on one each side at 18!? I asked, and today's nurse said that some days follicles close together can appear like one follicle and you get a "bad" measurement. She said today they are nice and defined and she's sure of the measurements. 

Hrm...16. I'm worried they won't be big enough to ovulate with the trigger and we'll miss it all. Is that a valid worry? I asked the nurse, and she says they'll be 18 by the time I ovulate tomorrow-ish, and that waiting to do the IUI until Monday (they are closed Sunday) will risk missing ovulation entirely. Damn. I really wish I had one extra day to grow. I hope it's ok. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to hope and pray and be positive.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> OK, so tomorrow is IUI Day! Around 10am-ish EDT
> 
> This time a nurse measured me with two on the left at 16 each and one on the right ...I forgot what size but not quite there yet. I swear yesterday's nurse measured on one each side at 18!? I asked, and today's nurse said that some days follicles close together can appear like one follicle and you get a "bad" measurement. She said today they are nice and defined and she's sure of the measurements.
> 
> Hrm...16. I'm worried they won't be big enough to ovulate with the trigger and we'll miss it all. Is that a valid worry? I asked the nurse, and she says they'll be 18 by the time I ovulate tomorrow-ish, and that waiting to do the IUI until Monday (they are closed Sunday) will risk missing ovulation entirely. Damn. I really wish I had one extra day to grow. I hope it's ok. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to hope and pray and be positive.

I am sure you will be OK. I would have liked another day if I were you as well, but it should be fine. Are they testing your LH? How do they know it would be too late? I have had follicles in the 20s not ready to ovulate. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bma11

I can't type much as I'm at work but kat- for IVF they trigger when the follicles are 16-20mm so don't worry and they do grow about 2mm a day. Ill catch up later! Good luck!


----------



## KBrain3377

Also Kat, don't forget that the trigger itself gives the follies an extra growth spurt as well. But I'm sort of wondering why the think that waiting till Mon would mean missing the window since when I was doing my 2 IUIs I had some follies go as high as 23 or 24. ... Just wondering.


----------



## Kat S

KBrain3377 said:


> Also Kat, don't forget that the trigger itself gives the follies an extra growth spurt as well. But I'm sort of wondering why the think that waiting till Mon would mean missing the window since when I was doing my 2 IUIs I had some follies go as high as 23 or 24. ... Just wondering.

Eh, I have no idea. Could be my age? Maybe that affects things. It seems to affect just about everything TTC-wise, so I wouldn't be surprised if it also affected ovulation :wacko:


----------



## karenh

Kat, It is so frustrationg how age playes such a big part. How are you feeling? I really hope you get your BFP this month.

I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.


----------



## Kat S

Karen...oh my heart just breaks for you! After everything you've done... :cry:

I hope that you get your adopted rainbow baby. He or she will be so lucky to have you! 

In the meantime, I'm here to listen :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Thank you so much. How are you doing today?


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Thank you so much. How are you doing today?

Doing fine. We're on vacation this week. Generally staying home and doing local things. We have one overnight trip to the beach ...staying at a Victorian B&B. Looking forward to that! Working hard to not symptom spot as I KNOW the trigger gives me mad symptoms.


----------



## Bma11

Karen- :hugs: so sorry. I hope everything falls in to place for y'all. Whether it be a natural bfp or adoption. You deserve everything that is good.


----------



## Kat S

I hate that the trigger shot gives me crampy feelings in my uterus for days after the IUI. Gives me false hope that something else is going on. So mean!! I didn't have them on Sunday or Monday, so I hoped I was spared this time.

I am such a negative Nelly today :( After two or three days of waving pom poms in the air and hoping for the best, I get scared and the hope just dissipates. These cramps are making it worse because I just know its from the trigger, and it won't let me forget for a while that I'm waiting to know the most important news. Wah wah poor me!! Ugh, I'm sick of myself today! There are people out there with worse problems and I need to get over myself.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I hate that the trigger shot gives me crampy feelings in my uterus for days after the IUI. Gives me false hope that something else is going on. So mean!! I didn't have them on Sunday or Monday, so I hoped I was spared this time.
> 
> I am such a negative Nelly today :( After two or three days of waving pom poms in the air and hoping for the best, I get scared and the hope just dissipates. These cramps are making it worse because I just know its from the trigger, and it won't let me forget for a while that I'm waiting to know the most important news. Wah wah poor me!! Ugh, I'm sick of myself today! There are people out there with worse problems and I need to get over myself.

I hate the trigger too. I always make me feel pregnant. I am glad for not having to have the false hope anymore.


----------



## karenh

DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!

My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me!https://jkhadoption.wordpress.com


----------



## Kat S

Fundraising...what a great idea! Can't wait to see how it goes!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Fundraising...what a great idea! Can't wait to see how it goes!!

Thanks! We need $30K so there is no way we could do it without fundraising. I am hopeing to get some grants as well but we need the first $6000 before I can even apply for grants.


----------



## Kat S

Well, I think everyone knows by now that my June cycle was a bust :( AF showed on Day 10. I guess no viable eggs released.

Had a scan today. Ovaries look good. Nurse saw how sad I was and said they look "young"--- not shriveled like she sometimes sees. Not that it matters if they won't produce viable eggs :(

Anyway, she found a cyst that was on the cusp of keeping us from trying this cycle, but my hormone levels were ok, so I got the green light to start Femara tomorrow. I'll take that through July1st and then move to 4 nights of 150 of Gonal F ( a little cheaper than Bravelle). Hopefully the follies will respond. I'll feel way less pressure as the cost is so much less. Maybe that will help me relax like everyone says I should (ha! easy for them to say).


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Well, I think everyone knows by now that my June cycle was a bust :( AF showed on Day 10. I guess no viable eggs released.
> 
> Had a scan today. Ovaries look good. Nurse saw how sad I was and said they look "young"--- not shriveled like she sometimes sees. Not that it matters if they won't produce viable eggs :(
> 
> Anyway, she found a cyst that was on the cusp of keeping us from trying this cycle, but my hormone levels were ok, so I got the green light to start Femara tomorrow. I'll take that through July1st and then move to 4 nights of 150 of Gonal F ( a little cheaper than Bravelle). Hopefully the follies will respond. I'll feel way less pressure as the cost is so much less. Maybe that will help me relax like everyone says I should (ha! easy for them to say).

You had a 10 day cycle?!? I thought that felt fast. How horrible! I am so sorry. I am glad they are mixing up your protocol and that it will be cheaper. I am sorry this is taking so long.


----------



## karenh

I am trying to put feelers out there for my next fundraiser. I want to know if people would be willing to participate to see if it is worth doing. What do you gals think?

Have you heard of a puzzle fundraiser? I would make a page on my blog dedicated to this fundraiser and I would say something like this:

In order to raise the necessary funds for our adoption (Domestic Newborn Adoptions range from approximately $20,000 to $40,000 and International Adoptions range from $30,000 to $40,000), we are starting a Puzzle Fundraiser. People who donate to our Adoption Fund will purchase puzzle piece/s. The puzzle piece/s purchased will have the name of the person/family donating written on the back. As people/families purchase puzzle pieces, the Adoption Puzzle will be assembled. I will be updating my blog with the progress of the puzzle as it is formed.
After the puzzle is completed, we will frame the puzzle between two pieces of glass and hang it in our baby's nursery. This will be a wonderful keepsake for our child to see all of the people who were part of bringing him/her home. 

Cost of 1 Puzzle Piece = $20

You may choose to purchase a single piece, or if you want to donate a larger amount, you may purchase as many pieces as you desire.

If we are able to sell all the pieces of the puzzle and finish it we will put everyone's name in a drawing for and Android 7 in tablet. Your name will be in the drawing for each puzzle peice purchased.

After you purchase a puzzle piece, watch this blog for your name and the puzzle pieces to be added. Also, your name will be added to the list of Generous Donors on the Puzzle Fundraiser Page.

Thanks for your support!


What do you think? Do you think you would be willing to participate in that, and tell all your friends about it, asking them to share with their friends as well?


----------



## Kat S

Karen, I think that sounds great! Personally, I don't think you need to give away a prize in the end. Our prize is your happy family!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Karen, I think that sounds great! Personally, I don't think you need to give away a prize in the end. Our prize is your happy family!!

That is so sweet. Thank you! I am just worried about selling 1000 pieces for $20. I don't know that many people, and without a little something I can't see many buying more than one piece at that price.


----------

